# CONNECTIONS 4 #65



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy new week to you too. This week is going to be warm like a spring day.


Over here too! There were reports in Wales yesterday of 22'C!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> If this comes out.....
> 
> Aren't these the most gorgeous 'old man' trousers! Never mind the superman shirt. Mum's now looking for shirt to go with the trousers.
> 
> H at 9 weeks.


What a great looking Superbaby. Our little one has been bought a suit just like it. Thank you for your kind comments on my babies, yours are pretty special too, we are luck grandmas.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo I'm back from a few days away. We went to Kent & stood on the beach & couldn't see the sea as it was so misty! We enjoyed a couple of very good dinners & the hotel was comfortable. I think I slept more there than I had in weeks. Energy restored for whatever life throws at me! I'll catch up with what you have all been doing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DH brought me coffee and then we are going out for some more shopping but not much I am so excited because there is a Thomas Kincade art gallery here and I got a great deal on five of his canvas paintings two are gifts the rest are mine! :-D


Love Thomas Kinkade, though I haven't got any! They are very popular over here too, especially when I was in Cornwall!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is amazing! I cannot even imagine it. You're right - they don't make them that way any longer.


That's probably because contraception became more easily available!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeanette, that sounds like a wonderful time and you remembered so much, thanks so much for sharing it with us!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo I'm back from a few days away. We went to Kent & stood on the beach & couldn't see the sea as it was so misty! We enjoyed a couple of very good dinners & the hotel was comfortable. I think I slept more there than I had in weeks. Energy restored for whatever life throws at me! I'll catch up with what you have all been doing.


Where did you go Chris? Glad you were able to rest and have come back restored!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a quiet day yesterday, did some sewing, planted some bulbs and pulled some weeds in the front garden and went grocery shopping!! Today, I went to Zumba and after that four of the girls and I went for a bite of lunch and a natter. Going to do some more sewing now so will catch you later! xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It really means that they LOOK sweet, but are little pickles in the inside x


Kind of like "cute, but full of the Dickens?" And, yes that's a perfect description of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a lot in a short time but it all worked out well! I may have already told you this but my mum was the penultimate one of 23!! Not all survived for long so only birth certificates for 16 but the house was small so she never actually met some of her older brothers and sisters because the had to move on once they could support themselves!! They don't make mums like that anymore!!!


You are so right. So glad that she survived so that we have you!
My Mom had 15 pregnancies in 20 years with 13 live births. Two, unfortunately, died as babies. I am #10 out of the 13 and my oldest brother was graduated and out of the house before I was in school. A very different world; the most I've ever known about was the family of Fox's (yes, really)from my hometown where there were 17 kids - 2 sets of twins.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, nice introduction but spot on!!!


He defnitely knows you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are so right. So glad that she survived so that we have you!
> My Mom had 15 pregnancies in 20 years with 13 live births. Two, unfortunately, died as babies. I am #10 out of the 13 and my oldest brother was graduated and out of the house before I was in school. A very different world; the most I've ever known about was the family of Fox's (yes, really)from my hometown where there were 17 kids - 2 sets of twins.


Yes there were several sets of twins among my aunts and uncles!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a wonderful weekend, Rookie!


It was and that is only the 1/2 of it---I lost the posting of Part 2 so will start that again now.

On Saturday, Dawn and I had a lovely sleep in and then breakfast with her aunt and uncle (delightful couple) at home and then headed off to our first stop of the day, Simply Socks yarn shop in Ft. Wayne. A wonderful surprise awaited us since Ohio Tami from the Tea Party too had decided to shop in the store on that very day, that exact time. Dawn and Tami hadn't ever met so it was a joy to introduce them and then go shopping. It's a wonderful store and the staff were awesome.
http://www.simplysockyarn.com/

We hit the last day of the yarn sale and browsed to our heart's content. Tami's DH was with her and we all went out to the Chrome Plated Diner for lunch. The food was great and the company even better. I don't see the pork tenderloin sandwich pictured on their website, but the patty took up nearly the entire plate and looked silly underneath a regular-sized bun. The french fries were hot and crispy and maybe the best I've ever had. You can see the setting and food on their website...and yes, bread layered with roast beef, topped with mashed potatoes and covered with gravy is a very Midwestern USA specialty.

http://www.zomato.com/fort-wayne-in/chrome-plated-diner-fort-wayne

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_tenderloin_sandwich

After lunch, we hugged Tami and DH and sent them off on their way to Defiance to meet up with KeHinkle (Kathy), Pacer (Mary), The
Wren (Sam) plus Mary's son, Matthew (designer and artist). Mary and family were over that way for a wedding so they had a mini-KAP. Dawn and I had discussed going over there, but it was another 1 hour away in the other direction so would have added another 2 hours onto our trip (6 hours of driving) so wouldn't have allowed much visiting time.

Dawn and I then went over to the Knit off Broadway yarn store which was another lovely spot with a very helpful staff. They were closing at 3:00 so we had to move quickly.

http://knittingoffbroadway.com/

We then went back to the Annie's Craft Festival and shopped the market place. Annie's, of course, had most of the floor space with their booth of items for knitting, crocheting, paper crafts, beading, etc. But there were many independent vendors who've I've never seen before since they were mostly local to that area of Indiana/Ohio and don't travel to the large Stitches conventions. We saw demonstrations on tatting, carding, weaving, spinning, water coloring, needle punching, and quilting.

Dawn's anniversary was 10/30 and mine was 10/21 and BOTH DH's forgot cards AND seemed to not know that cards are still available in stores even after the anniversary is over. We're telling the guys that was just not smart when the two of us would be getting together where retail shopping therapy was widely available!! That's our story anyway since we'd be hard-pressed to justify any of the purchases as "needed". Dawn got some beautiful shawl patterns and the yarns to make them. I've seen some of the shawls she's made and they are lovely. I'm into a doily and wall art phase and was looking for interesting cotton and cotton blends. I found some beautiful autumn colors and variegated yarns and thicker threads to use for this pattern. I've re-arranged some of the fronds(?) of the leaves and created my own version of the pattern and will post it here when I've finished. These were my gift to Dawn's aunt and uncle for letting me share their hospitality.

We had a wonderful breakfast with Dawn's aunt, uncle, cousin and DH before heading back to Illinois. It was a fun and learning packed weekend and we're planning on doing it again next year.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Where did you go Chris? Glad you were able to rest and have come back restored!!


Stayed at a good 'old' premier, very new , just outside Herne Bay. Only an hour or so from home but we feel like we have been away for ages!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was and that is only the 1/2 of it---I lost the posting of Part 2 so will start that again now.
> 
> On Saturday, Dawn and I had a lovely sleep in and then breakfast with her aunt and uncle (delightful couple) at home and then headed off to our first stop of the day, Simply Socks yarn shop in Ft. Wayne. A wonderful surprise awaited us since Ohio Tami from the Tea Party too had decided to shop in the store on that very day, that exact time. Dawn and Tami hadn't ever met so it was a joy to introduce them and then go shopping. It's a wonderful store and the staff were awesome.
> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/
> ...


Can I come next year please?!!! That looked like so much fun but don't ask me to tackle that tenderloin sandwich!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Stayed at a good 'old' premier, very new , just outside Herne Bay. Only an hour or so from home but we feel like we have been away for ages!


I know what you mean, we were the same at Worthing, only 75 minuted drive but felt like another world!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Made a few more bits for selling on E-bay, bit disappointed in the knitting bag, it looks washed out in the picture, it is actually a bit brighter in reality!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Made a few more bits for selling on E-bay, bit disappointed in the knitting bag, it looks washed out in the picture, it is actually a bit brighter in reality!


They look great and should sell well on E-Bay. :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, nice introduction but spot on!!!


I so like honest children.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Made a few more bits for selling on E-bay, bit disappointed in the knitting bag, it looks washed out in the picture, it is actually a bit brighter in reality!


They look great. I love my little scissor case & use it all the time. I'm sure these will sell very well. I bought a knitting bag in a charity today, full of balls of wool, a good buy for £3.99!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a lot in a short time but it all worked out well! I may have already told you this but my mum was the penultimate one of 23!! Not all survived for long so only birth certificates for 16 but the house was small so she never actually met some of her older brothers and sisters because the had to move on once they could support themselves!! They don't make mums like that anymore!!!


Wow that is a lot and also sad that she never met some of her siblings.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll start out with my travel log for the weekend starting out with the original intent of the trip. Dawn (Pup lover from the Tea Party) and I met up (she's about an hour south of me) and drove over to Ft. Wayne, IN (about four hours East of meet up place) where we attended the Annie's Craft Festival. I met Dawn at the first Knit-A-Palooza in Defiance, Ohio when I offered to drive her and another tea party member who lives close by. Dawn's not been able to attend the last two KAP's due to job circumstances. She won't be able to attend 2016 either due to the dates being right as schools get back in session after summer break. So, once I found this festival, I offered it up as a great girlfriend getaway and it was fabulous.
> 
> http://www.anniescraftfestival.com/ehome/index.php?eventid=121112&
> 
> ...


That sounds like fun and Ft. Wayne is not to far from my house, me and Linky might have to plan for this next year!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Ive been to S and B and got quite a bit of knitting done. It was very noisy. One womsan was selling raffle tickets and had the atitude that we had no choice but to buy them becsaude they were for mothers union. Then less than 5 mins later she csme back with some for the church. I sasid "IOve just put my purse away" she says, "you havent bought hese yet" I said "Tuff". I felt like we had no choice. Unbeknown to her Id bought some for the church of someone else who had asked me nicely, last week. I cant believe all this rubbish I'm writing.

Its been foggy a mile from us today, but weve had hot sunshine again. DH sat on the garden seat and had an ice lolly. I didnt wear my coatto go out.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love Thomas Kinkade, though I haven't got any! They are very popular over here too, especially when I was in Cornwall!


They are gorgeous I could literally spend hours staring at them all and there was another up and coming artist named Abraham Hunter he is only 22 and his work is almost as good if not possibly better than Thomas Kinkade I know shocking but I was AMAZED!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great and should sell well on E-Bay. :thumbup:


I can but try, I have so much fabric and apart from the fact that it would be nice to make a little money, I need to get rid of some but can't bear to give it away!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never heard that expression, but if it means that they are sweet, then I totally agree and thank you very much. Can't wait to go up to Wisconsin this weekend to spend some time with them.


Thasts what it means rookie. You have wonderful children.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They look great. I love my little scissor case & use it all the time. I'm sure these will sell very well. I bought a knitting bag in a charity today, full of balls of wool, a good buy for £3.99!


I need to get to some charity shops, haven't been in one for ages, Orpington is the best place I know around here for lots of good ones!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that is a lot and also sad that she never met some of her siblings.


Tee-hee, my dad wasn't fond of my mum's family and used to say that all the brothers were jail birds and all the sisters were er......ladies of the entertainment business!!! I really don't know if there is any truth in that!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Ive been to S and B and got quite a bit of knitting done. It was very noisy. One womsan was selling raffle tickets and had the atitude that we had no choice but to buy them becsaude they were for mothers union. Then less than 5 mins later she csme back with some for the church. I sasid "IOve just put my purse away" she says, "you havent bought hese yet" I said "Tuff". I felt like we had no choice. Unbeknown to her Id bought some for the church of someone else who had asked me nicely, last week. I cant believe all this rubbish I'm writing.
> 
> Its been foggy a mile from us today, but weve had hot sunshine again. DH sat on the garden seat and had an ice lolly. I didnt wear my coatto go out.


If it bothered you then we want to hear about it, I hate pushy people!! Didn't wear my coat either today, make the most of it though!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think the rain finally stopped! The sun is trying to come out! It has been a nice trip but will be glad to get home tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Made a few more bits for selling on E-bay, bit disappointed in the knitting bag, it looks washed out in the picture, it is actually a bit brighter in reality!


Nice job as usual they should sell quite easy, I also love my scissor case!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean, we were the same at Worthing, only 75 minuted drive but felt like another world!!


Just getting away is just nice....Ive been to york a few times in the caravan and its onky 50 miles or so...

Ive stayed at Whitby also which is 12 miles away and enjoyed myself, now THAT is a different stiry :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can I come next year please?!!! That looked like so much fun but don't ask me to tackle that tenderloin sandwich!!!


Absolutely and we could have quite a few people there along with our Indiana buddies too. Ft. Wayne is a great town. I would share the sandwich - I only ate half and sent the other 1/2 with Tami.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like fun and Ft. Wayne is not to far from my house, me and Linky might have to plan for this next year!


I think you would love it and it would be great to see you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are gorgeous I could literally spend hours staring at them all and there was another up and coming artist named Abraham Hunter he is only 22 and his work is almost as good if not possibly better than Thomas Kinkade I know shocking but I was AMAZED!


I'll have to check out Abraham Hunter. My daughter has a couple of Thomas Kinkade - is there a second market as she may want to sell it as it's too big for her new place.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If it bothered you then we want to hear about it, I hate pushy people!! Didn't wear my coat either today, make the most of it though!!


Ditto from me, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum was always disappointed that I kept asking for a pair of jeans and not a pretty dress. It is much easier to climb a tree in jeans.


I agree, and I was always getting told to sit properly, and behave like a little lady - I didn't know how to do either of those things, as a 5 year old :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady wrote:
> when I had Merlin I told the midwife I had wanted a girl. She said no, you always get what the mother secretly wants! She was right, I wanted a girl for DH as he was missing his daughter. I only ever wanted boys.
> 
> That's funny, because I wanted a girl, and got a girl. I seemed to know early on that she was a girl.


I always knew what each baby was, but everybody else kept saying I was having a boy - no one believed that I could be right every time. I also knew what most of the grand children were going to be, but that was harder to do, cos I wasn't with the girls often enough for me to know early on in the pregnancies.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another misty day. It didn't clear at all yesterday WI KnitWIts here this morning and then we will go for a swim.
> 
> Everyone havd a great week and I'll catch you all later.
> 
> luv n hugs 😊💜xxx


You have a great week also xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good orning girls. Its sunny here today. The weekend is over and Ive had a lovely one. Ready to start the week. What better to start it with than S and B.Happy new week.


I hope your week is great, mine has started well, and is looking like continuing in the same way


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've had a loooong day. Son's girlfriend told him she would be in out area today, Halloween. I'm still trying to keep a meds schedule which just goes to pot! Son now wanted me to pick up bottled water which she drinks and he had things to put right which he let go tho I suggested daily. Like he had books on the side of the stairs going to his room but wouldn't take them up. Well small miracle...books are gone. We thought she might visit here but that means keeping the dog from her and I had to go to our old house to give treats and make sure they didn't flip over the antique porch railing because we can't buy them anymore, have to be copied on a lathe or such. So I got the water, got him money from the bank, got treats set up outside our house since son would be with his girlfriend, put my outfit together...have a man's baseball cap says BOSS with attached whiskers and got a man's quilted red plaid jacket...quite the sight! Good for a quick fix. One year I used a brown shower curtain to be a hershey kiss but forgot to make arm slits and the kds kept spinning me around. Another year I wasn't going to dress up but that morning I wanted to so I cut a treat bag.pinned it to my shirt and put empty candy bags sticking out of the top. Added a rubber Chicken dog toy for humor. Kids loved it. I gave great school parties if I do say so myself. I meet the kids as adults and they always remember our parties. Cost me mucho pesos but I loved seeing them having fun. Well son phoned his girl had to go because she had to study for a test. Repreave! My neighbor chatted with me til 6:30 and my friend phoned and chatted because he knew I'd be there alone and it's not a good neighborhood. Then I went home at 9:30, hoping no one came late. I saw a mom cat cross the street then a kitten and three ,ore each about 10 feet apart. One doubled back and a car just missed him by an inch! He ran so I guess he just got scared but the car was just to his side. I wish I could get them and my son's friend could find them homes. I'd better get sleep because we are going there to,orroe to put brush out for the city to pick up.


I hope that someoné can catch them, and find homes for them


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:04 am ET and 6'C (45'F). Our time changed.
> Halloween was good. Lots of kids. Lots of candy handed out. But, our door broke. A pin fell out of the lccking mechanism. We couldn't shut the door because we could only get it open from the inside. So someone had to stay home until we got it fixed. This house is not set up right. We only have one locking door.
> I was knitting my Knit Night knit. I'm loving the fabric that it is making, so soft and squishy.


Sounds luxurious, what are you making?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Excitement. It would be nice to get the rest of that story.
> 
> The night before halloween, our neighbour's car was returned at 3 am by tow truck. The next morning there were skid marks from their driveway to the grass in the middle of the circle. I'd like to know THAT story.


Yes, that would be interesting to know what happened.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The pudding looks lovely, even though I'm not partial to banana anything.
> Nice purse. It seems like the only colour purses that we have up here now are black and brown.


That would be no good if one needed a purse to contrast, or match, an outfit for a special occasion


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's great!
> When DD tells me to act normal, I keep asking what's so great about normal.


My girls know me well enough now, to let me be myself.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I did that with DD's hair one time. She had about 6 different colour stripes in her hair. She was so disappointed that no one commented. I guess I should have used rainbow colours.


Weren't the colours bright enough to shock her friends, the colours that are available today, the ones most of the kids love are the neon colours, and the combinations some of the kids have are really gòod.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love tomatoes. We are finishing off all the tomatoes that we got from our Brandywine tomato bush. Home grown tomatoes are so much sweeter than greenhouse tomatoes. I won't be depressed for a few more weeks.


I once grew a plant that my daughters thought was a tomato plant. We didn't get to harvest it, cos someone stole it, that was almost 30 years ago. hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We need a load of topsoil and sod. We're getting water in the basement since the neighbour raised the ground around his house. If we raise the ground around ours maybe the water will go between the houses and not into either of them.


I hope that works! Did the neighbour not install a drainage system, when he raised the ground level? That would have been the sensible thing to have done.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If they are comfortable and happy, why can't they smile. Maybe the people who say newborn babies cannot smile have never had a happy baby.


That is possibly true. I have never seen a smile on the face of a baby who is suffering with colic, the spasms anywhere in the bowl, are very painful; and the main expression on a babys face then, is grimacing and that looks nothing like a smile ........


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Happy anniversary to anyone that I've missed. I'm so bad with dates, (and names).
> Have a great day everyone.


I hope you had a good day also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never heard that expression, but if it means that they are sweet, then I totally agree and thank you very much. Can't wait to go up to Wisconsin this weekend to spend some time with them.


The saying "butter wouldn't melt in their mouth" is common here also, and usually means that they look so sweet, but can be real devilish in their behaviour.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Chocolate, pudding, vanilla wafers, and whipped cream so simple but really good!


That sounds so yummy, and no cooking involved, so that is something that I can make. We are having 2 of the dgk's for 2 nights, next week; so I might just surprise them with some dessert


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a lot in a short time but it all worked out well! I may have already told you this but my mum was the penultimate one of 23!! Not all survived for long so only birth certificates for 16 but the house was small so she never actually met some of her older brothers and sisters because the had to move on once they could support themselves!! They don't make mums like that anymore!!!


They don't, it would have been a hard life for your grandma


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You can't help but wonder now, can you?! Don't forget to tell us the full story when you get it!!!


I won't forget, but it is hard catching her home, so it might be a while :?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Excitement. It would be nice to get the rest of that story.
> 
> The night before halloween, our neighbour's car was returned at 3 am by tow truck. The next morning there were skid marks from their driveway to the grass in the middle of the circle. I'd like to know THAT story.


We got mom a flat phone with big buttons. When we went to the mall hub phoned. Police came to her house because someone called 911. They thought hub "did bad" because mom did not answer! Mom had to assure them she was at the mall fine. Our cat must have walked on the buttons is our guess. Another time at camp I let son in my arms play with the phone in the booth. Call came in from 911, baby must have hit those numbers. They were not happy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes you are right in the middle of Linky's and mine!


Happy wishes to you all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DH brought me coffee and then we are going out for some more shopping but not much I am so excited because there is a Thomas Kincade art gallery here and I got a great deal on five of his canvas paintings two are gifts the rest are mine! :-D


His work is beautiful. I'm sad he died. Lucky you to have his paintings. I'd love to be at the museum.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Like the sound of your dress-up outfit! This was my DD and the two dgks on Saturday, they went out trick or treating at a friend's house as everyone in the street there has kids at the same school!


They look great. We had one group of boys knock on our door, but we didn'thave anything for them. Last year, DH bought a big selection of lollies, and chocolates, and made the decision not to do the same this year, if nno one did the "Trick orTreating" in our street; of course no one came knocking ........... so this year we did not buy the lollies, and of course we got some door knockers and had nothing for them. 
The people who have children who want to do the Halloween thing, have begun a private page on FB, that people can join, and add their address, if they are going to have the goodies for the kids, but these are the minority here. It might eventually become as celebrated as Christmas, or New Year's Eve.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

So glad you shared about the Annie's festival. I'm sure it was fun!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Like the sound of your dress-up outfit! This was my DD and the two dgks on Saturday, they went out trick or treating at a friend's house as everyone in the street there has kids at the same school!


Looking good! They put it together very well. Mine was a 10 minute browse at Walmart. Best I could do this year. I'm glad it is done. I had fun when my son and his friend were little like your grand children. Good memories.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kind of like "cute, but full of the Dickens?" And, yes that's how one of my little twins could be described :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are so right. So glad that she survived so that we have you!
> My Mom had 15 pregnancies in 20 years with 13 live births. Two, unfortunately, died as babies. I am #10 out of the 13 and my oldest brother was graduated and out of the house before I was in school. A very different world; the most I've ever known about was the family of Fox's (yes, really)from my hometown where there were 17 kids - 2 sets of twins.


WOW ........ the largest family I knew of was my cousins family, their mother was my dad's sister, and there was 10 children in their family; but families of 3, or less, çhildren was not very common in my childhood days, when I was having my babies, the norm was 3 or let babies; but now it is quite common for families to consist of 3 or more children


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes there were several sets of twins among my aunts and uncles!!!


There is about 3 generations between the twins that I know of, in my antecedents and decendents. My mum had twin aunts, my youngest sister lost a set of twins, and DD4 has her twins. So in my branch of the family, it sums to be every 3rd generation, and in Anne's family, it seems to be a 2 generation space. My SIL (twins dad) has twin great anuts, but we don't know if there are any other twins in his family history.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Made a few more bits for selling on E-bay, bit disappointed in the knitting bag, it looks washed out in the picture, it is actually a bit brighter in reality!


The scissor case looks good, as does the knitting bag; but it does look as you described. A bolder patterned fabric, or a brighter coloured fabric would look much better xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Made a few more bits for selling on E-bay, bit disappointed in the knitting bag, it looks washed out in the picture, it is actually a bit brighter in reality!


Quite nice. Both look very nice.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If it bothered you then we want to hear about it, I hate pushy people!! Didn't wear my coat either today, make the most of it though!!


I'm glad you didn't let her get away with that behavior! I hope you win!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If it bothered you then we want to hear about it, I hate pushy people!! Didn't wear my coat either today, make the most of it though!!


I agree with Londy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope that someoné can catch them, and find homes for them


I've gotten the phone number of a lady whose group traps, spays and releases cats. She may lend me a trap if she can come to get the cat or kittens. My son wanted his friends's rescue group to take them. Should know more when I talk to the lady tho I'm concerned she asked my frirnd what I'm going to do once they are trapped.seems she doesn't understand I have to Check with my som's friend. I will have to check the traps every day which is a trip for me. There will have to be food and water daily. And I'm worried squirrels or possums might be in there


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They don't, it would have been a hard life for your grandma


All I can think of is the laundry! How did it get done? They didn't have fancy machines then did they?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I also think, when working with children, bigger is not better. All the school boards here are consolidating the little schools into huge box schools. The children don't get individual attention and the ones that need help, never seem to even be recognized. Also, spending hours on buses being transported to the centralized schools is not productive.


They do it to save money hiring teachers. One gym teacher for one building instead of more for more buildings for example. Parents have power to change this but have to form strong groups. They need to keep what was working instead of changing everything for the worse.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now.
> The government train has been cancelled because the tracks are flooded so more people will be on the highway. There is flooding in the fields south of us. There is water on the south end of our basement. No one went into the basement yesterday so we didn't notice. Mopped up what we could and turned on the dehumidifier to dry up the rest.
> I'm happy it isn't SNOW.
> Everyone have a good day.


I'm so sorry for the problem you are having. You sound like you are dealing with it bravely.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A very early good morning from a cold and windy Chicagoland. I finished up a couple of spiders for the web displays last night and also added some stiffener and blocked the leaf coasters and pumpkin containers I've been making. As soon as they're dry, I'll sneak over to DD and DGS's and do some Halloween decorating. We helped him carve his pumpkin on Tuesday night and got to see his costume....pretty elaborate, but it's surprisingly light.
> 
> Once the pumpkins are done, I'll put the roasted pumpkin seeds in a baggie in them along with some candy..wonder if they'll get that the roasted pumpkin seeds from DGS's pumpkin on Tuesday night re-appeared in the fake pumpkins?
> 
> ...


Sounds tasty. Great costume! Cool!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to all. Just got this from my DDIL of the DGD's. I won't get to see them this weekend, but we are going up there next weekend to go apple picking.


Soooo darling! Love both.....you do know how blessed you are!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its wet and windy today. I think we may just go out for some sugar free sweets. Had another lie in.


Weather is such a bother. We have nice days and not so nice days. I've slept for hours each day. Feel like I'm not living. I want to work on my projects but too weary.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:23 am ET and 2'C (36'F).
> I was supposed to take a Halloween costume to work, but the mice ate all my costumes.
> Rain is expected here Saturday night after 8pm so all the kids will appear at once as soon as it starts to get dark. I need to pick up more treats.


Last year they came til 11:30 and I had to go to 24 hour Walmart for more tho. I had bought a lot. So this year I got a lot and have so much left. The tots came til 6:00 a scatter of jr.high age came til 8:00. I left at 9:30. I had candy in a pan outside my house and it was all there when I came home. Two girls came before I left. It was peaceful thank goodness. Now Christmas is in the stores. Very pretty but too early for me. If you have many to give to its probably good to start early. But later there will be sales. (Ho ho ho)could turn into (oh no oh no oh no)!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly less misty Surrey. It's been like this for 3 dsys now. 

Susan I'm glad you had some sun. X

Rookie sounds as if you've had a great time and how nice to catch up with Tammy.

I'm off to the coven this morning. Will take somd crochet with me. I'm making new covers for my cushions in a Kaffe Fassett type colour scheme. 

Nitzi, hope you can sort out your flooded basement.

Chris, glad you had a nice get away.

I had a phone call from France and had a nice chat with gs3. He just loves going to school. Can you believd LM2 will be one on Friday!

Well I d better go and make sure the foglighrs are working on my broomstick. Catch you later xx&#128522;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its a little dull today but its looking like the sun may get out. Over 60's today..I know, you all wait for some action dont you...I'll catch up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello there, I am just dropping in to update the last bit of my day before heading off to bed. We have had heavy cloud, and a reasonably warm day, quite pleasant actually. I have been expecting a thunder and lightening storm all day; and I wasn't disappointed. The thunder began just after we had our evening meal, with the lightening and rain beginning soon after that. It has been wonderful, sitting in shelter and listening to the rain and thunder, unfortunately DH will not have the blinds open once the sun has gone down, I think he thinks that nasty things will come in during the darkness. The only problem we have had, is the thunder has been very loud, and sounding like it is right above our roof, and Mint, who is not afraid of regular thunder, is very afraid of the extremely loud cracks of thunder. She was trying to get between me & Andre, so I had to re-arrange the seating arrangements; then when she saw that DH & I were relaxed, she began to relax again and went to sleep. We might have an unsettled night tonight, if the heavy thunder claps continue. 
Now I am off to bed, for a bit of sleep. I am hoping to sleep through the night, but don't really like my chances though. I hope everyone has a great day. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a little dull today but its looking like the sun may get out. Over 60's today..I know, you all wait for some action dont you...I'll catch up.


Hi Susan, I will just say - Goodnight, and I hope you have a great time @ over 60's. I always look forward to reading your postings, you know how to write a good story. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree, and I was always getting told to sit properly, and behave like a little lady - I didn't know how to do either of those things, as a 5 year old :shock: :roll:


How things have changed since we were kids! Even my grandkids don't conform to the behaviour I instilled in my kids. They're not naughty just used to doing their own thing, whatever that is!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I always knew what each baby was, but everybody else kept saying I was having a boy - no one believed that I could be right every time. I also knew what most of the grand children were going to be, but that was harder to do, cos I wasn't with the girls often enough for me to know early on in the pregnancies.


Ooh, that's clever!! Can you pin down how you knew or was is just a feeling?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I once grew a plant that my daughters thought was a tomato plant. We didn't get to harvest it, cos someone stole it, that was almost 30 years ago. hahahaha


Oh really?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan, I will just say - Goodnight, and I hope you have a great time @ over 60's. I always look forward to reading your postings, you know how to write a good story. xxx


I hope you sleep well love, I've just got up! I could alwasys go back to bed....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I once grew a plant that my daughters thought was a tomato plant. We didn't get to harvest it, cos someone stole it, that was almost 30 years ago. hahahaha


Oh really?!! It was probably a weed!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi londy. I'm going to make some coffee now. It wont be long until we are having one together, I'm getting excited.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They don't, it would have been a hard life for your grandma


I wish I had met her but she died in the December and I was born the following August. Apparently, my granddad adored her and died a few weeks after her but that didn't stop him giving getting drunk and giving her more babies, even when she had only just given birth.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The scissor case looks good, as does the knitting bag; but it does look as you described. A bolder patterned fabric, or a brighter coloured fabric would look much better xxxx


I do agree and I also could have done the embroidery in a bolder contrast. Hey ho,. will keep trying, I must have enough fabric to make 50 of these and not even miss it. Unfortunately, I have no more long zips! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> All I can think of is the laundry! How did it get done? They didn't have fancy machines then did they?


I doubt there was any machinery at all, maybe a mangle and of course, cloth nappies (diapers) I doesn't bear thinking about, does it?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Weather is such a bother. We have nice days and not so nice days. I've slept for hours each day. Feel like I'm not living. I want to work on my projects but too weary.


Your body may be trying to tell you something? If it needs you to sleep, I would give in and try not to worry about it! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly less misty Surrey. It's been like this for 3 dsys now.
> 
> Susan I'm glad you had some sun. X
> 
> ...


Have a lovely time with your friends! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its a little dull today but its looking like the sun may get out. Over 60's today..I know, you all wait for some action dont you...I'll catch up.


Morning Susan, dull here today too, oh, I do miss the sunshine!! We are on the school run today so no cinema but may go tomorrow, although there doesn't seem to be much on. Have a nice time at the club! xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> WOW ........ the largest family I knew of was my cousins family, their mother was my dad's sister, and there was 10 children in their family; but families of 3, or less, çhildren was not very common in my childhood days, when I was having my babies, the norm was 3 or let babies; but now it is quite common for families to consist of 3 or more children


My next door neighbour when I was growing up had 11 children at home. They were a very 'naughty' lot & my brother & I were always envious when one of them went away! Most of them went off at some time but they were good fun, their mum always looked so old!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi londy. I'm going to make some coffee now. It wont be long until we are having one together, I'm getting excited.


Yay!!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I do agree and I also could have done the embroidery in a bolder contrast. Hey ho,. will keep trying, I must have enough fabric to make 50 of these and not even miss it. Unfortunately, I have no more long zips! :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'll have a look, I'm sure I have some long zips you can have. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My next door neighbour when I was growing up had 11 children at home. They were a very 'naughty' lot & my brother & I were always envious when one of them went away! Most of them went off at some time but they were good fun, their mum always looked so old!


Morning Chris! There was a family like that in my road, the Killicks, noisy, scruffy, lippy, naughty lot but I heard that some of them went on to much better things!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Londy, my neighbours were the same. When I caught Polio I had been playing with them, not one of them caught it.
We have to pick up A today from nursery, his mum has warned us he is really tired so we shall have fun. He doesn't do sleeping in the daytime just a lot of moaning! I'm going down to see my no4 this afternoon. The health visitor is coming & my DD is getting a real state about it & wants her mum there!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy, my neighbours were the same. When I caught Polio I had been playing with them, not one of them caught it.
> We have to pick up A today from nursery, his mum has warned us he is really tired so we shall have fun. He doesn't do sleeping in the daytime just a lot of moaning! I'm going down to see my no4 this afternoon. The health visitor is coming & my DD is getting a real state about it & wants her mum there!


Ah, bless her! You will probably get a good cuddle with baby while she is talking to your DD, win, win!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They look great. I love my little scissor case & use it all the time. I'm sure these will sell very well. I bought a knitting bag in a charity today, full of balls of wool, a good buy for £3.99!


I love mine as well. It sits right beside me when I'm in my armchair.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Ive been to S and B and got quite a bit of knitting done. It was very noisy. One womsan was selling raffle tickets and had the atitude that we had no choice but to buy them becsaude they were for mothers union. Then less than 5 mins later she csme back with some for the church. I sasid "IOve just put my purse away" she says, "you havent bought hese yet" I said "Tuff". I felt like we had no choice. Unbeknown to her Id bought some for the church of someone else who had asked me nicely, last week. I cant believe all this rubbish I'm writing.
> 
> Its been foggy a mile from us today, but weve had hot sunshine again. DH sat on the garden seat and had an ice lolly. I didnt wear my coatto go out.


It isn't rubbish, we love that you share the funny bits of your life with us.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I now hav a vision of my road covered in washers :shock:


That would be a good long-lasting surface if there were enough and they all lay flat.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Only if alcohol is involved😊😊😊💜💜💜💜xxxxxx


which it would be...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum was always disappointed that I kept asking for a pair of jeans and not a pretty dress. It is much easier to climb a tree in jeans.


Being the only girl my mother would not allow me to wear trousers. I was the only one who climbed trees and was always tearing my skirts. The first thing I bought when I got my first pay at 18 was a very fashionable pair of tight-fitting stretchy trousers in various shades of green. They would be fashionable again today as leggings. I wore them out. They showed my long legs off a treat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly less misty Surrey. It's been like this for 3 dsys now.
> 
> Susan I'm glad you had some sun. X
> 
> ...


 Can't wait to see them. Lots of ends?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I doubt there was any machinery at all, maybe a mangle and of course, cloth nappies (diapers) I doesn't bear thinking about, does it?!!


when Purple has taken all hers apart for the washers she can tell us what it is like!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

What a lovely sunny day it was yesterday for the opening of our field of remembrance outside the Town Hall, then we tied the annual wreath to the Boer War Memorial at the bottom of Steyne Gardens. It's usually raining, so bright sunshine was a pleasant change and brought out more people. Coffee and rum in the Mayor's parlour as well!

Today it is dull and wants to rain. I'm going nowhere.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am ET and 6'C (43'F) going up to 19'C (68'F) Where did this weather come from??? I'm not wearing socks today!!
I have Knit Night tonight. Her store is always hot. I hope she keeps the door open tonight.
One of the yarn suppliers that I use has just added bulky yarn so now I can make boot socks with their yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a lovely sunny day it was yesterday for the opening of our field of remembrance outside the Town Hall, then we tied the annual wreath to the Boer War Memorial at the bottom of Steyne Gardens. It's usually raining, so bright sunshine was a pleasant change and brought out more people. Coffee and rum in the Mayor's parlour as well!
> 
> Today it is dull and wants to rain. I'm going nowhere.


I hope the clouds pass for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the clouds pass for you.


I'm keeping fingers crossed for the weekend. It's no fun standing or marching in the rain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I doubt there was any machinery at all, maybe a mangle and of course, cloth nappies (diapers) I doesn't bear thinking about, does it?!!


Our old house still had the old barrel washer. We used to take turns cranking the handle to move it back and forth. Then you clamped down the rollers and used another handle to roll the rollers to squeeze the water out of the clothes. We only used it in the summer when it was too hot to be inside. I thought it was fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm keeping fingers crossed for the weekend. It's no fun standing or marching in the rain.


Our Remembrance ceremony will be next Wednesday. Too bad we won't have this weather then.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How things have changed since we were kids! Even my grandkids don't conform to the behaviour I instilled in my kids. They're not naughty just used to doing their own thing, whatever that is!!


We were never allowed to take to adults the same way that the kids do now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello there, I am just dropping in to update the last bit of my day before heading off to bed. We have had heavy cloud, and a reasonably warm day, quite pleasant actually. I have been expecting a thunder and lightening storm all day; and I wasn't disappointed. The thunder began just after we had our evening meal, with the lightening and rain beginning soon after that. It has been wonderful, sitting in shelter and listening to the rain and thunder, unfortunately DH will not have the blinds open once the sun has gone down, I think he thinks that nasty things will come in during the darkness. The only problem we have had, is the thunder has been very loud, and sounding like it is right above our roof, and Mint, who is not afraid of regular thunder, is very afraid of the extremely loud cracks of thunder. She was trying to get between me & Andre, so I had to re-arrange the seating arrangements; then when she saw that DH & I were relaxed, she began to relax again and went to sleep. We might have an unsettled night tonight, if the heavy thunder claps continue.
> Now I am off to bed, for a bit of sleep. I am hoping to sleep through the night, but don't really like my chances though. I hope everyone has a great day. xxxxx


I hope the thunder stayed far enough away for all to sleep well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly less misty Surrey. It's been like this for 3 dsys now.
> 
> Susan I'm glad you had some sun. X
> 
> ...


We are having a stretch of warm DRY weather so mum sprayed the wall with waterproofer. I'm too big to get under the stairs. We won't be able to bank soil against the wall until next spring. Hopefully the spray will do.

LM2 is going to be one already. Time flies


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Being the only girl my mother would not allow me to wear trousers. I was the only one who climbed trees and was always tearing my skirts. The first thing I bought when I got my first pay at 18 was a very fashionable pair of tight-fitting stretchy trousers in various shades of green. They would be fashionable again today as leggings. I wore them out. They showed my long legs off a treat.


I want to see a picture of you in those please!! I was the same, my dad would not have his girls in trousers but gave in - a bit - when I was 13. I bought a pair of Black Watch tartan 'trews' but within almost days, flares became the thing so I opened up the bottom of the side seam and let in a triangle of some other random fabric. The 'bee's knees', I wasn't!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Last year they came til 11:30 and I had to go to 24 hour Walmart for more tho. I had bought a lot. So this year I got a lot and have so much left. The tots came til 6:00 a scatter of jr.high age came til 8:00. I left at 9:30. I had candy in a pan outside my house and it was all there when I came home. Two girls came before I left. It was peaceful thank goodness. Now Christmas is in the stores. Very pretty but too early for me. If you have many to give to its probably good to start early. But later there will be sales. (Ho ho ho)could turn into (oh no oh no oh no)!


Christmas stuff has been out in the stores for a month already. I liked it better when they waited until after the Santa Claus parade to start putting stuff in the stores. I'm thinking that the stores think this is going to be lean Christmas sales, so they started early.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our Remembrance ceremony will be next Wednesday. Too bad we won't have this weather then.


We do Sunday and Wednesday. Sunday as decreed by Parliament several years ago, run by the local council, then Wednesday because everybody rebels and insists on having one on the right day!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am ET and 6'C (43'F) going up to 19'C (68'F) Where did this weather come from??? I'm not wearing socks today!!
> I have Knit Night tonight. Her store is always hot. I hope she keeps the door open tonight.
> One of the yarn suppliers that I use has just added bulky yarn so now I can make boot socks with their yarn.


Yep, mild here again today too, trouble is we'll feel it more when the cold hits us!! It's being so cheerful as keeps me going!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late again. Today would be a good day to play hooky.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I want to see a picture of you in those please!! I was the same, my dad would not have his girls in trousers but gave in - a bit - when I was 13. I bought a pair of Black Watch tartan 'trews' but within almost days, flares became the thing so I opened up the bottom of the side seam and let in a triangle of some other random fabric. The 'bee's knees', I wasn't!!!


We didn't take photos back then like we do today, and the trousers literally fell apart years ago. Moreover I was skinny then!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm keeping fingers crossed for the weekend. It's no fun standing or marching in the rain.


I'll add my crossed fingers to your crossed fingers, you deserve another nice dry sunny day!!
Edit: TWO nice, dry sunny days!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, mild here again today too, trouble is we'll feel it more when the cold hits us!! It's being so cheerful as keeps me going!!!


and we are being warned about a cold winter this year.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our old house still had the old barrel washer. We used to take turns cranking the handle to move it back and forth. Then you clamped down the rollers and used another handle to roll the rollers to squeeze the water out of the clothes. We only used it in the summer when it was too hot to be inside. I thought it was fun.


I can remember my sister and I fighting about who would turn the handlee of the mangle to squeeze out the water. When my mum got a spin dryer, it must have been like heaven!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll add my crossed fingers to your crossed fingers, you deserve another nice dry sunny day!!


everyone does.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't wait to see them. Lots of ends?


I hope that I can machine then ends in as I make the cushion covers :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> when Purple has taken all hers apart for the washers she can tell us what it is like!


But I don't wear nappies........................................................................YET!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am ET and 6'C (43'F) going up to 19'C (68'F) Where did this weather come from??? I'm not wearing socks today!!
> I have Knit Night tonight. Her store is always hot. I hope she keeps the door open tonight.
> One of the yarn suppliers that I use has just added bulky yarn so now I can make boot socks with their yarn.


Think I will come and share your weather, it is still dull here and misty rain. I now have dk socks on and furry slippers. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly less misty Surrey. It's been like this for 3 dsys now.
> 
> Susan I'm glad you had some sun. X
> 
> ...


Have a great day! Glad you had a nice chat with GS3 and, no, I can't believe LM2 will be one this week! Where has the time gone? Love you lots!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I doubt there was any machinery at all, maybe a mangle and of course, cloth nappies (diapers) I doesn't bear thinking about, does it?!!


It really doesn't!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great day! Glad you had a nice chat with GS3 and, no, I can't believe LM2 will be one this week! Where has the time gone? Love you lots!  xxxooo


Apparently she has already learnt how to tease and annoy her brother, definitely becoming another Little MADAM. 
Love you lots too. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:21 am ET and 6'C (43'F) going up to 19'C (68'F) Where did this weather come from??? I'm not wearing socks today!!
> I have Knit Night tonight. Her store is always hot. I hope she keeps the door open tonight.
> One of the yarn suppliers that I use has just added bulky yarn so now I can make boot socks with their yarn.


Glad you're enjoying some warmer weather. Enjoy your knit night tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm keeping fingers crossed for the weekend. It's no fun standing or marching in the rain.


I hope you don't have any rain either, Saxy. That would be miserable for all of you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had fun with the coven, only four of us today, plus two dogs and two cats. One of the coven had to work and another is on her broomstick on her way to the Caribbean.

I started a v stitch crochet cushion cover in turquoise, pink and bright purple :shock: 

Just had a bowl of soup to warm me up. Heaven knows what I will do when it gets really cold.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Christmas stuff has been out in the stores for a month already. I liked it better when they waited until after the Santa Claus parade to start putting stuff in the stores. I'm thinking that the stores think this is going to be lean Christmas sales, so they started early.


I agree with you completely on that, Nitzi. Way too early for all the Christmas stuff to be out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope that I can machine then ends in as I make the cushion covers :thumbup:


Really looking forward to seeing these finished.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Apparently she has already learnt how to tease and annoy her brother, definitely becoming another Little MADAM.
> Love you lots too. xxxx


Oh, what are little sisters for?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had fun with the coven, only four of us today, plus two dogs and two cats. One of the coven had to work and another is on her broomstick on her way to the Caribbean.
> 
> I started a v stitch crochet cushion cover in turquoise, pink and bright purple :shock:
> 
> Just had a bowl of soup to warm me up. Heaven knows what I will do when it gets really cold.


That sounds fun. I'm getting ready to go for my walk in a few minutes. I've got a bit of an earache going on. I'm trying to ignore it, so I hope it goes away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had fun with the coven, only four of us today, plus two dogs and two cats. One of the coven had to work and another is on her broomstick on her way to the Caribbean.
> 
> I started a v stitch crochet cushion cover in turquoise, pink and bright purple :shock:
> 
> Just had a bowl of soup to warm me up. Heaven knows what I will do when it gets really cold.


cover yourself in warm purple wool


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been and come home again. I won the BIG MONEY...$9.50...Arent I lucky? It will go in my little holiday purse.

A lady won some chrysanthamums (SP) and gave them to me. They are a rusty colour. Wasnt that a nice thing to do. I was hoping I'd win something in the raffle so I could give her a treat, but I didnt.

I am waiting for the staff to come, They'll be here at 4.30


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been and come home again. I won the BIG MONEY...$9.50...Arent I lucky? It will go in my little holiday purse.
> 
> A lady won some chrysanthamums (SP) and gave them to me. They are a rusty colour. Wasnt that a nice thing to do. I was hoping I'd win something in the raffle so I could give her a treat, but I didnt.
> 
> I am waiting for the staff to come, They'll be here at 4.30


Well done! And that was really nice of that lady to give her chrysanthemums to you.  Wish I had staff to vome clean for me. I've gotten very lazy about it.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> cover yourself in warm purple wool


Good idea💜💜💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been and come home again. I won the BIG MONEY...$9.50...Arent I lucky? It will go in my little holiday purse.
> 
> A lady won some chrysanthamums (SP) and gave them to me. They are a rusty colour. Wasnt that a nice thing to do. I was hoping I'd win something in the raffle so I could give her a treat, but I didnt.
> 
> I am waiting for the staff to come, They'll be here at 4.30


Well done on your winnings and the gift of flowers💜💜💜💜


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Spooky!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Spooky!


But very cute too x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But I don't wear nappies........................................................................YET!!!


Tenas?  :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds fun. I'm getting ready to go for my walk in a few minutes. I've got a bit of an earache going on. I'm trying to ignore it, so I hope it goes away.


Just tell it firmly that it's not happening!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been and come home again. I won the BIG MONEY...$9.50...Arent I lucky? It will go in my little holiday purse.
> 
> A lady won some chrysanthamums (SP) and gave them to me. They are a rusty colour. Wasnt that a nice thing to do. I was hoping I'd win something in the raffle so I could give her a treat, but I didnt.
> 
> I am waiting for the staff to come, They'll be here at 4.30


What a nice gesture, mind you, I would have done the same, not keen on cut flowers, I like to see them growing!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Spooky!


Hahaha, how cute is that?!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tenas?  :lol:


Only when l laugh :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Only when l laugh :roll:


you must be soaked!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The staff has been and I'm clean again. In between coffees hahahah. She has been coming a year now. Hasn't the time flown?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you must be soaked!


I wrote that so fast that it initially read you must be oaked! Like a good old red wine?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The staff has been and I'm clean again. In between coffees hahahah. She has been coming a year now. Hasn't the time flown?


Yes, hard to believe, that year has flown!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I just got an email from Hobbycraft, I think this si lovely and might buy the making for the kids to make at Christmas!!
http://blog.hobbycraft.co.uk/how-to-make-a-chocolate-house/?utm_campaign=20151103JEANGIFTS&utm_content=15143182767&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=20151103JEANGIFTS

Saw this picture of these little cuties in their Halloween costumes on Facebook, so cute!!

Knitted this cardigan for Liv to wear on her evacuee project, anyone else remember wearing cardis like this?

And finally, two more scissor cases finished!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yep, mild here again today too, trouble is we'll feel it more when the cold hits us!! It's being so cheerful as keeps me going!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a great day! Glad you had a nice chat with GS3 and, no, I can't believe LM2 will be one this week! Where has the time gone? Love you lots!  xxxooo


Where has that year gone?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Spooky!


He is a charmer!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I just got an email from Hobbycraft, I think this si lovely and might buy the making for the kids to make at Christmas!!
> http://blog.hobbycraft.co.uk/how-to-make-a-chocolate-house/?utm_campaign=20151103JEANGIFTS&utm_content=15143182767&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=20151103JEANGIFTS
> 
> Saw this picture of these little cuties in their Halloween costumes on Facebook, so cute!!
> ...


Love the pictures. Did you know we have a new Hobbycraft opened last week? I've been good & not been near.....yet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wrote that so fast that it initially read you must be oaked! Like a good old red wine?


Think I'd rather be oaked than soaked thank you : :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just got an email from Hobbycraft, I think this si lovely and might buy the making for the kids to make at Christmas!!
> http://blog.hobbycraft.co.uk/how-to-make-a-chocolate-house/?utm_campaign=20151103JEANGIFTS&utm_content=15143182767&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=20151103JEANGIFTS
> 
> Saw this picture of these little cuties in their Halloween costumes on Facebook, so cute!!
> ...


Had a cardi just like that knitted from wool that was my grandads waistcoat. Love the scissor cases. I use mine all the time. Xxx.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just got an email from Hobbycraft, I think this si lovely and might buy the making for the kids to make at Christmas!!
> http://blog.hobbycraft.co.uk/how-to-make-a-chocolate-house/?utm_campaign=20151103JEANGIFTS&utm_content=15143182767&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=20151103JEANGIFTS
> 
> Saw this picture of these little cuties in their Halloween costumes on Facebook, so cute!!
> ...


I use my scissor case all the time. Its precious to me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a cardi just like that knitted from wool that was my grandads waistcoat. Love the scissor cases. I use mine all the time. Xxx.


The cardigans were before my time


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The cardigans were before my time


You youngster you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Spooky!


Adorable!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just tell it firmly that it's not happening!!


That's what I'm doing. Seems to be getting a bit better, so it must be working!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just got an email from Hobbycraft, I think this si lovely and might buy the making for the kids to make at Christmas!!
> http://blog.hobbycraft.co.uk/how-to-make-a-chocolate-house/?utm_campaign=20151103JEANGIFTS&utm_content=15143182767&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=20151103JEANGIFTS
> 
> Saw this picture of these little cuties in their Halloween costumes on Facebook, so cute!!
> ...


All great photos. You're coming along quickly with those cute little scissor cases and I love the cardi you knitted up for Liv. Saw that photo on Facebook this morning and thought it was adorable! Some people are so clever!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That sounds so yummy, and no cooking involved, so that is something that I can make. We are having 2 of the dgk's for 2 nights, next week; so I might just surprise them with some dessert


I forgot the obvious bananas but I am going to assume you figured that :roll: :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've gotten the phone number of a lady whose group traps, spays and releases cats. She may lend me a trap if she can come to get the cat or kittens. My son wanted his friends's rescue group to take them. Should know more when I talk to the lady tho I'm concerned she asked my frirnd what I'm going to do once they are trapped.seems she doesn't understand I have to Check with my som's friend. I will have to check the traps every day which is a trip for me. There will have to be food and water daily. And I'm worried squirrels or possums might be in there


It's possible we set traps to catch raccoons and caught a cat that was not amused at all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly less misty Surrey. It's been like this for 3 dsys now.
> 
> Susan I'm glad you had some sun. X
> 
> ...


No no I cannot believe that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll have a look, I'm sure I have some long zips you can have. Xx


They don't have to have long zips do they?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How things have changed since we were kids! Even my grandkids don't conform to the behaviour I instilled in my kids. They're not naughty just used to doing their own thing, whatever that is!!


Yes, I think it is wonderful for the children! We had a fairly easy life, and a lot of room to range about in, from quite a young age; but our behaviour when other adults were around, had to be almost exemplary. Now the kids have more freedom in their behaviour, but have a much smaller area to range about in, and stay closer to home.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's clever!! Can you pin down how you knew or was is just a feeling?


I think it was just a very strong feeling, and it stayed with me until each child was born. There were other things that I did, that I couldn't explain also, but that is another story.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh really?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahahahahaha ............. yes ....... that was in my slightly wilder days. My DD was so upset when she went to water it, and the plant was gone. When she found out what the plant really was, years later; she was a little shocked, but could see the funny side.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh really?!! It was probably a weed!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


A very well known weed 😉😉😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wish I had met her but she died in the December and I was born the following August. Apparently, my granddad adored her and died a few weeks after her but that didn't stop him giving getting drunk and giving her more babies, even when she had only just given birth.


There was a lot of that happening in those days, and there are still men, in this day and age, that are like that


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do agree and I also could have done the embroidery in a bolder contrast. Hey ho,. will keep trying, I must have enough fabric to make 50 of these and not even miss it. Unfortunately, I have no more long zips! :XD: :XD: :XD:


😀😀😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My next door neighbour when I was growing up had 11 children at home. They were a very 'naughty' lot & my brother & I were always envious when one of them went away! Most of them went off at some time but they were good fun, their mum always looked so old!


That was because of all of the children, I would think


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning after last night's rain the sun has come out.

We are off for a check up at dentist, thrn swim after lunch snd singing group this evening. Hope everyone is having a hood week.



HEALING HUGS TO PEARLIE XXXXXXXXXXX 

ps l seem to have tupolitis again &#128156;&#128156;:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GTood morning girls. Tums a bit off this morning. Had some tinned soup yesterday, it may be that.Anyway we thought we might go to Northallerton market, but I'm not going with my tum.See what its like in an hour or so.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Being the only girl my mother would not allow me to wear trousers. I was the only one who climbed trees and was always tearing my skirts. The first thing I bought when I got my first pay at 18 was a very fashionable pair of tight-fitting stretchy trousers in various shades of green. They would be fashionable again today as leggings. I wore them out. They showed my long legs off a treat.


My mum actually learnt that it was much easier to let me wear trousers most of the time, and then she could get me to wear a dress for the short time that we were at church, or somewhere else that girls were apparently supposed to wear dresses.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the thunder stayed far enough away for all to sleep well.


For those that were asleep, they continued sleeping. I was still awake, so it didn't really bother me, only the dogs and dh


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We are having a stretch of warm DRY weather so mum sprayed the wall with waterproofer. I'm too big to get under the stairs. We won't be able to bank soil against the wall until next spring. Hopefully the spray will do.
> 
> LM2 is going to be one already. Time flies


The twins will be one in the first week of December, also


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The twins will be one in the first week of December, also


Just where has that time gone :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I want to see a picture of you in those please!! I was the same, my dad would not have his girls in trousers but gave in - a bit - when I was 13. I bought a pair of Black Watch tartan 'trews' but within almost days, flares became the thing so I opened up the bottom of the side seam and let in a triangle of some other random fabric. The 'bee's knees', I wasn't!!!


Mum used to buy us those horrible brinylon pants, and I hated them. The legs were too short, and they were cut in the wrong Shap for my long slim body. When I was about 15, I was a lowed to go to the store, and buy myself a pair of jeans, and I tried on the girls jeans and these were also too short in the legs, and the hip shape was so ridiculous - they were shaped like the jodhpurs, that horse riders wore. So I went to the boys section, and bought a pair of boys jeans, which fitted me perfectly, because at that age, I was long and thin, like a boy. Mum took me back to the store, and tried to change them, but when she saw what the girls jeans looked like on me, then she let me keep them. From then on I wore boys jeans, until I was in my 30'S, when the manufacturers began making women's jeans in more acceptable shaping.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Christmas stuff has been out in the stores for a month already. I liked it better when they waited until after the Santa Claus parade to start putting stuff in the stores. I'm thinking that the stores think this is going to be lean Christmas sales, so they started early.


Yep, the Christmas stuff is out now too, and has been for a while


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We do Sunday and Wednesday. Sunday as decreed by Parliament several years ago, run by the local council, then Wednesday because everybody rebels and insists on having one on the right day!


We always have the silence at 11.00am, on the 11th, and I am assuming that there is a ceremony also on the 11th, by the Cadets, but I am not sure about that, as I have never seen a ceremony on that day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and we are being warned about a cold winter this year.


And we are being warned about extreme summer, and bushfires; I am hoping we get through summer without anymore fires. There have already been a couple around the country


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I forgot the obvious bananas but I am going to assume you figured that :roll: :-D


Yes, I did figure that one. I will be getting the ingredients on Sunday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just where has that time gone :shock:


It has gone way too fast, and these two still look too small to be one soon 😮😕


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love the pictures. Did you know we have a new Hobbycraft opened last week? I've been good & not been near.....yet!


Where is that them Bugsby's Way? I go to Crayford or Sevenoaks Way at Orpington


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a cardi just like that knitted from wool that was my grandads waistcoat. Love the scissor cases. I use mine all the time. Xxx.


I wish somebody on E-bay did, no takers yet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I use my scissor case all the time. Its precious to me.


XXXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The cardigans were before my time


 :roll: :roll: :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They don't have to have long zips do they?


Chris, sorry, I didn't see that, thanks, that would be great! 
Binky, I think it's easier to get your knitting in through a long zip and the one I bought my DIL in NZ had a long zip, that's what I'm going by.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think it was just a very strong feeling, and it stayed with me until each child was born. There were other things that I did, that I couldn't explain also, but that is another story.


Ooh, interesting.....!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning after last night's rain the sun has come out.
> 
> We are off for a check up at dentist, thrn swim after lunch snd singing group this evening. Hope everyone is having a hood week.
> 
> ...


That surely can't be the Merlot this time of the morning?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Good morning love, have a great time at the dentist!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> GTood morning girls. Tums a bit off this morning. Had some tinned soup yesterday, it may be that.Anyway we thought we might go to Northallerton market, but I'm not going with my tum.See what its like in an hour or so.


What are you going to do then, leave it hanging on a peg in the hall?!! :XD: :XD: :XD: Have a good day and hope the tum behaves! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The twins will be one in the first week of December, also


Now, that can't be so yet I know Grandma wouldn't get it wrong! Scary how time flies faster and faster as we age!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from London. Have just been to weigh in and have put back the weight I lost last week!! I am putting it down to the wedding and just generally not being in the mood! Didn't do the school run yesterday, DD cancelled at the last minute, which put me out mightily as I had things planned for them. Going to the cinema today,not much on but we thought we'd give Pan a try. It stars the lovely Hugh Jackman so even if it's a bad film, at least I will have him to look at!! Have a good one everybody, love you all lots!! Purly, hope you are getting better, sending warm healing hugs your way!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just got an email from Hobbycraft, I think this si lovely and might buy the making for the kids to make at Christmas!!
> http://blog.hobbycraft.co.uk/how-to-make-a-chocolate-house/?utm_campaign=20151103JEANGIFTS&utm_content=15143182767&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=20151103JEANGIFTS
> 
> Saw this picture of these little cuties in their Halloween costumes on Facebook, so cute!!
> ...


I cheated and bought a gingerbread house from Lakeland for DH's cousin's daughter. She is a teenager and loved making it herself. 
Those baby Lolas are gorgeous.
My only concern is, is that cardigan going to be worn again?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love the pictures. Did you know we have a new Hobbycraft opened last week? I've been good & not been near.....yet!


There is one near us, behind the Roundstone Garden Centre. I got dragged there once, but have been good and not gone back. Actually, thinking about it it may be Hobby Lobby.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> GTood morning girls. Tums a bit off this morning. Had some tinned soup yesterday, it may be that.Anyway we thought we might go to Northallerton market, but I'm not going with my tum.See what its like in an hour or so.


Hope you feel better soon & get to the market


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think I'd rather be oaked than soaked thank you : :shock:


I Thought that. It was a Freudian mistype!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I cheated and bought a gingerbread house from Lakeland for DH's cousin's daughter. She is a teenager and loved making it herself.
> Those baby Lolas are gorgeous.
> My only concern is, is that cardigan going to be worn again?


Probably not by Liv, anyway but who knows, she might get into the vintage look!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The twins will be one in the first week of December, also


this year has gone so fast.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just been to have a weigh-in & put on! Not surprising with eating hospital sandwiches etc, not forgetting the cheesecake at the hotel. Still I will get rid of that soon, hopefully. Hope you all have a good day whatever you do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Probably not by Liv, anyway but who knows, she might get into the vintage look!!!


It is very smart. Film-makers would love it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am ET and 6'C (43'F). Another mild day expected, a repeat of yesterday.
We had a nice Knit Night with everyone trying to talk at once.
There were patches of fog on the drive home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from London. Have just been to weigh in and have put back the weight I lost last week!! I am putting it down to the wedding and just generally not being in the mood! Didn't do the school run yesterday, DD cancelled at the last minute, which put me out mightily as I had things planned for them. Going to the cinema today,not much on but we thought we'd give Pan a try. It stars the lovely Hugh Jackman so even if it's a bad film, at least I will have him to look at!! Have a good one everybody, love you all lots!! Purly, hope you are getting better, sending warm healing hugs your way!! xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a good film.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wish somebody on E-bay did, no takers yet!!


Ah.
Have you advertised here on KP?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And we are being warned about extreme summer, and bushfires; I am hoping we get through summer without anymore fires. There have already been a couple around the country


We've been warned about an extra snowy winter. I hope the experts are wrong about both our weathers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Mum used to buy us those horrible brinylon pants, and I hated them. The legs were too short, and they were cut in the wrong Shap for my long slim body. When I was about 15, I was a lowed to go to the store, and buy myself a pair of jeans, and I tried on the girls jeans and these were also too short in the legs, and the hip shape was so ridiculous - they were shaped like the jodhpurs, that horse riders wore. So I went to the boys section, and bought a pair of boys jeans, which fitted me perfectly, because at that age, I was long and thin, like a boy. Mum took me back to the store, and tried to change them, but when she saw what the girls jeans looked like on me, then she let me keep them. From then on I wore boys jeans, until I was in my 30'S, when the manufacturers began making women's jeans in more acceptable shaping.


I still wear "boys" jeans. I shop in the mens section of Mark's. The women's jeans here still have ridiculous cuts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The twins will be one in the first week of December, also


That is one birthday party I'd like to see. Twins and parties are fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to leave now.
I have to pull the bins to the curb and get to work.
E veyrone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just been to have a weigh-in & put on! Not surprising with eating hospital sandwiches etc, not forgetting the cheesecake at the hotel. Still I will get rid of that soon, hopefully. Hope you all have a good day whatever you do.


Oh dear, that's both of us then! Nevermind, we'll draw a line and start again!! :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Ah.
> Have you advertised here on KP?


Hadn't thought of that, d'you think they are good enough to go on here?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We've been warned about an extra snowy winter. I hope the experts are wrong about both our weathers.


Yes, I've heard the same for here, I hate it with a vengeance and may become a recluse if it happens!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hadn't thought of that, d'you think they are good enough to go on here?


Of course they are good enough! Xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hadn't thought of that, d'you think they are good enough to go on here?


they are good enough to go anywhere!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I decided not to go out and have taken a couple of pills and tummys settled. DH has gone for a walk. I cant be bothered to do anything. I'm fine, just really tired. It saps my strength when it happens.

Purley I'm thinking about you. Iwonder if you'vr got to Florida yet....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste. 

Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I decided not to go out and have taken a couple of pills and tummys settled. DH has gone for a walk. I cant be bothered to do anything. I'm fine, just really tired. It saps my strength when it happens.
> 
> Purley I'm thinking about you. Iwonder if you'vr got to Florida yet....


Glad you are taking it easy xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


They are so pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are so pretty.


Thank you xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I've heard the same for here, I hate it with a vengeance and may become a recluse if it happens!!


I'm going to hibernate!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


Very Kaffe Faccett. Love the colours


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


wonderful colours. Why were you given the toothpaste? Does he think you don't have any?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> wonderful colours. Why were you given the toothpaste? Does he think you don't have any?


I get some when I go too. Its for sensitive teeth.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm going to hibernate!


I'll come and join you x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll come and join you x


Ok bring your knitting!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> wonderful colours. Why were you given the toothpaste? Does he think you don't have any?


Cos we've been patients for years and theze little tubes are just right for a few days away :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Ok bring your knitting!


Will do and crochet and dorsrt buttons and if course wine and chocolate. Thanks for your nice comment on my KF cushions x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had good swim, now having a rwst vefore singing this evrning&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128516;&#127926;&#127926;&#127926;


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Ah.
> Have you advertised here on KP?


That's a good idea....show them off in the Other Crafts section


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


Lovely, like the colours of the top right


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lovely, like the colours of the top right


Hi Rebecca and thank you. Hope you are ok. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Will do and crochet and dorsrt buttons and if course wine and chocolate. Thanks for your nice comment on my KF cushions x


That's ok they deserve it, happy memories of Kaffe Facett exhibition. I think I should make something like this to use up my stash which never seems to go down!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Of course they are good enough! Xxxxxx


Thanks girls, I wasn't fishing for compliments, honestly!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


Wow, they are gorgeous and very Kaff! You've really taken tto this crochet lark, haven't you?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Very Kaffe Faccett. Love the colours


Oops, that'll teach me to catch up before I comment!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos we've been patients for years and theze little tubes are just right for a few days away :thumbup:


I used to get lots when my old dentist was there but the practice has changed hands and they're all stingey now! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just where has that time gone :shock:


I agree - it's seems like it was just a few short months ago for all these babies being born.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you feel better soon & get to the market


Me, too, Susan.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hadn't thought of that, d'you think they are good enough to go on here?


Absolutely!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


Those are great cushion covers, Purple! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos we've been patients for years and theze little tubes are just right for a few days away :thumbup:


We get one, too, when we go and also a toothbrush and some floss.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had good swim, now having a rwst vefore singing this evrning💜💜💜😄🎶🎶🎶


Have a great time at your singing tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's a good idea....show them off in the Other Crafts section


Hi Rebecca. I've missed you! Hope all is going well with you.  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from London. Have just been to weigh in and have put back the weight I lost last week!! I am putting it down to the wedding and just generally not being in the mood! Didn't do the school run yesterday, DD cancelled at the last minute, which put me out mightily as I had things planned for them. Going to the cinema today,not much on but we thought we'd give Pan a try. It stars the lovely Hugh Jackman so even if it's a bad film, at least I will have him to look at!! Have a good one everybody, love you all lots!! Purly, hope you are getting better, sending warm healing hugs your way!! xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a good enough reason to me!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hadn't thought of that, d'you think they are good enough to go on here?


Yes absolutely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


They are very nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I get some when I go too. Its for sensitive teeth.


We always get a toothbrush, toothpaste and dental floss!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We get one, too, when we go and also a toothbrush and some floss.


That's what I just said :roll: :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I just said :roll: :-D


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just got an email from Hobbycraft, I think this si lovely and might buy the making for the kids to make at Christmas!!
> http://blog.hobbycraft.co.uk/how-to-make-a-chocolate-house/?utm_campaign=20151103JEANGIFTS&utm_content=15143182767&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=20151103JEANGIFTS
> 
> Saw this picture of these little cuties in their Halloween costumes on Facebook, so cute!!
> ...


Those kids made me nearly pee myself !! so cute ! 
Londy dear , i just LOVE these scissors cases !! they are so pretty


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


Gorgeous all of them


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SO my wonderful sister took me to my pain doctor appointment today and after we stopped at Rocky's on the river for some dinner  We had so much fun !! Thanks Binky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

And of course i want to share with ya'll the halloween pics of sweet pee and DD1


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So i have been trying to catch up again ... :/ 
If i just showed up everyday like i want to i wouldn't get so behind lol 

But sorry i missed telling everyone Happy Halloween  we gave out candy and my jug o lanterns were a hit ... ( we painted scary faces on milk and water jugs and then put flame less candles in them to light a path to the house ... We got alot of compliments on them  so i will be bringing them back next year  

Time to try to sleep , Love and hugs to everyone  !!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy anniversary Binky x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> SO my wonderful sister took me to my pain doctor appointment today and after we stopped at Rocky's on the river for some dinner  We had so much fun !! Thanks Binky


Great photos, glad you girls had fun, hope the Dr's appt went well. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> And of course i want to share with ya'll the halloween pics of sweet pee and DD1


Beautiful girls


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm up early today. I have an appt at a different hospital (Kings) my rehab consultant wanted me to go to this particular pain consultant because he thinks she's the best, his mum goes there too!! My back has been so much better lately but for some reason I have been awake most of the night with pain. At least I shall be able to point out where it hurts! I'm lucky that I can get hospital transport as its a horrible journey from home.
Hope you all have a good day & that those of you not feeling so good have a better day, especially Pearlie if you are reading this xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Now, that can't be so yet I know Grandma wouldn't get it wrong! Scary how time flies faster and faster as we age!!


I find it hard to believe also, they still look so tiny to me; but I do know that this is true, as they are beginning to try out their balance by standing with no support. I haven't seen them since Sunday, so they might just be walking by now 😕😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We've been warned about an extra snowy winter. I hope the experts are wrong about both our weathers.


Me too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I still wear "boys" jeans. I shop in the mens section of Mark's. The women's jeans here still have ridiculous cuts.


I don't even know what some of the designers of women's jeans are thinking, some of the shapes that are used in women's clothing, is totally ridiculous


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That is one birthday party I'd like to see. Twins and parties are fun.


I agree, I am looking forward to that party.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to leave now.
> I have to pull the bins to the curb and get to work.
> E veyrone have a good day.


I hope your day is a good one!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hadn't thought of that, d'you think they are good enough to go on here?


Of course they are, some one will absolutely love them, and buy them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


They are lovely, are you making them for yourself or for someone else?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I'm off to the dentists again this morning. I'm hoping this is my last. We are on school pick up, and off to a firework display this evening. Its looking like a dull day. 

Have I told you all before numerous times...I hate waking up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - it's seems like it was just a few short months ago for all these babies being born.


Hahahahaha ..... it probably doesn't feel like that for the mums ....... hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> SO my wonderful sister took me to my pain doctor appointment today and after we stopped at Rocky's on the river for some dinner  We had so much fun !! Thanks Binky


Lights always look so pretty


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> And of course i want to share with ya'll the halloween pics of sweet pee and DD1


Both of them look great


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Lisa.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Happy Anniversary Lisa.


From me too xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> From me too xxx


Happy anniversary Lisa from me too. Lovely photos of your girls xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I'm off to the dentists again this morning. I'm hoping this is my last. We are on school pick up, and off to a firework display this evening. Its looking like a dull day.
> 
> Have I told you all before numerous times...I hate waking up.


I didn't like waking up today either, we have had NO sunshine for what feels like a week, and I am heartily sick of it. I hope thesé heavy clouds are gone by the time I get up tomorrow.

I woke up at about 9:30am, and I went back to bed at about 10:30am, and then woke again at 1:45pm, so I must have needed the extra sleep.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Now it is time to put the tablet away, and take some tablets and settle down so that I can sleep tonight - I need to make a table runner, for a Chris kingle, before the 27th; so I need to begin sorting it out tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morming girls, only just woken up. Had a great time with the singing group, the singing teacher is happy to take us on so will be coming to most practices. That means we can try more adventurous stuff.

off to fireworks to musiic, Bohemian Rapsody, tonight at DDs school. Rain is forecast so wellies and big umbrellas at the ready.

Have a good day everyone. Good luck at the dentist Susan. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now it is time to put the tablet away, and take some tablets and settle down so that I can sleep tonight - I need to make a table runner, for a Chris kingle, before the 27th; so I need to begin sorting it out tomorrow.


Night night Judi xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I just said :roll: :-D


Looks like we're missing out over here!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> SO my wonderful sister took me to my pain doctor appointment today and after we stopped at Rocky's on the river for some dinner  We had so much fun !! Thanks Binky


Beautiful! So happy that you girls have each other and I know you are able to lean on each other a lot! Is the first bridge theone where we we saw the loooooooong train? xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> And of course i want to share with ya'll the halloween pics of sweet pee and DD1


Two gorgeous girls both looking fabulous, you did a great job Ange and I want that Frozen dress, just to annoy everyone I know who can't stand that song! I still love it and will sing it at the top of my voice, given no encouragement whatsoever!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy Anniversary Lisa.


Well remembered Susan! And a very happy anniversary to you and Mr G from me!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am ET and 10'C (50'F). I was wondering whether "I don't have anything to wear" was a valid excuse for missing work, but I didn't think my boss would get it, so I got ready for work. It's going to be a lovely, record breaking day today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I didn't like waking up today either, we have had NO sunshine for what feels like a week, and I am heartily sick of it. I hope thesé heavy clouds are gone by the time I get up tomorrow.
> 
> I woke up at about 9:30am, and I went back to bed at about 10:30am, and then woke again at 1:45pm, so I must have needed the extra sleep.


Those non-stop cloud days are coming for me soon so I took full advantage of the sunshine yesterday and went for a long walk at lunchtime. So many people were wearing shorts, in November.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I'm off to the dentists again this morning. I'm hoping this is my last. We are on school pick up, and off to a firework display this evening. Its looking like a dull day.
> 
> Have I told you all before numerous times...I hate waking up.


I hope the dentist is gentle with you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> And of course i want to share with ya'll the halloween pics of sweet pee and DD1


What an awesome dress. Even if it was singing that song.   Jen is beautiful as a deer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> SO my wonderful sister took me to my pain doctor appointment today and after we stopped at Rocky's on the river for some dinner  We had so much fun !! Thanks Binky


There was a bridge all lit up like that at Campbellton, New Brunswick, on our train ride to Nova Scotia, a few years ago. Very pretty at night.
It's great that you too can get together for some fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We always get a toothbrush, toothpaste and dental floss!


We used to get that with the old dentist, but the new one who has taken over the practice doesn't give away anything. He does have better hygienists, though.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks girls, I wasn't fishing for compliments, honestly!!


You honestly got them.
Try
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-6-1.html

I think that is the link for Members Classified.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm going to hibernate!


I would love to hibernate the entire winter away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Been to dentist, no probs and was given 5 tubes of toothpaste.
> 
> Here's a photo of the cushion covers I am making, only another 7 to go


Very pretty cushions.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ve been to the dentists where she took some more x-rays as well as finishing off my root fillings. She say one of my teeth has 2 nerves in it......You can believe that cant you? If its different its me. She says we'll worry about that another day. ALSO...unless I have any bother, then I neednt go back for 6 mths. I'd recommend my dentist to anybody in this area.Now I'm waiting for the numbness to wear off to go and eat!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ve been to the dentists where she took some more x-rays as well as finishing off my root fillings. She say one of my teeth has 2 nerves in it......You can believe that cant you? If its different its me. She says we'll worry about that another day. ALSO...unless I have any bother, then I neednt go back for 6 mths. I'd recommend my dentist to anybody in this area.Now I'm waiting for the numbness to wear off to go and eat!!!!


Yay, time off for good behaviour from your teeth.
Only you could have 2 nerves in one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now and get ready for work. (I so want to play hooky and run around in the sunshine today)
Everyone have a lovely day.

Happy Anniversary Lisa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Lisa and your hubby!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> And of course i want to share with ya'll the halloween pics of sweet pee and DD1


such beautiful girls, both with lovely smiles.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I'm off to the dentists again this morning. I'm hoping this is my last. We are on school pick up, and off to a firework display this evening. Its looking like a dull day.
> 
> Have I told you all before numerous times...I hate waking up.


So do I, so I don't. At least that's the way it seems. My Dr changed my anti-depressants to see if it was they making me sleepy. Still sleep too much, but the tablets do seem to be doing their job. It's wet and miserable outside and the room is chilly, but I'm quite happy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> From me too xxx


and me xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ve been to the dentists where she took some more x-rays as well as finishing off my root fillings. She say one of my teeth has 2 nerves in it......You can believe that cant you? If its different its me. She says we'll worry about that another day. ALSO...unless I have any bother, then I neednt go back for 6 mths. I'd recommend my dentist to anybody in this area.Now I'm waiting for the numbness to wear off to go and eat!!!!


Reprieve! Trust you to be different.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> SO my wonderful sister took me to my pain doctor appointment today and after we stopped at Rocky's on the river for some dinner  We had so much fun !! Thanks Binky


Beautiful photos, Angela. I hope the pain doctor was able to give you some help. Love your new avatar!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> And of course i want to share with ya'll the halloween pics of sweet pee and DD1


They both look great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy anniversary Binky x


And from me, too, Binky!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm up early today. I have an appt at a different hospital (Kings) my rehab consultant wanted me to go to this particular pain consultant because he thinks she's the best, his mum goes there too!! My back has been so much better lately but for some reason I have been awake most of the night with pain. At least I shall be able to point out where it hurts! I'm lucky that I can get hospital transport as its a horrible journey from home.
> Hope you all have a good day & that those of you not feeling so good have a better day, especially Pearlie if you are reading this xxx


I hope it all goes well for you today, Chris. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ve been to the dentists where she took some more x-rays as well as finishing off my root fillings. She say one of my teeth has 2 nerves in it......You can believe that cant you? If its different its me. She says we'll worry about that another day. ALSO...unless I have any bother, then I neednt go back for 6 mths. I'd recommend my dentist to anybody in this area.Now I'm waiting for the numbness to wear off to go and eat!!!!


Good news about you being good to go for another six months. Sorry about the two nerves. I guess you can literally say someone has gotten on your first nerve!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> SO my wonderful sister took me to my pain doctor appointment today and after we stopped at Rocky's on the river for some dinner  We had so much fun !! Thanks Binky


Your welcome and it was fun lovely view!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy anniversary Binky x


Thank you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Beautiful! So happy that you girls have each other and I know you are able to lean on each other a lot! Is the first bridge theone where we we saw the loooooooong train? xxxxxxxx


no that one goes to Downtown Louisville the train is the next bridge but it is in the same place where we were!  and that was a very loooonnnng train wasn't it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well remembered Susan! And a very happy anniversary to you and Mr G from me!! xxxx


Thank you so much!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So do I, so I don't. At least that's the way it seems. My Dr changed my anti-depressants to see if it was they making me sleepy. Still sleep too much, but the tablets do seem to be doing their job. It's wet and miserable outside and the room is chilly, but I'm quite happy.


If you're happy hun, we're all happy!! x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> ve been to the dentists where she took some more x-rays as well as finishing off my root fillings. She say one of my teeth has 2 nerves in it......You can believe that cant you? If its different its me. She says we'll worry about that another day. ALSO...unless I have any bother, then I neednt go back for 6 mths. I'd recommend my dentist to anybody in this area.Now I'm waiting for the numbness to wear off to go and eat!!!!


Great news it's nearly over, DH just reminded me I have an appt next week.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Left home this morning at 9.30 for hospital appt at 11am just made it. After a lengthy wait to see the consultant then getting my meds I went to get my ride home. It's has just taken nearly 3 hours, I have never seen traffic like it & the rain was torrential. The driver remained cheerful & the other passenger sang at the top of her voice all the way to her house. When I got in my DH informed me we had NO MILK, all I want is a cup of tea, so I'm drinking fruit tea. I'm off to choir soon. Going to show off pics of No4 as his mum is staying home, much to her annoyance!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So do I, so I don't. At least that's the way it seems. My Dr changed my anti-depressants to see if it was they making me sleepy. Still sleep too much, but the tablets do seem to be doing their job. It's wet and miserable outside and the room is chilly, but I'm quite happy.


I am so glad that you are happy! I don't sleep near enough I think I get about 5 hours every night, which leaves me feeling horrible.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much we are having a quite day at home we did go and get the fixings for dinner (roast, potatoes, carrots and onions, with a salad and dinner rolls) it smells so good in here right now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great news it's nearly over, DH just reminded me I have an appt next week.


Yay!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all so much we are having a quite day at home we did go and get the fixings for dinner (roast, potatoes, carrots and onions, with a salad and dinner rolls) it smells so good in here right now!


Enjoy xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a wonderful time at the fireworks. Jacket potato to eat, few glasses of very nice mulled wine, the rain wasn't too bad and thd fireworks to Bohemian Rapsody was fantastic.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Enjoy xxxx


It was really good and now it is time for some pumpkin pie!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those non-stop cloud days are coming for me soon so I took full advantage of the sunshine yesterday and went for a long walk at lunchtime. So many people were wearing shorts, in November.


We are (or I am) still wearing shorts, because the weather is still quite warm, just no sun; and it continued today


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Last night we went to a firework display by Stockton Council and it was amazing. We took the heating stove some hot dogs asnd onions and had a great time. 

I'm off to U3a this morning with Lynn, then DH and me are on School pickup. DS and DIL are sleeping out tonight so DH and myself are staying up their house with the boys. GS1 is at work tonight and tomorrow afternoon.I thought he might be likeing his job by now, but he doesnt seem to be. He doesnt know what he wants to do. Theres so much going on in their lives at 17. I'm going to catch up while I wait for Lynn and I'll get back on tonight.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. WI sewing group this morning and then I must go food shopping as we have the gks here for the week end and boy can they eat!

Hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll catch up later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. WI sewing group this morning and then I must go food shopping as we have the gks here for the week end and boy can they eat!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll catch up later. xxx


My two are like gannets....Sometimes the shopping in the bags doesnt hit the cupboards.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:15 am ET and 13'C (55'F).
Happy Friday. I am SO looking forward to today being Friday and next week I'm off. When I go back to work the Monday after, I'm on late shift again. I'm beginning to feel permanently stuck in late shift. arg...
The weather is dull with rain this morning, clearing at noon, but the temperature is going to be dropping this afternoon. I'm taking some socks with me.
I haven't knit a stitch for two nights now. I just flopped on the couch and got covered with cats.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My two are like gannets....Sometimes the shopping in the bags doesnt hit the cupboards.


Mum used to feed my brother a loaf of bread before supper so that he would eat a normal amount at supper.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey. WI sewing group this morning and then I must go food shopping as we have the gks here for the week end and boy can they eat!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday and I'll catch up later. xxx


It's Friday. As far as I'm concerned, it can't be anything but good. Have lots of fun with the gks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a wonderful time at the fireworks. Jacket potato to eat, few glasses of very nice mulled wine, the rain wasn't too bad and thd fireworks to Bohemian Rapsody was fantastic.


Only the fireworks display in Toronto has music set to it. The rest of us just get the pretty lights. (And lots of mosquitoes)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am so glad that you are happy! I don't sleep near enough I think I get about 5 hours every night, which leaves me feeling horrible.


I get less than 6 hours every weekday night. And that is interrupted sleep. I'm a really light sleeper so any sounds wake me. On the weekends I go back to sleep after everyone has left the court, and get a little more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So do I, so I don't. At least that's the way it seems. My Dr changed my anti-depressants to see if it was they making me sleepy. Still sleep too much, but the tablets do seem to be doing their job. It's wet and miserable outside and the room is chilly, but I'm quite happy.


If you are happy, then that is what counts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've caught up so I'm signing off.

Judy, stay cool. Everyone else, I hope the sun shines warmly for you.
Purly, I hope you are feeling better and come back for a chat soon.

Everyone have a lovely Friday.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you're happy hun, we're all happy!! x


You're right. Happiness is contagious among friends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a wonderful time at the fireworks. Jacket potato to eat, few glasses of very nice mulled wine, the rain wasn't too bad and thd fireworks to Bohemian Rapsody was fantastic.


We didn't have our usual bonfire and fireworks, as it is run by Ricardos on the Airfield, so it has been left this year. I'm glad.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

53 years ago I last went to the Festival of Remembrance at the Albert Hall, did my bit with the Army and stood there with poppy petals falling all over me. I have wanted to go back for years and tomorrow I AM GOING! DH is driving because the Albert Hall has a car park they can use, and we are booked into it from 5 o'clock onwards. So no problem getting home for the parade on Sunday. What's more the congestion charge no longer covers the Hall.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm off to spend the day with my young friend and her children. Teacher conferences this afternoon so I'll stay to watch the children while she and her DH go to meet with the teachers. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> 53 years ago I last went to the Festival of Remembrance at the Albert Hall, did my bit with the Army and stood there with poppy petals falling all over me. I have wanted to go back for years and tomorrow I AM GOING! DH is driving because the Albert Hall has a car park they can use, and we are booked into it from 5 o'clock onwards. So no problem getting home for the parade on Sunday. What's more the congestion charge no longer covers the Hall.


Hope you have a wonderful time, I'll look out for you when I watch it which I do every year. Hope you find the parking OK. 
I just had lunch out with Little O & bought him a poppy. Then spent ages explaining what it all meant, he was very thoughtful listening to me, he was so sweet.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 53 years ago I last went to the Festival of Remembrance at the Albert Hall, did my bit with the Army and stood there with poppy petals falling all over me. I have wanted to go back for years and tomorrow I AM GOING! DH is driving because the Albert Hall has a car park they can use, and we are booked into it from 5 o'clock onwards. So no problem getting home for the parade on Sunday. What's more the congestion charge no longer covers the Hall.


Nice one Saxy, enjoy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! Have been up to London with Jill today, primarily to pay the balance for our cruise holiday next March but then had a lovely wander around in Oxford Street and a very nice Italian lunch with a nice bottle of wine, Rosé of course! There are lovely lights everywhere for Christmas and an awful lot of overseas visitors wandering about. It was a really nice day! Love to you all, take care and try to be good!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice one Saxy, enjoy!!


I promise.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I get less than 6 hours every weekday night. And that is interrupted sleep. I'm a really light sleeper so any sounds wake me. On the weekends I go back to sleep after everyone has left the court, and get a little more.


I wake up 3 or 4 times during my sleep to I am a light sleeper also I think it has to do with the kids I would never really get into a deep sleep because I was always up checking on them.....(mind you my kids at the age of 2 and 3 would sneak out of the house and go next door to Grandma's so I was validated in my reasoning)..... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I cannot win for losing I bought my great niece a Christmas ornament had it personalized and wouldn't you know I spelled her middle name wrong, I also bought one for her sister and didn't have them put her middle name on it because I was unsure of how she spells it well turns out I spelled her first name wrong too......that is three for three (I spelled there mom's name wrong on the one I got them for there first Christmas together)...I think I need to quit getting them personalized.....bummer


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I cannot win for losing I bought my great niece a Christmas ornament had it personalized and wouldn't you know I spelled her middle name wrong, I also bought one for her sister and didn't have them put her middle name on it because I was unsure of how she spells it well turns out I spelled her first name wrong too......that is three for three (I spelled there mom's name wrong on the one I got them for there first Christmas together)...I think I need to quit getting them personalized.....bummer


What do you mean ? How did you spell Lily wrong ? 
Teeheehee

I just wanted to pop in and say hello , i still havent slept yet ... day 3 so i am going to attempt to sleep before sewig circle.

Love and hugs everyone !!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I cannot win for losing I bought my great niece a Christmas ornament had it personalized and wouldn't you know I spelled her middle name wrong, I also bought one for her sister and didn't have them put her middle name on it because I was unsure of how she spells it well turns out I spelled her first name wrong too......that is three for three (I spelled there mom's name wrong on the one I got them for there first Christmas together)...I think I need to quit getting them personalized.....bummer


Oh honey, what a shame! I remember embroidering 'Lennie' on the back of a baby jacket for my friend's new gs but she got it wrong and it should have been Lenny, oops, too late!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> What do you mean ? How did you spell Lily wrong ?
> Teeheehee
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say hello , i still havent slept yet ... day 3 so i am going to attempt to sleep before sewig circle.
> ...


If I was nearer, I'd come and sing you a lullaby and cuddle you to sleep but on second thoughts, we'd get to nattering and nobody would sleep!!! Hope you manage a bit of shut-eye!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> What do you mean ? How did you spell Lily wrong ?
> Teeheehee
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say hello , i still havent slept yet ... day 3 so i am going to attempt to sleep before sewig circle.
> ...


they spelled it with 2 l's

I might have been drinking before I went in there... :shock: :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> they spelled it with 2 l's
> 
> I might have been drinking before I went in there... :shock: :roll:


That's OK then


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Binky's post about misSpelling on personalised goods reminded me of a funny afternoon, I had a long list of things I wanted to have personalised. I rang & a gentleman, whose accent I couldn't understand did my order. I had to spell out every name using the phonetic code is E for echo, S for sugar. I did all this in front of my family. The order took ages to do. By the time I had finished my DD was crying with laughter & I was just as bad. I dreaded getting the order but it was all right!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Have been up to London with Jill today, primarily to pay the balance for our cruise holiday next March but then had a lovely wander around in Oxford Street and a very nice Italian lunch with a nice bottle of wine, Rosé of course! There are lovely lights everywhere for Christmas and an awful lot of overseas visitors wandering about. It was a really nice day! Love to you all, take care and try to be good!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxx


I wonder if it's the same restaurant where we waited for my brother to get off work after DH and I had done our shopping on Oxford Street. The wine was great and so was the bread, olives, etc. I think we finished a whole bottle waiting for him and then another with our meals. Good times.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have just had a wonderful piece of strawberry rhubarb pie sooo good. I am hoping to go to sewing circle tonight so I need to get around and figure out what I am taking with me tonight!

Hope you all are having a wonderful day wherever you are in it!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls, I've had a busy day and I'm just curled up comfy in DS.s bed.....we went to collect GS 1 from work and he,d had a busy shift, a new play station game came out at midnight and he did the 4 - 8pm shift. He's back there at 11 in the morning. And he's got some overtime coming up in the next month. I think he's secretly enjoying himself, he's been out at college from 7.30am until 3, then went to work. I'm proud as punch. Gs2 taught me how to make waffles in the machine and mixed up the mixture from the beginning. None of your readymade stuff with him, they were absolutely lovely. Dh had a big I with ice cream. So they are def and water erred and in their rooms, wandering in and out. I just love these nights, and I should be able to sleep because this bed is comfy..

Hope you,ve all had a good day. AND I HOPE YOU ARE OK PURLEY.. I'm shouting over the pond.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We didn't have our usual bonfire and fireworks, as it is run by Ricardos on the Airfield, so it has been left this year. I'm glad.


Yes I think it's only right really. As a mark of respect.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 53 years ago I last went to the Festival of Remembrance at the Albert Hall, did my bit with the Army and stood there with poppy petals falling all over me. I have wanted to go back for years and tomorrow I AM GOING! DH is driving because the Albert Hall has a car park they can use, and we are booked into it from 5 o'clock onwards. So no problem getting home for the parade on Sunday. What's more the congestion charge no longer covers the Hall.


Wow. Enjoy yourself girl...you deserve it....x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi everyone. I'm off to spend the day with my young friend and her children. Teacher conferences this afternoon so I'll stay to watch the children while she and her DH go to meet with the teachers. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


Love you more x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I've had a busy day and I'm just curled up comfy in DS.s bed.....we went to collect GS 1 from work and he,d had a busy shift, a new play station game came out at midnight and he did the 4 - 8pm shift. He's back there at 11 in the morning. And he's got some overtime coming up in the next month. I think he's secretly enjoying himself, he's been out at college from 7.30am until 3, then went to work. I'm proud as punch. Gs2 taught me how to make waffles in the machine and mixed up the mixture from the beginning. None of your readymade stuff with him, they were absolutely lovely. Dh had a big I with ice cream. So they are def and water erred and in their rooms, wandering in and out. I just love these nights, and I should be able to sleep because this bed is comfy..
> 
> Hope you,ve all had a good day. AND I HOPE YOU ARE OK PURLEY.. I'm shouting over the pond.


I can hear the enjoyment in your voice :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a wonderful time at the fireworks. Jacket potato to eat, few glasses of very nice mulled wine, the rain wasn't too bad and thd fireworks to Bohemian Rapsody was fantastic.


I love that song, it would have been wonderful to see


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I've had a busy day and I'm just curled up comfy in DS.s bed.....we went to collect GS 1 from work and he,d had a busy shift, a new play station game came out at midnight and he did the 4 - 8pm shift. He's back there at 11 in the morning. And he's got some overtime coming up in the next month. I think he's secretly enjoying himself, he's been out at college from 7.30am until 3, then went to work. I'm proud as punch. Gs2 taught me how to make waffles in the machine and mixed up the mixture from the beginning. None of your readymade stuff with him, they were absolutely lovely. Dh had a big I with ice cream. So they are def and water erred and in their rooms, wandering in and out. I just love these nights, and I should be able to sleep because this bed is comfy..
> 
> Hope you,ve all had a good day. AND I HOPE YOU ARE OK PURLEY.. I'm shouting over the pond.


So pleased you are having fun with your boys! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was really good and now it is time for some pumpkin pie!


I made one of them once but I didn't like it, but I would suppose one would need to actually like pumpkin, to like pumpkin pie


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up so I'm signing off.
> 
> Judy, stay cool. Everyone else, I hope the sun shines warmly for you.
> Purly, I hope you are feeling better and come back for a chat soon.
> ...


When I checked the temperature this morning, it read 0°, I was a bit bemused for awhile, because I was feeling quite cool, but it turns out that my tablet had decided that I was somewhere in the northern hemisphere. I have now convinced this wayward tablet, that I am in the southern hemisphere, and it is now recording 20°, which is a much more acceptable temperature 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You're right. Happiness is contagious among friends.


It definitely is


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We didn't have our usual bonfire and fireworks, as it is run by Ricardos on the Airfield, so it has been left this year. I'm glad.


That was a very smart decision!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 53 years ago I last went to the Festival of Remembrance at the Albert Hall, did my bit with the Army and stood there with poppy petals falling all over me. I have wanted to go back for years and tomorrow I AM GOING! DH is driving because the Albert Hall has a car park they can use, and we are booked into it from 5 o'clock onwards. So no problem getting home for the parade on Sunday. What's more the congestion charge no longer covers the Hall.


What on earth is a congestion charge? I have never heard of any charge like that.

Have a great time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi everyone. I'm off to spend the day with my young friend and her children. Teacher conferences this afternoon so I'll stay to watch the children while she and her DH go to meet with the teachers. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


That sounds like a great day in the making, enjoy the day! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I wake up 3 or 4 times during my sleep to I am a light sleeper also I think it has to do with the kids I would never really get into a deep sleep because I was always up checking on them.....(mind you my kids at the age of 2 and 3 would sneak out of the house and go next door to Grandma's so I was validated in my reasoning)..... :roll:


I agree, that was an extremely good reason to be waking, and checking!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I cannot win for losing I bought my great niece a Christmas ornament had it personalized and wouldn't you know I spelled her middle name wrong, I also bought one for her sister and didn't have them put her middle name on it because I was unsure of how she spells it well turns out I spelled her first name wrong too......that is three for three (I spelled there mom's name wrong on the one I got them for there first Christmas together)...I think I need to quit getting them personalized.....bummer


Or check the spelling before you finalise the order☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh honey, what a shame! I remember embroidering 'Lennie' on the back of a baby jacket for my friend's new gs but she got it wrong and it should have been Lenny, oops, too late!!


I put the birthweight of the gks on their quilts, along with the other birth details, and the last one that I finished, I got the weight if the baby wrong. No one noticed, for a week or two. I offered to correct it, but DD said that it was ok 😑


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> they spelled it with 2 l's
> 
> I might have been drinking before I went in there... :shock: :roll:


😁😂😃😄😅😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am going to sign off now, and get ready for the day. Miss C is turning 7 today, so we are going to see her after lunch. There isn't a party as such, but her cousins and possibly all grandparents will be there, so it will be very LOUD. Her father's family does not know how to speak at a regular volume, they are always at 🔊🔊🔊*FULL VOLUME*🔊🔊🔊, and it is so quiet when they leave, the remaining few only need to whisper, and we can be heard clearly in an adjoining room 😮 :shock:

I hope everyone has a very relaxing, rejuvenating sleep; when it is bed time.

Purly .... I really hope that you are finally healing, and nearing the optimum level of good health, for you xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you are having fun with your boys! Enjoy your weekend.


Me, too, Susan.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That sounds like a great day in the making, enjoy the day! xxx


Thank you. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I made one of them once but I didn't like it, but I would suppose one would need to actually like pumpkin, to like pumpkin pie


That would probably help!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Or check the spelling before you finalise the order☺


They write it as you spell it out :roll: so no chance for correction plus I didn't figure it out till I was home I was positive I was right!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I


binkbrice said:


> They write it as you spell it out :roll: so no chance for correction plus I didn't figure it out till I was home I was positive I was right!


The trouble is that there are so many different ways that names are spelt now, that it becomes really haze rous, when it comes to personalising gifts.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. It's pouring down with rain, I'm up so as r can get to work. Getting him out of bed is hard work,he must t are after me. I'll catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very stormy Surrey. All thd leaves have blown off thd trees, it isyvery wet and windy but the temperature is very mild.

Had fun yesterday sorting through the sewing stuff weve been given, found some beautiful buttons. Now I need to find somewhere to store everything. I'm hoping that the WI members will gradually take some of it.

The gks are coming to stay tonight while their parents go to a party. 

Hope you are gaving a good weekend. Luv and hugs to you all and lits of healing ones for Pearlie xxxxxx.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I made one of them once but I didn't like it, but I would suppose one would need to actually like pumpkin, to like pumpkin pie


The first time I ever had pumpkin was at Brisbane Transport Centre in 1992, where the bus had stopped on the way to Cairns. We were able to freshen up in free showers and then had the most wonderful roast dinner, including roast pumpkin, all crispy at the edges and delicious! Ah, happy memories!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When I checked the temperature this morning, it read 0°, I was a bit bemused for awhile, because I was feeling quite cool, but it turns out that my tablet had decided that I was somewhere in the northern hemisphere. I have now convinced this wayward tablet, that I am in the southern hemisphere, and it is now recording 20°, which is a much more acceptable temperature 😊


How strange!! We are getting 18'C again today which is suspiciously mild for November!!

No sun - no moon! 
No morn - no noon - 
No dawn - no dusk - no proper time of day. 
No warmth, no cheerfulness, no healthful ease, 
No comfortable feel in any member - 
No shade, no shine, no butterflies, no bees, 
No fruits, no flowers, no leaves, no birds! - 
November! 
Thomas Hood


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What on earth is a congestion charge? I have never heard of any charge like that.
> 
> Have a great time.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_congestion_charge


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I put the birthweight of the gks on their quilts, along with the other birth details, and the last one that I finished, I got the weight if the baby wrong. No one noticed, for a week or two. I offered to correct it, but DD said that it was ok 😑


On the quilt I took out to Charlotte, the one I originally made for my mum, I got my nephew's middle name wrong, Darren instead of Darryl so before I went to NZ, I had to unpick part of it and re do it by hand! :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I am going to sign off now, and get ready for the day. Miss C is turning 7 today, so we are going to see her after lunch. There isn't a party as such, but her cousins and possibly all grandparents will be there, so it will be very LOUD. Her father's family does not know how to speak at a regular volume, they are always at 🔊🔊🔊*FULL VOLUME*🔊🔊🔊, and it is so quiet when they leave, the remaining few only need to whisper, and we can be heard clearly in an adjoining room 😮 :shock:
> 
> I hope everyone has a very relaxing, rejuvenating sleep; when it is bed time.
> 
> Purly .... I really hope that you are finally healing, and nearing the optimum level of good health, for you xxxxx


Have fun at the birthday party, a very happy birthday to Miss C and take your earplugs!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from London, where it is also wet and windy but not too cold. Won't be doing much today, just pottering and having a bit of a tidy up! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all and healing hugs sent out to our dear Purly and anyone else who might be feeling under the weather!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How strange!! We are getting 18'C again today which is suspiciously mild for November!!
> 
> No sun - no moon!
> No morn - no noon -
> ...


What a lovely, though rather negative poem. Thank goodness that what ever the season we have our kp rays of sunshine. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a lovely, though rather negative poem. Thank goodness that what ever the season we have our kp rays of sunshine. Xxx


Absa-bloomin'-lutely! He must have been having a particularly difficult day!!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> What on earth is a congestion charge? I have never heard of any charge like that.
> 
> Have a great time.


We have to pay when you enter part is London, even us Londoners. It's supposed to help commuter congestion & therefore help the pollution, but it's still terrible. I think the charge is £10 when you enter the zone. It starts quite near me, luckily I don't drive in that part of town.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Ive just back from 2 hours in a church garden with 13 very noisy children. It was so windy & raining all the time, but warm. I loved it. My friend does Forest school at schools & ran the morning along the same theme. My GS O came home with mud all over his face & coat which had also torn. The last thing my DD said to me as we went was that how she loved his coat & hoped it would last this winter...whoops!
Just off to delver O & his mum, not forgetting the baby to a birthday party. Then we shall have a drive somewhere. We have to move our car from our road when the local football team are playing, Charlton Athletic, every 2 weeks, it's such a pain!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Ive just back from 2 hours in a church garden with 13 very noisy children. It was so windy & raining all the time, but warm. I loved it. My friend does Forest school at schools & ran the morning along the same theme. My GS O came home with mud all over his face & coat which had also torn. The last thing my DD said to me as we went was that how she loved his coat & hoped it would last this winter...whoops!
> Just off to delver O & his mum, not forgetting the baby to a birthday party. Then we shall have a drive somewhere. We have to move our car from our road when the local football team are playing, Charlton Athletic, every 2 weeks, it's such a pain!


Up the Addicks!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How strange!! We are getting 18'C again today which is suspiciously mild for November!!
> 
> No sun - no moon!
> No morn - no noon -
> ...


We're mild here, too, but wet and supposed to be a bit windy and wild again today. We'll see. Love that poem, Londy, and totally appropriate! 

Had a fun day with my young friend and her children were such a treat to watch and spend time with. All very well behaved which makes it such a pleasure. They have their moments but never for long.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're mild here, too, but wet and supposed to be a bit windy and wild again today. We'll see. Love that poem, Londy, and totally appropriate!
> 
> Had a fun day with my young friend and her children were such a treat to watch and spend time with. All very well behaved which makes it such a pleasure. They have their moments but never for long.


You just can't beat well behaved children! Actually, I don't think you are allowed to!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

It stopped raining so I walked up to the shops for a wander round, bought two novels and some pillowcases (as I have had a re-think about my knitting bags....!) in a charity shop and decided I fancied a coffee. McD's was nearest but they don't do de-caf, I couldn't believe it! Googled it when I got home and it's true, apparently, their coffee machines can only deal with one type of bean??!!! o I had hot chocolate instead of walking out, silly me!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It stopped raining so I walked up to the shops for a wander round, bought two novels and some pillowcases (as I have had a re-think about my knitting bags....!) in a charity shop and decided I fancied a coffee. McD's was nearest but they don't do de-caf, I couldn't believe it! Googled it when I got home and it's true, apparently, their coffee machines can only deal with one type of bean??!!! o I had hot chocolate instead of walking out, silly me!!


I'm sending you a couple of blurred photos to prove we were all out sitting eating hot dogs and drinking hot chocolate on bonfire night.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending you a couple of blurred photos to prove we were all out sitting eating hot dogs and drinking hot chocolate on bonfire night.


Great pictures, and just to prove how warm it is your GS is in a T-shirt :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending you a couple of blurred photos to prove we were all out sitting eating hot dogs and drinking hot chocolate on bonfire night.


Yay, I see ya! you are very brave, I stay home in the warm!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great pictures, and just to prove how warm it is your GS is in a T-shirt :thumbup:


They don't feel the cold, do they?!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, I see ya! you are very brave, I stay home in the warm!! xxx


I would too but it seems to be a jones's ritual. that is me at the back with the boys.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You just can't beat well behaved children! Actually, I don't think you are allowed to!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending you a couple of blurred photos to prove we were all out sitting eating hot dogs and drinking hot chocolate on bonfire night.


Great photos!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> What a lovely, though rather negative poem. Thank goodness that what ever the season we have our kp rays of sunshine. Xxx


 :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Up the Addicks!!!


They won today, first time for about 11 games! DH was very pleased when he heard the result.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Fireworks going off all around us. Feeling very nostalgic for when my girls were little. As we had the biggest garden all our fiends would come for fireworks, sausages & the chilli, I won't mention the punch, that was very popular. I said to DH we need to have all the boys round next year, but one of my SILs is a bit of a misery & doesn't like his boys up too late. Perhaps next year they can come & stay, then he won't know!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Fireworks going off all around us. Feeling very nostalgic for when my girls were little. As we had the biggest garden all our fiends would come for fireworks, sausages & the chilli, I won't mention the punch, that was very popular. I said to DH we need to have all the boys round next year, but one of my SILs is a bit of a misery & doesn't like his boys up too late. Perhaps next year they can come & stay, then he won't know!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely photos Susan. Gks made their own food tonight. LM made the pizza base and everyone did their own topping. Gs2 did a stuffed crust. Now having icse cream and watching Strictly Come Dancing. X


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh really?!! It was probably a weed!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I started 6 tomato plants in buckets indoors so they never hot high...9 inches or so. Made 3 tomatoes egg size. Since we put them in the front flower strip I was afraid to eat the to,atos, not sure if flowers messed the dirt...can you tell I've an orange thumb? Even birds at animals left two on the plant. I took one in but couldn't relax to eat it. Next year I will do better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wish I had met her but she died in the December and I was born the following August. Apparently, my granddad adored her and died a few weeks after her but that didn't stop him giving getting drunk and giving her more babies, even when she had only just given birth.


Sad... when I was little my neighbor was told not to have more children but same as your gram..she left young ones who were in the orphanage but brought out as they reached age about 10. Aunt and uncle raised them. When aunt died the adult children put inthe obituary " lovingly raised.." followed by all their names. I think she had 9 which for our neighborhood was very much.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I
> 
> The trouble is that there are so many different ways that names are spelt now, that it becomes really haze rous, when it comes to personalising gifts.


Especially if it's me doing it.....can't seem to get anything right these days :thumbdown:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How strange!! We are getting 18'C again today which is suspiciously mild for November!!
> 
> No sun - no moon!
> No morn - no noon -
> ...


That's nice and I am feeling the no cheerfulness.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_congestion_charge


Wow that is a lot they are going to charge a toll on the new bridge when it opens next year I think.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Your body may be trying to tell you something? If it needs you to sleep, I would give in and try not to worry about it! xxx


Yes, good suggestion. .I have tried to just go with the flow. I have 8 more days to take this medicine. My stomach is soar and I am resting a lot. I put a chat on my visit to the fabric and yarn stores but as I previewed to correct mistakes it disappeared. I've begun Scandinavian mittens for a grab bag at Christmas. Using sparkly yarn which isn't too Scandinavian. It's a snowflake pattern in size three needles. I added to the wrist count since I think vintage patterns were for more petite people.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Over here too! There were reports in Wales yesterday of 22'C!!!


It's all changed now, dull, wet but still very mild for November.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How strange!! We are getting 18'C again today which is suspiciously mild for November!!
> 
> No sun - no moon!
> No morn - no noon -
> ...


I haven't heard that before, but that poem should have been read here, over the last week, because that is what it was like here for about a week


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_congestion_charge


Wow, there are a lot of charges that I have heard of being paid in UK, is there still a TV tax, and a bedroom tax (I think that is what it was called)?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have fun at the birthday party, a very happy birthday to Miss C and take your earplugs!! xxx


Thanks, I did take them, but I also spent a lot of time with the twins, they are getting so cheeky now! Little Miss B has taken her first five steps, straight into her daddy's arms, he was so happy to have seen that - I think he missed the first step of the older children. 😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You just can't beat well behaved children! Actually, I don't think you are allowed to!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


No, beating them is definitely frowned upon, and could lead to some nasty punishment 😮😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending you a couple of blurred photos to prove we were all out sitting eating hot dogs and drinking hot chocolate on bonfire night.


And a good time was had by all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I would too but it seems to be a jones's ritual. that is me at the back with the boys.


You are easily recognised, I found you straight away 😊


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I see we have moved again.Its very stormy here so I'm not intending doing much. Maybe knit. I will catch up now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Fireworks going off all around us. Feeling very nostalgic for when my girls were little. As we had the biggest garden all our fiends would come for fireworks, sausages & the chilli, I won't mention the punch, that was very popular. I said to DH we need to have all the boys round next year, but one of my SILs is a bit of a misery & doesn't like his boys up too late. Perhaps next year they can come & stay, then he won't know!


I really miss that now. We can't get fireworks here now, unless we get a licence for it, but I don't even know where to get one of those now? The only fireworks that are allowed now, are done by specially trained people, but we don't even have Guy Fawkes night now. My parents would have the bonfire and fireworks, in our spare paddock, one year; and my Uncle and aunt would have it at there place the next year, because our two families were the only ones to have the space to have a large bonfire, and the large number of people in our family and friends group.

I know there was lots of food, and soft drinks, brought by each family. We also had a Guy, that was made by the children of the family hosting the bonfire, so me & my siblings one year; and my cousins the following year. The Guy was on top of the bonfire, and burnt with the on fire, then we had the fireworks. It was a wonderful night. Now we have nothing like that, because there were too many children being injured by fireworks, that they had bought from shops, and set them off in tin cans, bottles and anything else they could find; and in the process losing fingers, eyes. There were all sorts of nasty accidents, and so the fireworks were restricted.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's all changed now, dull, wet but still very mild for November.


Good morning Barn dweller, its nice to have your company, Do join us at any time. We dont have anyone on from Wales.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning Barn dweller, its nice to have your company, Do join us at any time. We dont have anyone on from Wales.


Hi, been here for a while now, actually there are quite a lot of us from Wales on the forum lurking around. :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, been here for a while now, actually there are quite a lot of us from Wales on the forum lurking around. :lol:


Hi Barn dweller, nice to meet you. I am in Australia, and just about to go to bed.

So it is hello, and goodnight from me. I hope everyone has a great day. Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow, there are a lot of charges that I have heard of being paid in UK, is there still a TV tax, and a bedroom tax (I think that is what it was called)?


We still have the tv tax (called a tv licences). You get a free licence if someone living in the dwelling is over 70 or 75,not sure which! No bedroom tax, but if you receive financial support to pay rent you get a reduction on unused bedrooms.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have just ha a hot bath and back into some clean pj's. It is so horrible outside. I think we just might have a tin of soup with bread buns for our lunch.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's all changed now, dull, wet but still very mild for November.


Hello BarnDweller and welcome! Love your avatar but truly do not want to see that here, keep it for the Christmas cards! I hope your winter is not too unkind to you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I really miss that now. We can't get fireworks here now, unless we get a licence for it, but I don't even know where to get one of those now? The only fireworks that are allowed now, are done by specially trained people, but we don't even have Guy Fawkes night now. My parents would have the bonfire and fireworks, in our spare paddock, one year; and my Uncle and aunt would have it at there place the next year, because our two families were the only ones to have the space to have a large bonfire, and the large number of people in our family and friends group.
> 
> I know there was lots of food, and soft drinks, brought by each family. We also had a Guy, that was made by the children of the family hosting the bonfire, so me & my siblings one year; and my cousins the following year. The Guy was on top of the bonfire, and burnt with the on fire, then we had the fireworks. It was a wonderful night. Now we have nothing like that, because there were too many children being injured by fireworks, that they had bought from shops, and set them off in tin cans, bottles and anything else they could find; and in the process losing fingers, eyes. There were all sorts of nasty accidents, and so the fireworks were restricted.


I'm afraid I completely agree with fireworks not being sold to the public. People don't mean to be stupid but they sometimes are and I think they should be only for licenced, properly organised displays. However, your description of your November evenings reminded me very much of mine, jacket potatoes cooked in the embers, lentil soup, gingerbread and hot chocolate, all in our little back garden, all organised by my mum and dad!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hello BarnDweller and welcome! Love your avatar but truly do not want to see that here, keep it for the Christmas cards! I hope your winter is not too unkind to you!


Although it looks quite a lot of snow, it was no more than a foot deep in places and even though we are over 2 miles down a country lane have not been snowed in since we moved here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This is for Chriss DH and Little O....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Although it looks quite a lot of snow, it was no more than a foot deep in places and even though we are over 2 miles down a country lane have not been snowed in since we moved here.


Only a foot, that is a lot for an area that only gets 1 or 2 inches at a time :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bit late getting here today. GS2 and LM stayed up late last night playing Cluedo. So we were late getting up snd LM announced she was doing Sunday lunch. She did really well and even picked the parsley and thyme from the garden for the stuffing. 

They've all gone home now so it's all quiet here. Had a lovely day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have just ha a hot bath and back into some clean pj's. It is so horrible outside. I think we just might have a tin of soup with bread buns for our lunch.


Sounds nice and cosy x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone! Hope you all are having a wonderful Sunday I am taking it easy today as we worked hard getting this cleaned up yesterday!

Londy I just loved the email with the kids they were awesome and it brought tears to my eyes, the other one there is no way I would jump from outer space!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bit late getting here today. GS2 and LM stayed up late last night playing Cluedo. So we were late getting up snd LM announced she was doing Sunday lunch. She did really well and even picked the parsley and thyme from the garden for the stuffing.
> 
> They've all gone home now so it's all quiet here. Had a lovely day.


Aw bless her heart my DD does not like to cook as much as I have tried she is not interested.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly I hope you are healing and doing better!

Gentle love and hugs to you!
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello Barn Dweller and welcome from Surrey. We look forward to getting to know you. I have spent many holidays in central Wales love it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is for Chriss DH and Little O....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello Barn Dweller and welcome from Surrey. We look forward to getting to know you. I have spent many holidays in central Wales love it.


Not sure why everyone is welcoming me, not that I mind it's nice to be welcomed, but I have been here for two years now so am not a newcomer. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure why everyone is welcoming me, not that I mind it's nice to be welcomed, but I have been here for two years now so am not a newcomer. :lol:


We are welcoming you to Connections. Some of us have been kp members since the start and have met up and become very close friends but we love it when someone new finds us. We look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is for Chriss DH and Little O....


Great photo and looks like they're having fun!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo and looks like they're having fun!


Hi Pam, yes they were and so was Mr .P. luv n hugs to you and Ric 💜xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, yes they were and so was Mr .P. luv n hugs to you and Ric 💜xx


Anlm sending you and Mr P love and hugs back from both of us.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LM2 was one today, here's a photo of her with her French grandad.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> This is for Chriss DH and Little O....


Thank you I shall show them tomorrow when little O comes up to play with Grandad. Looks as though you were having a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 was one today, here's a photo of her with her French grandad.


That year has sped by so fast. She is certainly a cutie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 was one today, here's a photo of her with her French grandad.


Great photo of a beautiful little girl! Happy Birthday, LM2! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's all changed now, dull, wet but still very mild for November.


And I have my beautiful sunny, warm weather back again; until the next thunder & lightening storm.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We still have the tv tax (called a tv licences). You get a free licence if someone living in the dwelling is over 70 or 75,not sure which! No bedroom tax, but if you receive financial support to pay rent you get a reduction on unused bedrooms.


I think my parents had to have at licencé, but that was only for a couple of years, now we don't have any type of licence for tvs or radios. The reduction in support funds doesn't happen here, if there are unused bedrooms.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm afraid I completely agree with fireworks not being sold to the public. People don't mean to be stupid but they sometimes are and I think they should be only for licenced, properly organised displays. However, your description of your November evenings reminded me very much of mine, jacket potatoes cooked in the embers, lentil soup, gingerbread and hot chocolate, all in our little back garden, all organised by my mum and dad!


I also agree with the licenced, fully trained Pyrotechnic Professionals, these people know how to set up amazing displays also. The other reason that GFN was cancelled, was because it coincides with our fireban, and there is usually an abundance of dry undergrowth around the place.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 was one today, here's a photo of her with her French grandad.


That is a wonderful photo, there must be something very interesting, out in the distance.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from windy Surrey. The sun tried to come out but there's too much cloud.

Busy day today, creative chaos this morning, then we will go for a swim and then l am on school pick up duty.

Hope everyone has a good week and healing hugs to Pearlie.

love you all lots xxxx&#128156;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its very windy out there. I cant beleieve it whhen the alarm goes off. 10am and I could sleep for asnother 12 hrs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is for Chriss DH and Little O....


Its great fun with lego. Im afraid we dont play with it for now. Lovely children. x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 was one today, here's a photo of her with her French grandad.


She is beautiful.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 was one today, here's a photo of her with her French grandad.


Gorgeous little girl!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I also agree with the licenced, fully trained Pyrotechnic Professionals, these people know how to set up amazing displays also. The other reason that GFN was cancelled, was because it coincides with our fireban, and there is usually an abundance of dry undergrowth around the place.


Hmmm, that wouldn't be a good idea at all then, would it?!!! :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon from London! Grey skies and very windy here again today but it's dry and very mild for November, not wearing a coat to go out!! I have been to Zumba this morning, which was even funnier than usual! Our poor instructor is waiting for a knee operation and has to instruct us sitting down on a chair, waving her arms about rather than dancing with us, so everyone is going backwards instead of forwards, left instead of right, you get the picture!! I am having my haircut this afternoon and must try and fit some sewing in some time today! Have a good one, everybody, lotsa love to you all and as ever, healing hugs to all that need them especially our dear Purly xxxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon all. I had a first today, I went to a breast feeding group with my DD & F. She so wants to feed him & was not successful with O so she got recommended to go to this group, mum had to go hand her hand!! They were such a great group of mums with beautiful babies. I sat in the corner doing some knitting, it was a very pleasant way to pass the morning. The nurse running it asked me if I fancied volunteering there, it would certainly make a change from my other job with all the old people! I haven't committed myself! There were 8 different nationalities & it was so interesting listening to how babies are cared for around the world, what they did have in common was so much love from their mummies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. I had a first today, I went to a breast feeding group with my DD & F. She so wants to feed him & was not successful with O so she got recommended to go to this group, mum had to go hand her hand!! They were such a great group of mums with beautiful babies. I sat in the corner doing some knitting, it was a very pleasant way to pass the morning. The nurse running it asked me if I fancied volunteering there, it would certainly make a change from my other job with all the old people! I haven't committed myself! There were 8 different nationalities & it was so interesting listening to how babies are cared for around the world, what they did have in common was so much love from their mummies.


I'm glad that there is so much support for the nursing and want to be nursing Moms. We have La Leche League here who were strong advocates of ONLY breast feeding when I was having our babies. I was a stay at home Mom, but still needed a break now and then and have DH feed them. I didn't want to go through the hassle of pumping so used formula for those occasions and our babies did just fine. I stopped at 9 months when the pediatrician said regular whole milk was fine rather than go as long as La Leche wanted. I think coventional wisdom is much different now with both DD and DDIL nursing (and pumping) until the children were about a year. Drs. were much more cautious about timing of offering other milk and solid foods.

So many young women are made to feel inferior or even failures if nursing doesn't work out---I say pffftt to that!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you, Purlie. Hope you are getting some much needed rest and some sunshine in FL.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM2 was one today, here's a photo of her with her French grandad.


Wow she is a doll!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from London! Grey skies and very windy here again today but it's dry and very mild for November, not wearing a coat to go out!! I have been to Zumba this morning, which was even funnier than usual! Our poor instructor is waiting for a knee operation and has to instruct us sitting down on a chair, waving her arms about rather than dancing with us, so everyone is going backwards instead of forwards, left instead of right, you get the picture!! I am having my haircut this afternoon and must try and fit some sewing in some time today! Have a good one, everybody, lotsa love to you all and as ever, healing hugs to all that need them especially our dear Purly xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a lot of fun one of my cousins teaches Zumba, I should check it out.

It is chilly here today you need a coat right now it is in the low 40's.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of you, Purlie. Hope you are getting some much needed rest and some sunshine in FL.


Me, too, Purly! Really miss you and hope you're getting better every day!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun one of my cousins teaches Zumba, I should check it out.
> 
> It is chilly here today you need a coat right now it is in the low 40's.


It's raining here this morning.  Hopefully will clear up in a couple hours or so.  Here are a couple of scarves and a shawlette I finally finished and got blocked. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining here this morning.  Hopefully will clear up in a couple hours or so.  Here are a couple of scarves and a shawlette I finally finished and got blocked. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


All are very pretty!

I was working on my Great niece's dress last night and was binding off and ran out of yarn so I had to take out the bind off and the last row that I did and then bind off bummer I never listen to that little voice inside my head that says hay maybe you should just bind off or do this instead..... :roll: I will never learn apparently!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> All are very pretty!
> 
> I was working on my Great niece's dress last night and was binding off and ran out of yarn so I had to take out the bind off and the last row that I did and then bind off bummer I never listen to that little voice inside my head that says hay maybe you should just bind off or do this instead..... :roll: I will never learn apparently!


Thank you! I often don't listen to that little voice either.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. I had a first today, I went to a breast feeding group with my DD & F. She so wants to feed him & was not successful with O so she got recommended to go to this group, mum had to go hand her hand!! They were such a great group of mums with beautiful babies. I sat in the corner doing some knitting, it was a very pleasant way to pass the morning. The nurse running it asked me if I fancied volunteering there, it would certainly make a change from my other job with all the old people! I haven't committed myself! There were 8 different nationalities & it was so interesting listening to how babies are cared for around the world, what they did have in common was so much love from their mummies.


Sounds like a lovely way to spend an afternoon, bet it was noisy though! Hope DD found it helpful?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> All are very pretty!
> 
> I was working on my Great niece's dress last night and was binding off and ran out of yarn so I had to take out the bind off and the last row that I did and then bind off bummer I never listen to that little voice inside my head that says hay maybe you should just bind off or do this instead..... :roll: I will never learn apparently!


/💜You obviously weren't knitting fast enough :wink:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad that there is so much support for the nursing and want to be nursing Moms. We have La Leche League here who were strong advocates of ONLY breast feeding when I was having our babies. I was a stay at home Mom, but still needed a break now and then and have DH feed them. I didn't want to go through the hassle of pumping so used formula for those occasions and our babies did just fine. I stopped at 9 months when the pediatrician said regular whole milk was fine rather than go as long as La Leche wanted. I think coventional wisdom is much different now with both DD and DDIL nursing (and pumping) until the children were about a year. Drs. were much more cautious about timing of offering other milk and solid foods.
> 
> So many young women are made to feel inferior or even failures if nursing doesn't work out---I say pffftt to that!!


I agree with you, I had a terrible job trying to feed my DD and was given no practical help and made to feel a failure. I had some post natal depression and I'm sure it was a lot to do with that awful time. I didn't even try when DS was born. We were told to start on solids at 3-4 months but recently, they seem to have changed it up to 8-9 months. That's fine if milk alone will satisfy them up to that age but I say that mum knows best when to start weaning!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a lovely way to spend an afternoon, bet it was noisy though! Hope DD found it helpful?


What she said xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining here this morning.  Hopefully will clear up in a couple hours or so.  Here are a couple of scarves and a shawlette I finally finished and got blocked. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


Beautiful shawls Pam, your work is always gorgeous 💜xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun one of my cousins teaches Zumba, I should check it out.
> 
> It is chilly here today you need a coat right now it is in the low 40's.


I do Zumba Gold which is for 'mature' ladies but it is a lot of fun, go and watch one day and see what you think!
I just came back from the hairdresser (just a trim, nothing fancy!) to find that DH had unthinkingly bolted the back gate from the inside, locking me out! He was upstairs watching a TV programme with the door shut, didn't hear the phone, the front door bell nor me banging away on the front window. Jill was out so I sat in the car for 20 minutes until he picked up the scathing message I had left on the answering machine. I was not a happy bunny! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining here this morning.  Hopefully will clear up in a couple hours or so.  Here are a couple of scarves and a shawlette I finally finished and got blocked. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


Very very pretty dear, I do admire your skill and patience with lace, Imust give it another try - one day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> All are very pretty!
> 
> I was working on my Great niece's dress last night and was binding off and ran out of yarn so I had to take out the bind off and the last row that I did and then bind off bummer I never listen to that little voice inside my head that says hay maybe you should just bind off or do this instead..... :roll: I will never learn apparently!


It's all sent to try us but you did it!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> /💜You obviously weren't knitting fast enough :wink:


That is what I kept thinking....knit faster, knit faster.......for some reason it didn't work :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do Zumba Gold which is for 'mature' ladies but it is a lot of fun, go and watch one day and see what you think!
> I just came back from the hairdresser (just a trim, nothing fancy!) to find that DH had unthinkingly bolted the back gate from the inside, locking me out! He was upstairs watching a TV programme with the door shut, didn't hear the phone, the front door bell nor me banging away on the front window. Jill was out so I sat in the car for 20 minutes until he picked up the scathing message I had left on the answering machine. I was not a happy bunny! :evil: :evil: :evil:


Oh Lord you would have still been out there if it was my DH he never checks the messages!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's all sent to try us but you did it!!!


 :roll: well not yet still working on it there are about 300 stitches on the needles to tink back so I quit and worked on a hat for a bit!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I will warn you up front that I am just a ray of sunshine......not

Michael's grandparents filed a motion to have our case continued so they can get an attorney(as there's was released from the case) well I had our attorney file a motion to object because they have had plenty of time to find a new attorney, just about a month, plus they don't really want to raise Michael she said so herself that he would be better off with me and George and in the next sentence told me we would not be happy because they filled for this continuation.

Plus I think they are trying to make a deal with Mike out of court which I don't know how that went but he is finally concerned that the kids have not seen each other but I don't think that means he is going to bring the baby home and Ava does not want to go to his house soooo don't know how they will work it out.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad that there is so much support for the nursing and want to be nursing Moms. We have La Leche League here who were strong advocates of ONLY breast feeding when I was having our babies. I was a stay at home Mom, but still needed a break now and then and have DH feed them. I didn't want to go through the hassle of pumping so used formula for those occasions and our babies did just fine. I stopped at 9 months when the pediatrician said regular whole milk was fine rather than go as long as La Leche wanted. I think coventional wisdom is much different now with both DD and DDIL nursing (and pumping) until the children were about a year. Drs. were much more cautious about timing of offering other milk and solid foods.
> 
> So many young women are made to feel inferior or even failures if nursing doesn't work out---I say pffftt to that!!


I so agree. My DD not being able to feed her first baby made her so sad & felt a failure. Although the same happened to me with my babies, she was not happy. This time it looks OK.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining here this morning.  Hopefully will clear up in a couple hours or so.  Here are a couple of scarves and a shawlette I finally finished and got blocked. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


They are beautiful,, love them all!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Well I will warn you up front that I am just a ray of sunshine......not
> 
> Michael's grandparents filed a motion to have our case continued so they can get an attorney(as there's was released from the case) well I had our attorney file a motion to object because they have had plenty of time to find a new attorney, just about a month, plus they don't really want to raise Michael she said so herself that he would be better off with me and George and in the next sentence told me we would not be happy because they filled for this continuation.
> 
> Plus I think they are trying to make a deal with Mike out of court which I don't know how that went but he is finally concerned that the kids have not seen each other but I don't think that means he is going to bring the baby home and Ava does not want to go to his house soooo don't know how they will work it out.


I am so sorry you are still having all these problems, I hope that it will all be sorted & you get the outcome you want. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful shawls Pam, your work is always gorgeous 💜xx


Thank you, Purple and Londy! I do so enjoy lace knitting. 😊 xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do Zumba Gold which is for 'mature' ladies but it is a lot of fun, go and watch one day and see what you think!
> I just came back from the hairdresser (just a trim, nothing fancy!) to find that DH had unthinkingly bolted the back gate from the inside, locking me out! He was upstairs watching a TV programme with the door shut, didn't hear the phone, the front door bell nor me banging away on the front window. Jill was out so I sat in the car for 20 minutes until he picked up the scathing message I had left on the answering machine. I was not a happy bunny! :evil: :evil: :evil:


I wouldn't have been a happy bunny either! 🐰🐰🐇


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Lord you would have still been out there if it was my DH he never checks the messages!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I will warn you up front that I am just a ray of sunshine......not
> 
> Michael's grandparents filed a motion to have our case continued so they can get an attorney(as there's was released from the case) well I had our attorney file a motion to object because they have had plenty of time to find a new attorney, just about a month, plus they don't really want to raise Michael she said so herself that he would be better off with me and George and in the next sentence told me we would not be happy because they filled for this continuation.
> 
> Plus I think they are trying to make a deal with Mike out of court which I don't know how that went but he is finally concerned that the kids have not seen each other but I don't think that means he is going to bring the baby home and Ava does not want to go to his house soooo don't know how they will work it out.


Oh, golly, Lisa, will this never end?!!!! My heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They are beautiful,, love them all!


Thank you. Finished another last night that needs blocking. That's where I tend to procrastinate.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, golly, Lisa, will this never end?!!!! My heart goes out to all of you.


I don't know he only wanted a one sided solution for him to get it in writing that he gets Ava every other weekend and he wouldn't try to go through court to make her live with him no offer to let Michael come home or anybody to see him.

I really hope that they do not jump on that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Lord you would have still been out there if it was my DH he never checks the messages!


Lol!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I will warn you up front that I am just a ray of sunshine......not
> 
> Michael's grandparents filed a motion to have our case continued so they can get an attorney(as there's was released from the case) well I had our attorney file a motion to object because they have had plenty of time to find a new attorney, just about a month, plus they don't really want to raise Michael she said so herself that he would be better off with me and George and in the next sentence told me we would not be happy because they filled for this continuation.
> 
> Plus I think they are trying to make a deal with Mike out of court which I don't know how that went but he is finally concerned that the kids have not seen each other but I don't think that means he is going to bring the baby home and Ava does not want to go to his house soooo don't know how they will work it out.


Still believing it will all work out the right way in the end love, have faith!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I so agree. My DD not being able to feed her first baby made her so sad & felt a failure. Although the same happened to me with my babies, she was not happy. This time it looks OK.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening my friends. I went to s and b this afternoon and it was very noisy. We had a visitor!!! a man whop was very nice because he sold haberdashery and YARN....I bought 5 balls of baby 4ply and buttons. He was selling his novelty buttons at only 10p each. Well..I had to fet some of them. Ive got 2 items which just really need the necks done on them and stitiching up. 

DH and DS are at the classic carshow all day Saturday, so I'm hoping to get them finished then.Next week we are all going from s and b to our Christmas lunch. We always go in november because its BOGOF...buy one get one free.

Has anyone heard from purley?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. I had a first today, I went to a breast feeding group with my DD & F. She so wants to feed him & was not successful with O so she got recommended to go to this group, mum had to go hand her hand!! They were such a great group of mums with beautiful babies. I sat in the corner doing some knitting, it was a very pleasant way to pass the morning. The nurse running it asked me if I fancied volunteering there, it would certainly make a change from my other job with all the old people! I haven't committed myself! There were 8 different nationalities & it was so interesting listening to how babies are cared for around the world, what they did have in common was so much love from their mummies.


Theres food for thought there Chrissy.....Maybe you could do with as change?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining here this morning.  Hopefully will clear up in a couple hours or so.  Here are a couple of scarves and a shawlette I finally finished and got blocked. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


oooo pam they are beautiful, I cant manage to do that now, if at all ever. My mind doesnt cope with difficult knitting now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends. I went to s and b this afternoon and it was very noisy. We had a visitor!!! a man whop was very nice because he sold haberdashery and YARN....I bought 5 balls of baby 4ply and buttons. He was selling his novelty buttons at only 10p each. Well..I had to fet some of them. Ive got 2 items which just really need the necks done on them and stitiching up.
> 
> DH and DS are at the classic carshow all day Saturday, so I'm hoping to get them finished then.Next week we are all going from s and b to our Christmas lunch. We always go in november because its BOGOF...buy one get one free.
> 
> Has anyone heard from purley?


Sounds like a good time was had and I love a BOGOF!! I don't think we've heard from Purly recently but wishing her back on here again very soon, we miss you love!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do Zumba Gold which is for 'mature' ladies but it is a lot of fun, go and watch one day and see what you think!
> I just came back from the hairdresser (just a trim, nothing fancy!) to find that DH had unthinkingly bolted the back gate from the inside, locking me out! He was upstairs watching a TV programme with the door shut, didn't hear the phone, the front door bell nor me banging away on the front window. Jill was out so I sat in the car for 20 minutes until he picked up the scathing message I had left on the answering machine. I was not a happy bunny! :evil: :evil: :evil:


Sounds like my DH before the hearing aides. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sounds like my DH before the hearing aides. :thumbup:


If I could get him to have hearing aids, I would be a very happy bunny indeed, it would change my life! However, I would bet my half of the house that it ain't going to happen!! :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I so agree. My DD not being able to feed her first baby made her so sad & felt a failure. Although the same happened to me with my babies, she was not happy. This time it looks OK.


I struggled on for 3 days in hospital trying to breast feed. He was a hungry baby at 9,3. and it was difficult. There wasnt any help from the nurses ao I gave in and went on the bottle where he took double milk. I felt so guilty, it stuck with me forever. The feeling of him trying was a wonderful thing, and I missed out so much not continuing. DIL has breast fed my 2 GS's and had no bother at all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Finished another last night that needs blocking. That's where I tend to procrastinate.


Made my first shawl last year, I still have to block it, no excuse just scared to do it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> If I could get him to have hearing aids, I would be a very happy bunny indeed, it would change my life! However, I would bet my half of the house that it ain't going to happen!! :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If I could get him to have hearing aids, I would be a very happy bunny indeed, it would change my life! However, I would bet my half of the house that it ain't going to happen!! :lol: :roll: :lol:


There was no one more suprised than me. It DID take a few years though. Since then I sometimes think I might need them, but I'm not...He can suffer... :XD:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hello Barn Dweller and welcome from Surrey. We look forward to getting to know you. I have spent many holidays in central Wales love it.


There's not much to know about me. Feel free to ask and I will try and fill you in on my exciting (not) life.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's not much to know about me. Feel free to ask and I will try and fill you in on my exciting (not) life.


Then you should fit in very well.......We do get some laughs and we all help one another. Like the brownies without a brown owl...We have a few friends in USA and Canada and Oz, One of the girls isnt very well at all at the moment and has been in hospital in USA. We are very concerned over her at the moment. I saw her twice last year when I was over in /florida. Shes lovely. We sometimes have a few days away, or the ladies down south meet up for a fun day. I think secretly they only go for the wine. but thats a different story. What Im trying to say is...if you're a bit nutty like we are then you'll do just fine.......Feel free to ask US any questions.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's not much to know about me. Feel free to ask and I will try and fill you in on my exciting (not) life.


Tell us about your home, you live in a really lovely part of theUK 💜


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining here this morning.  Hopefully will clear up in a couple hours or so.  Here are a couple of scarves and a shawlette I finally finished and got blocked. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


Really beautiful work Pam. Are there beads on the scarf and is it the advent scarf?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Finished another last night that needs blocking. That's where I tend to procrastinate.


I enjoy blocking, it means it's nearly finished and can't wait to see it finished blocking.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's raining here this morning.  Hopefully will clear up in a couple hours or so.  Here are a couple of scarves and a shawlette I finally finished and got blocked. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


They are all beautiful. I haven't finished anything for a while


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> All are very pretty!
> 
> I was working on my Great niece's dress last night and was binding off and ran out of yarn so I had to take out the bind off and the last row that I did and then bind off bummer I never listen to that little voice inside my head that says hay maybe you should just bind off or do this instead..... :roll: I will never learn apparently!


Nah, you still have plenty of time to get on top of those lessons that you keep trying to teach yourself.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree with you, I had a terrible job trying to feed my DD and was given no practical help and made to feel a failure. I had some post natal depression and I'm sure it was a lot to do with that awful time. I didn't even try when DS was born. We were told to start on solids at 3-4 months but recently, they seem to have changed it up to 8-9 months. That's fine if milk alone will satisfy them up to that age but I say that mum knows best when to start weaning!


For the new mum's here (Pt Augusta), the midwives are great. There is no pushing the mums to Breast feed, but there is a lot of support for the mums, regardless if they Breast, or bottle, feed the baby. The only negative aspect I found, concerning Breast feeding, was the way the mums were taught to get the babies to latch on. To me it looked very awkward, when I was helping DD4, once she was home with Mis M. I showed her how I fed her, and her sisters; but she persevered for a while with the teachings of the midwives, and just kept getting more frustrated, and Miss M was getting very upset. Then she tried my way, and began experiencing a much happier time, with breastfeeding. Now she is a very experienced Breast feeder, and so are her babies. With the babies beginning to eat solids, that was totally baby driven, as soon as they began trying to get her food, solids were introduced (in V ery small amounts to begin with), and now they sit in their high chairs, and eat whatever DD thinks is suitable for them; and she still listens to her big sister, and her mum.

When DD4 was born, there was a young mum who was having a very hard time feeding her baby, and on this particular day, was behind her curtain crying, as was her baby boy. I put DD4 back in her crib, and went to see if I could help her. She could not get the method of feeding that the Midwives were teaching at that time, so I asked if she would like me to try and help, and she accepted my offer. All I did was ask if she had played with dolls when she was a child, and then asked her to hold her baby the way she held the doll (once I knew that she had held her doll as if iT was a real baby) and then showed her how I got my babies to begin feeding. She was quite amazed by how easily he began feeding. I didn't see her again, until the children were in high school; and she remembered me, but she had to remind me who she was, and she thanked me for helping her. She was on the verge of going to formula feeding, before I offered my assistance, and she was so happy that she had been able to BFfor much longer than she thought would have been possible.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Tell us about your home, you live in a really lovely part of theUK 💜


Well our home is the picture in my avatar. It is a converted barn parts of which go back about 500 years. 3 beds, two sitting rooms kitchen and dining room. Our lounge has a mezzanine level which I have commandeered for my craft room. It sits on about 2 acres of land, mostly to lawn with a small bit of woodland, a few streams running through the grounds and a few wild patches. We are right in the centre of Wales, just over 2 miles down a country lane up a valley with about a dozen families. We have one neighbour across the lane the rest are scattered down the valley. We have forest behind us and fields in front of us.

Yes we are truly mad, must be to have bought this place at our age, but then I never have been very sane. Anyway enough of my place, off to bed now. Thanks for your interest. :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do Zumba Gold which is for 'mature' ladies but it is a lot of fun, go and watch one day and see what you think!
> I just came back from the hairdresser (just a trim, nothing fancy!) to find that DH had unthinkingly bolted the back gate from the inside, locking me out! He was upstairs watching a TV programme with the door shut, didn't hear the phone, the front door bell nor me banging away on the front window. Jill was out so I sat in the car for 20 minutes until he picked up the scathing message I had left on the answering machine. I was not a happy bunny! :evil: :evil: :evil:


Was he even a little remorseful?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am so sorry you are still having all these problems, I hope that it will all be sorted & you get the outcome you want. Xxx


As do I xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> oooo pam they are beautiful, I cant manage to do that now, if at all ever. My mind doesnt cope with difficult knitting now.


Thank you, Susan! You do such beautiful work with all the sweaters you make. I haven't tackled too many of those and am in awe of all you have done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Made my first shawl last year, I still have to block it, no excuse just scared to do it.


I was that way with my first one, too, and when I finally did it, it was such a relief and really not all that difficult!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Really beautiful work Pam. Are there beads on the scarf and is it the advent scarf?


Thank you, Rebecca. Yes, there are beads on both scarves and the shawlette.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I enjoy blocking, it means it's nearly finished and can't wait to see it finished blocking.


It does and I'm trying to get better about doing it right away.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are all beautiful. I haven't finished anything for a while


Thank you, Judi.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our home is the picture in my avatar. It is a converted barn parts of which go back about 500 years. 3 beds, two sitting rooms kitchen and dining room. Our lounge has a mezzanine level which I have commandeered for my craft room. It sits on about 2 acres of land, mostly to lawn with a small bit of woodland, a few streams running through the grounds and a few wild patches. We are right in the centre of Wales, just over 2 miles down a country lane up a valley with about a dozen families. We have one neighbour across the lane the rest are scattered down the valley. We have forest behind us and fields in front of us.
> 
> Yes we are truly mad, must be to have bought this place at our age, but then I never have been very sane. Anyway enough of my place, off to bed now. Thanks for your interest. :lol:


It sounds lovely, good for you having your own craft area, l use one of our spare bedrooms for my crafts. Do you do any other crafts? 
Night night, sleep well💜


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If I could get him to have hearing aids, I would be a very happy bunny indeed, it would change my life! However, I would bet my half of the house that it ain't going to happen!! :lol: :roll: :lol:


Don't do it, you will end up homeless 😮😕


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our home is the picture in my avatar. It is a converted barn parts of which go back about 500 years. 3 beds, two sitting rooms kitchen and dining room. Our lounge has a mezzanine level which I have commandeered for my craft room. It sits on about 2 acres of land, mostly to lawn with a small bit of woodland, a few streams running through the grounds and a few wild patches. We are right in the centre of Wales, just over 2 miles down a country lane up a valley with about a dozen families. We have one neighbour across the lane the rest are scattered down the valley. We have forest behind us and fields in front of us.
> 
> Yes we are truly mad, must be to have bought this place at our age, but then I never have been very sane. Anyway enough of my place, off to bed now. Thanks for your interest. :lol:


It's sounds absolutely lovely there!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> For the new mum's here (Pt Augusta), the midwives are great. There is no pushing the mums to Breast feed, but there is a lot of support for the mums, regardless if they Breast, or bottle, feed the baby. The only negative aspect I found, concerning Breast feeding, was the way the mums were taught to get the babies to latch on. To me it looked very awkward, when I was helping DD4, once she was home with Mis M. I showed her how I fed her, and her sisters; but she persevered for a while with the teachings of the midwives, and just kept getting more frustrated, and Miss M was getting very upset. Then she tried my way, and began experiencing a much happier time, with breastfeeding. Now she is a very experienced Breast feeder, and so are her babies. With the babies beginning to eat solids, that was totally baby driven, as soon as they began trying to get her food, solids were introduced (in V ery small amounts to begin with), and now they sit in their high chairs, and eat whatever DD thinks is suitable for them; and she still listens to her big sister, and her mum.
> 
> When DD4 was born, there was a young mum who was having a very hard time feeding her baby, and on this particular day, was behind her curtain crying, as was her baby boy. I put DD4 back in her crib, and went to see if I could help her. She could not get the method of feeding that the Midwives were teaching at that time, so I asked if she would like me to try and help, and she accepted my offer. All I did was ask if she had played with dolls when she was a child, and then asked her to hold her baby the way she held the doll (once I knew that she had held her doll as if iT was a real baby) and then showed her how I got my babies to begin feeding. She was quite amazed by how easily he began feeding. I didn't see her again, until the children were in high school; and she remembered me, but she had to remind me who she was, and she thanked me for helping her. She was on the verge of going to formula feeding, before I offered my assistance, and she was so happy that she had been able to BFfor much longer than she thought would have been possible.


I could tell from your posts that you are kind snd generous with your help. That was such and important time for the woman you helped. And you were there for her. Reading your post perked me up tonight. I'm feeling there is no one to protect me from what the future may hold. I had a bad afternoon with a person saying some mean spirited things. I am foolish to be so hurt but I am. And later it was like nothing had been said so I don't want to make it ongoing. But I'm upset. On the other hand I had sent a Halloween card to an old friend and he phoned to thank me and we had a nice chat. A couple of us will meet closer to,Christmas for lunch. Good morning turned to miserable evening. I'm so behind here trying to catch up. I've begun the Scandinavian mitten pattern but it's tricky since its my first time. Beginning part I floated about an inch and a half before I realized I should have caught it midway. I think I will snip it and work the two ends in somewhere. I added four stitches to make the mittens bigger but it also means I have to account for them in the pattern. Not sure if the snowflakes will fly. My friend said "remember no two snowflakes are alike" which gave me a laugh. Being a vintage pattern I'm thinking they may be petite. Was going to use them for a grab bag but if they are small I may put holly and candy canes and use them as a decoration..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I could tell from your posts that you are kind snd generous with your help. That was such and important time for the woman you helped. And you were there for her. Reading your post perked me up tonight. I'm feeling there is no one to protect me from what the future may hold. I had a bad afternoon with a person saying some mean spirited things. I am foolish to be so hurt but I am. And later it was like nothing had been said so I don't want to make it ongoing. But I'm upset. On the other hand I had sent a Halloween card to an old friend and he phoned to thank me and we had a nice chat. A couple of us will meet closer to,Christmas for lunch. Good morning turned to miserable evening. I'm so behind here trying to catch up. I've begun the Scandinavian mitten pattern but it's tricky since its my first time. Beginning part I floated about an inch and a half before I realized I should have caught it midway. I think I will snip it and work the two ends in somewhere. I added four stitches to make the mittens bigger but it also means I have to account for them in the pattern. Not sure if the snowflakes will fly. My friend said "remember no two snowflakes are alike" which gave me a laugh. Being a vintage pattern I'm thinking they may be petite. Was going to use them for a grab bag but if they are small I may put holly and candy canes and use them as a decoration..


Sorry you had a bad day...don't let one person spoil your outlook on life. We're all here for you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's not much to know about me. Feel free to ask and I will try and fill you in on my exciting (not) life.


Hi Barn-Dweller, Welcome. This group is the nicest most talented group I've ever met..tho I've not met them in person I feel like I have. Your home sounds lovely. I'm in the USA but these ladies are from many places and it seems the world is just one big happy knitting group. What type of projects do you enjoy most? I'm catching up so began at the most recent but I'm going back to see the lovely scarf and who made it since I was looking for your post snd didn't stop. Have a good evening. I'm glad you found us.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry you had a bad day...don't let one person spoil your outlook on life. We're all here for you.


I was just miserable and didnt want to put my glumness on anyone but I knew I'd feel better if I came to you here. Thank you for being there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry you had a bad day...don't let one person spoil your outlook on life. We're all here for you.


Me, too, Polly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was just miserable and didnt want to put my glumness on anyone but I knew I'd feel better if I came to you here. Thank you for being there.


Always!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a fund raising coffee morning today and then l going to tidy my craft room AGAIN!

While l was waiting for the gks to come out of school a little hoy stormed past me with a face like thunder. His mum followed saying he could be a lamb, a cow or a donkey. I don't like those animals he said. I'm going to be a tiger he shouted. So l guess this year the school nativity play will have a tiger in the manger. 

Hope everyone has a good day.&#128156;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry you had a bad day...don't let one person spoil your outlook on life. We're all here for you.


Hugs from me Polly💜


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, its windy but sunny here. Today is over 60's, where I shall win my fortune. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It sounds lovely, good for you having your own craft area, l use one of our spare bedrooms for my crafts. Do you do any other crafts?
> Night night, sleep well💜


No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, its windy but sunny here. Today is over 60's, where I shall win my fortune. I'm going to catch up.


Good luck.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


Cutting wood is very hard work and will definitely keep you fit. Love your loft..can I come play there?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry you had a bad day...don't let one person spoil your outlook on life. We're all here for you.


Well said Rookie. Thats how we all feel. We love you Jolly.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


Morning Barn dweller and Rookie. It looks lovely where you are Barn dweller, My craft room is a "Wardrobe"....Its full of wool. I. Too used to do a lot of cross stitch but my eyes gave up. I knit, when I'm in the mood.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I struggled on for 3 days in hospital trying to breast feed. He was a hungry baby at 9,3. and it was difficult. There wasnt any help from the nurses ao I gave in and went on the bottle where he took double milk. I felt so guilty, it stuck with me forever. The feeling of him trying was a wonderful thing, and I missed out so much not continuing. DIL has breast fed my 2 GS's and had no bother at all.


Seems like there were a few of us back then! Times have changed though. Going back about 10 years, when my gks were born, it was quite different. DGS didn't want to know so DD hired an electric breast pump from NCT and would get up in the middle of the night to pump. She could freeze the milk so anyone could feed him but he was still getting the best. DGD on the other hand latched on and didn't hardly come off until she was 8 months old!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Made my first shawl last year, I still have to block it, no excuse just scared to do it.


Maybe I can help you with that some time, maybe when you've finished your quilt?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> There was no one more suprised than me. It DID take a few years though. Since then I sometimes think I might need them, but I'm not...He can suffer... :XD:


Well, he has had this problem for about 25 years and it's getting worse! When he has a cold, I have to write notes to him and I feel like leaving home! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Then you should fit in very well.......We do get some laughs and we all help one another. Like the brownies without a brown owl...We have a few friends in USA and Canada and Oz, One of the girls isnt very well at all at the moment and has been in hospital in USA. We are very concerned over her at the moment. I saw her twice last year when I was over in /florida. Shes lovely. We sometimes have a few days away, or the ladies down south meet up for a fun day. I think secretly they only go for the wine. but thats a different story. What Im trying to say is...if you're a bit nutty like we are then you'll do just fine.......Feel free to ask US any questions.


Susan,you summed us up perfectly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> For the new mum's here (Pt Augusta), the midwives are great. There is no pushing the mums to Breast feed, but there is a lot of support for the mums, regardless if they Breast, or bottle, feed the baby. The only negative aspect I found, concerning Breast feeding, was the way the mums were taught to get the babies to latch on. To me it looked very awkward, when I was helping DD4, once she was home with Mis M. I showed her how I fed her, and her sisters; but she persevered for a while with the teachings of the midwives, and just kept getting more frustrated, and Miss M was getting very upset. Then she tried my way, and began experiencing a much happier time, with breastfeeding. Now she is a very experienced Breast feeder, and so are her babies. With the babies beginning to eat solids, that was totally baby driven, as soon as they began trying to get her food, solids were introduced (in V ery small amounts to begin with), and now they sit in their high chairs, and eat whatever DD thinks is suitable for them; and she still listens to her big sister, and her mum.
> 
> When DD4 was born, there was a young mum who was having a very hard time feeding her baby, and on this particular day, was behind her curtain crying, as was her baby boy. I put DD4 back in her crib, and went to see if I could help her. She could not get the method of feeding that the Midwives were teaching at that time, so I asked if she would like me to try and help, and she accepted my offer. All I did was ask if she had played with dolls when she was a child, and then asked her to hold her baby the way she held the doll (once I knew that she had held her doll as if iT was a real baby) and then showed her how I got my babies to begin feeding. She was quite amazed by how easily he began feeding. I didn't see her again, until the children were in high school; and she remembered me, but she had to remind me who she was, and she thanked me for helping her. She was on the verge of going to formula feeding, before I offered my assistance, and she was so happy that she had been able to BFfor much longer than she thought would have been possible.


Where was someone like you when I needed help?! I had both my kids at home so there wasn't anyone to help and I was too proud to ask my mum


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our home is the picture in my avatar. It is a converted barn parts of which go back about 500 years. 3 beds, two sitting rooms kitchen and dining room. Our lounge has a mezzanine level which I have commandeered for my craft room. It sits on about 2 acres of land, mostly to lawn with a small bit of woodland, a few streams running through the grounds and a few wild patches. We are right in the centre of Wales, just over 2 miles down a country lane up a valley with about a dozen families. We have one neighbour across the lane the rest are scattered down the valley. We have forest behind us and fields in front of us.
> 
> Yes we are truly mad, must be to have bought this place at our age, but then I never have been very sane. Anyway enough of my place, off to bed now. Thanks for your interest. :lol:


Ooh, that sounds really lovely, I'm not sure I would like it so much in the winter though, you are very brave! How far to your nearest town - and yarn shop?!!
I live in suburban London, a 25 minute train ride to the centre, in a little end of terrace house with 3 bedrooms, although one is DH's 'study'! We have an open plan lounge and a kitchen dinner at the back. This picture is my little back garden and the window you see is my craft room, the back half of our converted garage. I call it my sanity room!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cutting wood is very hard work and will definitely keep you fit. Love your loft..can I come play there?


You're welcome any time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Was he even a little remorseful?


A tiny bit but I think he was more scared than anything!!!  :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I could tell from your posts that you are kind snd generous with your help. That was such and important time for the woman you helped. And you were there for her. Reading your post perked me up tonight. I'm feeling there is no one to protect me from what the future may hold. I had a bad afternoon with a person saying some mean spirited things. I am foolish to be so hurt but I am. And later it was like nothing had been said so I don't want to make it ongoing. But I'm upset. On the other hand I had sent a Halloween card to an old friend and he phoned to thank me and we had a nice chat. A couple of us will meet closer to,Christmas for lunch. Good morning turned to miserable evening. I'm so behind here trying to catch up. I've begun the Scandinavian mitten pattern but it's tricky since its my first time. Beginning part I floated about an inch and a half before I realized I should have caught it midway. I think I will snip it and work the two ends in somewhere. I added four stitches to make the mittens bigger but it also means I have to account for them in the pattern. Not sure if the snowflakes will fly. My friend said "remember no two snowflakes are alike" which gave me a laugh. Being a vintage pattern I'm thinking they may be petite. Was going to use them for a grab bag but if they are small I may put holly and candy canes and use them as a decoration..


Like the sound of your mittens dear, keep going! Big hugs coming through the ether to you, I hate to think of you being so anxious. If it helps, try and remember that what ever anybody else does or says, we will always be here for you! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a fund raising coffee morning today and then l going to tidy my craft room AGAIN!
> 
> While l was waiting for the gks to come out of school a little hoy stormed past me with a face like thunder. His mum followed saying he could be a lamb, a cow or a donkey. I don't like those animals he said. I'm going to be a tiger he shouted. So l guess this year the school nativity play will have a tiger in the manger.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.💜


Hahahaha, good story!! Enjoy the coffee morning, don't forget to have some cake too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


Wow, that looks wonderful!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds really lovely, I'm not sure I would like it so much in the winter though, you are very brave! How far to your nearest town - and yarn shop?!!
> I live in suburban London, a 25 minute train ride to the centre, in a little end of terrace house with 3 bedrooms, although one is DH's 'study'! We have an open plan lounge and a kitchen dinner at the back. This picture is my little back garden and the window you see is my craft room, the back half of our converted garage. I call it my sanity room!!


We've been here over 4 years and not been snowed in yet. Nearest small village with some basic shops is 8 miles away. Nearest yarn shop about 40 mins. away so get most of my yarn from Deramores.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're welcome any time.


Careful what you say, we'll hire a bus and descend on you en masse!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Careful what you say, we'll hire a bus and descend on you en masse!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey that might be fun, a knitting weekend, just bring sleeping bags (plenty of floor space) easily prepared food and do nothing but knit. Might have to send Hubby away for the weekend. :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've been here over 4 years and not been snowed in yet. Nearest small village with some basic shops is 8 miles away. Nearest yarn shop about 40 mins. away so get most of my yarn from Deramores.


I have a friend in Pennsylvania who lives in a similar area, nearest petrol station/small shop is 13 miles away, nearest supermarket about 40 miles away and 77 miles to Philadelphia! We lived in Cornwall for 9 years and even though we lived in a town, I missed the big shops and bustle of London. You can take the girl out of the city............!! You see why I am 'London Girl' now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that might be fun, a knitting weekend, just bring sleeping bags (plenty of floor space) easily prepared food and do nothing but knit. Might have to send Hubby away for the weekend. :lol:


It _does_ sound like fun and I can promise you that we are all house trained and none of us are axe murderers, although I hear _you_ have an axe!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm going now, I have sewing to do!! :roll: Catch you all later, have a good one! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from a lovrly coffe morning and yes l forced myself to have a piece of lemkn drizzle cake. Also won a box of chocolates in the raffle. Managed to recruit 4 more ladies for the singing group.

Barn dweller love the inside of your barn, it reminds me of the house we used to have in France.

well, l can't put it off any longer.......craft room here l come. &#128156;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Careful what you say, we'll hire a bus and descend on you en masse!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll drive the bus😊💜


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll drive the bus😊💜


Oo-er! I will be collecting the fares, in that case!! Off to the dentist for my root canal - finally - very shortly, I don't wanna go!!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er! I will be collecting the fares, in that case!! Off to the dentist for my root canal - finally - very shortly, I don't wanna go!!! xxx


I'll be there in spirit holding your hand. Other than feeling like there are 6 hands in your mouth at one time, it wasn't all that bad when I had mine done; so much easier and less pain than the extraction. Now that I've completed the post procedure appointment with that guy, I plan to tell my dentist about my experience and that I don't want to go back to him for anything else and hope that he doesn't send any of his other non-suspecting patients over there.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It _does_ sound like fun and I can promise you that we are all house trained and none of us are axe murderers, although I hear _you_ have an axe!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


No I don't have an axe, just a manual hydraulic log splitter. We're fairly civilised out here in the sticks. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


That's a lot of log splitting! Like the looks of your craft area.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds really lovely, I'm not sure I would like it so much in the winter though, you are very brave! How far to your nearest town - and yarn shop?!!
> I live in suburban London, a 25 minute train ride to the centre, in a little end of terrace house with 3 bedrooms, although one is DH's 'study'! We have an open plan lounge and a kitchen dinner at the back. This picture is my little back garden and the window you see is my craft room, the back half of our converted garage. I call it my sanity room!!


That's a great photo of your back garden, Londy!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our home is the picture in my avatar. It is a converted barn parts of which go back about 500 years. 3 beds, two sitting rooms kitchen and dining room. Our lounge has a mezzanine level which I have commandeered for my craft room. It sits on about 2 acres of land, mostly to lawn with a small bit of woodland, a few streams running through the grounds and a few wild patches. We are right in the centre of Wales, just over 2 miles down a country lane up a valley with about a dozen families. We have one neighbour across the lane the rest are scattered down the valley. We have forest behind us and fields in front of us.
> 
> Yes we are truly mad, must be to have bought this place at our age, but then I never have been very sane. Anyway enough of my place, off to bed now. Thanks for your interest. :lol:


It is very lovely! I think that is so interesting how people make homes from things that you really wouldn't expect to be a home! We used to have 2 acres and I really miss it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to over 60's and I won.....a pkt of choc chip cookies and $12......Good eh? The staff isnt coming to do for me this week. Ive got a bit more knitting done, so I'll have 2 items finished this weekend I hope. Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds really lovely, I'm not sure I would like it so much in the winter though, you are very brave! How far to your nearest town - and yarn shop?!!
> I live in suburban London, a 25 minute train ride to the centre, in a little end of terrace house with 3 bedrooms, although one is DH's 'study'! We have an open plan lounge and a kitchen dinner at the back. This picture is my little back garden and the window you see is my craft room, the back half of our converted garage. I call it my sanity room!!


londy it looks lovely and its all down to you....Well done girl


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that might be fun, a knitting weekend, just bring sleeping bags (plenty of floor space) easily prepared food and do nothing but knit. Might have to send Hubby away for the weekend. :lol:


I'd better come too Barn dweller. because I'm the only sane one amongst us.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll drive the bus😊💜


God help us


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be there in spirit holding your hand. Other than feeling like there are 6 hands in your mouth at one time, it wasn't all that bad when I had mine done; so much easier and less pain than the extraction. Now that I've completed the post procedure appointment with that guy, I plan to tell my dentist about my experience and that I don't want to go back to him for anything else and hope that he doesn't send any of his other non-suspecting patients over there.


Hi Jeanette, just got home after an hour in the chair and two more appointments to go! I was having the right side deep cleaned today too and she got carried away and started on the un-numbed left side too! Fortunately the nurse assisting was very quick off the mark and stopped her before I had time to squawk!! She was very apologetic!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No I don't have an axe, just a manual hydraulic log splitter. We're fairly civilised out here in the sticks. :lol: :lol:


Everyone is safe then cos we don't know how to work one of those!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great photo of your back garden, Londy!  xxxooo


Ah, do you remember it from your very brief visit?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's and I won.....a pkt of choc chip cookies and $12......Good eh? The staff isnt coming to do for me this week. Ive got a bit more knitting done, so I'll have 2 items finished this weekend I hope. Hope you've all had a good day.


Good haul, put it in your York purse!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to watch the chase and news. speak to you all later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> londy it looks lovely and its all down to you....Well done girl


Thanks dear, I do love going down there, it's lovely and warm and I put my music on and make/mend/alter stuff!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd better come too Barn dweller. because I'm the only sane one amongst us.


God help us!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's and I won.....a pkt of choc chip cookies and $12......Good eh? The staff isnt coming to do for me this week. Ive got a bit more knitting done, so I'll have 2 items finished this weekend I hope. Hope you've all had a good day.


Well done on your winning. Id bring the chocolates to Harrogate, but Mr P is likely to eat them before then😊💜x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's and I won.....a pkt of choc chip cookies and $12......Good eh? The staff isnt coming to do for me this week. Ive got a bit more knitting done, so I'll have 2 items finished this weekend I hope. Hope you've all had a good day.


Good winnings!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, do you remember it from your very brief visit?! xxx


I do!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd better come too Barn dweller. because I'm the only sane one amongst us.


Really!?😀


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> God help us!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll bring lots of wine xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


It looks wonderful, although I think I've seen some of your pictures before on the main forum.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll bring lots of wine xxxx


That's even better!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back. Ive gotten roped into school pickup for GS2 and haircut tomorrow night. He has a male barber who's a little bit ladylike. I try not to laugh, but he is funny. I ended up taking the boys when mam and dad were on the cruise. I think we may lunch out.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Jeanette, just got home after an hour in the chair and two more appointments to go! I was having the right side deep cleaned today too and she got carried away and started on the un-numbed left side too! Fortunately the nurse assisting was very quick off the mark and stopped her before I had time to squawk!! She was very apologetic!


What a terrible mistake to make. Those deep cleanings aren't very fun.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I'd better come too Barn dweller. because I'm the only sane one amongst us.


Not sure if you would fit in if you are sane. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> It looks wonderful, although I think I've seen some of your pictures before on the main forum.


Yes I have posted a few of the many I have.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure if you would fit in if you are sane. :lol: :lol:


I can assure you, she is most definitely not sane :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a terrible mistake to make. Those deep cleanings aren't very fun.


No, they aren't. I'm glad the assistant stopped her in time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure if you would fit in if you are sane. :lol: :lol:


Let's just say she *may* be the sanest of us. But, that isn't saying much!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I can assure you, she is most definitely not sane :roll:


Oh good we will get along fine then.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


Very nice craft are and I love the beams!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Seems like there were a few of us back then! Times have changed though. Going back about 10 years, when my gks were born, it was quite different. DGS didn't want to know so DD hired an electric breast pump from NCT and would get up in the middle of the night to pump. She could freeze the milk so anyone could feed him but he was still getting the best. DGD on the other hand latched on and didn't hardly come off until she was 8 months old!!!


That was a great idea, but probably exhausting for mom.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A tiny bit but I think he was more scared than anything!!!  :twisted:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No I don't have an axe, just a manual hydraulic log splitter. We're fairly civilised out here in the sticks. :lol: :lol:


No axe were's the fun in that!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a terrible mistake to make. Those deep cleanings aren't very fun.


They didn't numb me for mine and 2 of my teeth still hurt they are not doing it again I am putting my foot down and counting to 3!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had one of my furry friends die last week she was a pretty cat, and wouldn't you know a whole family claimed us DD was even able to catch one of the kittens and not one of us got even a scratch he is so sweet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok ten hours of Algebra today and I am beat going to go chill and then call it an early night DD has a Dr. appt. in the morning.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They didn't numb me for mine and 2 of my teeth still hurt they are not doing it again I am putting my foot down and counting to 3!!!!


My regular dentist uses some topical anesthetic to numb the gum before the shots and really gets a good numb that clears up pretty quickly too..no going all day with dribbling drinks. The deep cleanings are necessary for my lousy gums, so I will endure them if I can avoid further root canals and extractions. I really did neglect my teeth and gums too much while I was dealing with so many other things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok ten hours of Algebra today and I am beat going to go chill and then call it an early night DD has a Dr. appt. in the morning.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Now that sounds like torture and I happen to like algebra. I remember several hours of statistics that were equally painful.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now that sounds like torture and I happen to like algebra. I remember several hours of statistics that were equally painful.


It was horrible I don't like algebra much less get it so yeah it was torture and it was the teachers fault we still have that much more to do before the weekend I really hope they pass Eca's in a few weeks!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good norning girls. I thought the wind had calmed but it seems to be still as bad. On school pickup today.Have a greta day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a terrible mistake to make. Those deep cleanings aren't very fun.


Indeed and I really would like some proof that they are actually doing any good! I guess the only prof would be to stop and let my teeth fall out! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure if you would fit in if you are sane. :lol: :lol:


Touché!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That was a great idea, but probably exhausting for mom.


It didn't seem to worry her, she bought a poncho and DGD just lived under it most of the time!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They didn't numb me for mine and 2 of my teeth still hurt they are not doing it again I am putting my foot down and counting to 3!!!!


Oh wow, that must have been horrible, poor you! I think I had one some years back without being numb but I think my gums have become more sensitive since then. I did remember to ask for the pre-jab gel to desensitize a bit and it worked....somewhat!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had one of my furry friends die last week she was a pretty cat, and wouldn't you know a whole family claimed us DD was even able to catch one of the kittens and not one of us got even a scratch he is so sweet!


Sorry you lost one of your fur babies but glad there are more around to comfort you!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. WI AGM tonight and we are celebrating 100 yrs of the WI, everyone is dressing in a costume from that period and our singing group will be performing.

Hope you are all ok. Xx&#128156;


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Uh-oh, we're in trouble girls, DH just read in the paper that a warped sense of humour can be a sign of dementia! Reading further, it does say that relatives of sufferers found that their sense of humour had changed and quoted that where they used to find Yes Minister funny, their tastes now ran to something like Mr Bean!! What a load of rubbish!!
Anyway....I am out my my Zumba girlies today, lunch at the Savoy Grill then Gypsy at the Savoy theatre - oh, sorry, have I already told you that 3 times?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Got to go and make myself presentable, so have a good one everybody, love you lots and will report back later!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. WI AGM tonight and we are celebrating 100 yrs of the WI, everyone is dressing in a costume from that period and our singing group will be performing.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Xx💜


Enjoy dear!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry you lost one of your fur babies but glad there are more around to comfort you!! xx


From me too Lisa💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Enjoy dear!! xxxx


I will once the nerves srttle down!💜xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Uh-oh, we're in trouble girls, DH just read in the paper that a warped sense of humour can be a sign of dementia! Reading further, it does say that relatives of sufferers found that their sense of humour had changed and quoted that where they used to find Yes Minister funny, their tastes now ran to something like Mr Bean!! What a load of rubbish!!
> Anyway....I am out my my Zumba girlies today, lunch at the Savoy Grill then Gypsy at the Savoy theatre - oh, sorry, have I already told you that 3 times?!! :lolf: :lol: :lol: Got to go and make myself presentable, so have a good one everybody, love you lots and will report back later!! xxxxx


Have a wonderful time💜xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My friend put this on FB.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Remembering family, friends and all who gave their lives for us

11 am, 11 November, 2015, thank you &#128156;


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:



> Uh-oh, we're in trouble girls, DH just read in the paper that a warped sense of humour can be a sign of dementia! Reading further, it does say that relatives of sufferers found that their sense of humour had changed and quoted that where they used to find Yes Minister funny, their tastes now ran to something like Mr Bean!! What a load of rubbish!!
> Anyway....I am out my my Zumba girlies today, lunch at the Savoy Grill then Gypsy at the Savoy theatre - oh, sorry, have I already told you that 3 times?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Got to go and make myself presentable, so have a good one everybody, love you lots and will report back later!! xxxxx


Just read that as well, I'm way down the road. Have always had and evil, warped sense of humour. :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just read that as well, I'm way down the road. Have always had and evil, warped sense of humour. :thumbdown:


Good morning Barn Dweller, how are you today💜


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Barn Dweller, how are you today💜


I'm good, hope you are too. Having a quiet day, weather dull and damp and a bit cooler than yesterday, may light the log-burner lately. Might be a right goody-goody and write my Christmas cards this afternoon, did the address label yesterday, on the other hand might finish the scarf I'm doing and start some children's hats. Have a Christmas fair at the end of the month at the local village hall so will try and sell some stuff. If not most of what I have will be donated. Have a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. WI AGM tonight and we are celebrating 100 yrs of the WI, everyone is dressing in a costume from that period and our singing group will be performing.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Xx💜


That sounds like fun! Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Uh-oh, we're in trouble girls, DH just read in the paper that a warped sense of humour can be a sign of dementia! Reading further, it does say that relatives of sufferers found that their sense of humour had changed and quoted that where they used to find Yes Minister funny, their tastes now ran to something like Mr Bean!! What a load of rubbish!!
> Anyway....I am out my my Zumba girlies today, lunch at the Savoy Grill then Gypsy at the Savoy theatre - oh, sorry, have I already told you that 3 times?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Got to go and make myself presentable, so have a good one everybody, love you lots and will report back later!! xxxxx


Have a fabulous time!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> From me too Lisa💜


And me, too, Lisa. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend put this on FB.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry you had a bad day...don't let one person spoil your outlook on life. We're all here for you.


I agree!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I was just miserable and didnt want to put my glumness on anyone but I knew I'd feel better if I came to you here. Thank you for being there.


We're always there for you, it's a shame you can't pop round for a coffee!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


Love your craft area, but sure about all that wood chopping!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Maybe I can help you with that some time, maybe when you've finished your quilt?


Don't mention the Q word. I have 19 days to finish it, when it's his birthday.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It _does_ sound like fun and I can promise you that we are all house trained and none of us are axe murderers, although I hear _you_ have an axe!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


We may have to watch out for the axe! :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a wonderful time💜xxxxx


From me too, I'm off to take my tiny GS for a hearing test!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er! I will be collecting the fares, in that case!! Off to the dentist for my root canal - finally - very shortly, I don't wanna go!!! xxx


You'll have to wear a ticket collectors hat, can I come & ring the bell?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure if you would fit in if you are sane. :lol: :lol:


Our Grandma Susan would fit in anywhere.....I think


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. WI AGM tonight and we are celebrating 100 yrs of the WI, everyone is dressing in a costume from that period and our singing group will be performing.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Xx💜


Have fun, my miserable group aren't doing anything, my meeting is tonight.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend put this on FB.....


Love it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I could tell from your posts that you are kind snd generous with your help. That was such and important time for the woman you helped. And you were there for her. Reading your post perked me up tonight. I'm feeling there is no one to protect me from what the future may hold. I had a bad afternoon with a person saying some mean spirited things. I am foolish to be so hurt but I am. And later it was like nothing had been said so I don't want to make it ongoing. But I'm upset. On the other hand I had sent a Halloween card to an old friend and he phoned to thank me and we had a nice chat. A couple of us will meet closer to,Christmas for lunch. Good morning turned to miserable evening. I'm so behind here trying to catch up. I've begun the Scandinavian mitten pattern but it's tricky since its my first time. Beginning part I floated about an inch and a half before I realized I should have caught it midway. I think I will snip it and work the two ends in somewhere. I added four stitches to make the mittens bigger but it also means I have to account for them in the pattern. Not sure if the snowflakes will fly. My friend said "remember no two snowflakes are alike" which gave me a laugh. Being a vintage pattern I'm thinking they may be petite. Was going to use them for a grab bag but if they are small I may put holly and candy canes and use them as a decoration..


If you haven't snipped the threads already, why not catch the threads a couple of times, along the float, and anchor them into the the fabric of the government? That will make the floating threads smaller (and safer) without the frustration of having to work a number of ends back into the fabric. It would mean that you would finish the gloves more quickly, as well!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was just miserable and didnt want to put my glumness on anyone but I knew I'd feel better if I came to you here. Thank you for being there.


We all need cheering up at sometime Polly. All of us often have something humorous to share, and I think these activities are what helps whoever is feeling glum, at any one time. I know I feel good, whenever someone tells of a post that has made them feel less glum; so if this is what happens for you, then we are building a happier forum, one knitter at a time 😆😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a fund raising coffee morning today and then l going to tidy my craft room AGAIN!
> 
> While l was waiting for the gks to come out of school a little hoy stormed past me with a face like thunder. His mum followed saying he could be a lamb, a cow or a donkey. I don't like those animals he said. I'm going to be a tiger he shouted. So l guess this year the school nativity play will have a tiger in the manger.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.💜


Well ...... when one thinks about it, we are really only going by hearsay that the only animals present were a lamb, a cow and a donkey! We don't really know that the animals present, weren't a tiger, a zebra and a kangaroo! I say let the little boy be the tiger .......... 😀😂😃😆😅


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. Finished another last night that needs blocking. That's where I tend to procrastinate.


I've got four things waiting for blocking.I just need to clear a table for long enough and watch it like a hawk!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our home is the picture in my avatar. It is a converted barn parts of which go back about 500 years. 3 beds, two sitting rooms kitchen and dining room. Our lounge has a mezzanine level which I have commandeered for my craft room. It sits on about 2 acres of land, mostly to lawn with a small bit of woodland, a few streams running through the grounds and a few wild patches. We are right in the centre of Wales, just over 2 miles down a country lane up a valley with about a dozen families. We have one neighbour across the lane the rest are scattered down the valley. We have forest behind us and fields in front of us.
> 
> Yes we are truly mad, must be to have bought this place at our age, but then I never have been very sane. Anyway enough of my place, off to bed now. Thanks for your interest. :lol:


It sounds idyllic (though not in the snow!) but I think I might miss close neighbours as I have always had them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and windy Surrey. Off to a fund raising coffee morning today and then l going to tidy my craft room AGAIN!
> 
> While l was waiting for the gks to come out of school a little hoy stormed past me with a face like thunder. His mum followed saying he could be a lamb, a cow or a donkey. I don't like those animals he said. I'm going to be a tiger he shouted. So l guess this year the school nativity play will have a tiger in the manger.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.💜


Good for him. Every boy had the right to be a tiger; and every girl a Lioness. That is my old Corps insignia.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Like the sound of your mittens dear, keep going! Big hugs coming through the ether to you, I hate to think of you being so anxious. If it helps, try and remember that what ever anybody else does or says, we will always be here for you! xxxxxxxx


Jolly, just remember that you are special and precious, and that's why we are here with you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


For the cut trees ....... *WOW* ...... and for the Craft area _Oh my ........ that almost looks like my DREAM Craft area _

My craft area is a very crowded spare room, and it is full of items inherited from my parents (family history things, and info) and also some items from my MIL. All of those things had to be stored in my Craft room, otherwise DH wouldn't be able to keep his Harley safe from our dog. She doesn't like us going out, and leaving her home, and very early in her life, she was trying to find us, and caught the scent of DH, on the bike - and unfortunately she destroyed the seat of the bike, while she was trying to find him. I had warned him that this would happen, but he didn't believe me - the bike now lives in the garage, when he is not riding it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Careful what you say, we'll hire a bus and descend on you en masse!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was just thinking that. I love Wales.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that might be fun, a knitting weekend, just bring sleeping bags (plenty of floor space) easily prepared food and do nothing but knit. Might have to send Hubby away for the weekend. :lol:


Temptress!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a lovrly coffe morning and yes l forced myself to have a piece of lemkn drizzle cake. Also won a box of chocolates in the raffle. Managed to recruit 4 more ladies for the singing group.
> 
> Barn dweller love the inside of your barn, it reminds me of the house we used to have in France.
> 
> well, l can't put it off any longer.......craft room here l come. 💜


How did you manage to force down that horrid lemon drizzle cake (and where's mine?)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Seems like there were a few of us back then! Times have changed though. Going back about 10 years, when my gks were born, it was quite different. DGS didn't want to know so DD hired an electric breast pump from NCT and would get up in the middle of the night to pump. She could freeze the milk so anyone could feed him but he was still getting the best. DGD on the other hand latched on and didn't hardly come off until she was 8 months old!!!


Now that is one baby who knew what was good for her 😃


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's and I won.....a pkt of choc chip cookies and $12......Good eh? The staff isnt coming to do for me this week. Ive got a bit more knitting done, so I'll have 2 items finished this weekend I hope. Hope you've all had a good day.


Gosh girl; you are so prolific!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd better come too Barn dweller. because I'm the only sane one amongst us.


Don't listen to her Barn Dweller. Hey girls; we have to choose a nickname for Barn Dweller, that's too much of a handle. I'm called Saxy, Barn dweller.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Where was someone like you when I needed help?! I had both my kids at home so there wasn't anyone to help and I was too proud to ask my mum


Unfortunately what I described was more common, than not; but I was fortunate enough that my babies knew exactly what to do, because I had no idea when my first was born. I feel really sad, when I hear of the mums who want to BF, but have such a difficult time at the beginning, that they give up, and end up feeling so bad about not being able to BF.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had one of my furry friends die last week she was a pretty cat, and wouldn't you know a whole family claimed us DD was even able to catch one of the kittens and not one of us got even a scratch he is so sweet!


Funny how they know exactly here to go to get adopted!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds really lovely, I'm not sure I would like it so much in the winter though, you are very brave! How far to your nearest town - and yarn shop?!!
> I live in suburban London, a 25 minute train ride to the centre, in a little end of terrace house with 3 bedrooms, although one is DH's 'study'! We have an open plan lounge and a kitchen dinner at the back. This picture is my little back garden and the window you see is my craft room, the back half of our converted garage. I call it my sanity room!!


 Half a garage ....... Hhmmmm ........ if I could convert the back half of my garage to be my craft room, I would have a good sized room, and everything would fit beautifully into it. DH made the error of stating that we could convert a shipping container into a craft room, he doesn't think it would be too expensive; but when I suggested looking into it, he back peddled quite rapidly. So I think I will have to begin another account, and she how much I can accumulated - I might be able to save enough, before I need to sell the sewing machines, and cabinets 😕😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Like the sound of your mittens dear, keep going! Big hugs coming through the ether to you, I hate to think of you being so anxious. If it helps, try and remember that what ever anybody else does or says, we will always be here for you! xxxxxxxx


Hear, hear - we are only a comment away xxxxxz


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that might be fun, a knitting weekend, just bring sleeping bags (plenty of floor space) easily prepared food and do nothing but knit. Might have to send Hubby away for the weekend. :lol:


My DH could go with him, and they could keep each other out of trouble 😆😇


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er! I will be collecting the fares, in that case!! Off to the dentist for my root canal - finally - very shortly, I don't wanna go!!! xxx


Now don't be a sook, you KNOW your tooth will feel much better, once the work is finished. Everything will be fine (stroking the hair, to calm you down) 😊😊 xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't been on for a few days. Life can be happily hectic sometimes, but I keep thinking 'wait till I tell the gang', then don't get on for days and forget!

The diary read something like: Saturday two cemetery services in the morning then off to London in the car in the afternoon for the Festival of Remembrance in the evening. That was amazing, and brought back so many memories of 53 years ago when it was I stood under the falling poppy petals. I was in the gods, above the Queen and a little to her right. And although we had seats with two between us those two people were the only ones who didn't turn up, so we sat together. And DH behaved himself mostly.
Sunday was wearying, the service went on too long for my uncomfortable
black shoes.
The concert in the afternoon was also amazing; with a new suite by Paula Rossi. Between the music Vanessa Redgrave read some of the War poems from WWI. She made a lot of us tear up! She is 79 in January and getting a bit frail, but when she talks to you her face lights up and she is truly beautiful. She collared me because she is off on yet another campaign! She wants to write to the Royal British Legion about their selling the Star and Garter Home for Veterans. The last thing she said as she left was 'we must stay in touch Janet; send me that address.' What have I done?!
The evening service was quiet and we stilled. We also had a lovely cake made by one of my friends who helps at the church. 
Monday I slept mostly.
Tuesday I met up with my army mates, then sat with my neighbour for a while, before being dragged halfway round Sussex by DH.
Today was, of course, our Armistice Day parade. I have never seen so many schoolchildren in one place at once! Wonderful. And so many questions! 
Now I am resting with my knitting friends! Life is great!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be there in spirit holding your hand. Other than feeling like there are 6 hands in your mouth at one time, it wasn't all that bad when I had mine done; so much easier and less pain than the extraction. Now that I've completed the post procedure appointment with that guy, I plan to tell my dentist about my experience and that I don't want to go back to him for anything else and hope that he doesn't send any of his other non-suspecting patients over there.


You go, girl ........ advocate for all future patients!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

These new tablets really do seem to be working, and quickly.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's and I won.....a pkt of choc chip cookies and $12......Good eh? The staff isnt coming to do for me this week. Ive got a bit more knitting done, so I'll have 2 items finished this weekend I hope. Hope you've all had a good day.


Well done on your winnings, enjoy the chocolate chip bikkies xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Everyone is safe then cos we don't know how to work one of those!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now that is sooooo comforting to hear, sometimes we are too dangerous for our knitting needles 😀😁😂😃😄😅😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had one of my furry friends die last week she was a pretty cat, and wouldn't you know a whole family claimed us DD was even able to catch one of the kittens and not one of us got even a scratch he is so sweet!


I love cats, and dogs also. My personality, and the way I look at people, is more like that of a cats, than that of a dogs personality. I see cats as "Aloof and mainly unaffected by thé emotions of people (other than their people)" and dogs as eager to please, and aware of the emotions of people.

Lisa is that a pizza oven, in the bottom photo?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok ten hours of Algebra today and I am beat going to go chill and then call it an early night DD has a Dr. appt. in the morning.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


That is a humungous length of time to spend on one subject 😯😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Indeed and I really would like some proof that they are actually doing any good! I guess the only prof would be to stop and let my teeth fall out! :lol:


Now that doesn't sound like a very brilliant idea ....... especially as infected teeth, and gums, can lead to brain infections. So I would suggest continuing with any necessary treatment.

As I am sittng here typing these posts at 2:30am, I am listening to the calming sound of our evaporative airconditioner, a light patter of rain, on my corrugated, colourbond, iron roof, and the intermittent soft, pealing of thunder - all are sounds that I love, and they were quite soothing enough to go to sleep by, when I used to sleep very easily, but alas ...... those days (nights) are in the past, but I am hoping that they will return oe day, so that I can sleep as much as I need, and the sooner the better


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It didn't seem to worry her, she bought a poncho and DGD just lived under it most of the time!! :lol:


Most BF mums are not bothered by others liking at them, while they are feeding their Bub, I found that it was the non-feeders who got upset. When I was feeding my girls, as babies, nobody knew I the baby was feeding, until they came and asked to see the baby, then they would get embatrashed, and not come back when the babe had finished feeding. I never used a covering, because we got too hot, but I had mad some purpose designed tops, so that I didn't need to get half undressed to feed my babies.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry you lost one of your fur babies but glad there are more around to comfort you!! xx


Ditto from me also xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend put this on FB.....


Have seen it before, but I still love it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Uh-oh, we're in trouble girls, DH just read in the paper that a warped sense of humour can be a sign of dementia! Reading further, it does say that relatives of sufferers found that their sense of humour had changed and quoted that where they used to find Yes Minister funny, their tastes now ran to something like Mr Bean!! What a load of rubbish!!
> Anyway....I am out my my Zumba girlies today, lunch at the Savoy Grill then Gypsy at the Savoy theatre - oh, sorry, have I already told you that 3 times?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Got to go and make myself presentable, so have a good one everybody, love you lots and will report back later!! xxxxx


Oh O' .......... that means theat there will be a heck of a lot of Nurses, who will become sufferers of this condition; as nurses are world renown for their warped sense of humour. We need to have a warped sense of humour to deal with a lot of the situations and sights we see in our shift by shift existance, othewise there will be a huge amount of nurses suffering severe PTSD.

I think that the people who make these profound statements, and conduct the research into these conditions; are candidates for a MENTAL HEALTH holiday, for a very long time. They would also probably benefit from serving most of that time in secluded accommodation, so that they couldn't harass other inmates, with the outcomes of the survey


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just read that as well, I'm way down the road. Have always had and evil, warped sense of humour. :thumbdown:


So have I, but mine also involves a very dry, and subtle aspect as well. So apperently I will probably find myself in the locked section, of a Care Facility very soon. If I believe the findings of that particular study!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have fun, my miserable group aren't doing anything, my meeting is tonight.


Come and join mine💜x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How did you manage to force down that horrid lemon drizzle cake (and where's mine?)


She ate it for you knowing you thought it horrid :twisted: I've got a tin full as MM was on a baking spree,just in case you change your mind about it being horrid :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> She ate it for you knowing you thought it horrid :twisted: I've got a tin full as MM was on a baking spree,just in case you change your mind about it being horrid :thumbup:


Hello Rebecca, l didn't eat it Mr P did....sorry Saxy💜x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had a late lunch, early dinner and a glass of wine to calm my nerves for tonight. Also done some scales and made sure l know the words.&#128516;&#128156;x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got four things waiting for blocking.I just need to clear a table for long enough and watch it like a hawk!


I hope you get it done. Your tables sound like my table, there is always "STUFF" covering the table (s), leaving no place to do anything on them.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a late lunch, early dinner and a glass of wine to calm my nerves for tonight. Also done some scales and made sure l know the words.😄💜x


Knowing the words is always useful if you plan on singing... Have fun x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope you get it done. Your tables sound like my table, there is always "STUFF" covering the table (s), leaving no place to do anything on them.


I've found the floor in my craft room💜 :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> These new tablets really do seem to be working, and quickly.


Most of the medications that I have had over the years, worked very fast, and when I came off any of them, I didn't suffer any stretched out withdrawal symptoms. I usually only needed one or two days, for the drug to clear from my system, before I started the next trial, in an effort to attain the optimal drug mix. Which I now seem to have reached!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've found the floor in my craft room💜 :shock:


Now that would be really useful, the floor is necessary for things to stand on. I hope you find your table next, then you can work on one of your projects. 😉


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that doesn't sound like a very brilliant idea ....... especially as infected teeth, and gums, can lead to brain infections. So I would suggest continuing with any necessary treatment.
> 
> As I am sittng here typing these posts at 2:30am, I am listening to the calming sound of our evaporative airconditioner, a light patter of rain, on my corrugated, colourbond, iron roof, and the intermittent soft, pealing of thunder - all are sounds that I love, and they were quite soothing enough to go to sleep by, when I used to sleep very easily, but alas ...... those days (nights) are in the past, but I am hoping that they will return oe day, so that I can sleep as much as I need, and the sooner the better


Many years ago a good friend of mine had pleurisy year after year until they removed all her teeth. They were all rotten.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> She ate it for you knowing you thought it horrid :twisted: I've got a tin full as MM was on a baking spree,just in case you change your mind about it being horrid :thumbup:


I never say no to drizzle cake. I'm a glutton for punishment; well a glutton anyway!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a late lunch, early dinner and a glass of wine to calm my nerves for tonight. Also done some scales and made sure l know the words.😄💜x


It'll be great. You always are.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've found the floor in my craft room💜 :shock:


Wow! How?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I had a wonderful day today. I went to craft, and did absolutely nothing except chat with the other ladies.

When I woke this morning, I heard the patter of dog paws on our verandah, and saw a brown staff wandering along on the verandah and disappearing around the corner of our house. DH was doing the dishes, and the dog looked up at him - he looked like he was very thirsty, so DH took a bucket of water out for him. He was still on the shaded part of the verandah, when I got home from craft, so I called Animal Control, to find out if anyone had reported losing a dog, because I didn't want him to be in danger of being destroyed. 

Fortunately, a young woman had rung a but a dog with a matching description of him. He contacted here, and she came and picked him up, within a very short time. It turns out that her DH had put cars in their driveway the night before, and had forgotten to close the gate, so the little dog went for a wander, then couldn't find his way home. Luckily, he found our yard, cos while he was in our yard, DH gave him water and some food. When the young woman came to pick him up, he was so excited to see her, I bet that he was telling of his escapades of the previous 24 hours.

I told my DH, that if someone hadn't come to get him, I wasn't going to put him in prison, cos I didn't want such a sweet boy destroyed, thankfully it didn't come to that, and he is now home with his family.

Good night ladies, I hope your.day has been a good one. Now I am heading off to my bed. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got four things waiting for blocking.I just need to clear a table for long enough and watch it like a hawk!


I hear you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on for a few days. Life can be happily hectic sometimes, but I keep thinking 'wait till I tell the gang', then don't get on for days and forget!
> 
> The diary read something like: Saturday two cemetery services in the morning then off to London in the car in the afternoon for the Festival of Remembrance in the evening. That was amazing, and brought back so many memories of 53 years ago when it was I stood under the falling poppy petals. I was in the gods, above the Queen and a little to her right. And although we had seats with two between us those two people were the only ones who didn't turn up, so we sat together. And DH behaved himself mostly.
> Sunday was wearying, the service went on too long for my uncomfortable
> ...


Wow! You've been busy! No wonder you've been missing.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Well ...... when one thinks about it, we are really only going by hearsay that the only animals present were a lamb, a cow and a donkey! We don't really know that the animals present, weren't a tiger, a zebra and a kangaroo! I say let the little boy be the tiger .......... 😀😂😃😆😅


I love in the film Love Actually there was an octopus in the stable also I think a lobster!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Don't listen to her Barn Dweller. Hey girls; we have to choose a nickname for Barn Dweller, that's too much of a handle. I'm called Saxy, Barn dweller.


Barney? Or is that too masculine?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on for a few days. Life can be happily hectic sometimes, but I keep thinking 'wait till I tell the gang', then don't get on for days and forget!
> 
> The diary read something like: Saturday two cemetery services in the morning then off to London in the car in the afternoon for the Festival of Remembrance in the evening. That was amazing, and brought back so many memories of 53 years ago when it was I stood under the falling poppy petals. I was in the gods, above the Queen and a little to her right. And although we had seats with two between us those two people were the only ones who didn't turn up, so we sat together. And DH behaved himself mostly.
> Sunday was wearying, the service went on too long for my uncomfortable
> ...


You must be feeling tired by now! What a wonderful weekend you had. I did look for you when I watch TV on Saturday night, thought you might be in the royal box? Lol. 
Today was the first time I wasn't silent at 11. I was in a meeting with my DD concerning my GS. There were a couple of teachers & the head. She had made sure that the children were all in the hall came back & told us to listen for the bell. None of us heard the first one but we all heard the 2nd. We all sat in silence until the head got up & rushed out of her office to people who were talking in the hall. She came back very read-faced as she had told them all off. Next time I'll wear a watch!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> These new tablets really do seem to be working, and quickly.


That's good.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I had a wonderful day today. I went to craft, and did absolutely nothing except chat with the other ladies.
> 
> When I woke this morning, I heard the patter of dog paws on our verandah, and saw a brown staff wandering along on the verandah and disappearing around the corner of our house. DH was doing the dishes, and the dog looked up at him - he looked like he was very thirsty, so DH took a bucket of water out for him. He was still on the shaded part of the verandah, when I got home from craft, so I called Animal Control, to find out if anyone had reported losing a dog, because I didn't want him to be in danger of being destroyed.
> 
> ...


A good outcome for the dog, he certainly picked the right house to pop in to. Night night hope you sleep well.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Uh-oh, we're in trouble girls, DH just read in the paper that a warped sense of humour can be a sign of dementia! Reading further, it does say that relatives of sufferers found that their sense of humour had changed and quoted that where they used to find Yes Minister funny, their tastes now ran to something like Mr Bean!! What a load of rubbish!!
> Anyway....I am out my my Zumba girlies today, lunch at the Savoy Grill then Gypsy at the Savoy theatre - oh, sorry, have I already told you that 3 times?!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Got to go and make myself presentable, so have a good one everybody, love you lots and will report back later!! xxxxx


I guess there is no hope for me because I have loved Mr. Bean forever!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope you enjoyed your day out!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Come and join mine💜x


If only I lived near, I would. I've decided to give it a miss, the topics are so boring. They haven't really done anything about the centenary.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend put this on FB.....


Isn't that the truth even the GPS voice is a lady.......that is why I am so surprised that DH listens to her.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Funny how they know exactly here to go to get adopted!


I know that momma cat has been around she just was very elusive now she hangs out on the porch with those adorable babies and she has even let the kids pet her!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Half a garage ....... Hhmmmm ........ if I could convert the back half of my garage to be my craft room, I would have a good sized room, and everything would fit beautifully into it. DH made the error of stating that we could convert a shipping container into a craft room, he doesn't think it would be too expensive; but when I suggested looking into it, he back peddled quite rapidly. So I think I will have to begin another account, and she how much I can accumulated - I might be able to save enough, before I need to sell the sewing machines, and cabinets 😕😕


A shipping container what a good idea, there is a new show on here called Tiny living (or houses can't remember) and they are all under 500 square feet one that is only the 150 square feet would make a perfect craft room and storage I might check into something like that because I just don't have the room in the house.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on for a few days. Life can be happily hectic sometimes, but I keep thinking 'wait till I tell the gang', then don't get on for days and forget!
> 
> The diary read something like: Saturday two cemetery services in the morning then off to London in the car in the afternoon for the Festival of Remembrance in the evening. That was amazing, and brought back so many memories of 53 years ago when it was I stood under the falling poppy petals. I was in the gods, above the Queen and a little to her right. And although we had seats with two between us those two people were the only ones who didn't turn up, so we sat together. And DH behaved himself mostly.
> Sunday was wearying, the service went on too long for my uncomfortable
> ...


That sounds so wonderful today is our Veterans day and I had to go to Louisville and I didn't know that they were having a parade there were school buses everywhere it looked great but I had to get DD to her appt.!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love cats, and dogs also. My personality, and the way I look at people, is more like that of a cats, than that of a dogs personality. I see cats as "Aloof and mainly unaffected by thé emotions of people (other than their people)" and dogs as eager to please, and aware of the emotions of people.
> 
> Lisa is that a pizza oven, in the bottom photo?


It is a chiminea fire pit I think this link will show you a picture

http://nt.greenfingers.com/images/product_images/extra_images/DD5672D/HI_Clay%20Chiminea%20Colima%20Design.jpg


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a humungous length of time to spend on one subject 😯😲


Yes, yes it was me brain is fried......


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Barney? Or is that too masculine?


I thought of that and decided that it probably was


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've found the floor in my craft room💜 :shock:


That is always helpful.....for things like walking around and standing :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

After DD's doctor appt we went to Puerto Vallarta for lunch and a milk shake on the way home...I need a nap now........but that is not an option so...coffee here I come.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I finished the dress last night now I just have to weave in the ends and sew on the buttons, then I just need to find my sewing machine so I can sew the material to the back hopefully....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> It sounds idyllic (though not in the snow!) but I think I might miss close neighbours as I have always had them.


Although our neighbours are spread out along the valley (apart from one house opposite) I know more people and can call on them anytime than I did living in a city.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Don't listen to her Barn Dweller. Hey girls; we have to choose a nickname for Barn Dweller, that's too much of a handle. I'm called Saxy, Barn dweller.


How about Barny (Spelt with an N not an M). :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> My DH could go with him, and they could keep each other out of trouble 😆😇


Stop tempting my husband, he would love to go to Australia again as would I.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I finished the dress last night now I just have to weave in the ends and sew on the buttons, then I just need to find my sewing machine so I can sew the material to the back of the afghan hopefully....the lady at sewing circle was so funny she told me to press the seam before sewing them together.....I laughed so hard inside because I don't own an iron....... :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I can't seem to focus on school today, yesterday sizzled what functioning brain cells I had left.....she says drooling out the side of her mouth.....hehehe

Purple have a nice time with the singing group tonight I am sure you will be fantastic!

Hope everyone else has had a great day! 
Purly we miss you and love you soft hugs sent your way

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I love in the film Love Actually there was an octopus in the stable also I think a lobster!


I haven't seen that film, but I am glad the makers of it could see outside the box! 😃


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I


binkbrice said:


> A shipping container what a good idea, there is a new show on here called Tiny living (or houses can't remember) and they are all under 500 square feet one that is only the 150 square feet would make a perfect craft room and storage I might check into something like that because I just don't have the room in the house.


One of those would be the same as a Granny Flat, and very useful as a Craft Room, but I think that a Single man's Hut would be even better. That is a single room, but quite large, and they were usually situated by a shower facility.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I
> 
> One of those would be the same as a Granny Flat, and very useful as a Craft Room, but I think that a Single man's Hut would be even better. That is a single room, but quite large, and they were usually situated by a shower facility.


That's what I was thinking it would be very convenient to have a bathroom in it so as not to have to leave and maybe a small fridge for drinks and snacks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I was thinking it would be very convenient to have a bathroom in it so as not to have to leave and maybe a small fridge for drinks and snacks!


I agree!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back online yesterday. By the time we got home from DS's I just went straight to bed. I think we may be going out to lunch today. I need to go to The shops for a Christmas present. I need to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now don't be a sook, you KNOW your tooth will feel much better, once the work is finished. Everything will be fine (stroking the hair, to calm you down) 😊😊 xxxxxxx


Dont believe her londy :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been on for a few days. Life can be happily hectic sometimes, but I keep thinking 'wait till I tell the gang', then don't get on for days and forget!
> 
> The diary read something like: Saturday two cemetery services in the morning then off to London in the car in the afternoon for the Festival of Remembrance in the evening. That was amazing, and brought back so many memories of 53 years ago when it was I stood under the falling poppy petals. I was in the gods, above the Queen and a little to her right. And although we had seats with two between us those two people were the only ones who didn't turn up, so we sat together. And DH behaved himself mostly.
> Sunday was wearying, the service went on too long for my uncomfortable
> ...


Its good to hear you sound so happy Saxy. I'm pleased you enjoyed yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I was thinking it would be very convenient to have a bathroom in it so as not to have to leave and maybe a small fridge for drinks and snacks!


And a nice comfy chair, TV, bed, small cooker and goodbye world. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> How about Barny (Spelt with an N not an M). :lol: :lol:


Morning Barny. that sounds fine to me if its ok with you....We all have a nick name, it shows how adult our behaviour is.... :XD:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barny. that sounds fine to me if its ok with you....We all have a nick name, it shows how adult our behaviour is.... :XD:


Glad we are all "adults" here. My mind still wont accept the age my body tells it it is. Body still reminds me quickly enough when I try and do things I used to do so easily years ago.

Had a good day knitting yesterday, got my scarf finished, did a child's hat and started on a pair of matching mitts. We tend not to venture out now it is colder, only when necessary and then get everything done at the same time and retreat back to our cosy log burner. Will have to venture out net Tuesday, opticians appointment, but will do the weekly shop while we are near the supermarket then hibernate for a while.

Have a warm day. Barry


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, well just for the moment, clouds are looming.

Our singing was well received at the WI and although I say it myself we were brilliant. Nearly everyone was in costume, we had an attendance of arould 150, which meant an awful lot of scones, cream and jam.

Having found the floor in my craft room, today l am going to see if there is a table in there too.

Wil, try and catch up with you all.&#128156; xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Barny, sounds as if you've bern busy with the needles. Did you know that once you reach 60 you revert to being and acting your shoe size, which makes me six and a half! &#128156;x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Photo from last night


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I love in the film Love Actually there was an octopus in the stable also I think a lobster!


I think you are right!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My friend put this on FB.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You'll have to wear a ticket collectors hat, can I come & ring the bell?


I'll have to throw you off if you keep ringing it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Half a garage ....... Hhmmmm ........ if I could convert the back half of my garage to be my craft room, I would have a good sized room, and everything would fit beautifully into it. DH made the error of stating that we could convert a shipping container into a craft room, he doesn't think it would be too expensive; but when I suggested looking into it, he back peddled quite rapidly. So I think I will have to begin another account, and she how much I can accumulated - I might be able to save enough, before I need to sell the sewing machines, and cabinets 😕😕


It works well for me and gets me _right_ away from the house, even when it's snowing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> These new tablets really do seem to be working, and quickly.


I can tell that, you have a new spring in your....words?! Happy for you! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that doesn't sound like a very brilliant idea ....... especially as infected teeth, and gums, can lead to brain infections. So I would suggest continuing with any necessary treatment.
> 
> As I am sittng here typing these posts at 2:30am, I am listening to the calming sound of our evaporative airconditioner, a light patter of rain, on my corrugated, colourbond, iron roof, and the intermittent soft, pealing of thunder - all are sounds that I love, and they were quite soothing enough to go to sleep by, when I used to sleep very easily, but alas ...... those days (nights) are in the past, but I am hoping that they will return oe day, so that I can sleep as much as I need, and the sooner the better


Ok mum!! xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from last night


I see lovely ladies and plenty of scones. Guitar accompaniment for you singers?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And a nice comfy chair, TV, bed, small cooker and goodbye world. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now that is just about perfect, it just needs a hot tub, then it would be perfect 😀😁😂😄😅😃


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad we are all "adults" here. My mind still wont accept the age my body tells it it is. Body still reminds me quickly enough when I try and do things I used to do so easily years ago.
> 
> Had a good day knitting yesterday, got my scarf finished, did a child's hat and started on a pair of matching mitts. We tend not to venture out now it is colder, only when necessary and then get everything done at the same time and retreat back to our cosy log burner. Will have to venture out net Tuesday, opticians appointment, but will do the weekly shop while we are near the supermarket then hibernate for a while.
> 
> Have a warm day. Barry


Hello Barny, sounds like the perfect setup for becoming hermits, over the cold months. If I had that set up, I would be hard pushed to venture out any time, hot or cold, the exception would be made if there was a wonderful beach or indoor, heated pool close by; so that I could have a swim, now and then.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from last night


What a great photo, I love the coloured hair of the lady with the flower headband, was it a sixties evening?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see lovely ladies and plenty of scones. Guitar accompaniment for you singers?


Your right about the guitar. Lovely man 💜


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It works well for me and gets me _right_ away from the house, even when it's snowing!!!


I have always wanted something away from the house, so that I could retreat properly into my own space 😲👍👌


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok mum!! xx


👍👌😂💖💖


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A shipping container what a good idea, there is a new show on here called Tiny living (or houses can't remember) and they are all under 500 square feet one that is only the 150 square feet would make a perfect craft room and storage I might check into something like that because I just don't have the room in the house.


That's great idea, you have lots of room outside and DH can build you a covered walkway from the house!! Get it very well insulated though!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finished the dress last night now I just have to weave in the ends and sew on the buttons, then I just need to find my sewing machine so I can sew the material to the back of the afghan hopefully....the lady at sewing circle was so funny she told me to press the seam before sewing them together.....I laughed so hard inside because I don't own an iron....... :lol:


Oops!! Easy to knit or crochet without one but sewing? Nuh-uh!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We've just had a gorgeous lunch out at the garden centre. Braised steak and dumplings, apple crumble and a pot of tea for 2....$16. I dont think thats bad. We got the pensioners special had got a huge savings.I love bargains.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I haven't seen that film, but I am glad the makers of it could see outside the box! 😃


My all-time favourite, feel-good Christmas film, you would grin all through and maybe cry a little!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I was thinking it would be very convenient to have a bathroom in it so as not to have to leave and maybe a small fridge for drinks and snacks!


....and a kettle for hot drinks....and a tv....and a comfy armchair.....!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from last night


lovely photo purple.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And a nice comfy chair, TV, bed, small cooker and goodbye world. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha, I say it again, I should catch up before I leave comments cos I said almost the same thing after you said it, Barny! Mind you, I didn't think of the bed - great idea if you've had a row!! I do regret not having a loo in mine, I did have the option but declined as I thought I would need all the space :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barny. that sounds fine to me if its ok with you....We all have a nick name, it shows how adult our behaviour is.... :XD:


What's yours, Susan?! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad we are all "adults" here. My mind still wont accept the age my body tells it it is. Body still reminds me quickly enough when I try and do things I used to do so easily years ago.
> 
> Had a good day knitting yesterday, got my scarf finished, did a child's hat and started on a pair of matching mitts. We tend not to venture out now it is colder, only when necessary and then get everything done at the same time and retreat back to our cosy log burner. Will have to venture out net Tuesday, opticians appointment, but will do the weekly shop while we are near the supermarket then hibernate for a while.
> 
> Have a warm day. Barry


You threw me there, my son's name is Barry!! 
Well done with your knitting, I have so many things I want to do but the things I _have_ to do keep getting in the way!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, well just for the moment, clouds are looming.
> 
> Our singing was well received at the WI and although I say it myself we were brilliant. Nearly everyone was in costume, we had an attendance of arould 150, which meant an awful lot of scones, cream and jam.
> 
> ...


Well done, wish I could have been there, it sounds wonderful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from last night


Yummy! Glad you got some more wear out of that lovely dress!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy..do you realise a fortnight today we will be at Harrogate craft show? I'm going to start packing my case....hahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy..do you realise a fortnight today we will be at Harrogate craft show? I'm going to start packing my case....hahaha


Yay!!! I now have so many cases, big and small, in the loft, I'm a bit frightened to go up there in case they all fall out!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, all caught up so I will tell you about my lovely day yesterday. As you know, we had a lovely lunch at the Savoy Grill and we apparently sat where Winston Churchill used to sit but I bet they say that to everyone!! They were a little slow serving us and we told the waiter we were worried about missing the start of the show. I think he panicked and poured chocolate sauce allover my apple crumble. Interesting flavours but I wouldn't want it again but no time to send it back!! We just made it in for the start of Gypsy, starring Imelda Staunton and I have to say that everything I have read about how wonderful she is is this show was absolutely true, she was beyond brilliant and left us all quite drained! We then headed for a drink at the Strand Palace Hotel, where a young waitress accidentally tipped a very large glass of gin & tonic over my friend, soaking her from head to foot and down to her undies!! We got her dried off and told them we wouldn't be paying for our dring, the bill should have been about £50 but we weren't arrested. Then we went to Covent Garden for another drink and mezze, which turned up so late that they told us not to pay for that either! A very good day/evening all round!! I think I was given a decaf coffee that wasn't and hardly slept last night, getting a bit spaced out now!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from last night


Great photo! Glad you had a good event and the singing went well.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up so I will tell you about my lovely day yesterday. As you know, we had a lovely lunch at the Savoy Grill and we apparently sat where Winston Churchill used to sit but I bet they say that to everyone!! They were a little slow serving us and we told the waiter we were worried about missing the start of the show. I think he panicked and poured chocolate sauce allover my apple crumble. Interesting flavours but I wouldn't want it again but no time to send it back!! We just made it in for the start of Gypsy, starring Imelda Staunton and I have to say that everything I have read about how wonderful she is is this show was absolutely true, she was beyond brilliant and left us all quite drained! We then headed for a drink at the Strand Palace Hotel, where a young waitress accidentally tipped a very large glass of gin & tonic over my friend, soaking her from head to foot and down to her undies!! We got her dried off and told them we wouldn't be paying for our dring, the bill should have been about £50 but we weren't arrested. Then we went to Covent Garden for another drink and mezze, which turned up so late that they told us not to pay for that either! A very good day/evening all round!! I think I was given a decaf coffee that wasn't and hardly slept last night, getting a bit spaced out now!!


Great photos and it sounds like a fabulous day! 

I have my repeat procedure today at noon. I truly hope all goes ok this time. I'm truly getting very tired of the prep process.  Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thinking of you, dear Pam! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely photos Londy, so glad you had a good time and free drinks! My Dad used to take me to the Strand Palace Hotel for dinner when we boyh worked in Fleet Street &#128156;x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've just had a gorgeous lunch out at the garden centre. Braised steak and dumplings, apple crumble and a pot of tea for 2....$16. I dont think thats bad. We got the pensioners special had got a huge savings.I love bargains.


Mmmmmm all sounds delicious AND good value :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you, dear Pam! xxxxxx


Abd from me too, love you Pam💜xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you, dear Pam! xxxxxx


And me too, Pam xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up so I will tell you about my lovely day yesterday. As you know, we had a lovely lunch at the Savoy Grill and we apparently sat where Winston Churchill used to sit but I bet they say that to everyone!! They were a little slow serving us and we told the waiter we were worried about missing the start of the show. I think he panicked and poured chocolate sauce allover my apple crumble. Interesting flavours but I wouldn't want it again but no time to send it back!! We just made it in for the start of Gypsy, starring Imelda Staunton and I have to say that everything I have read about how wonderful she is is this show was absolutely true, she was beyond brilliant and left us all quite drained! We then headed for a drink at the Strand Palace Hotel, where a young waitress accidentally tipped a very large glass of gin & tonic over my friend, soaking her from head to foot and down to her undies!! We got her dried off and told them we wouldn't be paying for our dring, the bill should have been about £50 but we weren't arrested. Then we went to Covent Garden for another drink and mezze, which turned up so late that they told us not to pay for that either! A very good day/evening all round!! I think I was given a decaf coffee that wasn't and hardly slept last night, getting a bit spaced out now!!


What a lovely day out...except for the very weird waiter/waitress experiences. But, I'd endure being wet or lateness if I didn't have to pay!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos and it sounds like a fabulous day!
> 
> I have my repeat procedure today at noon. I truly hope all goes ok this time. I'm truly getting very tired of the prep process.  Love you all lots!  xxxooo


Sending good thoughts...hopefully this will be he last time you need to go through the prep and procedure for a very long time. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's official, there is a table in my craft room. ....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just saying.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Mmmmmm all sounds delicious AND good value :thumbup:


I love dumplings xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, wish I could have been there, it sounds wonderful!


I wish you could have been there too. And by the way I've already packed for our trip up North 💜xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love dumplings xx


Yummy (and I also like that word 'shenanigans') :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yummy (and I also like that word 'shenanigans') :thumbup:


💜xxx :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos Londy, so glad you had a good time and free drinks! My Dad used to take me to the Strand Palace Hotel for dinner when we boyh worked in Fleet Street 💜x


It's not as classy as it used to be, as well as giving poor Norma a shower, they served sherry in brandy balloons!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's official, there is a table in my craft room. ....


Go on, show us your stash!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a lovely day out...except for the very weird waiter/waitress experiences. But, I'd endure being wet or lateness if I didn't have to pay!


Yeah, we were all happy to do that - except possibly Norma!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's official, there is a table in my craft room. ....


What a wonderful craft room; I'm officially jealous.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a wonderful craft room; I'm officially jealous.


Hmmm, I'd have to tidy mine up before I posted a picture! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not as classy as it used to be, as well as giving poor Norma a shower, they served sherry in brandy balloons!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


That's a shame, thought it was really posh back in the 60s💜xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Go on, show us your stash!!


I've tidied it away.💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a wonderful craft room; I'm officially jealous.


Come on over and play👦💜xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> How about Barny (Spelt with an N not an M). :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: : I said to Saxy we could call you Barny! You'll have to PM me with you real name?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I'll have to throw you off if you keep ringing it!!


I promise I'll try to be good :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I haven't seen that film, but I am glad the makers of it could see outside the box! 😃


It's one of my favourite films, always cheers me up


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's a shame, thought it was really posh back in the 60s💜xxx


I was there in about 1991 for afternoon tea and it was still quite posh then, now the Savoy - there's POSH!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I promise I'll try to be good :lol:


No chance💜x :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:
 

> Glad we are all "adults" here. My mind still wont accept the age my body tells it it is. Body still reminds me quickly enough when I try and do things I used to do so easily years ago.
> 
> Had a good day knitting yesterday, got my scarf finished, did a child's hat and started on a pair of matching mitts. We tend not to venture out now it is colder, only when necessary and then get everything done at the same time and retreat back to our cosy log burner. Will have to venture out net Tuesday, opticians appointment, but will do the weekly shop while we are near the supermarket then hibernate for a while.
> 
> Have a warm day. Barry


All that sounds good to me, keep warm, keep happy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was there in about 1991 for afternoon tea and it was still quite posh then, now the Savoy - there's POSH!!! xxx


You can take me there then💜xxxxx :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I have always wanted something away from the house, so that I could retreat properly into my own space 😲👍👌


I just realised reading all this I have a brick built room at the end of my garden. It's not very warm but why don't I use it? I'll have to sort out some heating it's cold for me, failing that I'll send DH up there, he doesn't feel the cold :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from last night


Great photo, glad the singing went ok. I'm off to my choir tonight


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> We've just had a gorgeous lunch out at the garden centre. Braised steak and dumplings, apple crumble and a pot of tea for 2....$16. I dont think thats bad. We got the pensioners special had got a huge savings.I love bargains.


One good reason to be of a certain age!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up so I will tell you about my lovely day yesterday. As you know, we had a lovely lunch at the Savoy Grill and we apparently sat where Winston Churchill used to sit but I bet they say that to everyone!! They were a little slow serving us and we told the waiter we were worried about missing the start of the show. I think he panicked and poured chocolate sauce allover my apple crumble. Interesting flavours but I wouldn't want it again but no time to send it back!! We just made it in for the start of Gypsy, starring Imelda Staunton and I have to say that everything I have read about how wonderful she is is this show was absolutely true, she was beyond brilliant and left us all quite drained! We then headed for a drink at the Strand Palace Hotel, where a young waitress accidentally tipped a very large glass of gin & tonic over my friend, soaking her from head to foot and down to her undies!! We got her dried off and told them we wouldn't be paying for our dring, the bill should have been about £50 but we weren't arrested. Then we went to Covent Garden for another drink and mezze, which turned up so late that they told us not to pay for that either! A very good day/evening all round!! I think I was given a decaf coffee that wasn't and hardly slept last night, getting a bit spaced out now!!


You sure you didn't throw the G & T. You know what you're like! Pleased that you had such a good evening.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos and it sounds like a fabulous day!
> 
> I have my repeat procedure today at noon. I truly hope all goes ok this time. I'm truly getting very tired of the prep process.  Love you all lots!  xxxooo


Thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just saying.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just realised reading all this I have a brick built room at the end of my garden. It's not very warm but why don't I use it? I'll have to sort out some heating it's cold for me, failing that I'll send DH up there, he doesn't feel the cold :thumbup:


Perminently?💜


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Perminently?💜


No just in the mornings, he's driving me mad, I think he needs something to do. I have mentioned decorating to him but he wasn't impressed. Perhaps he could set up his model railway up there, now that's something to think about!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos and it sounds like a fabulous day!
> 
> I have my repeat procedure today at noon. I truly hope all goes ok this time. I'm truly getting very tired of the prep process.  Love you all lots!  xxxooo


I'm here for you Pam. sending you hugs. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, I'd have to tidy mine up before I posted a picture! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I've just shown DH your craft room and told him I'm the only one without one. Hes got 2 garages that is impossible to get in. BUT I HAVENT GOT A CRAFT ROOM boohoo :-o


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Mmmmmm all sounds delicious AND good value :thumbup:


Rebecca it was wonderful. Loads of steak too.....The apple crumble and home ,made custard was to die for.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No just in the mornings, he's driving me mad, I think he needs something to do. I have mentioned decorating to him but he wasn't impressed. Perhaps he could set up his model railway up there, now that's something to think about!


They just dont want to do things . Mines bnored stiff most days. and always wants to be out. I get cheesed off.......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Rebecca it was wonderful. Loads of steak too.....The apple crumble and home ,made custard was to die for.


Even more yummy! I have just eaten a huge plate full of mashed potatoes and chicken and butter bean casserole so I shouldn't be thinking about food now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No just in the mornings, he's driving me mad, I think he needs something to do. I have mentioned decorating to him but he wasn't impressed. Perhaps he could set up his model railway up there, now that's something to think about!


Good idea, l would work on that x💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just shown DH your craft room and told him I'm the only one without one. Hes got 2 garages that is impossible to get in. BUT I HAVENT GOT A CRAFT ROOM boohoo :-o


Come and share mine x💜


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Barny, sounds as if you've bern busy with the needles. Did you know that once you reach 60 you revert to being and acting your shoe size, which makes me six and a half! 💜x


I would like to act a bit older than mine, I'm only a 3 1/2. :lol: Started of with lovely blue skies and sun this morning so was ready to do some outside work. It rapidly changed to rain and strong winds so more knitting this afternoon. Yippee.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> They just dont want to do things . Mines bnored stiff most days. and always wants to be out. I get cheesed off.......


Mine soon gets bored as well, especially if it's wet out. Keep saying he should get a hobby but can't get him interested in anything.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine soon gets bored as well, especially if it's wet out. Keep saying he should get a hobby but can't get him interested in anything.


Mr P is the same, just likes his gardening which is fine in the summer but with the darker days not so good. My Mum wore size three and a half shoes.💜


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is the same, just likes his gardening which is fine in the summer but with the darker days not so good. My Mum wore size three and a half shoes.💜


So what do you do with him when he is hanging around?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine soon gets bored as well, especially if it's wet out. Keep saying he should get a hobby but can't get him interested in anything.


They seem to be singing from the same hymn sheet...I'm never bored. I sometimes get the feeling that I should be amusing HIM


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is the same, just likes his gardening which is fine in the summer but with the darker days not so good. My Mum wore size three and a half shoes.💜


I'm 4.1/2 - 5,,,,,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So what do you do with him when he is hanging around?


Go out or work in my craft room. I belong to various groups, some meet at my house and then l get up to London as often as l can to meet up with Londy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm 4.1/2 - 5,,,,,


Twinkle toes💜


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going to watch emmerdale.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Im going to watch emmerdale.


And me. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just shown DH your craft room and told him I'm the only one without one. Hes got 2 garages that is impossible to get in. BUT I HAVENT GOT A CRAFT ROOM boohoo :-o


GS, I don't have one either. I use part of the bookshelves in the family room to store needles and books and under the bed and in the closet in the guest room for yarn, patterns, and other craft stuff. Someday, I'll convert the office/guest room to a craft/office, but need to clear out a lot of our children's stuff before I can do that. I'll get motivated now that I've seen Purple's and Barny's wonderful craft areas.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And a nice comfy chair, TV, bed, small cooker and goodbye world. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes definitely a comfy chair and since I always fall asleep in mine I wouldn't need a bed or a tv, just my iPad.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oops!! Easy to knit or crochet without one but sewing? Nuh-uh!!!


Have I mentioned before that I don't like to sew :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've just had a gorgeous lunch out at the garden centre. Braised steak and dumplings, apple crumble and a pot of tea for 2....$16. I dont think thats bad. We got the pensioners special had got a huge savings.I love bargains.


That is a bargain and it sounds yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What's yours, Susan?! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Flo?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy..do you realise a fortnight today we will be at Harrogate craft show? I'm going to start packing my case....hahaha


That is our Thanksgiving!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's great idea, you have lots of room outside and DH can build you a covered walkway from the house!! Get it very well insulated though!!!


I mentioned it to him and suddenly it would make a great office for him :shock: but I like the sound of that :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go check on my dinner have a great night everyone!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you, dear Pam! xxxxxx


Thank you!!!  All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Abd from me too, love you Pam💜xxxx


Thank you all for your good wishes. It went well and I'm glad to have it done and not have to do it for another year.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's official, there is a table in my craft room. ....


It looks great!!!!  Need to do that with mine but first I need to kick Mr Ric out of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just saying.....


I completely agree!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, I'd have to tidy mine up before I posted a picture! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me, too!!!  I love yours, too, though, Londy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm 4.1/2 - 5,,,,,


I'm 5 in UK sizes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!!  All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!!  xxxooo


That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's wonderful news!!!


I agree!  Thank you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!!  All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!!  xxxooo


Phewwww, good news xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!!  All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!!  xxxooo


I'm so pleased it went eell, what a relief xxx💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great!!!!  Need to do that with mine but first I need to kick Mr Ric out of it.


I found a long tall cabinet that we were no longer using so l took the doors off and managrd to squeeze it in my an inchso l now have all my books properley arranged (l have far too many books, but can't bear to get rid of any)💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from it was sunny but now cloudy and rather windy Surrey. Slept like a log. On school pick up tonight and going to stay the evening and have fish and chips as SIL is away at a conference. Ive got some polystyrene balls, pins snd sequins for the gks to make dome Christmas decorations.

kerp forgetting to say Saxy, so glad your new tablets are working and you are having fun&#128156;xx. 

Going to play in my craft room today. Xxxxx&#128156;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought you might like to see the mosaic made by my WI friend from china and stuff given by our WI members &#128156;


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!!  All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!!  xxxooo


Great news, big relief for you I'm sure! Have a good day. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see the mosaic made by my WI friend from china and stuff given by our WI members 💜


That is amazing! I'm definitely moving & joining your WI! You are all such creative ladies! Have fun in your craft room today!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls from a stormy NE. I laid an extra 15 mins today. The plan todaya is I MIGHT mke some soup and dumplings, or I might not!. have a great day all of you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Flo?


Flo's going on a mini break the week after next.....Shes so easy! :shock:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. I'm off to cuddle a screaming baby! My daughter rang & sounded very stressed, not good when sleep deprived! So if I MUST go I will ! We took him to our choir last night & he got kidnapped by the Bass members, you should have seen the male members cooing over him. High-light was when he finally brought up his wind, very noisily when the Soprano where doing a bit, the rest of us fell about laughing. Well off I go, I'll be back later. Have a good day whatever you are doing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!!  All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!!  xxxooo


Thank goodness pam. Its not nice worrying.I'm sure things are going to be fine.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought I would show you, it's real brotherly love, colours are a bit strange though!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm 5 in UK sizes.


we are petite....I was once trying to buy a pair of leasther shoes in Walmart in Florida, But they looked different from one another. One was smooth and the other was crinkly. I asked the boy why they had any more and why were they different. He tald me that they cme from from dfferent cows. Can you beleive I fell for it?????? :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see the mosaic made by my WI friend from china and stuff given by our WI members 💜


I'll bet its interesting when you get agood look at it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you, it's real brotherly love, colours are a bit strange though!


lovely photo chrissy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll bet its interesting when you get agood look at it.


It is, there is so much detail and every member put a piece in it and all our names are on the back.💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you, it's real brotherly love, colours are a bit strange though!


Gorgeous photo, hope little one stops crying for you💜 xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see the mosaic made by my WI friend from china and stuff given by our WI members 💜


That's beautiful.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just realised reading all this I have a brick built room at the end of my garden. It's not very warm but why don't I use it? I'll have to sort out some heating it's cold for me, failing that I'll send DH up there, he doesn't feel the cold :thumbup:


Certainly sounds as though it could be perfect for an escape to craft! I have underfloor heating in mine, which goes on at the end of October, until it warms up in the Spring! It is extremely cheap to run and means the room is never freezing cold, although I do have to supplement it with a low wattage electric fire if it's very cold. Go for it!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I'm off to cuddle a screaming baby! My daughter rang & sounded very stressed, not good when sleep deprived! So if I MUST go I will ! We took him to our choir last night & he got kidnapped by the Bass members, you should have seen the male members cooing over him. High-light was when he finally brought up his wind, very noisily when the Soprano where doing a bit, the rest of us fell about laughing. Well off I go, I'll be back later. Have a good day whatever you are doing.


It's so nice that you're around to give Mom (and baby) a respite. I sure wish I would have had someone with our 3, but I made do and babies and I survived. I believe this generation of grandmas (and grandpas) are much more willing to and eager to watch DGC. I know my MIL and Mom were of a mind that they had raised their own kids and weren't to be part of raising their DGC. My MIL was local and would come when called, but only when it was absolutely necessary (such as going into labor with second and third and someone needed to watch the ones at home). My Mom was many many miles away and after raising 11 of her own and already having over 20 grandchildren wasn't the least bit phased by any more DGC.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You sure you didn't throw the G & T. You know what you're like! Pleased that you had such a good evening.


I'd be more likely to pinch it and drink it than to waste it like that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No just in the mornings, he's driving me mad, I think he needs something to do. I have mentioned decorating to him but he wasn't impressed. Perhaps he could set up his model railway up there, now that's something to think about!


My BIL in Dorset has his trains in the 'second garage' and he has it lovely and warm in there and plays for hours!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just shown DH your craft room and told him I'm the only one without one. Hes got 2 garages that is impossible to get in. BUT I HAVENT GOT A CRAFT ROOM boohoo :-o


Well you jolly well lamp him one until you get one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Even more yummy! I have just eaten a huge plate full of mashed potatoes and chicken and butter bean casserole so I shouldn't be thinking about food now.


Somebody mentioned dumplings recently on here and that was it! Had lovely second day stew with fluffy dumpling, yum!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you, it's real brotherly love, colours are a bit strange though!


Darling photo.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I would like to act a bit older than mine, I'm only a 3 1/2. :lol: Started of with lovely blue skies and sun this morning so was ready to do some outside work. It rapidly changed to rain and strong winds so more knitting this afternoon. Yippee.


Oh what dear dinky little feet you have. I am 4!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> we are petite....I was once trying to buy a pair of leasther shoes in Walmart in Florida, But they looked different from one another. One was smooth and the other was crinkly. I asked the boy why they had any more and why were they different. He tald me that they cme from from dfferent cows. Can you beleive I fell for it?????? :-D


And, did you know that white milk comes from white cows and chocolate milk comes from brown cows?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They seem to be singing from the same hymn sheet...I'm never bored. I sometimes get the feeling that I should be amusing HIM


Mine is never bored, happy watching music videos/tennis/horse racing on the PC and reading his library book in between!! Wouldn't do for me at all but I guess it takes all sorts!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Go out or work in my craft room. I belong to various groups, some meet at my house and then l get up to London as often as l can to meet up with Londy.


Ditto for me!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have I mentioned before that I don't like to sew :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I believe you have!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!!  All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!!  xxxooo


So very happy to hear that dear, you must be so relieved, I know we are!! Love you girl! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see the mosaic made by my WI friend from china and stuff given by our WI members 💜


That's beautiful buy I can't see any Dorset buttons!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. I've taken on a consulting project so will be on here less as I go back out into the working world. I've already had several meetings and do the official hand off of materials and responsibilities this morning. First meetings to implement new payroll and benefits systems as well as help with general set up for a company that is spinning off from the parent company and needs to set up everything on it's own (and apparently parent company is not playing nice). The project will last into next year until everything is done or the company brings on it's own employee(s) to do the work. 

I'm actually enjoying it as I've always liked my profession/career; it's just that the timing could be better with the holidays coming along so quickly. It didn't seem to take long to clear away any cobwebs that have accumulated over the past year+ while I wasn't taking assignments to watch DGS and get some things done around the house. Now that he's in all day school and house and yard work are pretty much done, I'm back to being semi-employed so truly a "Rookie Retiree" because I'm still not fully retired and still learning how to do it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. I'm off to cuddle a screaming baby! My daughter rang & sounded very stressed, not good when sleep deprived! So if I MUST go I will ! We took him to our choir last night & he got kidnapped by the Bass members, you should have seen the male members cooing over him. High-light was when he finally brought up his wind, very noisily when the Soprano where doing a bit, the rest of us fell about laughing. Well off I go, I'll be back later. Have a good day whatever you are doing.


That;s hilarious, I hope the bass section joined in!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you, it's real brotherly love, colours are a bit strange though!


That's just beautiful!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Somebody mentioned dumplings recently on here and that was it! Had lovely second day stew with fluffy dumpling, yum!!


Oh yes, stew and dumplings, one of favourite. I make a big pot of stew that lasts two or three days and sit at the table watching the cold wet weather and stuff ourselves silly. My mouth is watering. Only had one stew so far this winter but plenty more to come no doubt. I must admit we had such a lousy summer I did make a stew in August. We were getting withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Flo's going on a mini break the week after next.....Shes so easy! :shock:


Who says I'm easy?

sorry, not bern around for a while, but lve been bisy knitying myself some longjohns as I ve been told its cold in harrogate. I must say I'm really excited l hope Susan has got everything organized as I m hopeless at anythink like that. Ill try to keep in touch a bit more, but I'm such a busy little bee.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so nice that you're around to give Mom (and baby) a respite. I sure wish I would have had someone with our 3, but I made do and babies and I survived. I believe this generation of grandmas (and grandpas) are much more willing to and eager to watch DGC. I know my MIL and Mom were of a mind that they had raised their own kids and weren't to be part of raising their DGC. My MIL was local and would come when called, but only when it was absolutely necessary (such as going into labor with second and third and someone needed to watch the ones at home). My Mom was many many miles away and after raising 11 of her own and already having over 20 grandchildren wasn't the least bit phased by any more DGC.


Wow, did she manage to remember all the names and birthdays? My mum would have helped but was too far away and things had moved on an awful long way between me and then my kids being born. She didn't understand my shaped nappies or nappy liners or babygros (onesies) at all!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, did you know that white milk comes from white cows and chocolate milk comes from brown cows?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

Hello londy, looking forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. I've taken on a consulting project so will be on here less as I go back out into the working world. I've already had several meetings and do the official hand off of materials and responsibilities this morning. First meetings to implement new payroll and benefits systems as well as help with general set up for a company that is spinning off from the parent company and needs to set up everything on it's own (and apparently parent company is not playing nice). The project will last into next year until everything is done or the company brings on it's own employee(s) to do the work.
> 
> I'm actually enjoying it as I've always liked my profession/career; it's just that the timing could be better with the holidays coming along so quickly. It didn't seem to take long to clear away any cobwebs that have accumulated over the past year+ while I wasn't taking assignments to watch DGS and get some things done around the house. Now that he's in all day school and house and yard work are pretty much done, I'm back to being semi-employed so truly a "Rookie Retiree" because I'm still not fully retired and still learning how to do it.


Good for you Rookie, enjoy yourself but don't wear yourself us and pop by when you can cos we'll miss you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Who says I'm easy?
> 
> sorry, not bern around for a while, but lve been bisy knitying myself some longjohns as I ve been told its cold in harrogate. I must say I'm really excited l hope Susan has got everything organized as I m hopeless at anythink like that. Ill try to keep in touch a bit more, but I'm such a busy little bee.


Hi Flo, nice to see you here again and very much looking forward to seeing you oop North!! You do right to wear your long johns!! xxx


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, did you know that white milk comes from white cows and chocolate milk comes from brown cows?


Where does strawberry milk come from. Hiya Rookie l haven't the time to go bavk to work, but good for you.


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Hi Flo, nice to see you here again and very much looking forward to seeing you oop North!! You do right to wear your long johns!! xxx


Thank you and a vest!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just waved my little evacuee off on her journey from the station today! She looked great and although most of them had tried, my Liv looked the best (not biased at all!!) I just hope they didn't get caught in the rain while they were walking back to school!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Where does strawberry milk come from. Hiya Rookie l haven't the time to go bavk to work, but good for you.


Hi GoFlo...haven't seen you for quite sometime. I'm glad you're getting some longjohns for your trip up north. Are they purple?

All I've ever seen for strawberry milk comes from a powder in a can...no pink cows; sorry. Also, no purple cows to make grape milk.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just waved my little evacuee off on her journey from the station today! She looked great and although most of them had tried, my Liv looked the best (not biased at all!!) I just hope they didn't get caught in the rain while they were walking back to school!


Great photos and Liv looked great.


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi GoFlo...haven't seen you for quite sometime. I'm glad you're getting some longjohns for your trip up north. Are they purple?
> 
> All I've ever seen for strawberry milk comes from a powder in a can...no pink cows; sorry. Also, no purple cows to make grape milk.


I daren't weat purple as l would be in trouble with 'you know who'. Pity about the grape milk but lm quite happy with the grape juice


----------



## GoFlo (May 14, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great photos and Liv looked great.


I bet those children caused a stir :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's beautiful buy I can't see any Dorset buttons!! xxx


No there aren't but there is a craft motif so they come under that💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just waved my little evacuee off on her journey from the station today! She looked great and although most of them had tried, my Liv looked the best (not biased at all!!) I just hope they didn't get caught in the rain while they were walking back to school!


Of course Liv looks the best, did you cry?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No there aren't but there is a craft motif so they come under that💜


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> I daren't weat purple as l would be in trouble with 'you know who'. Pity about the grape milk but lm quite happy with the grape juice


Especially when it's been fermented.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Of course Liv looks the best, did you cry?


Very nearly, did feel quite emotional but of course, if it had been the real thing - heaven forefend! - it would have been a different story! There is going to be a picture in the local paper but Liv is so little, she won't be seen, that will please her dad!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No other crafts now, I used to do cross-stitch but find it too hard on the eyes, now it is just knitting (voraciously) when not keeping up with the garden or splitting logs for the wood burner. We had about 5 tons of cut trees delivered during the Summer so had to cut and split them all. It keeps us fit :lol:


Such a warm and welcoming place. The wood youmshow reminds me of the benches and such someone in my area mKes from wood like you show. You sure have your work cut out for you


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Polly. xxxooo


Thank you and all who cheered me. I felt better in a couple of days. Yesterday was odd. Met two ladies for dinner and one phoned she was late because she went back to find her umbrella she thought she left in a store. Later found it in a different store. Had my phone to hear the call but left the restaurant later and had no phone. Went back and the desk man had it. No idea how I lost it. Went to a store from there to get a wallet, showed my license as requested and lady behind me said I'd dropped the case holding it. Had much I'd miss if I lost it. Not sure how it fell because I put it in my purse in the child seat of the cart. Went to a bakery and only had half my keys. Found thr other half had been left in the ignition. At that point it started to rain and when I left the bakery it poured soooo hard in front of the car was a mass of rain. No place to pull over on the highway so I went slow and prayed I'd keep the suggestion of a lane visible. Our dinner had been nice but I would have stayed home had I known all this would happen. I had coupons so we each saved $5 and I gave three people in the restaurant coupons for free meals for their children under 10 years old. I have 4 more days on my meds. Took dog to vet and the lump wasn't there, no temp, only $57 for the visit which at times costs hundreds. She was aggressive toward the doctor so we had to muzzle her and on the way out a huge German shepherd and she exchanged angry barks. The man had good control of his dog, beautiful brindle color, size of small pony. Son had control of ours. Girl who weighed her said dog was reacting to my nervousness but dog is like that all the time. On the way in the car she barks at everything which is why I was nervous. I get blamed for everything. She was lucky I didnt set her straight but all I wanted was to get my dog away from peope and animals. I don't know where the bump went. Vet thought it had been a tick under the skin. She had Lyme last year so test would not show if it was a tick now. I'm up early because dog woke me to go out. Of course she and the rest of Rip VanWinkle's castle are asleep. But I'm glad I had time to chat with you. I've not had time to get here or knit or read for days. I have a good size tidy up project in mond but if I'm tired it's going to stay in my mind.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

D ear Polly, you have been through it. Sending you loads of love and hugs&#128156;xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well said Rookie. Thats how we all feel. We love you Jolly.


I love you and the others too. Xxxooo 
funny how what one person says hurts so much more than if someone else said it. My friend says that person is mean spirited to me but keeps a good front in public. I got two phone calls which perked me up. One was the lady who lives by mom's house. She is nice to the stray kittens. The other was a lady I worked with about ten years ago. She is moving back to our area from Florida. Says she missed the seasons. I told her I'd check back when winter comes and see if she still feels that way she wants to join our dinner group. I hope you have caught up on your sleep and feeling better. Here everyone I meet says they are tired. We do daylight savings time change which may affect our sleep habits. Also it is dark and gloomy which makes me want to curl up in my afghan and snooze. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Susan,you summed us up perfectly!! xxx


Yes she did but I'd say "interesting" rather than "nutty" but I know she's saying it with a smile


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that sounds really lovely, I'm not sure I would like it so much in the winter though, you are very brave! How far to your nearest town - and yarn shop?!!
> I live in suburban London, a 25 minute train ride to the centre, in a little end of terrace house with 3 bedrooms, although one is DH's 'study'! We have an open plan lounge and a kitchen dinner at the back. This picture is my little back garden and the window you see is my craft room, the back half of our converted garage. I call it my sanity room!!


Ooo I like your place. My craft room is a second parlor which is a mess with boxes and yarn right now. Like a jungle you cut back and it regrows  your yard is very pretty. Aren't we lucky to have an interest which makes beautiful things no matter what our craft area is. I remember admiring a lady who quilts and had her hub put shelves in the back of a small mobile home so she could set up her machine wherever they went. Made great use of her space. I admire creative people!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Like the sound of your mittens dear, keep going! Big hugs coming through the ether to you, I hate to think of you being so anxious. If it helps, try and remember that what ever anybody else does or says, we will always be here for you! xxxxxxxx


That helps immensely. I was so upset and then remembered you all are here so I went to you and as always you were there for me. No matter the spacial distance you are close to my heart.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

For those of you who haven't already seen it, this is my craft room in the end of the garage - I told you I should have tidied it first but I know I am among friends so I didn't!!! No room for a car in the other end now, maybe a bike! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up so I will tell you about my lovely day yesterday. As you know, we had a lovely lunch at the Savoy Grill and we apparently sat where Winston Churchill used to sit but I bet they say that to everyone!! They were a little slow serving us and we told the waiter we were worried about missing the start of the show. I think he panicked and poured chocolate sauce allover my apple crumble. Interesting flavours but I wouldn't want it again but no time to send it back!! We just made it in for the start of Gypsy, starring Imelda Staunton and I have to say that everything I have read about how wonderful she is is this show was absolutely true, she was beyond brilliant and left us all quite drained! We then headed for a drink at the Strand Palace Hotel, where a young waitress accidentally tipped a very large glass of gin & tonic over my friend, soaking her from head to foot and down to her undies!! We got her dried off and told them we wouldn't be paying for our dring, the bill should have been about £50 but we weren't arrested. Then we went to Covent Garden for another drink and mezze, which turned up so late that they told us not to pay for that either! A very good day/evening all round!! I think I was given a decaf coffee that wasn't and hardly slept last night, getting a bit spaced out now!!


That was a very profitable outing, well done!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And me too, Pam xxxxxx


And from me also xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's official, there is a table in my craft room. ....


Oh well done. I am working on my craft room, in the hope of finding some room in there, so that I can actually move more than a few centre metres, around my sewing machine 😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just saying.....


Substitute drugs (prescription), for the alcohol, and I am laughing hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yummy (and I also like that word 'shenanigans') :thumbup:


I love the word 'shenanigans'. I just love the way it sounds, and once it has been uttered, there is no way that anyone would even think that the outing would be mild 😀😁😂😃😄😅😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not as classy as it used to be, as well as giving poor Norma a shower, they served sherry in brandy balloons!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Sounds like the wait staff should be doing In Services, so they can perform the service correctly!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just realised reading all this I have a brick built room at the end of my garden. It's not very warm but why don't I use it? I'll have to sort out some heating it's cold for me, failing that I'll send DH up there, he doesn't feel the cold :thumbup:


Yep, sending DH to the extra room at the end of your garden, he can clean it up, and sort out the heating,; then you can claim it back for your crafts 😆😈


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am heading off to bed now, I will have to finish catching up tomorrow. Hope everyone is having a wonderful day xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I found a long tall cabinet that we were no longer using so l took the doors off and managrd to squeeze it in my an inchso l now have all my books properley arranged (l have far too many books, but can't bear to get rid of any)💜


I know what you mean about books. I'm exactly the same!  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barny. that sounds fine to me if its ok with you....We all have a nick name, it shows how adult our behaviour is.... :XD:


Hello Barny. You fit right in here. It's always good to find a new friend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see the mosaic made by my WI friend from china and stuff given by our WI members 💜


That is awesome! Have a fun time with the GKS today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo from last night


Magic! I want to meet the lady with the blue hair!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can tell that, you have a new spring in your....words?! Happy for you! xxx


Thanks gorgeous. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thank goodness pam. Its not nice worrying.I'm sure things are going to be fine.


Thank you, Susan and everyone else for your care and concern! I so appreciate all the love and support we have for each other! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you, it's real brotherly love, colours are a bit strange though!


What an absolutely wonderful photo!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> we are petite....I was once trying to buy a pair of leasther shoes in Walmart in Florida, But they looked different from one another. One was smooth and the other was crinkly. I asked the boy why they had any more and why were they different. He tald me that they cme from from dfferent cows. Can you beleive I fell for it?????? :-D


 :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up so I will tell you about my lovely day yesterday. As you know, we had a lovely lunch at the Savoy Grill and we apparently sat where Winston Churchill used to sit but I bet they say that to everyone!! They were a little slow serving us and we told the waiter we were worried about missing the start of the show. I think he panicked and poured chocolate sauce allover my apple crumble. Interesting flavours but I wouldn't want it again but no time to send it back!! We just made it in for the start of Gypsy, starring Imelda Staunton and I have to say that everything I have read about how wonderful she is is this show was absolutely true, she was beyond brilliant and left us all quite drained! We then headed for a drink at the Strand Palace Hotel, where a young waitress accidentally tipped a very large glass of gin & tonic over my friend, soaking her from head to foot and down to her undies!! We got her dried off and told them we wouldn't be paying for our dring, the bill should have been about £50 but we weren't arrested. Then we went to Covent Garden for another drink and mezze, which turned up so late that they told us not to pay for that either! A very good day/evening all round!! I think I was given a decaf coffee that wasn't and hardly slept last night, getting a bit spaced out now!!


What an amazing evening. Well done on the freebies!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's official, there is a table in my craft room. ....


Well, half a table. More than I have!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love dumplings xx


Is that why you love me?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good for you Rookie, enjoy yourself but don't wear yourself us and pop by when you can cos we'll miss you!! xxxxx


From me, too, Rookie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just waved my little evacuee off on her journey from the station today! She looked great and although most of them had tried, my Liv looked the best (not biased at all!!) I just hope they didn't get caught in the rain while they were walking back to school!


Great photos and Liv looks wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!!!  All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!!  xxxooo


what a relief. Now relax.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls from a stormy NE. I laid an extra 15 mins today. The plan todaya is I MIGHT mke some soup and dumplings, or I might not!. have a great day all of you.


I like your might or might not kind of day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For those of you who haven't already seen it, this is my craft room in the end of the garage - I told you I should have tidied it first but I know I am among friends so I didn't!!! No room for a car in the other end now, maybe a bike! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's a wonderful place for you to go to get away and do your crafting and just relax by yourself!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I like your might or might not kind of day.


I think that's the sort of day I'm going to have. It's quite stormy out right now and supposed to continue into tomorrow. I'll stay in and knit.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> D ear Polly, you have been through it. Sending you loads of love and hugs💜xxx


...and from me, as always Polly! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos and Liv looks wonderful! :thumbup:


Thanks Pam. Wondering how they are all doing now as, I think I said, they are sleeping in school overnight. I think Liv will be ok but not too sure about some of the others, maybe those that are not used to sleeping with others in the room! I also wonder what they are going to do with them this evening, maybe they will show an old film from the era? Will tell you more about it when I hear! Jake is having a 'Hobbit-fest' this evening, three Hobbit films in a row and his choice of takeaway for dinner!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam. Wondering how they are all doing now as, I think I said, they are sleeping in school overnight. I think Liv will be ok but not too sure about some of the others, maybe those that are not used to sleeping with others in the room! I also wonder what they are going to do with them this evening, maybe they will show an old film from the era? Will tell you more about it when I hear! Jake is having a 'Hobbit-fest' this evening, three Hobbit films in a row and his choice of takeaway for dinner!!


I was wondering what they would do with all of them for an overnight, too. Looking forward to hearing what you find out. Sounds like Jake is going to have a fun night!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a wonderful place for you to go to get away and do your crafting and just relax by yourself!


Have been down there most of the day, remodelling trousers for tiny Jill, embroidering a knitting bag for E-bay, cutting out a kimono top for the cruise and making a big Christmas card for our Zumba teacher, phew!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was wondering what they would do with all of them for an overnight, too. Looking forward to hearing what you find out. Sounds like Jake is going to have a fun night!


They took camping mats and sleeping bags into school yesterday but I can't think it's going to be very comfy! DD & family go camping quite often to she will be used to a little discomfort!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well....I didnt make any soup. We went out to Redcar to the market. You may recognise the plce. Its where British Steel have closed down. Also we are losing 700 jobs at Boulby potash mine. DH used to work there for nearly 30 yrs. Someone with a microphone stuck it in his face today.Said they were from BBC Radio, They wanted to know what we thought of the firms losing so many jobs. I continued to buy my eggs from the market stall and left DH to talk to her.I get mixed up with my words (as u know) .

Tomorrow DH goes with DS to Birmingham NEC and Ive got the day to myself. I'm going to try snd at least finish one baby coat. Trouble is Margs husband is out most of the day aswell. So, there could be some serious coffee drinking.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Somebody mentioned dumplings recently on here and that was it! Had lovely second day stew with fluffy dumpling, yum!!


"twas me......................


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. I've taken on a consulting project so will be on here less as I go back out into the working world. I've already had several meetings and do the official hand off of materials and responsibilities this morning. First meetings to implement new payroll and benefits systems as well as help with general set up for a company that is spinning off from the parent company and needs to set up everything on it's own (and apparently parent company is not playing nice). The project will last into next year until everything is done or the company brings on it's own employee(s) to do the work.
> 
> I'm actually enjoying it as I've always liked my profession/career; it's just that the timing could be better with the holidays coming along so quickly. It didn't seem to take long to clear away any cobwebs that have accumulated over the past year+ while I wasn't taking assignments to watch DGS and get some things done around the house. Now that he's in all day school and house and yard work are pretty much done, I'm back to being semi-employed so truly a "Rookie Retiree" because I'm still not fully retired and still learning how to do it.


Dont even think of leaving us...do you hear me???????????? DONT EVER THINK OF LEAVING US........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

GoFlo said:


> Who says I'm easy?
> 
> sorry, not bern around for a while, but lve been bisy knitying myself some longjohns as I ve been told its cold in harrogate. I must say I'm really excited l hope Susan has got everything organized as I m hopeless at anythink like that. Ill try to keep in touch a bit more, but I'm such a busy little bee.


Susans got BO organised. All I know is we need a taxi (or 2)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you and all who cheered me. I felt better in a couple of days. Yesterday was odd. Met two ladies for dinner and one phoned she was late because she went back to find her umbrella she thought she left in a store. Later found it in a different store. Had my phone to hear the call but left the restaurant later and had no phone. Went back and the desk man had it. No idea how I lost it. Went to a store from there to get a wallet, showed my license as requested and lady behind me said I'd dropped the case holding it. Had much I'd miss if I lost it. Not sure how it fell because I put it in my purse in the child seat of the cart. Went to a bakery and only had half my keys. Found thr other half had been left in the ignition. At that point it started to rain and when I left the bakery it poured soooo hard in front of the car was a mass of rain. No place to pull over on the highway so I went slow and prayed I'd keep the suggestion of a lane visible. Our dinner had been nice but I would have stayed home had I known all this would happen. I had coupons so we each saved $5 and I gave three people in the restaurant coupons for free meals for their children under 10 years old. I have 4 more days on my meds. Took dog to vet and the lump wasn't there, no temp, only $57 for the visit which at times costs hundreds. She was aggressive toward the doctor so we had to muzzle her and on the way out a huge German shepherd and she exchanged angry barks. The man had good control of his dog, beautiful brindle color, size of small pony. Son had control of ours. Girl who weighed her said dog was reacting to my nervousness but dog is like that all the time. On the way in the car she barks at everything which is why I was nervous. I get blamed for everything. She was lucky I didnt set her straight but all I wanted was to get my dog away from peope and animals. I don't know where the bump went. Vet thought it had been a tick under the skin. She had Lyme last year so test would not show if it was a tick now. I'm up early because dog woke me to go out. Of course she and the rest of Rip VanWinkle's castle are asleep. But I'm glad I had time to chat with you. I've not had time to get here or knit or read for days. I have a good size tidy up project in mond but if I'm tired it's going to stay in my mind.


My little friend jolly...If its going to happen then it will happen to you. You still make me smile though. Dont let life turn you away from who you are. You are just our jolly. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> "twas me......................


I am most grateful, I had forgotten how delish they are!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well....I didnt make any soup. We went out to Redcar to the market. You may recognise the plce. Its where British Steel have closed down. Also we are losing 700 jobs at Boulby potash mine. DH used to work there for nearly 30 yrs. Someone with a microphone stuck it in his face today.Said they were from BBC Radio, They wanted to know what we thought of the firms losing so many jobs. I continued to buy my eggs from the market stall and left DH to talk to her.I get mixed up with my words (as u know) .
> 
> Tomorrow DH goes with DS to Birmingham NEC and Ive got the day to myself. I'm going to try snd at least finish one baby coat. Trouble is Margs husband is out most of the day aswell. So, there could be some serious coffee drinking.


What's on at the NEC then? I saw Neil Diamond there once back in the stone age!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jill and I are going out tomorrow, starting off heading for town but I don't think the weather is going to be all that so I am going to suggest we head for Brent Cross Shopping Centre, there is a John Lewis there, apparently!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For those of you who haven't already seen it, this is my craft room in the end of the garage - I told you I should have tidied it first but I know I am among friends so I didn't!!! No room for a car in the other end now, maybe a bike! :lol: :lol: :lol:


londy its fabulous.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> londy its fabulous.....


Thank you dear! I could do with a bit more room but I'd only fill it up with more stuff - I don't even keep my knitting supplies down there, there isn't room!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well, half a table. More than I have!


half a table and a craft room more than me :-o :-o :-o :-o


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> Such a warm and welcoming place. The wood youmshow reminds me of the benches and such someone in my area mKes from wood like you show. You sure have your work cut out for you


It's all split and stacked now ready for next Winter, it has to dry out for a year. :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Hello Barny. You fit right in here. It's always good to find a new friend.


I hope so but I feel like the new kid on the block. not sure what half of you are on about but hopefully will catch up in time. Mind you, you all seem to have exciting 'on-the-go' lives. My life is very mundane, but to be honest I couldn't live in a city again if you paid me, love the laid-back rural life.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so nice that you're around to give Mom (and baby) a respite. I sure wish I would have had someone with our 3, but I made do and babies and I survived. I believe this generation of grandmas (and grandpas) are much more willing to and eager to watch DGC. I know my MIL and Mom were of a mind that they had raised their own kids and weren't to be part of raising their DGC. My MIL was local and would come when called, but only when it was absolutely necessary (such as going into labor with second and third and someone needed to watch the ones at home). My Mom was many many miles away and after raising 11 of her own and already having over 20 grandchildren wasn't the least bit phased by any more DGC.


I know I'm always there for my daughters but I lost my mum when I was a teenager, only had dad until the girls were little. Bill had neither parents. I know how many times I want a mum around.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope so but I feel like the new kid on the block. not sure what half of you are on about but hopefully will catch up in time. Mind you, you all seem to have exciting 'on-the-go' lives. My life is very mundane, but to be honest I couldn't live in a city again if you paid me, love the laid-back rural life.


I dont live in the city Barny. When I go to York I'm like a mole coming from underground. I dont like hustle and bustle. I like it when life passes me by somedays. But thats not often. I have a DH that wants to go out all the time.....BUT TOMORROW I CAN PLEASE MYSELF. I may stay in my pj's and knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know I'm always there for my daughters but I lost my mum when I was a teenager, only had dad until the girls were little. Bill had neither parents. I know how many times I want a mum around.


here here, Been there asnd bought the t shirt. My mum died when I was 11. Sometimes I think of this little helpless child that had to learn how to cope with life, and I feel sad. Then I realise its me I'm thinking of. Its a strange feeling. Everything I've ever done or tyhe way I am is down to me. love me or leave me.......NOW...I have my own family. they are my world.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> here here, Been there asnd bought the t shirt. My mum died when I was 11. Sometimes I think of this little helpless child that had to learn how to cope with life, and I feel sad. Then I realise its me I'm thinking of. Its a strange feeling. Everything I've ever done or tyhe way I am is down to me. love me or leave me.......NOW...I have my own family. they are my world.


Same here! Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Same here! Xxx


xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well I went to cuddle the baby & was worried about him. My DD had had a bad night with him, several little things so she rang the Dr. They said to take him up. The Dr examined him & said he had to go straight to hospital. We have just got home. He had blood tests etc & nothing showed up, they think he has a viral infection plus he's not feeding properly. Hopefully my DD is reassured & they get sleep tonight!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Magic! I want to meet the lady with the blue hair!


She is lovel y, as well as singing she belongs to the sewing group, a cery crafty lady and her hair is always that colour.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I went to cuddle the baby & was worried about him. My DD had had a bad night with him, several little things so she rang the Dr. They said to take him up. The Dr examined him & said he had to go straight to hospital. We have just got home. He had blood tests etc & nothing showed up, they think he has a viral infection plus he's not feeding properly. Hopefully my DD is reassured & they get sleep tonight!


Poor little thing, l hope both he and DD get a good night sleep.x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope so but I feel like the new kid on the block. not sure what half of you are on about but hopefully will catch up in time. Mind you, you all seem to have exciting 'on-the-go' lives. My life is very mundane, but to be honest I couldn't live in a city again if you paid me, love the laid-back rural life.


Hi Barny, don't worry lve bren here for ages snd l still don't know half of what anybody is talking about.💜


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been down there most of the day, remodelling trousers for tiny Jill, embroidering a knitting bag for E-bay, cutting out a kimono top for the cruise and making a big Christmas card for our Zumba teacher, phew!!


Phew is right! You've been plenty busy today. I'm working on getting some laundry done and blocking another little shawlette. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They took camping mats and sleeping bags into school yesterday but I can't think it's going to be very comfy! DD & family go camping quite often to she will be used to a little discomfort!


Well, that won't be too bad for her then.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jill and I are going out tomorrow, starting off heading for town but I don't think the weather is going to be all that so I am going to suggest we head for Brent Cross Shopping Centre, there is a John Lewis there, apparently!!


A covered shopping center sounds much better than wandering around in the rain.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope so but I feel like the new kid on the block. not sure what half of you are on about but hopefully will catch up in time. Mind you, you all seem to have exciting 'on-the-go' lives. My life is very mundane, but to be honest I couldn't live in a city again if you paid me, love the laid-back rural life.


I would love a laid-back rural life and hope to have it one day as we have some property in a very small community in the mountains of southern New Mexico that we plan to move to at some point. Yours sounds heavenly to me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I dont live in the city Barny. When I go to York I'm like a mole coming from underground. I dont like hustle and bustle. I like it when life passes me by somedays. But thats not often. I have a DH that wants to go out all the time.....BUT TOMORROW I CAN PLEASE MYSELF. I may stay in my pj's and knit.


That sounds like a great plan for tomorrow, Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I went to cuddle the baby & was worried about him. My DD had had a bad night with him, several little things so she rang the Dr. They said to take him up. The Dr examined him & said he had to go straight to hospital. We have just got home. He had blood tests etc & nothing showed up, they think he has a viral infection plus he's not feeding properly. Hopefully my DD is reassured & they get sleep tonight!


Oh, dear! I sure hope he can get over that quickly, Chris. It can be so worrisome. Hopefully they will all get some sleep tonight. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, dear! I sure hope he can get over that quickly, Chris. It can be so worrisome. Hopefully they will all get some sleep tonight. xxxooo


I agree Pam. I have always said "if you get a good night sleep, whatever they throw at you in the day, you can cope!"


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope so but I feel like the new kid on the block. not sure what half of you are on about but hopefully will catch up in time. Mind you, you all seem to have exciting 'on-the-go' lives. My life is very mundane, but to be honest I couldn't live in a city again if you paid me, love the laid-back rural life.


I felt the same when I was new to the group.
I grew up in a rural setting and would love to go back to the sticks one day...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just saying.....


I love this photo ......... it is wonderful


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine soon gets bored as well, especially if it's wet out. Keep saying he should get a hobby but can't get him interested in anything.


When my DH begins to get glum & cranky, I tell him that it is time for him to go for a ride on his bike - he has a Harley in the shed, but sometimes the weather is way too hot, or way too wet; to go for a ride. After his ride, he is much happier!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like to see the mosaic made by my WI friend from china and stuff given by our WI members 💜


That is wonderful, she is very talented 💓


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thought I would show you, it's real brotherly love, colours are a bit strange though!


Beautiful photo xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so nice that you're around to give Mom (and baby) a respite. I sure wish I would have had someone with our 3, but I made do and babies and I survived. I believe this generation of grandmas (and grandpas) are much more willing to and eager to watch DGC. I know my MIL and Mom were of a mind that they had raised their own kids and weren't to be part of raising their DGC. My MIL was local and would come when called, but only when it was absolutely necessary (such as going into labor with second and third and someone needed to watch the ones at home). My Mom was many many miles away and after raising 11 of her own and already having over 20 grandchildren wasn't the least bit phased by any more DGC.


That is so sad, my mum had a lot of gks (according to me, anyway) but each new grandchild was precious to her. However, I will concede that your mum did have more than my mum had 😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, did you know that white milk comes from white cows and chocolate milk comes from brown cows?


😂😃😄😅😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So very happy to hear that dear, you must be so relieved, I know we are!! Love you girl! xxxxxx


The same from me xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I woke this morning to disastrous news! I hope all family members, and friends in the affected areas are all safe!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> God help us


Is drinking and driving ok over your way?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Everyone is safe then cos we don't know how to work one of those!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Anyone who can man knitting needles can man one of those....I think?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's and I won.....a pkt of choc chip cookies and $12......Good eh? The staff isnt coming to do for me this week. Ive got a bit more knitting done, so I'll have 2 items finished this weekend I hope. Hope you've all had a good day.


Purple is talking about chocolate tes and you about chocolate chips. I've taken my pill and must. Wait an hour and a half before eating. Oh me!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I do love going down there, it's lovely and warm and I put my music on and make/mend/alter stuff!!!


Sounds ideal! A pleasant day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had one of my furry friends die last week she was a pretty cat, and wouldn't you know a whole family claimed us DD was even able to catch one of the kittens and not one of us got even a scratch he is so sweet!


Sad you've lost your dear one. Kitten and cat are very cute.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good norning girls. I thought the wind had calmed but it seems to be still as bad. On school pickup today.Have a greta day.


I'm betting on some snow tonight but hope I'm wrong.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. WI AGM tonight and we are celebrating 100 yrs of the WI, everyone is dressing in a costume from that period and our singing group will be performing.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Xx💜


Bravo! Wish I were there to hear you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We're always there for you, it's a shame you can't pop round for a coffee!


You have been here for me. At times I'm disappointed in myself to be so needy. But as needy as I am I'm glad to be still afloat. I never imagined living without my mom. Don't know why. Just trusted if the time came I'd deal with it then. I mothered her since i was 7. But she mothered me as well. We were bery close tho that last year we seemed to disagree much. So here I am dealing with it not well but adequate. If I very get brave enough to travel meeting you and the others in person will be top of my list of what I want to do in your area. I Would prefer tea tho


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't mention the Q word. I have 19 days to finish it, when it's his birthday.


My friend put her UFO wrapped in the box with an IOU attached. That way she could work neater than hurrying to finish on time. I hope you can finish on time tho.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, raining hard here this morning so I think Jill and I are still going up to London but think we will jump on any old bus and see where it takes us!! Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. DH went off with DS at 6 this morning to go to the carshow. Better them than me. I intend to knit. knit. knit and knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I went to cuddle the baby & was worried about him. My DD had had a bad night with him, several little things so she rang the Dr. They said to take him up. The Dr examined him & said he had to go straight to hospital. We have just got home. He had blood tests etc & nothing showed up, they think he has a viral infection plus he's not feeding properly. Hopefully my DD is reassured & they get sleep tonight!


I hope evrything is fine /chrissy. sending you hugs


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning all..... I had a real lie in this morning, couldn't believe the time when I looked at the clock. I can't remember the last time I slept beyond 7.30


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Wet and rainy and cold here today. Apart from a quick dash to the shops I'll be joining Susan and knit knit knit&#128156;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning all..... I had a real lie in this morning, couldn't believe the time when I looked at the clock. I can't remember the last time I slept beyond 7.30


7.30! That's nearly the middle of the night 💜 :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For those of you who haven't already seen it, this is my craft room in the end of the garage - I told you I should have tidied it first but I know I am among friends so I didn't!!! No room for a car in the other end now, maybe a bike! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's what a craft room usually looks like. I'd love to have a place where I could always have the sewing machine out & usable, the ironing board and iron at the ready (has to be a sturdy board) and a large empty cutting table.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just sent an email to DS luckily he's a few hundred miles from Paris, but has friends there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what a craft room usually looks like. I'd love to have a place where I could always have the sewing machine out & usable, the ironing board and iron at the ready (has to be a sturdy board) and a large empty cutting table.


Hi Rookie, you are up early. Going to play in my craftroom today, come and join me💜xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jill and I are going out tomorrow, starting off heading for town but I don't think the weather is going to be all that so I am going to suggest we head for Brent Cross Shopping Centre, there is a John Lewis there, apparently!!


Loved the John Lewis store; I could have spent more in there, but DH was in tow so had to be a quick run through.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I went to cuddle the baby & was worried about him. My DD had had a bad night with him, several little things so she rang the Dr. They said to take him up. The Dr examined him & said he had to go straight to hospital. We have just got home. He had blood tests etc & nothing showed up, they think he has a viral infection plus he's not feeding properly. Hopefully my DD is reassured & they get sleep tonight!


Sick babies are always a worry. Hope he begins eating well again and that Mom and baby can get rested up and enjoy their time together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I woke this morning to disastrous news! I hope all family members, and friends in the affected areas are all safe!


Yes, it's horrible news. I was in meetings and then at the hair salon most of the day so didn't turn the TV on until after dinner. So much sadness. Praying for all who are still waiting to hear if loved ones are safe. I'm also praying for all the medical, military, police and good Samaritans who are helping.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just sent an email to DS luckily he's a few hundred miles from Paris, but has friends there.


So sad. Glad that your family isn't any where near the tragedy. It's affected all of us though. Prayers for DS's family and friends near Paris.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, you are up early. Going to play in my craftroom today, come and join me💜xxx


On my way! I'll be putting up the ball winder on my dining room table (which also operates as the cutting table and sewing table) and getting some of the yarn that I purchased at Annie's Craft Festival in Ft. Wayne. It's mostly blends of cotton/silk, cotton/wool and cotton/linen that I'm using for decorative leaves & plant stand coasters. I'm also winding some purple cotton to make the youngest DGD a flamenco dress so she has one to wear when her older sister wears the one that her AuntieM got for her on the business trip to Spain. Older granddaughter asked me to please make her younger sister a dress and to make it in purple. I had a hard time finding the ruffle yarn and leotard that goes together, but am visiting a dance studio this a.m. in the hopes that I'm all set.

I also started crocheting what I hope will be bunch of snowflakes, Christmas bells, angels, and Christmas tree ornaments. I also decided that I'm going to make a felt (or would flannel work?) stretched over a frame and put a bunch of crocheted pieces (made out of wool so I hope they'll stick to the flannel/felt.) for the kids to arrange on there any way they'd like. I decided to do just a plain canvas rather than a tree, etc. so that it could be used year around. The first one will be many colored leaves and tree trunk/limbs so the kids can move the leaves from the tree to the ground. And, when they're not around, I can arrange it to look like a beautiful piece of art!



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/161637074100131214/

I was at the craft store for their big Veteran's Day sale and got the double printed flannel while it was on sale and then another 25% off to make each of the girls a flannel scarf with crocheted edge. Once I get a photo of the yarn/flannel choices I made, I'll post it. Once the yarn is off the dining room table, I'll square up the flannel pieces and use a rotary cutter to pre-pierce the holes.
http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crocheted-edge-flannel-scarf/

Going to enjoy my crafting day!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad. Glad that your family isn't any where near the tragedy. It's affected all of us though. Prayers for DS's family and friends near Paris.


Thanks Rookie 💜x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rookie, what a lovely lit of crafty ideas. Lms little cousin would love that dress xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> You have been here for me. At times I'm disappointed in myself to be so needy. But as needy as I am I'm glad to be still afloat. I never imagined living without my mom. Don't know why. Just trusted if the time came I'd deal with it then. I mothered her since i was 7. But she mothered me as well. We were bery close tho that last year we seemed to disagree much. So here I am dealing with it not well but adequate. If I very get brave enough to travel meeting you and the others in person will be top of my list of what I want to do in your area. I Would prefer tea tho


We can arrange tea, we are famous for it!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Wet and rainy and cold here today. Apart from a quick dash to the shops I'll be joining Susan and knit knit knit💜


Same here, have had dinner (we eat lunch time) so looks as though I will have to knit as well. Oh dear. :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> My friend put her UFO wrapped in the box with an IOU attached. That way she could work neater than hurrying to finish on time. I hope you can finish on time tho.


I started this quilt 3 years ago for my SIL as a Christmas gift. Every year he looks for it! It's his birthday soon so I'm going to try & surprise him by fun hang it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. First of all thanks for messages about the baby. I saw my DD this morning & she said he seems a little better this morning plus she got some sleep which was better for her. Just spent the morning in a churchyard with 13 children, various ages. My friend arranges things for the local church & my GSs all went, baby stayed at home!. It poured with rain but we all had on our waterproofs & the kids were making camps . We finished by having a hot dog picnic which I cooked indoors & they ate in there too, must too cold by then to cook & eat outdoors. I'm off for a hot shower after a much needed cuppa!
So glad your DS & family are safe Purple.
Enjoy that knitting everyone, keep warm! Love to you all xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just caught up and heard the news in Paris. This is a horrible world we are living in at times. Theres so much evil. My thoughts are with the familys.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just caught up and heard the news in Paris. This is a horrible world we are living in at times. Theres so much evil. My thoughts are with the familys.


Had an email from DS a friend of a friend was injured in Paris last night. 💜x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had an email from DS a friend of a friend was injured in Paris last night. 💜x


So sorry, hope they will be OK. Thinking of all those concerned with this tragedy, what world we are living in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, raining hard here this morning so I think Jill and I are still going up to London but think we will jump on any old bus and see where it takes us!! Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxxxxxx


Enjoy yiur day out. It's raining hard here, too. Have errands to run, so hope it goes away (but it's not supposed to until tomorrow - maybe).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning all..... I had a real lie in this morning, couldn't believe the time when I looked at the clock. I can't remember the last time I slept beyond 7.30


Good for you!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just sent an email to DS luckily he's a few hundred miles from Paris, but has friends there.


It's so awful and worrisome.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So sorry, hope they will be OK. Thinking of all those concerned with this tragedy, what world we are living in.


I completely agree. Prayers for all and comforting hugs to everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had an email from DS a friend of a friend was injured in Paris last night. 💜x


I'm sure we'll hear many stories about these attacks; they will affect so many forever.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, raining hard here this morning so I think Jill and I are still going up to London but think we will jump on any old bus and see where it takes us!! Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxxxxxx


I just love that idea sometimes I get in the car and it seems to know just where I needed to be!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Same here, have had dinner (we eat lunch time) so looks as though I will have to knit as well. Oh dear. :lol:


Maybe we have all been knitting today. I made soup for lunch and have sat knitting all afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I too hope everyone's loved ones are safe that is horrible, I have to run for now love and hugs.

Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what a craft room usually looks like. I'd love to have a place where I could always have the sewing machine out & usable, the ironing board and iron at the ready (has to be a sturdy board) and a large empty cutting table.


I haven't room for a large table but behind the one in the picture is another one, folded flat. That had to come out yesterday and be taped to the other one so I could cut out on it! There wasn't a lot of room left for me once they were both out!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> On my way! I'll be putting up the ball winder on my dining room table (which also operates as the cutting table and sewing table) and getting some of the yarn that I purchased at Annie's Craft Festival in Ft. Wayne. It's mostly blends of cotton/silk, cotton/wool and cotton/linen that I'm using for decorative leaves & plant stand coasters. I'm also winding some purple cotton to make the youngest DGD a flamenco dress so she has one to wear when her older sister wears the one that her AuntieM got for her on the business trip to Spain. Older granddaughter asked me to please make her younger sister a dress and to make it in purple. I had a hard time finding the ruffle yarn and leotard that goes together, but am visiting a dance studio this a.m. in the hopes that I'm all set.
> 
> I also started crocheting what I hope will be bunch of snowflakes, Christmas bells, angels, and Christmas tree ornaments. I also decided that I'm going to make a felt (or would flannel work?) stretched over a frame and put a bunch of crocheted pieces (made out of wool so I hope they'll stick to the flannel/felt.) for the kids to arrange on there any way they'd like. I decided to do just a plain canvas rather than a tree, etc. so that it could be used year around. The first one will be many colored leaves and tree trunk/limbs so the kids can move the leaves from the tree to the ground. And, when they're not around, I can arrange it to look like a beautiful piece of art!
> 
> ...


That little dress is divine!! What about a tiny piece of hooky, self-adhesive Velcro on the back of the crocheted pieces to make sure they don't keep falling off?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. First of all thanks for messages about the baby. I saw my DD this morning & she said he seems a little better this morning plus she got some sleep which was better for her. Just spent the morning in a churchyard with 13 children, various ages. My friend arranges things for the local church & my GSs all went, baby stayed at home!. It poured with rain but we all had on our waterproofs & the kids were making camps . We finished by having a hot dog picnic which I cooked indoors & they ate in there too, must too cold by then to cook & eat outdoors. I'm off for a hot shower after a much needed cuppa!
> So glad your DS & family are safe Purple.
> Enjoy that knitting everyone, keep warm! Love to you all xx


So glad little DGS is a bit better, so sorry he got a virus, he's still so young to be fighting that. Sounds like a fun day for the kids but for you, not so much!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had an email from DS a friend of a friend was injured in Paris last night. 💜x


So very sorry to hear that dear, sending good wishes for a fast and complete recovery for Ds's friend xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just love that idea sometimes I get in the car and it seems to know just where I needed to be!


It didn't quite work out as we had forgotten that today was the Lord Mayor of London's Parade today, which meant all the traffic was put on diversion and we kept getting stuck. We eventually got off the bus, found a pub and had a nice light lunch - no Rosé!! - had to settle for a Sauvignon Blanc! Then we got the underground to Stratford and had a bit of a wander around the Westfield Shopping Centre but it was very, very busy, as it will be from now until Christmas. Good day though and although it didn't really stop raining, we didn't get wet once!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That little dress is divine!! What about a tiny piece of hooky, self-adhesive Velcro on the back of the crocheted pieces to make sure they don't keep falling off?


I'm sure I'll have to figure out something; there are so many things in the craft store that work for so many different things, that I'm sure I'll make it work somehow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That little dress is divine!! What about a tiny piece of hooky, self-adhesive Velcro on the back of the crocheted pieces to make sure they don't keep falling off?


This is big sister in her flamenco dress that AuntieM got for her while on a business trip to France. Big sister begged me to make one for little sister. Not sure if little sister was begging to wear her dress so she wanted her little sister to have one of her own or just that she wanted little sister to be able to dance in their home dance recitals together. I may have to make a new one for the big sister as it looks like she's beginning to outgrow the one she has.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is big sister in her flamenco dress that AuntieM got for her while on a business trip to France. Big sister begged me to make one for little sister. Not sure if little sister was begging to wear her dress so she wanted her little sister to have one of her own or just that she wanted little sister to be able to dance in their home dance recitals together. I may have to make a new one for the big sister as it looks like she's beginning to outgrow the one she has.


Maybe but we know it will find a good home with a little someone who will have a pink one AND a purple one!!! Very cute!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So very sorry to hear that dear, sending good wishes for a fast and complete recovery for Ds's friend xxx


...and of course to all the other poor people who are injured or grieving.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi, if anyone is still on-line. What is the weather like with you at the moment? Don't think we will be going to bed early tonight, the wind is howling around us and the barn is creaking away. Hate to think what we will wake up to in the morning. The only consolation is it's main beams have been standing for hundreds of years so hopefully they will last a bit longer. Not sure about the roof though. Hope you are all having a better night than us. Barny


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, if anyone is still on-line. What is the weather like with you at the moment? Don't think we will be going to bed early tonight, the wind is howling around us and the barn is creaking away. Hate to think what we will wake up to in the morning. The only consolation is it's main beams have been standing for hundreds of years so hopefully they will last a bit longer. Not sure about the roof though. Hope you are all having a better night than us. Barny


Here is London is very wet & turning chilly. We have had some terrible wind yesterday which was scary. Hope the night improves & your home stops creaking. I shall be thinking of you. The weather forecast did say winds across Wales, sorry.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Maybe we have all been knitting today. I made soup for lunch and have sat knitting all afternoon :thumbup:


I had to run some errands and luckily it wasn't raining so hard while I was out. It's pouring buckets again now. Will sit down and get some knitting done when I finish up here on the computer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So very sorry to hear that dear, sending good wishes for a fast and complete recovery for Ds's friend xxx


From me, too, Purple. It's such an unthinkable tragedy. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It didn't quite work out as we had forgotten that today was the Lord Mayor of London's Parade today, which meant all the traffic was put on diversion and we kept getting stuck. We eventually got off the bus, found a pub and had a nice light lunch - no Rosé!! - had to settle for a Sauvignon Blanc! Then we got the underground to Stratford and had a bit of a wander around the Westfield Shopping Centre but it was very, very busy, as it will be from now until Christmas. Good day though and although it didn't really stop raining, we didn't get wet once!!!


Sounds like it turned out to be a fun day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe but we know it will find a good home with a little someone who will have a pink one AND a purple one!!! Very cute!!


Ditto from me, Rookie!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, if anyone is still on-line. What is the weather like with you at the moment? Don't think we will be going to bed early tonight, the wind is howling around us and the barn is creaking away. Hate to think what we will wake up to in the morning. The only consolation is it's main beams have been standing for hundreds of years so hopefully they will last a bit longer. Not sure about the roof though. Hope you are all having a better night than us. Barny


Hope the wind calms down and you don't suffer any damage. Hugs💜x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Purple. It's such an unthinkable tragedy. xxxooo


Thanks Pam💜x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope the wind calms down and you don't suffer any damage. Hugs💜x


Me, too, Barny!  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just sent an email to DS luckily he's a few hundred miles from Paris, but has friends there.


I am so glad your family isn't in Paris, and I hope their friends are all safe. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm it is cold here 41 degrees I know I have been quiet but lots going on....still here just...not

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, if anyone is still on-line. What is the weather like with you at the moment? Don't think we will be going to bed early tonight, the wind is howling around us and the barn is creaking away. Hate to think what we will wake up to in the morning. The only consolation is it's main beams have been standing for hundreds of years so hopefully they will last a bit longer. Not sure about the roof though. Hope you are all having a better night than us. Barny


I hope you made it through the night safe and well and that your roof is still intact.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm it is cold here 41 degrees I know I have been quiet but lots going on....still here just...not
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


((((((((XXXXXXX)))))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm it is cold here 41 degrees I know I have been quiet but lots going on....still here just...not
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hang on in there Lisa, sending you lots of love and hugs💜xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from bright but very windy Surrey.

Barny I hope you and your roof were ok last night. 

Another knitting and sewing day for me.

Hope everyone is ok. Xxxxx&#128156;


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is big sister in her flamenco dress that AuntieM got for her while on a business trip to France. Big sister begged me to make one for little sister. Not sure if little sister was begging to wear her dress so she wanted her little sister to have one of her own or just that she wanted little sister to be able to dance in their home dance recitals together. I may have to make a new one for the big sister as it looks like she's beginning to outgrow the one she has.


Lovely little girl. Lovely dress.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just caught up and heard the news in Paris. This is a horrible world we are living in at times. Theres so much evil. My thoughts are with the familys.


I agree. Sending good wishes for family and friends of you all to be safe. I have just heard about Paris. Despicable!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its windy but dry. My tum is still off. Dont intend to do much today. Happy new week.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from bright but very windy Surrey.
> 
> Barny I hope you and your roof were ok last night.
> 
> ...


Well the roof seems intact but woke up to no electricity, so back to basics got the wood burner going and eventually got a pan of water boiling to make a cuppa. The power is now back on, hopefully to stay, but it is still extremely wet and windy here so fingers crossed. More knitting to be done today, you won't catch me going out the front door today. Hope everyone is warm and safe. One advantage of living here is we are not likely to flood. I noticed on the news last night that Cumbria, where we used to live had imminent flood warnings out in Kendal our nearest large town up there. See you later, hopefully. Barny


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, if anyone is still on-line. What is the weather like with you at the moment? Don't think we will be going to bed early tonight, the wind is howling around us and the barn is creaking away. Hate to think what we will wake up to in the morning. The only consolation is it's main beams have been standing for hundreds of years so hopefully they will last a bit longer. Not sure about the roof though. Hope you are all having a better night than us. Barny


Hi Barney, hope you are still under cover and your roof isn't now nearer me than you!! It is a bit windy here and that has forced me to finally but the garden table and chairs away this morning but the wind is keeping the weather moving fast so it is alternating blue sky and sunshine then dark grey skies with the threat of rain but it's 16'C so still mild. That is the end of the weather news form London!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, if anyone is still on-line. What is the weather like with you at the moment? Don't think we will be going to bed early tonight, the wind is howling around us and the barn is creaking away. Hate to think what we will wake up to in the morning. The only consolation is it's main beams have been standing for hundreds of years so hopefully they will last a bit longer. Not sure about the roof though. Hope you are all having a better night than us. Barny


By the way, my avatar shows me on the right and PurpleFi on the left!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm it is cold here 41 degrees I know I have been quiet but lots going on....still here just...not
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hang in there, my lovely, we'll still be here for you whenever!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the roof seems intact but woke up to no electricity, so back to basics got the wood burner going and eventually got a pan of water boiling to make a cuppa. The power is now back on, hopefully to stay, but it is still extremely wet and windy here so fingers crossed. More knitting to be done today, you won't catch me going out the front door today. Hope everyone is warm and safe. One advantage of living here is we are not likely to flood. I noticed on the news last night that Cumbria, where we used to live had imminent flood warnings out in Kendal our nearest large town up there. See you later, hopefully. Barny


I saw that about Cumbria, awful to have flooding. Glad you are staying all cosy indoors today and so glad you have your wood burner going, stay safe! x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Lovely little girl. Lovely dress.


I just realized that I typed that the dress was from France when it was from Spain when my DD was there on a business trip. Obvious that France was on my mind and that I was praying for all the French and others who were near the terror.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had a nice bath and put on clean pjs. Im staying in then today.Got lots to do but cant be bothered. I might need my happy pills tweaked!!!!Whatever you do have a great day. Tomorrow is my Christmas lunch and bogoff with s and b. I may just end up with soup.

I bet the french people and family's have woken up sad and shocked. Dont you sometimes wish we could turn back the clocks. Just pure evil, thats all it is. I'm stunned. As are millions of others all around the world.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the roof seems intact but woke up to no electricity, so back to basics got the wood burner going and eventually got a pan of water boiling to make a cuppa. The power is now back on, hopefully to stay, but it is still extremely wet and windy here so fingers crossed. More knitting to be done today, you won't catch me going out the front door today. Hope everyone is warm and safe. One advantage of living here is we are not likely to flood. I noticed on the news last night that Cumbria, where we used to live had imminent flood warnings out in Kendal our nearest large town up there. See you later, hopefully. Barny


i like cumbria Barny. my friend and me used to go to Carlisle to line dance not so long ago. and who doesnt like the lakes? its so pretty.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, my avatar shows me on the right and PurpleFi on the left!!


they are disguised and acting stupid under cover.... :XD: :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope so but I feel like the new kid on the block. not sure what half of you are on about but hopefully will catch up in time. Mind you, you all seem to have exciting 'on-the-go' lives. My life is very mundane, but to be honest I couldn't live in a city again if you paid me, love the laid-back rural life.


you sound gorgeously relaxed; and therefore relaxing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I dont live in the city Barny. When I go to York I'm like a mole coming from underground. I dont like hustle and bustle. I like it when life passes me by somedays. But thats not often. I have a DH that wants to go out all the time.....BUT TOMORROW I CAN PLEASE MYSELF. I may stay in my pj's and knit.


all day in warm pjs = bliss!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> here here, Been there asnd bought the t shirt. My mum died when I was 11. Sometimes I think of this little helpless child that had to learn how to cope with life, and I feel sad. Then I realise its me I'm thinking of. Its a strange feeling. Everything I've ever done or tyhe way I am is down to me. love me or leave me.......NOW...I have my own family. they are my world.


I do occasionally feel how sad it is that I am always here for anyone and everyone, but have no-one to turn to myself. That's probably why this group and a few of my army ladies mean so much to me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well I went to cuddle the baby & was worried about him. My DD had had a bad night with him, several little things so she rang the Dr. They said to take him up. The Dr examined him & said he had to go straight to hospital. We have just got home. He had blood tests etc & nothing showed up, they think he has a viral infection plus he's not feeding properly. Hopefully my DD is reassured & they get sleep tonight!


Poor little mite. He'll get lots of virtual healing hugs from here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning all..... I had a real lie in this morning, couldn't believe the time when I looked at the clock. I can't remember the last time I slept beyond 7.30


Good. You obviously needed it. I hope it didn't stop you sleeping last night.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what a craft room usually looks like. I'd love to have a place where I could always have the sewing machine out & usable, the ironing board and iron at the ready (has to be a sturdy board) and a large empty cutting table.


wouldn't that be bliss. And a large comfy chair with arms high enough to lean on and knit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, if anyone is still on-line. What is the weather like with you at the moment? Don't think we will be going to bed early tonight, the wind is howling around us and the barn is creaking away. Hate to think what we will wake up to in the morning. The only consolation is it's main beams have been standing for hundreds of years so hopefully they will last a bit longer. Not sure about the roof though. Hope you are all having a better night than us. Barny


It was howling here as well last night. Our roof is OK now for a few years.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Barney, hope you are still under cover and your roof isn't now nearer me than you!! It is a bit windy here and that has forced me to finally but the garden table and chairs away this morning but the wind is keeping the weather moving fast so it is alternating blue sky and sunshine then dark grey skies with the threat of rain but it's 16'C so still mild. That is the end of the weather news form London!!


The wind has gone today, but the air is drizzly. It isn't so much raining as misting. We went to the Warrior birds memorial this morning and got chilled and damp. We had a huge squadron of live pigeons following the boys around the memorial as they threw bird seed. I hope their mother will email me the picture she took of Merlin with a pigeon perched on his fingers eating from his hand.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, my avatar shows me on the right and PurpleFi on the left!!


and mine shows me at an airshow with our yellow landrover firetruck behind me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just realized that I typed that the dress was from France when it was from Spain when my DD was there on a business trip. Obvious that France was on my mind and that I was praying for all the French and others who were near the terror.


France is on all our minds ATM. So many people; so much pain and heartache; so wrong.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> they are disguised and acting stupid under cover.... :XD: :roll:


Who sats we sre acting!

Just checked 10 day weather forecast cast its getting colder good job iI've got my thrrmals out. Xxx💜


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> they are disguised and acting stupid under cover.... :XD: :roll:


acting stupid? Whatever do you mean. They're not acting. Sorry ladies, couldn't resist it. You are, of course, far from stupid.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Who sats we sre acting!
> 
> Just checked 10 day weather forecast cast its getting colder good job iI've got my thrrmals out. Xxx💜


you just beat me to that retort! It is chilly. I need to get a cardi over this thin jumper.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I do occasionally feel how sad it is that I am always here for anyone and everyone, but have no-one to turn to myself. That's probably why this group and a few of my army ladies mean so much to me.


You mean an awful lot to me to my Saxy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You mean an awful lot to me to my Saxy.


And me.xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You mean an awful lot to me to my Saxy.


I love knowing that


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And me.xxxxxxx


and that!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm off to get some coffee, watch some catch up `tv and knit. Joy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm off to get some coffee, watch some catch up `tv and knit. Joy.


We're just sboutto have a late lunch, early dinner. Enjoy your knitying and tv x💜


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You mean an awful lot to me to my Saxy.


As she does to all of us! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Slept in a bit this morning. We still had rain, but it's supposed to clear up a bit later and then back to rain and windy tomorrow into Thursday. I have a knitting group meet up this afternoon and may have jury duty this coming week. Have to call in about that tonight. I hope everyone is having a gtrat day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hang on in there Lisa, sending you lots of love and hugs💜xxxx


From me too🇬🇧


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its windy but dry. My tum is still off. Dont intend to do much today. Happy new week.


Hope by now you feel a little better.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the roof seems intact but woke up to no electricity, so back to basics got the wood burner going and eventually got a pan of water boiling to make a cuppa. The power is now back on, hopefully to stay, but it is still extremely wet and windy here so fingers crossed. More knitting to be done today, you won't catch me going out the front door today. Hope everyone is warm and safe. One advantage of living here is we are not likely to flood. I noticed on the news last night that Cumbria, where we used to live had imminent flood warnings out in Kendal our nearest large town up there. See you later, hopefully. Barny


...and it's only just started! I hate winter. Good job you got plenty of wood. Hope your electricity is back on now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I do occasionally feel how sad it is that I am always here for anyone and everyone, but have no-one to turn to myself. That's probably why this group and a few of my army ladies mean so much to me.


You & me both Saxy! I don't know what I would do without all you dear friends. I was lucky to find you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> i like cumbria Barny. my friend and me used to go to Carlisle to line dance not so long ago. and who doesnt like the lakes? its so pretty.


I'm going to Carlisle in the summer as part of our holiday "up North."


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, we've had a lovely day. I did some much need housework this morning & I have knitted & watched a couple of 'sloppy' films , really enjoyed it. Plus no phone calls so everything must be ok with the family!
Look what I just found out I can do on my iPad!
&#128656;&#128665;&#128658;&#128646;&#9981;&#65039;&#128658;&#128653;&#127915;&#127911;&#127925;&#127931;&#127927;&#127929;&#127942;&#10084;&#65039;&#128152;&#128081;&#128165;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127866;&#127866;&#127847;&#127839;&#127843;&#127842;&#127862;. How cute are they! Little things .........


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> As she does to all of us! xxxooo


I wasn't after sympathy, but thanks all. It's just nice to have someone to listen as opposed to hear.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, we've had a lovely day. I did some much need housework this morning & I have knitted & watched a couple of 'sloppy' films , really enjoyed it. Plus no phone calls so everything must be ok with the family!
> Look what I just found out I can do on my iPad!
> 🚐🚙🚒🚆⛽🚒🚍🎫🎧🎵🎻🎷🎹🏆❤💘👑💥🍷🍷🍷🍷🍺🍺🍧🍟🍣🍢🍶. How cute are they! Little things .........


FOUR glasses if wine! And TWO beers as well.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> i like cumbria Barny. my friend and me used to go to Carlisle to line dance not so long ago. and who doesnt like the lakes? its so pretty.


We lived a couple of miles outside Windermere for 23 years, yes it is lovely up there but was getting more and more busy so were quite pleased to move somewhere quieter.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> you sound gorgeously relaxed; and therefore relaxing.


I must admit I don't get stressed out much these days, some say I don't care about somethings but have decided that a lot of things you cannot do anything about so why worry and stress out about it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> FOUR glasses if wine! And TWO beers as well.


Yeh!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> FOUR glasses if wine! And TWO beers as well.


Yeh!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I must admit I don't get stressed out much these days, some say I don't care about somethings but have decided that a lot of things you cannot do anything about so why worry and stress out about it.


You certainly appear to have a very stress-less life! It's just what I need at the moment, not tonight though, knitting & Stictly Come Dancing, I'm a happy bean!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, we've had a lovely day. I did some much need housework this morning & I have knitted & watched a couple of 'sloppy' films , really enjoyed it. Plus no phone calls so everything must be ok with the family!
> Look what I just found out I can do on my iPad!
> 🚐🚙🚒🚆⛽🚒🚍🎫🎧🎵🎻🎷🎹🏆❤💘👑💥🍷🍷🍷🍷🍺🍺🍧🍟🍣🍢🍶. How cute are they! Little things .........


I've got lots of those on my new MacBook Air. 🐭😎👀✈💻 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Quick update on the weather front, it has actually stopped raining for a while and the wind has died down a bit so did venture out to see if there was any damage anywhere , roof looks intact, three sheets out of our greenhouse, but they have come out so many times we replace the broken glass one with plastic. It was three of those that came out, so have to put them back in sometime. Found one of sheets over the fence and half way up the lane behind us so rescued that. Who says life is dull in the country. Barny


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, we've had a lovely day. I did some much need housework this morning & I have knitted & watched a couple of 'sloppy' films , really enjoyed it. Plus no phone calls so everything must be ok with the family!
> Look what I just found out I can do on my iPad!
> 🚐🚙🚒🚆⛽🚒🚍🎫🎧🎵🎻🎷🎹🏆❤💘👑💥🍷🍷🍷🍷🍺🍺🍧🍟🍣🍢🍶. How cute are they! Little things .........


There are some fun motifs around x💜🐈x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I must admit I don't get stressed out much these days, some say I don't care about somethings but have decided that a lot of things you cannot do anything about so why worry and stress out about it.


I quite agree with you Barny 💜x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You have been here for me. At times I'm disappointed in myself to be so needy. But as needy as I am I'm glad to be still afloat. I never imagined living without my mom. Don't know why. Just trusted if the time came I'd deal with it then. I mothered her since i was 7. But she mothered me as well. We were bery close tho that last year we seemed to disagree much. So here I am dealing with it not well but adequate. If I very get brave enough to travel meeting you and the others in person will be top of my list of what I want to do in your area. I Would prefer tea tho


Maybe we can all (or even some of us) sync a time that we can have a cuppa together😉 - it might be a bit too troublesome to work out what time to do it, though 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My friend put her UFO wrapped in the box with an IOU attached. That way she could work neater than hurrying to finish on time. I hope you can finish on time tho.


Earlier this year, at one of my spinning days, we all decided to make a table runner for our Kris Kringle. Unfortunately I was quite unwell at the time, and completely forgot about it; now I need to make space in my craft room, find some fabric to make the item with, then wrap it - in the next 25 days. I have a nice pattern, and it should be quite easy ......... but I am just a little worried about my time management skills. I haven't had to use them for so long, that I might run out of time - I have been running on holiday time for the last 5 years, I have forgotten what it is like to work within a timeline; I think I will have to begin to re-learn how to manage a very loose timeline first, then work from there, as needed. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, raining hard here this morning so I think Jill and I are still going up to London but think we will jump on any old bus and see where it takes us!! Have a good one everybody, love you lots! xxxxxxxxx


With the pair of you out and about, I don't think it would be possible to not have a fun time on your outing, but I will still say that I hope you had a great day - despite the weather xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. DH went off with DS at 6 this morning to go to the carshow. Better them than me. I intend to knit. knit. knit and knit.


Oh!! What a glorious, relaxing day you will have. You might even get a couple of items finished, in your stress free day. I hope it was very enjoyable. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning all..... I had a real lie in this morning, couldn't believe the time when I looked at the clock. I can't remember the last time I slept beyond 7.30


I am only awake at that time, if I haven't been able to sleep the night before 😦😲


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wet and rainy and cold here today. Apart from a quick dash to the shops I'll be joining Susan and knit knit knit💜


Have a wonderful time! Are you starting a new project, or continuing with UFO'S or current projects?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 7.30! That's nearly the middle of the night 💜 :shock:


I agree, if I happen to have been able to get to sleep by then, it is the middle of MY night. :shock: 😴 :shock: 😴


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For those of you who haven't already seen it, this is my craft room in the end of the garage - I told you I should have tidied it first but I know I am among friends so I didn't!!! No room for a car in the other end now, maybe a bike! :lol: :lol: :lol:


OH LONDY!!!! That is sooooo nice ....... I wish my craft room was as untidy, and messy, as yours. I would be able to be in there working on something (anything), more often. With all of the stuff in MY room (and I am not showing it), I just get so overwhelmed that I don't even know where to begin. I will just have to choose a corner, and start there :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know what you mean about books. I'm exactly the same!  xxxooo


I absolutely hate getting rid of any of my books; but I have to be on my toes if DH decides that he is going to start getting rid of things, because he is not a great fan of books, so he will just ditch them. His idea of books (and dvd films), is to read, or watch, them once and get rid of them. He doesn't read, or watch anything - except friends - more than once :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Miss Pam wrote:*
Thank you!!! All went well. He found a polyp and removed it for biopsy. Says I don't need to go back until next year. Thank goodness!!! xxxooo*quote*

*Saxy wrote:*
what a relief. Now relax.*quote*

I am so happy for you, so now do as Saxy says!
Do you know when the results of the biopsy will come back?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam. Wondering how they are all doing now as, I think I said, they are sleeping in school overnight. I think Liv will be ok but not too sure about some of the others, maybe those that are not used to sleeping with others in the room! I also wonder what they are going to do with them this evening, maybe they will show an old film from the era? Will tell you more about it when I hear! Jake is having a 'Hobbit-fest' this evening, three Hobbit films in a row and his choice of takeaway for dinner!!


Sounds like most children would have had a wonderful time. I know my girls always loved going on their school camps, but they never did one like Liv's camp, but then there was no reason for the children here, to be evacuated during the war years; but it would still have been a wonderful experience for them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I think that's the sort of day I'm going to have. It's quite stormy out right now and supposed to continue into tomorrow. I'll stay in and knit.


Sounds like a wonderful plan; did the plan come to fruition, and did you get much done?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well....I didnt make any soup. We went out to Redcar to the market. You may recognise the plce. Its where British Steel have closed down. Also we are losing 700 jobs at Boulby potash mine. DH used to work there for nearly 30 yrs. Someone with a microphone stuck it in his face today.Said they were from BBC Radio, They wanted to know what we thought of the firms losing so many jobs. I continued to buy my eggs from the market stall and left DH to talk to her.I get mixed up with my words (as u know) .
> 
> Tomorrow DH goes with DS to Birmingham NEC and Ive got the day to myself. I'm going to try snd at least finish one baby coat. Trouble is Margs husband is out most of the day aswell. So, there could be some serious coffee drinking.


Oh well, coffee is a necessity too; and you also need some girl time at sometime - and who knows, you might still get some knitting done  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and that!


And me!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dont even think of leaving us...do you hear me???????????? DONT EVER THINK OF LEAVING US........


WHOA SUSAN ............. settle, don't want to scare her too much xxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, we've had a lovely day. I did some much need housework this morning & I have knitted & watched a couple of 'sloppy' films , really enjoyed it. Plus no phone calls so everything must be ok with the family!
> Look what I just found out I can do on my iPad!
> 🚐🚙🚒🚆⛽🚒🚍🎫🎧🎵🎻🎷🎹🏆❤💘👑💥🍷🍷🍷🍷🍺🍺🍧🍟🍣🍢🍶. How cute are they! Little things .........


They are adorable and yes the little things make us smile..🙈🙉🙊🏈🍼...the last one is because I got to see my great nieces today!

Then we started remodeling our hall bath and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds like a wonderful plan; did the plan come to fruition, and did you get much done?


I did!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I hope so but I feel like the new kid on the block. not sure what half of you are on about but hopefully will catch up in time. Mind you, you all seem to have exciting 'on-the-go' lives. My life is very mundane, but to be honest I couldn't live in a city again if you paid me, love the laid-back rural life.


I lived in a city from when I was 17 to 19, before that age, and since that age I have always lived in the country. There are just too many people, and far too much happening, for me. I love the relative quietness, and the open spaces of the country.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am so tired I am off to bed!

Nite
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Barny, don't worry lve bren here for ages snd l still don't know half of what anybody is talking about.💜


I think most of us could claim to be like that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Loved the John Lewis store; I could have spent more in there, but DH was in tow so had to be a quick run through.


Sounds like all men are pretty similar, when it comes to shopping with their wives - have to get in quickly, and get out , much faster than entering and don't spend a lot of time looking at, or searching for, the correct item needed.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. First of all thanks for messages about the baby. I saw my DD this morning & she said he seems a little better this morning plus she got some sleep which was better for her. Just spent the morning in a churchyard with 13 children, various ages. My friend arranges things for the local church & my GSs all went, baby stayed at home!. It poured with rain but we all had on our waterproofs & the kids were making camps . We finished by having a hot dog picnic which I cooked indoors & they ate in there too, must too cold by then to cook & eat outdoors. I'm off for a hot shower after a much needed cuppa!
> So glad your DS & family are safe Purple.
> Enjoy that knitting everyone, keep warm! Love to you all xx


It is great that Bub is a little better, and that DD had a good sleep. Things should start to go well, for both of them now. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just caught up and heard the news in Paris. This is a horrible world we are living in at times. Theres so much evil. My thoughts are with the familys.


I feel that it could be the beginning of WW3. I sincerely hope not, though!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had an email from DS a friend of a friend was injured in Paris last night. 💜x


I hope the friend isn't badly injured


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> As she does to all of us! xxxooo


Very true xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm back to catching up again after I tell you my day. I had 20% off coupon so I got an assembly required cabinet and a wood floor polisher at a discount store. Came home and moved three plastic shelves, replaced that space with small boxes of fabric and noticed it was 4:30 and church is at 5:00. Rushed and found it starts at 5:30. Waited and when the service was over as the priest was telling a joke, my cell phone went off...I forgot to silence it. So I was going to my meeting at 7:00 but son on cell phone reminded me I needed gas....drove there...on the way a drunk zipped out of a restaurant parking lot weaving all up the street. I hung back and about two car lengths ahead of me a doe crossed the road. Got to the gas station a bit shook up from the deer because twice deer have damaged our car running across roads. So the gas station was closed for the evening so went to another and decided to go home!!! I've been going thru papers, boxing up some reorganizing some, pitching some. I had bought two pet covers for the vouch since each was only big as half the couch. Came home to find dog had pulled both into a pile for her to cuddle in as she does her blanket and made a good size rip in one. it's cold tonight, snow prediction may come true.
,

I hope no one has lost loved ones or friends in the Paris bombing. Attacking the innocent is soooo cowardly. They must be too scared to pick on someone who could fight back 
I'm going to try to catch up now. Seasons greetings!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I must admit I don't get stressed out much these days, some say I don't care about somethings but have decided that a lot of things you cannot do anything about so why worry and stress out about it.


That sounds like a good attitude to have, there will be less conditions caused by stress, for you. Don't worry about what others think, they still worry about things they can't change!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> FOUR glasses if wine! And TWO beers as well.


Here are some more, Chris! 🎵🎶🎼🎻🎹🎷🎺🎸🎤🍸🍺🍻🍷🍹
Then after all of the alcohol - 🍶☕🍵🍨🍧🍦🍩🍰🍪


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Quick update on the weather front, it has actually stopped raining for a while and the wind has died down a bit so did venture out to see if there was any damage anywhere , roof looks intact, three sheets out of our greenhouse, but they have come out so many times we replace the broken glass one with plastic. It was three of those that came out, so have to put them back in sometime. Found one of sheets over the fence and half way up the lane behind us so rescued that. Who says life is dull in the country. Barny


Hahahaha ........ there is excitement of some sort, where ever one lives, the excitement just comes in different ways 👍👌


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are adorable and yes the little things make us smile..🙈🙉🙊🏈🍼...the last one is because I got to see my great nieces today!
> 
> Then we started remodeling our hall bath and it looks pretty good.


Why do you have a bath in your hall? Or did *AUTOCORRECT* have something to do with that? 😲😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I did!


That is great, I love it when someone manages to have their plans work out properly. 😀


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am so tired I am off to bed!
> 
> Nite
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Sorry to have missed you, and Pam, I hope you have a wonderful, relaxing sleep xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I have some lovely news, to counteract (just a little), the wonderful dynamic duo are beginning to walk. A few days ago, little Miss B took here first 5 steps to her very excited daddy, then yesterday she took her second batch of steps to me &#128522;&#128512;&#128513;&#9786;&#128516;. Then, just before we left DD4's home to visit DD3's home, little Miss A took here first 3 steps to me ......... what a wonderful day for me! &#128156;&#128147;&#128150;&#128151;&#128158;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some lovely news, to counteract (just a little), the wonderful dynamic duo are beginning to walk. A few days ago, little Miss B took here first 5 steps to her very excited daddy, then yesterday she took her second batch of steps to me 😊😀😁☺😄. Then, just before we left DD4's home to visit DD3's home, little Miss A took here first 3 steps to me ......... what a wonderful day for me! 💜💓💖💗💞


Well done on the twins first steps and for being there. LM2 is still getting her brother running round adter her and so there is no point in walking! 💜x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey but mild Surrey. WI KnitWIts here this morning and this afternoon we may go for a swim. 

Ive got something on everyday this week, but that's how l like it.

Hope you are all gaving a good week x&#128156;


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and that!


...and ME!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, we've had a lovely day. I did some much need housework this morning & I have knitted & watched a couple of 'sloppy' films , really enjoyed it. Plus no phone calls so everything must be ok with the family!
> Look what I just found out I can do on my iPad!
> 🚐🚙🚒🚆⛽🚒🚍🎫🎧🎵🎻🎷🎹🏆❤💘👑💥🍷🍷🍷🍷🍺🍺🍧🍟🍣🍢🍶. How cute are they! Little things .........


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, that wind has gone. I'm out to Christmas lunch today but I must watch what I eat. Ive promised to take 2 old dears in the car so I cant really get out of it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, that wind has gone. I'm out to Christmas lunch today but I must watch what I eat. Ive promised to take 2 old dears in the car so I cant really get out of it.


Have a good timex💜


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


😺😼😸😹😻😽😿😾💜X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the twins first steps and for being there. LM2 is still getting her brother running round adter her and so there is no point in walking! 💜x


she is going to be a lady!. Well done on the twins Judi. Another mountain conquered.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I lived in a city from when I was 17 to 19, before that age, and since that age I have always lived in the country. There are just too many people, and far too much happening, for me. I love the relative quietness, and the open spaces of the country.


I know how you feel, if it wasn't for people cities might be much better places. :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Barny, I'm off to make a coffee. Will you have some?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Barny, I'm off to make a coffee. Will you have some?


Would prefer tea if you don't mind. At last the wind and rain have stopped, although don't know for how long and I can see some blue sky and I think something called a sun is peeking through the clouds. Weather forecast said it was going to get a lot colder by the end of the week with snow on the high ground. We are quite high here but are just below the snow line some hopefully it won't get down to us. Going to do the shopping tomorrow then it looks as though I will be back to hibernating for a while. I don't like the cold and can't wait until January when we are off on holiday.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Maybe we can all (or even some of us) sync a time that we can have a cuppa together😉 - it might be a bit too troublesome to work out what time to do it, though 😕


Not troublesome, challenging. We should be up for a challenge.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> OH LONDY!!!! That is sooooo nice ....... I wish my craft room was as untidy, and messy, as yours. I would be able to be in there working on something (anything), more often. With all of the stuff in MY room (and I am not showing it), I just get so overwhelmed that I don't even know where to begin. I will just have to choose a corner, and start there :XD:


Because our house was originally 3 up, 3 down and a garage, and two rooms were added at the side, so the stairs were altered. We now have four bedrooms and a bathroom, but you have to go through the original middle room to get to the back room, so it has no privacy. OK for young kids but not adults. So the middle room is where I put all my craft stuff, and I store all the Armed Forces day stuff. DH thinks it is a junk room and just throws stuff in on top of whatever is there. There is even a sofa in there somewhere! Yesterday I moved some of his rubbish and found two packs of wool I had forgotten I had! So exciting!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh well, coffee is a necessity too; and you also need some girl time at sometime - and who knows, you might still get some knitting done  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


For 4 or 5 weeks I have been restricting myself to just 3 cups of coffee a day. I am now wondering how much that has to do with my good moods. DH drinks coffee all day and used to make me one every time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I lived in a city from when I was 17 to 19, before that age, and since that age I have always lived in the country. There are just too many people, and far too much happening, for me. I love the relative quietness, and the open spaces of the country.


I used to love living in Richmond Park (which is large) but I was living with 200 other women! And London was not far away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds like all men are pretty similar, when it comes to shopping with their wives - have to get in quickly, and get out , much faster than entering and don't spend a lot of time looking at, or searching for, the correct item needed.


I won't go food shopping with mine because he takes too long looking at everything for bargains.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Why do you have a bath in your hall? Or did *AUTOCORRECT* have something to do with that? 😲😉


I wondered that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some lovely news, to counteract (just a little), the wonderful dynamic duo are beginning to walk. A few days ago, little Miss B took here first 5 steps to her very excited daddy, then yesterday she took her second batch of steps to me 😊😀😁☺😄. Then, just before we left DD4's home to visit DD3's home, little Miss A took here first 3 steps to me ......... what a wonderful day for me! 💜💓💖💗💞


Is there any joy greater?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild Surrey. WI KnitWIts here this morning and this afternoon we may go for a swim.
> 
> Ive got something on everyday this week, but that's how l like it.
> 
> Hope you are all gaving a good week x💜


and I've got very little on this week, and that's how I like it. What a contented pair we are.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and ME!!!!


Love you too. x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, that wind has gone. I'm out to Christmas lunch today but I must watch what I eat. Ive promised to take 2 old dears in the car so I cant really get out of it.


then do what Barny does, relax and enjoy it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

That's the postman putting post through the door. Time for my first coffee of the day!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> 😺😼😸😹😻😽😿😾💜X


Meeeeiouw!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Would prefer tea if you don't mind. At last the wind and rain have stopped, although don't know for how long and I can see some blue sky and I think something called a sun is peeking through the clouds. Weather forecast said it was going to get a lot colder by the end of the week with snow on the high ground. We are quite high here but are just below the snow line some hopefully it won't get down to us. Going to do the shopping tomorrow then it looks as though I will be back to hibernating for a while. I don't like the cold and can't wait until January when we are off on holiday.


Where are you going, somewhere warm and sunny, I trust?!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Where are you going, somewhere warm and sunny, I trust?!!


and far from the madding crowd.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Because our house was originally 3 up, 3 down and a garage, and two rooms were added at the side, so the stairs were altered. We now have four bedrooms and a bathroom, but you have to go through the original middle room to get to the back room, so it has no privacy. OK for young kids but not adults. So the middle room is where I put all my craft stuff, and I store all the Armed Forces day stuff. DH thinks it is a junk room and just throws stuff in on top of whatever is there. There is even a sofa in there somewhere! Yesterday I moved some of his rubbish and found two packs of wool I had forgotten I had! So exciting!!!


Yay, result, who knows what else you might find if you delve a little deeper?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> For 4 or 5 weeks I have been restricting myself to just 3 cups of coffee a day. I am now wondering how much that has to do with my good moods. DH drinks coffee all day and used to make me one every time.


I only have decaf at home and after 2pm if I am out or I don't sleep well at all! :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Earlier this year, at one of my spinning days, we all decided to make a table runner for our Kris Kringle. Unfortunately I was quite unwell at the time, and completely forgot about it; now I need to make space in my craft room, find some fabric to make the item with, then wrap it - in the next 25 days. I have a nice pattern, and it should be quite easy ......... but I am just a little worried about my time management skills. I haven't had to use them for so long, that I might run out of time - I have been running on holiday time for the last 5 years, I have forgotten what it is like to work within a timeline; I think I will have to begin to re-learn how to manage a very loose timeline first, then work from there, as needed. :shock: :shock:


Good luck with all of that, Judi!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am ET and 1'C (34'F) going up to 10'C (50'F). Storm coming mid-week so I'm good with the weather today.
Both of my laptops are dead now. I can fix the older one for $100 but I'm fixing an old laptop. I really don't want to buy another laptop at this time.
Not much of a week off. I spent 2 days in the garage fixing my car. And then I didn't have any money.
The Toronto Santa Claus parade was yesterday. Beautiful weather so people didn't have to huddle under blankets to watch. I watched from the comfort of my living room on TV


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds like most children would have had a wonderful time. I know my girls always loved going on their school camps, but they never did one like Liv's camp, but then there was no reason for the children here, to be evacuated during the war years; but it would still have been a wonderful experience for them.


That would have depended who they were billeted with. Some made lifelong friends with their surrogate families but lots were not treated well and were given little food to eat and not enough bedclothes so they were cold and possibly some were even beaten and turned into servants. However, 60 children in the school hall watching Pinocchio and then snuggling down to sleep on the floor must have been interesting to say the least. I have had no report back yet as she was very tired when she was collected on Saturday morning!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I only have decaf at home and after 2pm if I am out or I don't sleep well at all! :evil:


Mum has about 5 cups of coffee before I get up. I can feel her "buzzing" just being beside her. 
I stick to tea, but I can't drink it after 3pm or I'll be up all night.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I feel that it could be the beginning of WW3. I sincerely hope not, though!


Oh so do I Judi but I hear on the news this morning that the French have bombed Syria. I understand the knee jerk reaction but it could cause a huge escalation. Nuff said.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm back to catching up again after I tell you my day. I had 20% off coupon so I got an assembly required cabinet and a wood floor polisher at a discount store. Came home and moved three plastic shelves, replaced that space with small boxes of fabric and noticed it was 4:30 and church is at 5:00. Rushed and found it starts at 5:30. Waited and when the service was over as the priest was telling a joke, my cell phone went off...I forgot to silence it. So I was going to my meeting at 7:00 but son on cell phone reminded me I needed gas....drove there...on the way a drunk zipped out of a restaurant parking lot weaving all up the street. I hung back and about two car lengths ahead of me a doe crossed the road. Got to the gas station a bit shook up from the deer because twice deer have damaged our car running across roads. So the gas station was closed for the evening so went to another and decided to go home!!! I've been going thru papers, boxing up some reorganizing some, pitching some. I had bought two pet covers for the vouch since each was only big as half the couch. Came home to find dog had pulled both into a pile for her to cuddle in as she does her blanket and made a good size rip in one. it's cold tonight, snow prediction may come true.
> ,
> 
> I hope no one has lost loved ones or friends in the Paris bombing. Attacking the innocent is soooo cowardly. They must be too scared to pick on someone who could fight back
> I'm going to try to catch up now. Seasons greetings!


Love to read about your adventures Polly, glad you got home unscathed after this last one but sorry about your couch covers!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That would have depended who they were billeted with. Some made lifelong friends with their surrogate families but lots were not treated well and were given little food to eat and not enough bedclothes so they were cold and possibly some were even beaten and turned into servants. However, 60 children in the school hall watching Pinocchio and then snuggling down to sleep on the floor must have been interesting to say the least. I have had no report back yet as she was very tired when she was collected on Saturday morning!!


DD had a weekend away with the Brownies. About 30 kids at a camp in the woods, making their own food (!) and hiking through the woods, before sleeping in the basement of the cabin in their sleeping bags. Thank heavens there was an indoor toilet in the cabin.
I'm glad Liv had a great time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Why do you have a bath in your hall? Or did *AUTOCORRECT* have something to do with that? 😲😉


Someone has probably already said this but I think it is shorthand for bath_room_!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some lovely news, to counteract (just a little), the wonderful dynamic duo are beginning to walk. A few days ago, little Miss B took here first 5 steps to her very excited daddy, then yesterday she took her second batch of steps to me 😊😀😁☺😄. Then, just before we left DD4's home to visit DD3's home, little Miss A took here first 3 steps to me ......... what a wonderful day for me! 💜💓💖💗💞


How lovely that you were there, another milestone and now the chasing after them begins!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:13 am ET and 1'C (34'F) going up to 10'C (50'F). Storm coming mid-week so I'm good with the weather today.
> Both of my laptops are dead now. I can fix the older one for $100 but I'm fixing an old laptop. I really don't want to buy another laptop at this time.
> Not much of a week off. I spent 2 days in the garage fixing my car. And then I didn't have any money.
> The Toronto Santa Claus parade was yesterday. Beautiful weather so people didn't have to huddle under blankets to watch. I watched from the comfort of my living room on TV


Hi Nitzi, sorry your holiday was not as planned but the Santa Claus parade sounds great - if a little early!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Because our house was originally 3 up, 3 down and a garage, and two rooms were added at the side, so the stairs were altered. We now have four bedrooms and a bathroom, but you have to go through the original middle room to get to the back room, so it has no privacy. OK for young kids but not adults. So the middle room is where I put all my craft stuff, and I store all the Armed Forces day stuff. DH thinks it is a junk room and just throws stuff in on top of whatever is there. There is even a sofa in there somewhere! Yesterday I moved some of his rubbish and found two packs of wool I had forgotten I had! So exciting!!!


Move some more stuff. Who knows what else is lurking in there, waiting to be found.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has about 5 cups of coffee before I get up. I can feel her "buzzing" just being beside her.
> I stick to tea, but I can't drink it after 3pm or I'll be up all night.


Even with decaf tea?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Even with decaf tea?


There's a decaf tea?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We switched her to decaf once (without letting her know). She drank more. She kept complaining that she felt tired.


I meant can you not have decaf tea after 3pm?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild Surrey. WI KnitWIts here this morning and this afternoon we may go for a swim.
> 
> Ive got something on everyday this week, but that's how l like it.
> 
> Hope you are all gaving a good week x💜


Have a good, busy, week.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh so do I Judi but I hear on the news this morning that the French have bombed Syria. I understand the knee jerk reaction but it could cause a huge escalation. Nuff said.


It takes time to plan a bombing raid like that. I suspect it had been planned already and was 'gifted' to the French as a quick reaction. It's a hard call, but the normal way, talking, will never work with these people.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Someone has probably already said this but I think it is shorthand for bath_room_!


that would make sense, but I still like the vision of having a bath in the hall.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some lovely news, to counteract (just a little), the wonderful dynamic duo are beginning to walk. A few days ago, little Miss B took here first 5 steps to her very excited daddy, then yesterday she took her second batch of steps to me 😊😀😁☺😄. Then, just before we left DD4's home to visit DD3's home, little Miss A took here first 3 steps to me ......... what a wonderful day for me! 💜💓💖💗💞


My DD took her first steps the morning that I was getting ready to go back to work. It was so hard to leave after that.
I'm glad you were there for that milestone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It takes time to plan a bombing raid like that. I suspect it had been planned already and was 'gifted' to the French as a quick reaction. It's a hard call, but the normal way, talking, will never work with these people.


I'm embarassed to say that some idiot firebombed a mosque in our Peterborough, "for Paris". As if the people who run the mosque in Peterborough had anything to do with what happened in Paris. Everyone needs a timeout before deciding to do anything about Paris.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that would make sense, but I still like the vision of having a bath in the hall.


Didn't someone's family set up a pool in the living room?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. I'm on late shift this week, AGAIN. I have a steeking class next Saturday. I need to finish my homework for that class. My sweater is now too big to carry back and forth to Knit Night so I need to start a little project that I can take with me. I see socks in my future 

Everyone have a good day. Hug your family and be grateful that they are still here and happy.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

ello ello everyone  

Glad to be back on the internet ! had a few days waiting on a new box for service , But now it is back on and no worries  

I finished the baby blanket for DD2's sisters baby boy Eli  She really liked it , i will try to post a pic , i am still suffering from the anxiety of making something and spending a certain amount of time on it , and then giving it away .. i like to give them away dont get me wrong there.. but i miss the project once it is finished . Is that stupid? Anyone else do that ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have a few photos to share with you all  

DD1 and i made these rose apple tarts from a recipe we saw on facebook and let me tell you , they were so good and soooooo pretty  !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

And Eli's blanket  And DH's first pair of glasses


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Aint he just a cutey  LOL I'm biased because i am still in love with him after all these years


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> ello ello everyone
> 
> Glad to be back on the internet ! had a few days waiting on a new box for service , But now it is back on and no worries
> 
> I finished the baby blanket for DD2's sisters baby boy Eli  She really liked it , i will try to post a pic , i am still suffering from the anxiety of making something and spending a certain amount of time on it , and then giving it away .. i like to give them away dont get me wrong there.. but i miss the project once it is finished . Is that stupid? Anyone else do that ?


No love, I'm the same, it becomes your baby and no-one like to give their babies away!!! Just grit your teeth and get stuck into a new, even better project!! How are you keeping dear? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have a few photos to share with you all
> 
> DD1 and i made these rose apple tarts from a recipe we saw on facebook and let me tell you , they were so good and soooooo pretty  !


I saw that on FB, they came out really well and I bet they tasted good too, send me one over?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> And Eli's blanket  And DH's first pair of glasses


The blanket is just awesome and I have to say your man looks pretty awesome too! isn't it funny how glasses look so much better on guys than on us girls?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Aint he just a cutey  LOL I'm biased because i am still in love with him after all these years


That's wonderful, long may your life together blossom!! xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay so i know it's a tad confusing .
DD1 is my biological daughter of my body... 
DD2 is the daughter of my heart  We adopted her into our family when she was a wee girl. She has three sisters , two older one younger .
We are very close to all of them as well . 
Their mom is an alcoholic and just makes very poor decisions most of the time .

SO . . DD2's baby sister had her little boy Eli Jett about a week and a half ago  and just like my little sweet pea , i get to be a Nonna again


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I saw that on FB, they came out really well and I bet they tasted good too, send me one over?!! xxx


Right away ! Here you go 

The apricot jam was surprisingly delicious with the apples


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The blanket is just awesome and I have to say your man looks pretty awesome too! isn't it funny how glasses look so much better on guys than on us girls?!!


Not really fair to us is it  But thanks lol i agree .

Cant tell him that though !!! His head will swell up and his glasses wont fit anymore !!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No love, I'm the same, it becomes your baby and no-one like to give their babies away!!! Just grit your teeth and get stuck into a new, even better project!! How are you keeping dear? xxxx


The weather is getting cooler so i am becoming more comfortable .

I'm same ol' same 

I jumped right into the one i am working on for DD1 , that one is taking me a few extra because she wants it to be big enough for a king size bed :? Its getting there LOL 

And how are you and all of yours love  ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I just realized at the foot of the bed , you can see the blanket i made for DH years ago draped over the footboard  

and you can also see my messy shelves ! OOPS ! haha oh well i never claimed to be neat and life is too short to worry.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay time for a nap , glad i got to be here today . 

I love you all and my prayers and heart go out to all of France and all of you over there having to worry about the ugliness in people. 

IT has touched us all at one point or another in our lives and my prayer is that the evil and ugly behavior stop and that all those i love and all those that they love , and so on for infinity be safe and happy all the days of their lives  
XOXOXO


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some lovely news, to counteract (just a little), the wonderful dynamic duo are beginning to walk. A few days ago, little Miss B took here first 5 steps to her very excited daddy, then yesterday she took her second batch of steps to me 😊😀😁☺😄. Then, just before we left DD4's home to visit DD3's home, little Miss A took here first 3 steps to me ......... what a wonderful day for me! 💜💓💖💗💞


That is lovely news, Judi! Well done, Miss A and Miss B!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, that wind has gone. I'm out to Christmas lunch today but I must watch what I eat. Ive promised to take 2 old dears in the car so I cant really get out of it.


Have a great time, Susan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I know how you feel, if it wasn't for people cities might be much better places. :lol:


I 100% agree with that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Would prefer tea if you don't mind. At last the wind and rain have stopped, although don't know for how long and I can see some blue sky and I think something called a sun is peeking through the clouds. Weather forecast said it was going to get a lot colder by the end of the week with snow on the high ground. We are quite high here but are just below the snow line some hopefully it won't get down to us. Going to do the shopping tomorrow then it looks as though I will be back to hibernating for a while. I don't like the cold and can't wait until January when we are off on holiday.


We've got frost here this morning! Brrr. It's supposed to get back to rainy and windy today on through Wednesday or Thursday, so will be warming up.

I have to report for jury duty at 9:30 this morning. I sure hope I don't get picked to be on a jury.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I only have decaf at home and after 2pm if I am out or I don't sleep well at all! :evil:


That's all we have here, too. Mr. Ric has a heart arrhythmia and has to stay away from caffeine, so I just do the same. It'd be to much bother to have both decaf and caffeinated around.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay so i know it's a tad confusing .
> DD1 is my biological daughter of my body...
> DD2 is the daughter of my heart  We adopted her into our family when she was a wee girl. She has three sisters , two older one younger .
> We are very close to all of them as well .
> ...


Wonderful so lovely that your happy family is growing nicely!! How is DS now, he had GF, didn't he? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Right away ! Here you go
> 
> The apricot jam was surprisingly delicious with the apples


I agree, that was yummy, thank you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Not really fair to us is it  But thanks lol i agree .
> 
> Cant tell him that though !!! His head will swell up and his glasses wont fit anymore !!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> The weather is getting cooler so i am becoming more comfortable .
> 
> I'm same ol' same
> 
> ...


All good thank you, I'm keeping myself busy with the usual stuff, knit, sew, knit, sew......you get the idea!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Aint he just a cutey  LOL I'm biased because i am still in love with him after all these years


You've a reason to be biased - he's a handsome man!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's all we have here, too. Mr. Ric has a heart arrhythmia and has to stay away from caffeine, so I just do the same. It'd be to much bother to have both decaf and caffeinated around.


Same here, I would only get confused!!! How's your weather, love? Grey here again today so the guy who was supposed to be re-sealing our hardwood window frames has opted out, says he'll be back Wednesday. He got one coat on on Friday before it started bucketing down, it seems to wait for him to get started before it does that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay time for a nap , glad i got to be here today .
> 
> I love you all and my prayers and heart go out to all of France and all of you over there having to worry about the ugliness in people.
> 
> ...


Amen to that Ange! Enjoy your nap and come back soon! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've got frost here this morning! Brrr. It's supposed to get back to rainy and windy today on through Wednesday or Thursday, so will be warming up.
> 
> I have to report for jury duty at 9:30 this morning. I sure hope I don't get picked to be on a jury.


But it's fun!! That is providing you don't get anything too nasty! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Same here, I would only get confused!!! How's your weather, love? Grey here again today so the guy who was supposed to be re-sealing our hardwood window frames has opted out, says he'll be back Wednesday. He got one coat on on Friday before it started bucketing down, it seems to wait for him to get started before it does that!! xxxx


I hope your windows can get finished on Wednesday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> But it's fun!! That is providing you don't get anything too nasty! xx


I know it could be and it's a local court so I don't have far to go (a couple of miles at the most each way). We'll see.  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope your windows can get finished on Wednesday.


Yes, me too love, winter is coming and they need the protection!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know it could be and it's a local court so I don't have far to go (a couple of miles at the most each way). We'll see.  xxxooo


If you don't really want to do it, maybe twitch a bit of pull a weird face so they don't choose you! Mind you, I was doing all that when I did jury service last year and I still got chosen!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you don't really want to do it, maybe twitch a bit of pull a weird face so they don't choose you! Mind you, I was doing all that when I did jury service last year and I still got chosen!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I was thinking of pretending to be a bit hard of hearing, but I'd probably forget.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was thinking of pretending to be a bit hard of hearing, but I'd probably forget.


Pardon?!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm home from my Christmas lunch. It was very nice and well worth the bogoff. Not the best in the world but would go again. They gave us a little cash off because we've been for the last few years. 
it was a novelty my dear old friends and I trying to get in the car. The seat belts in the back are terrible, but we managed. Kathleen had made some shortbread for DH, so he was well pleased. Jane said she was proud of me because I was on my best behaviour.PLUS I was in a dress.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Would prefer tea if you don't mind. At last the wind and rain have stopped, although don't know for how long and I can see some blue sky and I think something called a sun is peeking through the clouds. Weather forecast said it was going to get a lot colder by the end of the week with snow on the high ground. We are quite high here but are just below the snow line some hopefully it won't get down to us. Going to do the shopping tomorrow then it looks as though I will be back to hibernating for a while. I don't like the cold and can't wait until January when we are off on holiday.


Are you going anywhere nice Barny?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Where are you going, somewhere warm and sunny, I trust?!!


Londy...I cant see your avatar. theres just a teeny weeny picture, avout half an inch square.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Didn't someone's family set up a pool in the living room?


I think that could have been mine.....Ythey set up a hot tub in the conservatory, everynight they all fell into it. The place wassoaken with condensation. Now we never see the tub. They had to move all the furniture out of it to the lounge as it took up all their room. I sometimes wonder about my lot


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> ello ello everyone
> 
> Glad to be back on the internet ! had a few days waiting on a new box for service , But now it is back on and no worries
> 
> I finished the baby blanket for DD2's sisters baby boy Eli  She really liked it , i will try to post a pic , i am still suffering from the anxiety of making something and spending a certain amount of time on it , and then giving it away .. i like to give them away dont get me wrong there.. but i miss the project once it is finished . Is that stupid? Anyone else do that ?


nope :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have a few photos to share with you all
> 
> DD1 and i made these rose apple tarts from a recipe we saw on facebook and let me tell you , they were so good and soooooo pretty  !


They look appetising. put one in an envelope and pop it over here???


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> ello ello everyone
> 
> Glad to be back on the internet ! had a few days waiting on a new box for service , But now it is back on and no worries
> 
> I finished the baby blanket for DD2's sisters baby boy Eli  She really liked it , i will try to post a pic , i am still suffering from the anxiety of making something and spending a certain amount of time on it , and then giving it away .. i like to give them away dont get me wrong there.. but i miss the project once it is finished . Is that stupid? Anyone else do that ?


Yes, I worry that they won't be appreciated and used; that they won't be loved the way I love them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've got frost here this morning! Brrr. It's supposed to get back to rainy and windy today on through Wednesday or Thursday, so will be warming up.
> 
> I have to report for jury duty at 9:30 this morning. I sure hope I don't get picked to be on a jury.


Give them wot for pam, the prisoner may need a lamping.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have a few photos to share with you all
> 
> DD1 and i made these rose apple tarts from a recipe we saw on facebook and let me tell you , they were so good and soooooo pretty  !


too beautiful to eat? What's between the apples and the pastry? Anything?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> And Eli's blanket  And DH's first pair of glasses


they really suit him, and he looks happy in them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay so i know it's a tad confusing .
> DD1 is my biological daughter of my body...
> DD2 is the daughter of my heart  We adopted her into our family when she was a wee girl. She has three sisters , two older one younger .
> We are very close to all of them as well .
> ...


wonderful. They are all always welcome into our hearts.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Right away ! Here you go
> 
> The apricot jam was surprisingly delicious with the apples


ah, that answers my question. Now they look better than ever!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my Christmas lunch. It was very nice and well worth the bogoff. Not the best in the world but would go again. They gave us a little cash off because we've been for the last few years.
> it was a novelty my dear old friends and I trying to get in the car. The seat belts in the back are terrible, but we managed. Kathleen had made some shortbread for DH, so he was well pleased. Jane said she was proud of me because I was on my best behaviour.PLUS I was in a dress.......


Well done on all counts dear!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay time for a nap , glad i got to be here today .
> 
> I love you all and my prayers and heart go out to all of France and all of you over there having to worry about the ugliness in people.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got on here today as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy...I cant see your avatar. theres just a teeny weeny picture, avout half an inch square.


Really? I can see it ok, anyone else having probs seeing me and the lovely Mrs P?
By the way, now Abigail has blown herself out, our newest bad weather system is called Barney!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think that could have been mine.....Ythey set up a hot tub in the conservatory, everynight they all fell into it. The place wassoaken with condensation. Now we never see the tub. They had to move all the furniture out of it to the lounge as it took up all their room. I sometimes wonder about my lot


Haha, I'd forgotten about that, what larks!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home from my Christmas lunch. It was very nice and well worth the bogoff. Not the best in the world but would go again. They gave us a little cash off because we've been for the last few years.
> it was a novelty my dear old friends and I trying to get in the car. The seat belts in the back are terrible, but we managed. Kathleen had made some shortbread for DH, so he was well pleased. Jane said she was proud of me because I was on my best behaviour.PLUS I was in a dress.......


Posh huh? I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really? I can see it ok, anyone else having probs seeing me and the lovely Mrs P?
> By the way, now Abigail has blown herself out, our newest bad weather system is called Barney!!!


can't be all that bad then! Your avatar looks fine to me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, I'd forgotten about that, what larks!!


I remembered that it was in the conservatory, but couldn't remember whose.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from jy swim, l complained to the life guard that therd was a slope on the water and l didn't like swimming up hill! He jydt jumbled to himself &#128552;.

antway knitti g was good this morning and apart from the uphill bit swimming was fine too. Now having a toasted tea cake.

Am miles behind but l see Saxy is vutting down on coffee, lve taken to substituting some of my coffees for fruit teas. Noticed Susan behaved and wore a dress. Hi Angeka, nice to see you. Pam read you are frosty and on jury service. Londy, what are you knitying and sewing? Barny l hope Barney doesn't come and visit you. 
Xx&#128156;u


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from jy swim, l complained to the life guard that therd was a slope on the water and l didn't like swimming up hill! He jydt jumbled to himself 😨.
> 
> antway knitti g was good this morning and apart from the uphill bit swimming was fine too. Now having a toasted tea cake.
> 
> ...


Ps Mr P thinks he may have found a laptop he likes :shock: :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps Mr P thinks he may have found a laptop he likes :shock: :shock:


Yay, you don't get typolitis half as much when on your laptop!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from jy swim, l complained to the life guard that therd was a slope on the water and l didn't like swimming up hill! He jydt jumbled to himself 😨.
> 
> antway knitti g was good this morning and apart from the uphill bit swimming was fine too. Now having a toasted tea cake.
> 
> ...


Knitting cowls and a jumper and sewing a floaty kimono jacket and waiting to sew an awful lot of voile curtains for DD's MIL - if the lining ever arrives, I've been waiting 4 weeks and John lewis tell me it will be delivered today but time is running out.....! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm back to catching up again after I tell you my day. I had 20% off coupon so I got an assembly required cabinet and a wood floor polisher at a discount store. Came home and moved three plastic shelves, replaced that space with small boxes of fabric and noticed it was 4:30 and church is at 5:00. Rushed and found it starts at 5:30. Waited and when the service was over as the priest was telling a joke, my cell phone went off...I forgot to silence it. So I was going to my meeting at 7:00 but son on cell phone reminded me I needed gas....drove there...on the way a drunk zipped out of a restaurant parking lot weaving all up the street. I hung back and about two car lengths ahead of me a doe crossed the road. Got to the gas station a bit shook up from the deer because twice deer have damaged our car running across roads. So the gas station was closed for the evening so went to another and decided to go home!!! I've been going thru papers, boxing up some reorganizing some, pitching some. I had bought two pet covers for the vouch since each was only big as half the couch. Came home to find dog had pulled both into a pile for her to cuddle in as she does her blanket and made a good size rip in one. it's cold tonight, snow prediction may come true.
> ,
> 
> I hope no one has lost loved ones or friends in the Paris bombing. Attacking the innocent is soooo cowardly. They must be too scared to pick on someone who could fight back
> I'm going to try to catch up now. Seasons greetings!


Wow I feel exhausted reading all you've been up to


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Why do you have a bath in your hall? Or did *AUTOCORRECT* have something to do with that? 😲😉


here when they are off of the hall they are called the hall bath or a guest bath, I just tend to call it the hall bath....the one off of our bedroom is the master bath....thats not confusing is it... :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, you don't get typolitis half as much when on your laptop!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


I do miss not typing properly, it takes so much longer too💜💜💜💜💜x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> here when they are off of the hall they are called the hall bath or a guest bath, I just tend to call it the hall bath....the one off of our bedroom is the master bath....thats not confusing is it... :roll:


I call it a cloakroom but it has nothing whatsoever to do with cloaks.💜x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There's a decaf tea?


yes but I can tell a big difference and some of the "flower" teas are decaf and chamomile is supposed to help you sleep.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Someone has probably already said this but I think it is shorthand for bath_room_!


yes it means bathroom off of the hall...not a bathtub in the hall...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has about 5 cups of coffee before I get up. I can feel her "buzzing" just being beside her.
> I stick to tea, but I can't drink it after 3pm or I'll be up all night.


That is alot of coffee I can only drink one cup a day then I drink water or occasionally a cup of tea or hot chocolate.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been watchingh the Evening news, and ofcourse the attacks in Paris is the subjest of it. Is it me? I cant seem to get my head round this. I get upset when they show us standing in silence. I feel so helpless for those french people. We are all the same as each other. Its so, so sad.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really? I can see it ok, anyone else having probs seeing me and the lovely Mrs P?
> By the way, now Abigail has blown herself out, our newest bad weather system is called Barney!!!


Ive always had you and purple with your sunglasses on but you;ve disappeared.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive sent a pm to purley's sister in law. I'm so worried for her.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, you don't get typolitis half as much when on your laptop!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


Do you reckon she's p----d?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> here when they are off of the hall they are called the hall bath or a guest bath, I just tend to call it the hall bath....the one off of our bedroom is the master bath....thats not confusing is it... :roll:


I think you are lucky lisa...My house had 1 bathroom with a toilet in it. It measure the width of a bath and the width of a sink. If I sit on the loo then I can clean my teeth....When DH goes to have a bath I have to remove him to use the toilet. I kid you not!!!!!!!Wots the chance of me getting a craft room.? I'd say none.... Hes got 2 very very untidy garages but dont let me stsrt about them.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that would make sense, but I still like the vision of having a bath in the hall.


I was watching House hunters and the couple was looking at a house and the bathroom didn't have a door on it and it was lined up exactly with the hallway.....what was that contractor thinking :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was watching House hunters and the couple was looking at a house and the bathroom didn't have a door on it and it was lined up exactly with the hallway.....what was that contractor thinking :shock:


free love :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you reckon she's p----d?


NO,! Only had one glass of merlot🍷💜x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive sent a pm to purley's sister in law. I'm so worried for her.


It will be good to know how she is. X


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I just realized at the foot of the bed , you can see the blanket i made for DH years ago draped over the footboard
> 
> and you can also see my messy shelves ! OOPS ! haha oh well i never claimed to be neat and life is too short to worry.


That's what I keep saying but DH isn't buying it so ....I occasionally have to clean....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> NO,! Only had one glass of merlot🍷💜x


I'd be under the table...I may have a sip next week,,,,,nite just stick to Tango or a black russian.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I keep saying but DH isn't buying it so ....I occasionally have to clean....


I reckon housework is over rated :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I call it a cloakroom but it has nothing whatsoever to do with cloaks.💜x


Mine's just the downstairs loo!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think you are lucky lisa...My house had 1 bathroom with a toilet in it. It measure the width of a bath and the width of a sink. If I sit on the loo then I can clean my teeth....When DH goes to have a bath I have to remove him to use the toilet. I kid you not!!!!!!!Wots the chance of me getting a craft room.? I'd say none.... Hes got 2 very very untidy garages but dont let me stsrt about them.....


We grew up in a house with six people and 1 bathroom, we have four people and couldn't live without 2 I don't think......my parents still live in the house we grew up in and are now adding a 2nd bathroom it is just them, and they have 2 refrigerators now....odd how things change isn't it...I want a craft room but DH wants an office I think I know who is going to win that one.

Dh in case you were wondering :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been watchingh the Evening news, and ofcourse the attacks in Paris is the subjest of it. Is it me? I cant seem to get my head round this. I get upset when they show us standing in silence. I feel so helpless for those french people. We are all the same as each other. Its so, so sad.


It is sad isn't it! If only the rest of the world saw it this way life would be so wonderful!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We were supposed to go to court today...but on Thursday the grandparents met with the dad and his attorney and signed some kind of papers and then Friday they went to the courthouse and filed something and his attorney called ours and said that the dad was withdrawing his motion for a Guardian at lit-am because the grandparents didn't want it and the dad couldn't afford it..........how messed up is that our attorney smells a rat and I think she is right they have been up to no good and not telling what they did.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is a somewhat before and after of the hall bathroom


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> That's the postman putting post through the door. Time for my first coffee of the day!


Glad I don't have to wait for the postman to come for my first cuppa, he doesn't come until 2-30 to 3.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Where are you going, somewhere warm and sunny, I trust?!!


Yep off to St. Martins, sun, sea and not much else, but they have wi-fi so will be able to make you all jealous by reporting on the weather every day. On the other hand you may not talk to me again. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I reckon housework is over rated :shock:


Totally agree. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'd be under the table...I may have a sip next week,,,,,nite just stick to Tango or a black russian.


I now have a picture of you under s table with a black Russian💜 :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mine's just the downstairs loo!!


We just have one also. And it's not large!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I now have a picture of you under s table with a black Russian💜 :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on the twins first steps and for being there. LM2 is still getting her brother running round adter her and so there is no point in walking! 💜x


Thanks. I think these 2 want to move quicker, so that they can keep up with their 2 big sisters, but they are fairly quick when they are crawling.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, that wind has gone. I'm out to Christmas lunch today but I must watch what I eat. Ive promised to take 2 old dears in the car so I cant really get out of it.


I hope the wind stayed gone, and the tum stayed good xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> she is going to be a lady!. Well done on the twins Judi. Another mountain conquered.


Thanks Susan xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Because our house was originally 3 up, 3 down and a garage, and two rooms were added at the side, so the stairs were altered. We now have four bedrooms and a bathroom, but you have to go through the original middle room to get to the back room, so it has no privacy. OK for young kids but not adults. So the middle room is where I put all my craft stuff, and I store all the Armed Forces day stuff. DH thinks it is a junk room and just throws stuff in on top of whatever is there. There is even a sofa in there somewhere! Yesterday I moved some of his rubbish and found two packs of wool I had forgotten I had! So exciting!!!


What a wonderful surprise, and a bonus for you!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> For 4 or 5 weeks I have been restricting myself to just 3 cups of coffee a day. I am now wondering how much that has to do with my good moods. DH drinks coffee all day and used to make me one every time.


Coffee (take that as caffeine) can affect the mood, might be :interesting to do a small experiment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all. Just a few minutes before dinner is ready and after I eat, I'm going to chill and try to knit.

Today was the first official "solo" day of doing the consulting job and I was inundated with paper and emails last night that I had to organize and read to get somewhat up to speed. The first day is always nerve-jangling, but now that it's over, I'll should be fine going forward. I've already had to make 2 executive decisions on how a benefit should be handled. (e.g. would therapies for pervasive developmental disorders (autism, aspergers) have annual visit limits put on them or be under a "medical necessity" review? They'll be under a medical necessity review which allows for unlimited visits up to amounts prescribed on doctor's treatment plan. 

My brain is fried from trying to cram so much information into it. I decided how to organize it all and got that done and have started a contact listing where I've entered all the people involved. It's really a "who's on first" situation right now until I get to know all of them.

I also had the start of my final dental work...the dentist was able to grind down/out an old filling to prepare a crown without having to do a root canal. I'll go back in two weeks to get the temporary replaced with a permanent and that should be the end of this year's dental.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all. Just a few minutes before dinner is ready and after I eat, I'm going to chill and try to knit.
> 
> Today was the first official "solo" day of doing the consulting job and I was inundated with paper and emails last night that I had to organize and read to get somewhat up to speed. The first day is always nerve-jangling, but now that it's over, I'll should be fine going forward. I've already had to make 2 executive decisions on how a benefit should be handled. (e.g. would therapies for pervasive developmental disorders (autism, aspergers) have annual visit limits put on them or be under a "medical necessity" review? They'll be under a medical necessity review which allows for unlimited visits up to amounts prescribed on doctor's treatment plan.
> 
> ...


Sounds tiring I would so like to have a job again....except for the getting up and actually going to work part that is.... :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am beat once again and tomorrow is going to be a long day have to take DS to the dentist to get his tooth fixed and then we have to get there school work done and I need to double check and make sure I have everything for Thanksgiving next Thursday!

I cannot believe it is here almost!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

No jury panel today. May have to go back Thursday. Have to call Wednesday evening to find out. We're having another nasty wind and rain storm coming in tonight through tomorrow. Will definitely be staying in.  love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Is there any joy greater?


No ........ let me think ........... nope, I can't think of any! 😁😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good luck with all of that, Judi!! xxx


Thanks, I think I might need all the encouragement that might be offered.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That would have depended who they were billeted with. Some made lifelong friends with their surrogate families but lots were not treated well and were given little food to eat and not enough bedclothes so they were cold and possibly some were even beaten and turned into servants. However, 60 children in the school hall watching Pinocchio and then snuggling down to sleep on the floor must have been interesting to say the least. I have had no report back yet as she was very tired when she was collected on Saturday morning!!


No Londy, I didn't mean the actual evacuation, I meant the camp the kids went on. I have seen footage of what it was like, for a lot of children, and it wasn't nice!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has about 5 cups of coffee before I get up. I can feel her "buzzing" just being beside her.
> I stick to tea, but I can't drink it after 3pm or I'll be up all night.


Caffeine has a paradoxical effect on me, it actually affects my concious state quite drastically. I have had to stop drinking anything with caffeine when I was still driving, or at work, because my speech would become slurred and I would become very drowsy and couldn't work. I had a bottle of coke while I was driving to my daughters house, and I had to really fight to stay awake until I got to her house - it was very scary! I now only drink coffee very occasionally, if I can't get to sleep.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh so do I Judi but I hear on the news this morning that the French have bombed Syria. I understand the knee jerk reaction but it could cause a huge escalation. Nuff said.


Yep, nuff said.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Someone has probably already said this but I think it is shorthand for bath_room_!


No, not yet; but I never even thought of that😕😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How lovely that you were there, another milestone and now the chasing after them begins!!!


Hahahaha ........ that was already happening, because the pair of them could disappear quite quickly while crawling ......... hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There's a decaf tea?


I think there is a decaf everything! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My DD took her first steps the morning that I was getting ready to go back to work. It was so hard to leave after that.
> I'm glad you were there for that milestone.


Oh that would have been so hard. I always waited until each child was 2 years old, before I went back to work. Then I was totally ready to get back there, and the child was ready to be a little more independent of me.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go. I'm on late shift this week, AGAIN. I have a steeking class next Saturday. I need to finish my homework for that class. My sweater is now too big to carry back and forth to Knit Night so I need to start a little project that I can take with me. I see socks in my future
> 
> Everyone have a good day. Hug your family and be grateful that they are still here and happy.


That is a good thing to do, and I hope people are doing this!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> ello ello everyone
> 
> Glad to be back on the internet ! had a few days waiting on a new box for service , But now it is back on and no worries
> 
> I finished the baby blanket for DD2's sisters baby boy Eli  She really liked it , i will try to post a pic , i am still suffering from the anxiety of making something and spending a certain amount of time on it , and then giving it away .. i like to give them away dont get me wrong there.. but i miss the project once it is finished . Is that stupid? Anyone else do that ?


No, I am usually so happy that the project is finished, and I can begin another project, especially if the first one has taken a long time!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have a few photos to share with you all
> 
> DD1 and i made these rose apple tarts from a recipe we saw on facebook and let me tell you , they were so good and soooooo pretty  !


They look so nice, but I don't have an oven at the moment, so I can't make them.😯


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> And Eli's blanket  And DH's first pair of glasses


The blanket is beautiful, and DH looks great with the specs, they really suit him. Tell him, "Welcolm to the club", and enjoy being able to see clearly again 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay so i know it's a tad confusing .
> DD1 is my biological daughter of my body...
> DD2 is the daughter of my heart  We adopted her into our family when she was a wee girl. She has three sisters , two older one younger .
> We are very close to all of them as well .
> ...


That is excellent, do they live close to them, so you can see them often?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sounds tiring I would so like to have a job again....except for the getting up and actually going to work part that is.... :roll: :lol: :lol:


I actually prefer working; I get a lot more done when I have less time to do it. You might say that I tend to procrastinate.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you don't really want to do it, maybe twitch a bit of pull a weird face so they don't choose you! Mind you, I was doing all that when I did jury service last year and I still got chosen!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I had jury duty quite a few years ago, and each case that came up at that time, I had to excuse myself. Most of them were child abuse, or rape; and I told the judge that because of my personal history, I was extremely biased against perpetrators of these crimes, and would go for the maximum sentence. There was only one case that I could safely sit in the jury, and that was an attempted robbery. I didn't like being on the jury at all; some of the jurors didn't listen to the case, and others didn't seem to care about whether the lad was guilty or not, they just wanted to get it over with, so that they could go home!

The best thing is that I haven't been called up for jury duty since then. 🙈🙉🙊😄😆😁


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was thinking of pretending to be a bit hard of hearing, but I'd probably forget.


No, don't do any of that; when the jurors are being chosen, or not, once the case is stated, just stand and excuse yourself due to either something that will make you biased against the person charged. I did have good reason to be excused, but once you hear what the case is about, you might just realise that you do have reason to be excused. Either by your personal thoughts on how the person should be charged, or how you feel about perpetrators of certain crimes.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope you have a positive experience, either way.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think that could have been mine.....Ythey set up a hot tub in the conservatory, everynight they all fell into it. The place wassoaken with condensation. Now we never see the tub. They had to move all the furniture out of it to the lounge as it took up all their room. I sometimes wonder about my lot


They are just experimenting, and finding out what will fit, and work, nicely in their home. Maybe they need a larger home! Then they could have a room for the hot tub (is that the same as a spa?), and a room for anything else that they might fancy. Although that might be easier to do, once the boys have reached the age where they want to go out on their own. :lol: :lol: :lol: 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

9


SaxonLady said:


> Yes, I worry that they won't be appreciated and used; that they won't be loved the way I love them.


Before I make something for someone, I always ask if they like handmade items, that could become an heirloom for the child. If the person is more interested in shop bought items, then they will not get the hand made items, and my girls all know that,but they love getting things that I have made - especially if it just happens to be an article that my mum made, then I adjusted it to fit one of the girls. That item is doubly precious to whichever DD gets it.

As far as I am concerned, a shop bought item is not as precious as something that has been hand made, and is one of a kind for that particular child, unless it is a bracelet, or something along those lines. But I will still buy a gift, if that is more acceptable for the parent, or person, it is just that with a purchased gift, there are only so many of them available, and they are not unique - the ones I can afford anyway.

Sorry, I didn't mean to write a book, on the subject😕, but if I made something specifically for someone, and found that they kept it in a cupboard and didn't use it, I would be more than a little upset!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really? I can see it ok, anyone else having probs seeing me and the lovely Mrs P?
> By the way, now Abigail has blown herself out, our newest bad weather system is called Barney!!!


No, I am seeing it quite clearly :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Posh huh? I'm glad you enjoyed it.


Extremely POSH! Wearing a dress, is as posh as it gets, as far as I am concerned.😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ps Mr P thinks he may have found a laptop he likes :shock: :shock:


Now that would be a bonus for you, I hope he has found one. Both of my computers are at the doctors. They stopped working, after allowing gk's to use them. I think they got into somewhere they should not have been, but we are hoping that it is only software problems, as we can't really afford to replace them, just yet. If it is software, the computer man will fix it for us, but if it is hardware, and not too much, then he might be able to upgrade some of the desktop one. Here's hoping, anyway!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I actually prefer working; I get a lot more done when I have less time to do it. You might say that I tend to procrastinate.


I'm guilty of that, too, Rookie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, don't do any of that; when the jurors are being chosen, or not, once the case is stated, just stand and excuse yourself due to either something that will make you biased against the person charged. I did have good reason to be excused, but once you hear what the case is about, you might just realise that you do have reason to be excused. Either by your personal thoughts on how the person should be charged, or how you feel about perpetrators of certain crimes.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, I hope you have a positive experience, either way.


Thanks, Judi. It wasn't too bad today and I didn't get on a panel so will maybe go back Thursday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Knitting cowls and a jumper and sewing a floaty kimono jacket and waiting to sew an awful lot of voile curtains for DD's MIL - if the lining ever arrives, I've been waiting 4 weeks and John lewis tell me it will be delivered today but time is running out.....! xxx


You sound super busy, with all of that going on. I am just having some lunch, then I think I will get started on my table runner, and give my tablet some time out, so it can catch up with itself. It has decided to begin a "Go Slow" protest, so I think I need to scan it for junk files, and anything else that might be hiding somewhere in the hardware. If my laptop doesn't cost too much to fix, the computer doc is going to upgrade windows for me.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wow I feel exhausted reading all you've been up to


Jolly has been a busy bee, hasn't she! I am feeling a bit exhausted (for real) just from reading her activities - I want to go back to bed, but I really need to begin my table runner project -if I do some each day, I should be able to get it finished in time for our Christmas lunch. 😮😯😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> here when they are off of the hall they are called the hall bath or a guest bath, I just tend to call it the hall bath....the one off of our bedroom is the master bath....thats not confusing is it... :roll:


Not now, I am afraid I am a very literal person, and I take things that I read, to be what they actually are. Also, I am not sure if anyone remembers this, but ages ago I asked what a particular thing was (I forget what it was now, but I think it was something to do with something that Ange was needing to get done). Well I didn't know what it was, and the answer was meant to be a joke, but I thought that it was really the answer to my question; so I also take spoken things literally, and sometimes I get really embarrassed about it, but this one hasn't embarrassed me, because you explained it properly, and I thank you for that. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I call it a cloakroom but it has nothing whatsoever to do with cloaks.💜x


I have seen those in some of the English films I have seen, when there is a cloakroom in an Aussie house, it is literally a cloakroom, and the shoes and outside coats are kept in them. I don't have a cloakroom, or a second bathroom, just a regular 3 bedroom & 1 bathroom, house, but it is enough for me & DH.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> yes but I can tell a big difference and some of the "flower" teas are decaf and chamomile is supposed to help you sleep.


Chamomile tea knocks me out, very quickly, so I don't drink that, unless I haven't had a decent sleep, or had no sleep, for a couple of days; then I will have a cup, a short time before I want to go to bed.

I :roll: seems the more the years creep up, the more things I become highly sensitive too. Ì am beginning to get a bit fed up with! 👣👣👣👣 (the foot prints are me stamping my feet)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> yes it means bathroom off of the hall...not a bathtub in the hall...


😊😀😁😂😃😄😅😆 - See I am highly intelligent, but just don't understand some pretty basic stuff 😯😐😮, and that probala makes me look, and sound, stupid to some people. 😆 but the people who know, and love me, understand me. xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was watching House hunters and the couple was looking at a house and the bathroom didn't have a door on it and it was lined up exactly with the hallway.....what was that contractor thinking :shock:


Obviously not of anyone's modesty, or maybe he thought he would just make it easier for those who like to surreptitiously watch others ...... no it can'T be that, because then that person would also be able to be seen, instead of being hidden 😮 :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It will be good to know how she is. X


Agreed, I hope she is beginning to get better.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I keep saying but DH isn't buying it so ....I occasionally have to clean....


My DH knows better than to comment on the housework, because he and I are at home the same amount of time, and if I can't do something for a while, then he should do it 😂😁😃😄😅😈😈


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I reckon housework is over rated :shock:


It definitely is. I do it when I absolutely have to, or the floors get a quick once over, when I know DD is coming out with the twins. 😆😉


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We grew up in a house with six people and 1 bathroom, we have four people and couldn't live without 2 I don't think......my parents still live in the house we grew up in and are now adding a 2nd bathroom it is just them, and they have 2 refrigerators now....odd how things change isn't it...I want a craft room but DH wants an office I think I know who is going to win that one.
> 
> Dh in case you were wondering :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You could be a little sneaky, and put some of your stuff out there, before he has had a chance to get any office stuff to go in there, you might surprise him enough to win the room! 😄


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a somewhat before and after of the hall bathroom


As long as it can be used. One day there might be some things made to the measurements of that babathroom, and you might be in such a position as to be able to correct the things that don't fit properly. :-D  :lol: :lol:  :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I now have a picture of you under s table with a black Russian💜 :shock:


WOOHOO - would that be Rasputin, by any chance ........ he was a man who was up for anything 😀😁😂😃😄😅😆 .......... and I think he was pretty dark with some of his practices :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am beat once again and tomorrow is going to be a long day have to take DS to the dentist to get his tooth fixed and then we have to get there school work done and I need to double check and make sure I have everything for Thanksgiving next Thursday!
> 
> I cannot believe it is here almost!


It feels like it is only a few days since you were preparing for last year's Thanksgiving 😮😮😲 it is certainly coming around much quicker, than when I was a child!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No jury panel today. May have to go back Thursday. Have to call Wednesday evening to find out. We're having another nasty wind and rain storm coming in tonight through tomorrow. Will definitely be staying in.  love you all lots! xxxooo


I hope the storm isn't too bad in your area; that goes for anyone who is in an area that has wild weather forecast. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I actually prefer working; I get a lot more done when I have less time to do it. You might say that I tend to procrastinate.


I am just so glad that I do not have to work again, although before I came to the point that I could no longer stay in my place of employment, myself, and a few others who had birthdays around the same date, and we're in the same year of age, decided that we would try to continue working, until we were at least 70. Well I was the first to leave, and I honestly believe that it was the best thing I had done fore myself, for quite a while; and I could never go back to having to deal with people, every work day. I love being able to withdraw from the population , when I need to.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am all caught up now, so am going to make a start on this Kris Kringle item, and hopefully it will be completed in time. &#128518;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. It's quiet and grey at the moment although hig winds are predicted for later and l have to go and meet the gks from school. Just hope there won't be any trees down on the way. 

Coven here this morning, catch you later. Xxx&#128156;


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its mirky outside. I slept well. Its over 60's today and the staff is coming. Just a normal Tuesday. Thank goodness for normality.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad I don't have to wait for the postman to come for my first cuppa, he doesn't come until 2-30 to 3.


Ours is like that. He comes in a little red van but he doesnt have a black and white cat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am just so glad that I do not have to work again, although before I came to the point that I could no longer stay in my place of employment, myself, and a few others who had birthdays around the same date, and we're in the same year of age, decided that we would try to continue working, until we were at least 70. Well I was the first to leave, and I honestly believe that it was the best thing I had done fore myself, for quite a while; and I could never go back to having to deal with people, every work day. I love being able to withdraw from the population , when I need to.


That's the beauty of being a consultant. I left the full-time workplace because after the breast cancer and other family tragedies, I couldn't muster of the strength needed to deal with the stress of the deadlines, people problems, etc. As a consultant, I can deal with it all since I know that in a period of time, it will all be gone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> We were supposed to go to court today...but on Thursday the grandparents met with the dad and his attorney and signed some kind of papers and then Friday they went to the courthouse and filed something and his attorney called ours and said that the dad was withdrawing his motion for a Guardian at lit-am because the grandparents didn't want it and the dad couldn't afford it..........how messed up is that our attorney smells a rat and I think she is right they have been up to no good and not telling what they did.


This sound very 'dodgy' to me, I hope that it will all be sorted out in YOUR favour very soon!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:08 am ET and -1'C (30'F). Warm again today.
The battery on my tablet is dying so I may not be on here long.
I started boot socks for mum's guy for Christmas. The only Christmas knitting that I do.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I actually prefer working; I get a lot more done when I have less time to do it. You might say that I tend to procrastinate.


I am a fantastic at procrastinating!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's quiet and grey at the moment although hig winds are predicted for later and l have to go and meet the gks from school. Just hope there won't be any trees down on the way.
> 
> Coven here this morning, catch you later. Xxx💜


I hope the trees stay up for you. Don't get blown away.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I missed you! Yesterday I was up in London for the hospital. When I got home I was so tired. When I tried to check in here this morning I couldn't open any of the KP. I went into panic mode because I thought I had lost all my friends! As you can tell it's ok now. Just been to collect Little A from nursery. He's easy to look afternoon as he is so tired he only wants to watch a film with grandad, so I'm going to try & do some sewing. I have to make my eldest. GS as Advent calendar, he has been using his mum's one which is getting very shabby, well it is 36years old! 
Have a good rest of the day, I will catch up later. Xxx&#128587;&#127996;


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Chamomile tea knocks me out, very quickly, so I don't drink that, unless I haven't had a decent sleep, or had no sleep, for a couple of days; then I will have a cup, a short time before I want to go to bed.
> 
> I :roll: seems the more the years creep up, the more things I become highly sensitive too. Ì am beginning to get a bit fed up with! 👣👣👣👣 (the foot prints are me stamping my feet)


I'll have to try that chamomile tea. Maybe the little sounds won't wake me so much


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm guilty of that, too, Rookie.


I always seem to hve too many thing to do in too short a time, so something always doesn't get done, usually the biggest job. Then when the deadline for the biggest job comes around, I'm rushing like a madwoman,, and don't get in my way. :twisted:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now that would be a bonus for you, I hope he has found one. Both of my computers are at the doctors. They stopped working, after allowing gk's to use them. I think they got into somewhere they should not have been, but we are hoping that it is only software problems, as we can't really afford to replace them, just yet. If it is software, the computer man will fix it for us, but if it is hardware, and not too much, then he might be able to upgrade some of the desktop one. Here's hoping, anyway!


I'm at that point too. My desktop I the basement is over 10 years old, my one laptop is close to that. The newer laptop has something shorting on the motherboard and wiping out batteries. I need a new computer but I want to wait until the Boxing day sales. If I can.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I now have a picture of you under s table with a black Russian💜 :shock:


Woo hoo!! :lol: :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> 9
> 
> Before I make something for someone, I always ask if they like handmade items, that could become an heirloom for the child. If the person is more interested in shop bought items, then they will not get the hand made items, and my girls all know that,but they love getting things that I have made - especially if it just happens to be an article that my mum made, then I adjusted it to fit one of the girls. That item is doubly precious to whichever DD gets it.
> 
> ...


One of the last projects that I made for a family member ended up being put on the floor for the cats. This was a poncho knitted in llama and silk. 
Mittens that I made for another family member were donated to charity, so at least they were used.
I don't make things for the family anymore


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all. Just a few minutes before dinner is ready and after I eat, I'm going to chill and try to knit.
> 
> Today was the first official "solo" day of doing the consulting job and I was inundated with paper and emails last night that I had to organize and read to get somewhat up to speed. The first day is always nerve-jangling, but now that it's over, I'll should be fine going forward. I've already had to make 2 executive decisions on how a benefit should be handled. (e.g. would therapies for pervasive developmental disorders (autism, aspergers) have annual visit limits put on them or be under a "medical necessity" review? They'll be under a medical necessity review which allows for unlimited visits up to amounts prescribed on doctor's treatment plan.
> 
> ...


My brain is fried just reading that, I admire you tremendously for getting back in the saddle, you rock!!
Had to cancel my crown prep appointment for Friday as Jake's class are doing a presentation during school assembly and I can't miss that!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am beat once again and tomorrow is going to be a long day have to take DS to the dentist to get his tooth fixed and then we have to get there school work done and I need to double check and make sure I have everything for Thanksgiving next Thursday!
> 
> I cannot believe it is here almost!


Don't overdo trying to get a perfect Thanksgiving. Some of our most memorable events have been when everything went wrong and the family had a great laugh over it. So long as you can all get together, that is what matters.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I forgot how annoying it is to type on this tablet.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No Londy, I didn't mean the actual evacuation, I meant the camp the kids went on. I have seen footage of what it was like, for a lot of children, and it wasn't nice!


Right,sorry! Still haven't heard how it went yet but we are all going to a pantomime on Saturday so I expect I will hear all about it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Caffeine has a paradoxical effect on me, it actually affects my concious state quite drastically. I have had to stop drinking anything with caffeine when I was still driving, or at work, because my speech would become slurred and I would become very drowsy and couldn't work. I had a bottle of coke while I was driving to my daughters house, and I had to really fight to stay awake until I got to her house - it was very scary! I now only drink coffee very occasionally, if I can't get to sleep.


How bizarre but dare to be different, I say!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have seen those in some of the English films I have seen, when there is a cloakroom in an Aussie house, it is literally a cloakroom, and the shoes and outside coats are kept in them. I don't have a cloakroom, or a second bathroom, just a regular 3 bedroom & 1 bathroom, house, but it is enough for me & DH.


The Aussies have it right, tell it like it is!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> 😊😀😁😂😃😄😅😆 - See I am highly intelligent, but just don't understand some pretty basic stuff 😯😐😮, and that probala makes me look, and sound, stupid to some people. 😆 but the people who know, and love me, understand me. xxxxxxx


We do and we do!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am just so glad that I do not have to work again, although before I came to the point that I could no longer stay in my place of employment, myself, and a few others who had birthdays around the same date, and we're in the same year of age, decided that we would try to continue working, until we were at least 70. Well I was the first to leave, and I honestly believe that it was the best thing I had done fore myself, for quite a while; and I could never go back to having to deal with people, every work day. I love being able to withdraw from the population , when I need to.


I agree with you Judi. Working with the public can be fun and very rewarding but also very draining. In your line of work, I don't think I would have stayed the course!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I missed you! Yesterday I was up in London for the hospital. When I got home I was so tired. When I tried to check in here this morning I couldn't open any of the KP. I went into panic mode because I thought I had lost all my friends! As you can tell it's ok now. Just been to collect Little A from nursery. He's easy to look afternoon as he is so tired he only wants to watch a film with grandad, so I'm going to try & do some sewing. I have to make my eldest. GS as Advent calendar, he has been using his mum's one which is getting very shabby, well it is 36years old!
> Have a good rest of the day, I will catch up later. Xxx🙋🏼


Yes, that freaked me out too Chris, I felt all bereft and lonely! Happy to be back with you all!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always seem to hve too many thing to do in too short a time, so something always doesn't get done, usually the biggest job. Then when the deadline for the biggest job comes around, I'm rushing like a madwoman,, and don't get in my way. :twisted:


That's me too, I'm afraid!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> This sound very 'dodgy' to me, I hope that it will all be sorted out in YOUR favour very soon!


Ditto from me, Lisa!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the trees stay up for you. Don't get blown away.


Me, too! We've got high winds here today, too, and I'm really glad I don't have to go out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......

Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!

He is having it all set up by the shop and will pick it up tomorrow.

Guess who's a happy bunny and hopefully I will now fully (well almost) recover from typolitis.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......
> 
> Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!
> 
> ...


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Well done, Mr. P, and I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good going, Mr. P.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back from the over 60's. I won......A pkt of chocolate tunnocks teacakes and....$25...Thats gone into my holiday purse for next week.

The weather has turned very nasty. Wind and pouring down. I wouldnt be surprised if the staff doesnt come.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......
> 
> Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!
> 
> ...


happy new pc mr P......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> happy new pc mr P......


Thank you and well done on your winnings. Off now to meet gks, its very windy here too. 💜x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> happy new pc mr P......


Thought I'd send you a couple of photos


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad I don't have to wait for the postman to come for my first cuppa, he doesn't come until 2-30 to 3.


I don't have to wait, but the study is upstairs between the bathroom and the bedroom, and I tend to go in and open my emails before going downstairs. The postman comes sometime around 10, by which time I need that coffee.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I now have a picture of you under s table with a black Russian💜 :shock:


Dirty girl.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh that would have been so hard. I always waited until each child was 2 years old, before I went back to work. Then I was totally ready to get back there, and the child was ready to be a little more independent of me.


I never stopped. I took 3 months leave, 6 weeks before and after and the birth week itself. I have always been the breadwinner.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......
> 
> Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!
> 
> ...


Have fun with your new laptop. I have just got one all updated with the latest versions of everything. Keep losing different things and have to go searching for them. What make have you got? Barny


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> 😊😀😁😂😃😄😅😆 - See I am highly intelligent, but just don't understand some pretty basic stuff 😯😐😮, and that probala makes me look, and sound, stupid to some people. 😆 but the people who know, and love me, understand me. xxxxxxx


absent minded professors! The brain cannot cope with simple things when it's concentrating on complicated things. And difficulty with nomenclature between 'English-speaking' nations can cause confusion. Especially when you start on slang!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It definitely is. I do it when I absolutely have to, or the floors get a quick once over, when I know DD is coming out with the twins. 😆😉


We have to have a major tidy-up and clean in the next few weeks as my brothers are coming for Christmas. Every two years I love my house after Christmas!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> WOOHOO - would that be Rasputin, by any chance ........ he was a man who was up for anything 😀😁😂😃😄😅😆 .......... and I think he was pretty dark with some of his practices :lol: :lol: :lol:


But his looks were not the best!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well what I day we have had. We had it all planned, out for lunch, visit the opticians and then a big shop as we were in Llandrindod Well, (the county town). We knew the electricity was going to be off from 9.30-1.30 so got the wood burner going so we could heat some water on it for tea.
About 12.45 decided to go off for lunch, went to get the car out of the garage and the garage door wouldn't open, we inherited an electric garage door from the previous owners, no electricity = no door opening. The manual over-ride didn't work so we were stuck. Quick change of plan, electric back at 1.30, leave as soon as it came back on, quick lunch and carry on as planned. 2.30 came, still no power, also our phone wouldn't work without power so over to neighbours to use their phone to cancel opticians. Have ended up with no opticians, no meal out and no shopping. Wish I hadn't got up.
Oh and it is raining and the wind is howling. Barny


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of the last projects that I made for a family member ended up being put on the floor for the cats. This was a poncho knitted in llama and silk.
> Mittens that I made for another family member were donated to charity, so at least they were used.
> I don't make things for the family anymore


I don't blame you. What an insult. I loved my cats but there are limits.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......
> 
> Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!
> 
> ...


Weeeeeeeeee! Happy is purple; Purple is happy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well what I day we have had. We had it all planned, out for lunch, visit the opticians and then a big shop as we were in Llandrindod Well, (the county town). We knew the electricity was going to be off from 9.30-1.30 so got the wood burner going so we could heat some water on it for tea.
> About 12.45 decided to go off for lunch, went to get the car out of the garage and the garage door wouldn't open, we inherited an electric garage door from the previous owners, no electricity = no door opening. The manual over-ride didn't work so we were stuck. Quick change of plan, electric back at 1.30, leave as soon as it came back on, quick lunch and carry on as planned. 2.30 came, still no power, also our phone wouldn't work without power so over to neighbours to use their phone to cancel opticians. Have ended up with no opticians, no meal out and no shopping. Wish I hadn't got up.
> Oh and it is raining and the wind is howling. Barny


Oh Barny what a horrid day. And isn't it ironic that the wind and rain is called Barney! Why was your electricity off and not the neighbours'?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a perfectly beastly day today. I had to go out to get a prescription, but that's all. I'm going nowhere else. It's supposed to be good this weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back from the over 60's. I won......A pkt of chocolate tunnocks teacakes and....$25...Thats gone into my holiday purse for next week.
> 
> The weather has turned very nasty. Wind and pouring down. I wouldnt be surprised if the staff doesnt come.


Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thought I'd send you a couple of photos


Geoffrey is cute and your Christmas cactus is beautiful.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh Barny what a horrid day. And isn't it ironic that the wind and rain is called Barney! Why was your electricity off and not the neighbours'?


They are with BT while we have a different provider. Forgot this storm was Barney, it certainly has been a stormy day personally as well as weatherise.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well what I day we have had. We had it all planned, out for lunch, visit the opticians and then a big shop as we were in Llandrindod Well, (the county town). We knew the electricity was going to be off from 9.30-1.30 so got the wood burner going so we could heat some water on it for tea.
> About 12.45 decided to go off for lunch, went to get the car out of the garage and the garage door wouldn't open, we inherited an electric garage door from the previous owners, no electricity = no door opening. The manual over-ride didn't work so we were stuck. Quick change of plan, electric back at 1.30, leave as soon as it came back on, quick lunch and carry on as planned. 2.30 came, still no power, also our phone wouldn't work without power so over to neighbours to use their phone to cancel opticians. Have ended up with no opticians, no meal out and no shopping. Wish I hadn't got up.
> Oh and it is raining and the wind is howling. Barny


AW...but you still have us :XD:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> AW...but you still have us :XD:


Was beginning to wonder if I was going to be on today but glad to be back.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well what I day we have had. We had it all planned, out for lunch, visit the opticians and then a big shop as we were in Llandrindod Well, (the county town). We knew the electricity was going to be off from 9.30-1.30 so got the wood burner going so we could heat some water on it for tea.
> About 12.45 decided to go off for lunch, went to get the car out of the garage and the garage door wouldn't open, we inherited an electric garage door from the previous owners, no electricity = no door opening. The manual over-ride didn't work so we were stuck. Quick change of plan, electric back at 1.30, leave as soon as it came back on, quick lunch and carry on as planned. 2.30 came, still no power, also our phone wouldn't work without power so over to neighbours to use their phone to cancel opticians. Have ended up with no opticians, no meal out and no shopping. Wish I hadn't got up.
> Oh and it is raining and the wind is howling. Barny


That sounds like a miserable day. I hope tomorrow is better. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They are with BT while we have a different provider. Forgot this storm was Barney, it certainly has been a stormy day personally as well as weatherise.


He's not a bit like you though.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a miserable day. I hope tomorrow is better. xxxooo


Hopefully all being well we will be going out to lunch and shopping tomorrow, opticians in a fortnights time. Not that I enjoy shopping but lunch out is a nice change.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully all being well we will be going out to lunch and shopping tomorrow, opticians in a fortnights time. Not that I enjoy shopping but lunch out is a nice change.


I agree . It's nice to have someone else prepare the meal and do the clean up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......
> 
> Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yay!!! He does like to take his time, doesn't he? You are a very tolerant missus!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thought I'd send you a couple of photos


Two beautiful pictures, thank you Susan!! I have three cyclamen in flower in the garden, never had then flower so early but I think it's because it's so mild here, even if it is blowing a hooley!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I actually prefer working; I get a lot more done when I have less time to do it. You might say that I tend to procrastinate.


Yeah me too...when I worked I accomplished wayyyyy more than I do now :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well what I day we have had. We had it all planned, out for lunch, visit the opticians and then a big shop as we were in Llandrindod Well, (the county town). We knew the electricity was going to be off from 9.30-1.30 so got the wood burner going so we could heat some water on it for tea.
> About 12.45 decided to go off for lunch, went to get the car out of the garage and the garage door wouldn't open, we inherited an electric garage door from the previous owners, no electricity = no door opening. The manual over-ride didn't work so we were stuck. Quick change of plan, electric back at 1.30, leave as soon as it came back on, quick lunch and carry on as planned. 2.30 came, still no power, also our phone wouldn't work without power so over to neighbours to use their phone to cancel opticians. Have ended up with no opticians, no meal out and no shopping. Wish I hadn't got up.
> Oh and it is raining and the wind is howling. Barny


Oh Barny, what a shame, completely wrecked your day. Hope you had enough food left indoors! Better luck next time!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Not now, I am afraid I am a very literal person, and I take things that I read, to be what they actually are. Also, I am not sure if anyone remembers this, but ages ago I asked what a particular thing was (I forget what it was now, but I think it was something to do with something that Ange was needing to get done). Well I didn't know what it was, and the answer was meant to be a joke, but I thought that it was really the answer to my question; so I also take spoken things literally, and sometimes I get really embarrassed about it, but this one hasn't embarrassed me, because you explained it properly, and I thank you for that. xxxx


Your welcome! And I am glad that you didn't get embarrassed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lazy morning, doing a little bit of sewing and after many, many phone calls to John Lewis, the dratted voile lining fabric finally turned up, guess that means I am going to have to make the darned curtains now :evil: 
This afternoon, I went to see a friend I have known since I first moved to Sidcup 40 years ago. I haven't seen her for a long time although we keep in touch by email sometimes and she only lives 10 minutes drive from me. The problem is that she suffers from totally debilitating depression and so she won't arrange to meet very often up in case she has to back out on the day if she is unwell. It's so sad, she is a lovely lady and very good company when she is on top of it. She is trialling some new meds and I can only hope and wish that it works for her.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have seen those in some of the English films I have seen, when there is a cloakroom in an Aussie house, it is literally a cloakroom, and the shoes and outside coats are kept in them. I don't have a cloakroom, or a second bathroom, just a regular 3 bedroom & 1 bathroom, house, but it is enough for me & DH.


that's what I was thinking of a room for coats and shoes!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Was beginning to wonder if I was going to be on today but glad to be back.


I had the same problem with KP. I ended up turning everything off and updating. Seems weve all had bother.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lazy morning, doing a little bit of sewing and after many, many phone calls to John Lewis, the dratted voile lining fabric finally turned up, guess that means I am going to have to make the darned curtains now :evil:
> This afternoon, I went to see a friend I have known since I first moved to Sidcup 40 years ago. I haven't seen her for a long time although we keep in touch by email sometimes and she only lives 10 minutes drive from me. The problem is that she suffers from totally debilitating depression and so she won't arrange to meet very often up in case she has to back out on the day if she is unwell. It's so sad, she is a lovely lady and very good company when she is on top of it. She is trialling some new meds and I can only hope and wish that it works for her.


I feel for her. Somedays its hard to get out of the bed.Then it goes when its done enough until it raises its ugly head another time. Lets keep hoping that she wins.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> that's what I was thinking of a room for coats and shoes!


It probably stems from Victorian days when it was considered very bad form to mention...er...bodily functions in any way. I think they just hoped people realised that a cloakroom was NOT just for cloaks! I always think it quirky in the States that even in a restaurant, the toilets are called the bathroom, with never a bath in sight! A bit Victorian that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As long as it can be used. One day there might be some things made to the measurements of that babathroom, and you might be in such a position as to be able to correct the things that don't fit properly. :-D  :lol: :lol:  :-D


He is going to have to redo the pipes that is why the top doesn't fit right.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I feel for her. Somedays its hard to get out of the bed.Then it goes when its done enough until it raises its ugly head another time. Lets keep hoping that she wins.


Thanks Susan, it's very frustrating that there is so little anyone else can do, although I have been reassuring her for most of that 40 years that I'm here if she needs me, night or day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purple, and londy..,.Bring your swimming costumes next week. York is flooded...I kid you not!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purple, and londy..,.Bring your swimming costumes next week. York is flooded...I kid you not!


Oh Bu**er!!
:lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always seem to hve too many thing to do in too short a time, so something always doesn't get done, usually the biggest job. Then when the deadline for the biggest job comes around, I'm rushing like a madwoman,, and don't get in my way. :twisted:


I'm like that with trying to clean before Thanksgiving I wait till the day before and rush around here cleaning everything......what's the point in doing it a week ahead of time it won't stay that way...not with this lot. :shock: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......
> 
> Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!
> 
> ...


YAY!!!!!!   you might have to every now and then slip so we don't miss it so much. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thought I'd send you a couple of photos


That is very pretty and Geoffrey is cute.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purple, and londy..,.Bring your swimming costumes next week. York is flooded...I kid you not!


How flooded is it? Do l need a snorkel?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> How flooded is it? Do l need a snorkel?


Just bring your wellies and swimming costume.....or bikini...Can youy imagine the seen 3 little old women in bikinis and wellies :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Safely back from picking gks up. Very windy out there. Picked up fish and chips on the way home. Now full up.

Mr P picked up his new laptop but doesn't know how to connect to the internet! Give me strength. I need more wine &#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;&#127863;xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just bring your wellies and swimming costume.....or bikini...Can youy imagine the seen 3 little old women in bikinis and wellies :shock:


one with a fanta and the other two with wine.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just bring your wellies and swimming costume.....or bikini...Can youy imagine the seen 3 little old women in bikinis and wellies :shock:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well what I day we have had. We had it all planned, out for lunch, visit the opticians and then a big shop as we were in Llandrindod Well, (the county town). We knew the electricity was going to be off from 9.30-1.30 so got the wood burner going so we could heat some water on it for tea.
> About 12.45 decided to go off for lunch, went to get the car out of the garage and the garage door wouldn't open, we inherited an electric garage door from the previous owners, no electricity = no door opening. The manual over-ride didn't work so we were stuck. Quick change of plan, electric back at 1.30, leave as soon as it came back on, quick lunch and carry on as planned. 2.30 came, still no power, also our phone wouldn't work without power so over to neighbours to use their phone to cancel opticians. Have ended up with no opticians, no meal out and no shopping. Wish I hadn't got up.
> Oh and it is raining and the wind is howling. Barny


I hope they have got your electricity back on by now and that is frustrating!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It probably stems from Victorian days when it was considered very bad form to mention...er...bodily functions in any way. I think they just hoped people realised that a cloakroom was NOT just for cloaks! I always think it quirky in the States that even in a restaurant, the toilets are called the bathroom, with never a bath in sight! A bit Victorian that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think we ask for a bathroom out of habit but in a restaurant they are call restrooms.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It probably stems from Victorian days when it was considered very bad form to mention...er...bodily functions in any way. I think they just hoped people realised that a cloakroom was NOT just for cloaks! I always think it quirky in the States that even in a restaurant, the toilets are called the bathroom, with never a bath in sight! A bit Victorian that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


We also have alot of houses that have been built with a water closet and it just has the toilet in it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh Barny, what a shame, completely wrecked your day. Hope you had enough food left indoors! Better luck next time!!


Got some soup out of the freezer earlier on so we could heat it on the top of the burner, and some rolls. Luckily the power came back on in time for tea, so could heat it in the microwave. Haven't had a lot to eat today but I will survive. :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just bring your wellies and swimming costume.....or bikini...Can youy imagine the seen 3 little old women in bikinis and wellies :shock:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Got some soup out of the freezer earlier on so we could heat it on the top of the burner, and some rolls. Luckily the power came back on in time for tea, so could heat it in the microwave. Haven't had a lot to eat today but I will survive. :lol:


Glad you have your power back💜


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I think I need some coffee haven't had any today and can't hardly keep my eyes open!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just bring your wellies and swimming costume.....or bikini...Can youy imagine the seen 3 little old women in bikinis and wellies :shock:


I want a picture of that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want a picture of that.


Me, too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......
> 
> Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeh, so pleased about your new addition to the family


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Thought I'd send you a couple of photos


Both beautiful!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> We have to have a major tidy-up and clean in the next few weeks as my brothers are coming for Christmas. Every two years I love my house after Christmas!


What a good excuse. Wish I had someone coming so DH would put some of his stuff out of sight. Mine obviously is not unsightly!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back from the over 60's. I won......A pkt of chocolate tunnocks teacakes and....$25...Thats gone into my holiday purse for next week.
> 
> The weather has turned very nasty. Wind and pouring down. I wouldnt be surprised if the staff doesnt come.


Well done on your winnings, your purse sounds as though it's filling up nicely! It's very windy down here but it's warm, my flowers in the garden are getting very confused!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> What a good excuse. Wish I had someone coming so DH would put some of his stuff out of sight. Mine obviously is not unsightly!


I'm so glad others wait until they have visitors until they do major clean ups. I hate housework so a visitor is a kick up the backside for me to get up and get going. :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well what I day we have had. We had it all planned, out for lunch, visit the opticians and then a big shop as we were in Llandrindod Well, (the county town). We knew the electricity was going to be off from 9.30-1.30 so got the wood burner going so we could heat some water on it for tea.
> About 12.45 decided to go off for lunch, went to get the car out of the garage and the garage door wouldn't open, we inherited an electric garage door from the previous owners, no electricity = no door opening. The manual over-ride didn't work so we were stuck. Quick change of plan, electric back at 1.30, leave as soon as it came back on, quick lunch and carry on as planned. 2.30 came, still no power, also our phone wouldn't work without power so over to neighbours to use their phone to cancel opticians. Have ended up with no opticians, no meal out and no shopping. Wish I hadn't got up.
> Oh and it is raining and the wind is howling. Barny


What a day! Sorry it all went wrong, hopefully your next planned day goes well.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Just bring your wellies and swimming costume.....or bikini...Can youy imagine the seen 3 little old women in bikinis and wellies :shock:


Well it's not cold is it????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Safely back from picking gks up. Very windy out there. Picked up fish and chips on the way home. Now full up.
> 
> Mr P picked up his new laptop but doesn't know how to connect to the internet! Give me strength. I need more wine 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxx


MEN


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Safely back from picking gks up. Very windy out there. Picked up fish and chips on the way home. Now full up.
> 
> Mr P picked up his new laptop but doesn't know how to connect to the internet! Give me strength. I need more wine 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷xxxx


MEN


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so glad others wait until they have visitors until they do major clean ups. I hate housework so a visitor is a kick up the backside for me to get up and get going. :lol:


My house has got really bad recently & I realised that I always kept on top of it in case a certain friend came & she died last year, so I'm blaming her. I shall have to invite Londy round & that will make me have a tidy up!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so glad others wait until they have visitors until they do major clean ups. I hate housework so a visitor is a kick up the backside for me to get up and get going. :lol:


Me, too, Barny.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of the last projects that I made for a family member ended up being put on the floor for the cats. This was a poncho knitted in llama and silk.
> Mittens that I made for another family member were donated to charity, so at least they were used.
> I don't make things for the family anymore


I wouldn't either, if the things I made were treated in that way. 😈😠


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of the last projects that I made for a family member ended up being put on the floor for the cats. This was a poncho knitted in llama and silk.
> Mittens that I made for another family member were donated to charity, so at least they were used.
> I don't make things for the family anymore


I wouldn't either, if the things I made were treated in that way. 😈😠


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The Aussies have it right, tell it like it is!!!


Hahahahaha ..... That's right, along with a very dry, droll sense of humour; what you see, is what you get. We are very straight forward; most of the time, very occasionally we might play a trick or two! ....... hahahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree with you Judi. Working with the public can be fun and very rewarding but also very draining. In your line of work, I don't think I would have stayed the course!


Honestly, I think the only way I stayed with it for so long, was because I was so shut down. Since I have left work, I am so much better, after I finally got the help that I didn't think I needed. 😕😯😮


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that freaked me out too Chris, I felt all bereft and lonely! Happy to be back with you all!! xxxx


I am so glad you are both back in the fold also. xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Lisa!


And me, also.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> PLEASE SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU READ FURTHER.......
> 
> Mr P has gone out by himself and bought a new laptop!!!!!
> 
> ...


Your typolitis was quite entertaining, but it will be much better for you, when you have your own computer back.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back from the over 60's. I won......A pkt of chocolate tunnocks teacakes and....$25...Thats gone into my holiday purse for next week.
> 
> The weather has turned very nasty. Wind and pouring down. I wouldnt be surprised if the staff doesnt come.


I think you must have touched the Irish Blaney stone, at some point in your life! I wish I could find the darn thing, and touch it; so I could get some benefit from it. 😕😕😢


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thought I'd send you a couple of photos


Geoffrey looks very comfortable, and your Christmas cactus is very pretty


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> absent minded professors! The brain cannot cope with simple things when it's concentrating on complicated things. And difficulty with nomenclature between 'English-speaking' nations can cause confusion. Especially when you start on slang!


You have definitely got that right. :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But his looks were not the best!


You are definitely right in that, and I don't think he was very clean either, but one could say that his reputation was quite black. 😂


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well what I day we have had. We had it all planned, out for lunch, visit the opticians and then a big shop as we were in Llandrindod Well, (the county town). We knew the electricity was going to be off from 9.30-1.30 so got the wood burner going so we could heat some water on it for tea.
> About 12.45 decided to go off for lunch, went to get the car out of the garage and the garage door wouldn't open, we inherited an electric garage door from the previous owners, no electricity = no door opening. The manual over-ride didn't work so we were stuck. Quick change of plan, electric back at 1.30, leave as soon as it came back on, quick lunch and carry on as planned. 2.30 came, still no power, also our phone wouldn't work without power so over to neighbours to use their phone to cancel opticians. Have ended up with no opticians, no meal out and no shopping. Wish I hadn't got up.
> Oh and it is raining and the wind is howling. Barny


Tomorrow is usually always better, in some way! xxxz


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Barny.


I used to keep my house really good until we lost my sister and now I can't be bothered most of the time......I wish I could be sometimes.. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am off to make me and the kids some dinner DH has to work late so just us which means we can have anything we want stir fry here I come!

Grandparents went to the courthouse to file a motion to represent themselves. We shall see how this goes...

Purly get better soon!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I used to work as a Guardian Ad Litem. It was a volunteer job I did as a worker with CASA. That is an organization which helps children who are in the foster care program. It took many hours and could be very frustrating as the court system can move so slowly. I was never paid anything.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I used to work as a Guardian Ad Litem. It was a volunteer job I did as a worker with CASA. That is an organization which helps children who are in the foster care program. It took many hours and could be very frustrating as the court system can move so slowly. I was never paid anything.


Wow! I can't believe you didn't get paid this one was charging 150.00 an hour.

It is slow it has been almost 8 mos. :-(

They did drop there motion for this though, so we will be going to court.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> He is going to have to redo the pipes that is why the top doesn't fit right.


Oh, ok! 😊 :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan, it's very frustrating that there is so little anyone else can do, although I have been reassuring her for most of that 40 years that I'm here if she needs me, night or day!


The trouble is that often one feels so "nothing", that it is unimaginable that any other person would be able to help in any way, and the person often does not have the will or energy, to be able to contact anyone. On top of all of those things, the thought to call out for help does not come, and so the call does not get made


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We also have alot of houses that have been built with a water closet and it just has the toilet in it.


I think that is the norm in Australia, I don't know of many houses that have a toilet in the same room as the bath, or shower, uNess it is an en suite bathroon. When I was a kid, I only knew of one house (there were probably a lot more than that), and that house belonged to an aunt and uncle of mine; and my siblings and I thought it was really weird.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I want a picture of that.


Me too! .......... hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so glad others wait until they have visitors until they do major clean ups. I hate housework so a visitor is a kick up the backside for me to get up and get going. :lol:


I thought that was what everybody did! :shock: :shock: :shock: 
I hate housework so much that I told my DH that if we had children, it would be much better for them if I went to work, and he stayed home, and looked after the children and the household. He did this, and did a great job of raising the girls, and I worked until I could not cope with it any longer - then I retired; but he was working by then. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I am off to make me and the kids some dinner DH has to work late so just us which means we can have anything we want stir fry here I come!
> 
> Grandparents went to the courthouse to file a motion to represent themselves. We shall see how this goes...
> 
> ...


I really hope that this goes your way, I think the children will be better off with you. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

OK, I have finished catching up, si I am going to sign off and either watch some TV, or do some knitting or spinning. 

Have a great day, everyone. xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its very windy and raining. Ive just gone in the fridge for my fruit juice and spilt some tomato soup on the floor. (Dont ask)....I'm on the school run today .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so glad others wait until they have visitors until they do major clean ups. I hate housework so a visitor is a kick up the backside for me to get up and get going. :lol:


I hate it with a passion. I've done it for years, now, its my time. I have a little treasure comes in to help me once a week and she's worth every penny.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am back on my laptop....HURRAH!

Going to do so me shopping this morning, at least Mr P can stay home and play with his new toy!

Hi Stella, nice to see you, how are things going? x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I am off to make me and the kids some dinner DH has to work late so just us which means we can have anything we want stir fry here I come!
> 
> Grandparents went to the courthouse to file a motion to represent themselves. We shall see how this goes...
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I used to work as a Guardian Ad Litem. It was a volunteer job I did as a worker with CASA. That is an organization which helps children who are in the foster care program. It took many hours and could be very frustrating as the court system can move so slowly. I was never paid anything.


Sounds like very worthwhile work, but draining. Here in Illinois, that role is generally held by an attorney. I often thought about something like this when I fullly retire, but don't think I could handle the hearbreak.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from a cold wet Chicago area. It's supposed to be this way all day with possible snow later in the week.

Today is a full work day so I'll be out and about at meetings. DD#2 heads for Mexico City for a quick business trip so we'll have DGS after school and overnight until Saturday a.m. I'm glad he's excited about coming here. We were his second home for so long that I miss not seeing him so much now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just bring your wellies and swimming costume.....or bikini...Can youy imagine the seen 3 little old women in bikinis and wellies :shock:


Speechless!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> one with a fanta and the other two with wine.....


Where's the Black Russian gone then? I might try one of those!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think we ask for a bathroom out of habit but in a restaurant they are call restrooms.


Still avoiding the true description though, I wonder why we are all so coy about it, after all, even the Queen of England uses the 'facilities'!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Got some soup out of the freezer earlier on so we could heat it on the top of the burner, and some rolls. Luckily the power came back on in time for tea, so could heat it in the microwave. Haven't had a lot to eat today but I will survive. :lol:


Delighted to hear it, good way to lose weight but not much fun for you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm so glad others wait until they have visitors until they do major clean ups. I hate housework so a visitor is a kick up the backside for me to get up and get going. :lol:


Yep, I'm the same too, life's too short to keep doing housework! My sister is the worst, her house is always immaculate, even when she doesn't know I'm visiting. Therefore, if she's visiting me, the house is cleaned like we're putting it up for sale!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My house has got really bad recently & I realised that I always kept on top of it in case a certain friend came & she died last year, so I'm blaming her. I shall have to invite Londy round & that will make me have a tidy up!!


I wouldn't bother for me, seriously, I'm the world's worst, can honestly not remember the last time I vacuumed the stairs!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I used to keep my house really good until we lost my sister and now I can't be bothered most of the time......I wish I could be sometimes.. :roll:


I completely understand that Lisa xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The trouble is that often one feels so "nothing", that it is unimaginable that any other person would be able to help in any way, and the person often does not have the will or energy, to be able to contact anyone. On top of all of those things, the thought to call out for help does not come, and so the call does not get made


Absolutely Judi, I get that having had a few doses of it myself. I have to wait for her to come to me when she is feeling a little better and by the time I get there, she can be feeling so bad again, I can tell she wants me to leave.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that is the norm in Australia, I don't know of many houses that have a toilet in the same room as the bath, or shower, uNess it is an en suite bathroon. When I was a kid, I only knew of one house (there were probably a lot more than that), and that house belonged to an aunt and uncle of mine; and my siblings and I thought it was really weird.


I would say it's the general rule over here that everything is in one room, damned inconvenient if one of you is in the bath and the other one needs the you know what!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a cold wet Chicago area. It's supposed to be this way all day with possible snow later in the week.
> 
> Today is a full work day so I'll be out and about at meetings. DD#2 heads for Mexico City for a quick business trip so we'll have DGS after school and overnight until Saturday a.m. I'm glad he's excited about coming here. We were his second home for so long that I miss not seeing him so much now.


I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


I won't tell a soul.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am ET and 7'C (45'F). I love this freaky weather. It's not going to last. It's so warm out that I'm not wearing socks to work today !!! 
Knit Night was lovely last night. We had a full house, with everyone talking at once. Our knitting man made an appearance to show the origami sweater that he is creating. He fills a room, one of those characters, but very entertaining.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


shhh...congratulations....shh


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would say it's the general rule over here that everything is in one room, damned inconvenient if one of you is in the bath and the other one needs the you know what!!!


Our old house that I lived in for 25 years had one bathroom that was so small I could sit my bum on the toilet and have my feet in the tub. 5 of us used that bathroom. And we were on well water with a small pump that took a while to refill the hot water tank. I don't know how we managed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


Fantastic.....I take it that the procedure worked?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, I'm the same too, life's too short to keep doing housework! My sister is the worst, her house is always immaculate, even when she doesn't know I'm visiting. Therefore, if she's visiting me, the house is cleaned like we're putting it up for sale!!!


Mum cleans when she is upset. I can tell how her day went just by opening the door when I come home. 
I don't have enough storage space in this house. We had a barn for storage at the old house. I'm happy so long as everything has a place. It's not perfect but it's the best I can do without getting rid of a lot of things that I can't afford to replace.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our old house that I lived in for 25 years had one bathroom that was so small I could sit my bum on the toilet and have my feet in the tub. 5 of us used that bathroom. And we were on well water with a small pump that took a while to refill the hot water tank. I don't know how we managed.


Same here in a house with 11 kids. We did have two other "wash up" areas that also included mirrors, but only one tub (no shower) and one commode. But with mostly boys and on the farm, I'm sure they did their business outside if need be.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I thought that was what everybody did! :shock: :shock: :shock:
> I hate housework so much that I told my DH that if we had children, it would be much better for them if I went to work, and he stayed home, and looked after the children and the household. He did this, and did a great job of raising the girls, and I worked until I could not cope with it any longer - then I retired; but he was working by then. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That sounds fair.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that is the norm in Australia, I don't know of many houses that have a toilet in the same room as the bath, or shower, uNess it is an en suite bathroon. When I was a kid, I only knew of one house (there were probably a lot more than that), and that house belonged to an aunt and uncle of mine; and my siblings and I thought it was really weird.


That was one of the things we noticed in the hotels that we stayed at in Nova Scotia. It was common to have the tub and shower in a room on one side of the hall and the toilet in a room on the other side of the hall, and a sink and mirror in the hall between them. I wondered about the arrangement, but the more that we used it, the better I liked it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic.....I take it that the procedure worked?


So far.....!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I am off to make me and the kids some dinner DH has to work late so just us which means we can have anything we want stir fry here I come!
> 
> Grandparents went to the courthouse to file a motion to represent themselves. We shall see how this goes...
> 
> ...


Up here, the judges do not look favourably on people who represent themselves. Hopefully this helps your case.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going.
Everyone have a good day.
I'll be soaking up the sunshine today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was one of the things we noticed in the hotels that we stayed at in Nova Scotia. It was common to have the tub and shower in a room on one side of the hall and the toilet in a room on the other side of the hall, and a sink and mirror in the hall between them. I wondered about the arrangement, but the more that we used it, the better I liked it.


Don't know how long ago that was but I'm pretty sure all our hotels had standard hotels 'all-in' bathrooms - and very nice they were too, I wanna do that trip again!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still avoiding the true description though, I wonder why we are all so coy about it, after all, even the Queen of England uses the 'facilities'!!!


Apparently the correct way to ask for the lavatory.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


Well l won't say anything😊😊😊💜


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


Awesome! I've been wondering about them. Congratulations!  xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh, ok! 😊 :thumbup:


He fixed it...sort of..


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well l won't say anything😊😊😊💜


Me neither, (whispering) congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still avoiding the true description though, I wonder why we are all so coy about it, after all, even the Queen of England uses the 'facilities'!!!


Yep that is true we all use it don't know why it is so"embarrassing" to talk about... :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would say it's the general rule over here that everything is in one room, damned inconvenient if one of you is in the bath and the other one needs the you know what!!!


Yes tell me about it if you didn't stay by the door if it was occupied you might lose your spot!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello!!! Have just come back from seeing Lady in a Van at the cinema, brilliant but not as good as The Martian! Almost unbelievable story but very well done and Maggie Smith was totally wonderful in the part. Also the guy that played Alan Bennett had him off to a tee, go and see it if you can. On the way home, I picked up my car from the repair shop, too dark to see how good the repair is but I have known this lad since he was an apprentice, 40 years ago so I know it will be good!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


Tell what?........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

by the way YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was one of the things we noticed in the hotels that we stayed at in Nova Scotia. It was common to have the tub and shower in a room on one side of the hall and the toilet in a room on the other side of the hall, and a sink and mirror in the hall between them. I wondered about the arrangement, but the more that we used it, the better I liked it.


I kind of like that idea also so that the toilet is not unusable if someone is showering, but then again if you are in the shower and gotta go you gotta go across the hall which means getting dressed first...Ok so there are advantages to both ways.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello!!! Have just come back from seeing Lady in a Van at the cinema, brilliant but not as good as The Martian! Almost unbelievable story but very well done and Maggie Smith was totally wonderful in the part. Also the guy that played Alan Bennett had him off to a tee, go and see it if you can. On the way home, I picked up my car from the repair shop, too dark to see how good the repair is but I have known this lad since he was an apprentice, 40 years ago so I know it will be good!!!


Thanks for the review, DH are thinking about this one, now most likely to see it :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going.
> Everyone have a good day.
> I'll be soaking up the sunshine today.


Soak up some for me because it has been raining for two days here it is not really chilly at 60 F but it feels cold because of the wind and rain.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

well I have to go for now and see if I can light a fire under my children to get their work done so I can go and clean some house.

Hope you all are well!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


That is excellent, won't say congratulations, until you are able to tell us with their blessings xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was one of the things we noticed in the hotels that we stayed at in Nova Scotia. It was common to have the tub and shower in a room on one side of the hall and the toilet in a room on the other side of the hall, and a sink and mirror in the hall between them. I wondered about the arrangement, but the more that we used it, the better I liked it.


Yes I agree, I can see the point in the toilet being in the same room as the bath and/or shower, if there is not much room in the house, but I really don't like it, I much prefer the separate rooms.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


I can imagine how you are feeling! I promise not to tell!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hello!!! Have just come back from seeing Lady in a Van at the cinema, brilliant but not as good as The Martian! Almost unbelievable story but very well done and Maggie Smith was totally wonderful in the part. Also the guy that played Alan Bennett had him off to a tee, go and see it if you can. On the way home, I picked up my car from the repair shop, too dark to see how good the repair is but I have known this lad since he was an apprentice, 40 years ago so I know it will be good!!!


I really want to see that film. Did you see the interview with Alan Bennett about the Lady in the van, a true story .


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I would say it's the general rule over here that everything is in one room, damned inconvenient if one of you is in the bath and the other one needs the you know what!!!


I've still got an OUTSIDE toilet. It was the one & only when the house was built. We had it re-vamped when the girls were tiny, great when they were in the garden. Haven't used it for years, it's full of garden tools, but it still works. I do have 2 more inside!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I've still got an OUTSIDE toilet. It was the one & only when the house was built. We had it re-vamped when the girls were tiny, great when they were in the garden. Haven't used it for years, it's full of garden tools, but it still works. I do have 2 more inside!


This is going to sound awfully posh but we have two bathrooms with all facilities and a separate toilet and washbasin. Not that the one downstairs is used. Not our choice, just the way the barn was converted. I want to change the downstairs one to just a toilet and wash basin, then I will have room to put the washing machine in there and perhaps the spare freezer. Next years project I suspect.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, I have just managed to catch up on everyone and everything. Weather is still atrocious here and now they are threatening snow in places. Who cares, my day has been much better today, we've had electricity - good start. Have been shopping and found two Gressingham ducks in the shop so they were grabbed up quickly - we love duck. Was taken out for lunch, nothing posh but a nice change all the same. Then to put the icing on the cake my order from Deramores arrived this afternoon - a big bag of yarn waiting to be opened. So today I am a happy bunny. Hope you all had a good and successful day. Barny


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well, I have just managed to catch up on everyone and everything. Weather is still atrocious here and now they are threatening snow in places. Who cares, my day has been much better today, we've had electricity - good start. Have been shopping and found two Gressingham ducks in the shop so they were grabbed up quickly - we love duck. Was taken out for lunch, nothing posh but a nice change all the same. Then to put the icing on the cake my order from Deramores arrived this afternoon - a big bag of yarn waiting to be opened. So today I am a happy bunny. Hope you all had a good and successful day. Barny


I looked at the ducks when I was getting the turkeys for our Thanksgiving thinking it would be different for a change........well they were smaller and almost $75 each I quickly put it back that is more than the 4 turkey breast costs altogether!

I have had it before and it is good!

DS wants to try it but I told him not at that price for one little duck which would be one meal.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well, I have just managed to catch up on everyone and everything. Weather is still atrocious here and now they are threatening snow in places. Who cares, my day has been much better today, we've had electricity - good start. Have been shopping and found two Gressingham ducks in the shop so they were grabbed up quickly - we love duck. Was taken out for lunch, nothing posh but a nice change all the same. Then to put the icing on the cake my order from Deramores arrived this afternoon - a big bag of yarn waiting to be opened. So today I am a happy bunny. Hope you all had a good and successful day. Barny


Sounds like. A perfect day. What wool have you ordered?😊💜


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like very worthwhile work, but draining. Here in Illinois, that role is generally held by an attorney. I often thought about something like this when I fullly retire, but don't think I could handle the hearbreak.


It is very worthwhile work and it is also very draining. I always said when I retired as a teacher, I would advocate for children. So I did for 2 and 1/2 years. It required extensive training. Frequently, there is not a best choice for the children and that is draining. I had an attorney who was with me in the court sessions but I did all of the legwork for each case. And I did it as a volunteer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Off early to meet Londy in London as she has got tickets for a sewing exhibition, this is just to get us in training for Harrogate next week!

Hope everyone has a good day.&#128156; xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its very calm today. Didnt get on line last night. We had fish and chips with family. On school pickup again today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine. We had our gks three weekends in a row but feel like I haven't seen them in ages - and it hurts!! Still, Jake's assembly on Friday and Panto on Saturday, that should help a lot. Speaking of grandchildren, I am supposed to be keeping this to myself because it's such very early days but I know you won't tell anybody.............!


 I'll keep it quiet.....Im thrilled for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I looked at the ducks when I was getting the turkeys for our Thanksgiving thinking it would be different for a change........well they were smaller and almost $75 each I quickly put it back that is more than the 4 turkey breast costs altogether!
> 
> I have had it before and it is good!
> 
> DS wants to try it but I told him not at that price for one little duck which would be one meal.


Wow, that's nearly £50, I paid £8 (about $12) for the largest one which will do us 2-3 days.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like. A perfect day. What wool have you ordered?😊💜


Well it was a great improvement on the day before :lol: I bought a mixture of aran and chunky wool, a few balls of each, 15 all together now to decide what to do with them. Hope the weather is better with everyone, it is much quieter here but still raining on and off. Is it this weekend or next weekend you are off to Harrogate? A bit far for me, will have to wait until April when we have Wonderwool in Wales. Just half an hour down the road from us. Does anyone manage to make it over here? Anyway have a good one. Barny


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wishing for some sunshine for everyone. We have wet dreary weather here and snow is being predicted for Friday night/Saturday morning. I told me DD that she'd be coming home from her Mexico City business trip to snow..she was not pleased.

DGS is here for the next few days. I'll take him school in the morning and then get busy with work and then DH will pick him up around 4:00 p.m. He usually stays longer at after-school care while DD is working, but since we're able to get him earlier, we are. He has fun at after-school, but asked Grandpa to get him early so they could play some games together. How sweet. We talked last night while getting ready for bed and I asked him if he thought about what he wanted to say he was thankful for on Thursday and he said "for such a big nice family"! My heart melted.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am ET and 12'C (54'F). Raining and the temperature is dropping through the day. Goodbye warm temperatures. Snow is coming on the weekend. And I don't have my ice tires on. (I don't have snow tires, wish I did)
I found my sock pattern on the wayback archive. Which was great because my copy was on the harddrive that blew up last year. I'm quickly remembering the mods that I did because of the worsted weight yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing for some sunshine for everyone. We have wet dreary weather here and snow is being predicted for Friday night/Saturday morning. I told me DD that she'd be coming home from her Mexico City business trip to snow..she was not pleased.
> 
> DGS is here for the next few days. I'll take him school in the morning and then get busy with work and then DH will pick him up around 4:00 p.m. He usually stays longer at after-school care while DD is working, but since we're able to get him earlier, we are. He has fun at after-school, but asked Grandpa to get him early so they could play some games together. How sweet. We talked last night while getting ready for bed and I asked him if he thought about what he wanted to say he was thankful for on Thursday and he said "for such a big nice family"! My heart melted.


Aww, isnt' that lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its very calm today. Didnt get on line last night. We had fish and chips with family. On school pickup again today.


I had a prime rib sub sandwich from the Subway restaurant. It actually was pretty good, but not as good as fish and chips.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I looked at the ducks when I was getting the turkeys for our Thanksgiving thinking it would be different for a change........well they were smaller and almost $75 each I quickly put it back that is more than the 4 turkey breast costs altogether!
> 
> I have had it before and it is good!
> 
> DS wants to try it but I told him not at that price for one little duck which would be one meal.


Come to England. Duck is nowhere near that price. We'll treat you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I looked at the ducks when I was getting the turkeys for our Thanksgiving thinking it would be different for a change........well they were smaller and almost $75 each I quickly put it back that is more than the 4 turkey breast costs altogether!
> 
> I have had it before and it is good!
> 
> DS wants to try it but I told him not at that price for one little duck which would be one meal.


I've had smoked duck breast from our local grocery store. I guess one of the hunters had too many birds so the grocery store sold them for him. The rest of the time the ducks are too expensive here too.
There is a store north of here that sells Turducken for Christmas. That's a chicken stuffed inside a duck stuffed inside a turkey. They are all deboned so you slice through it and get a slice with the different rings of bird.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've still got an OUTSIDE toilet. It was the one & only when the house was built. We had it re-vamped when the girls were tiny, great when they were in the garden. Haven't used it for years, it's full of garden tools, but it still works. I do have 2 more inside!


When we first moved to this area, we had an outhouse outside toilet while they were finishing the plumbing inside the house. After many years a man approached us to buy the outhouse because the outhouses had become collector items for the people in the city. They put them in their backyards and decorated them.!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello!!! Have just come back from seeing Lady in a Van at the cinema, brilliant but not as good as The Martian! Almost unbelievable story but very well done and Maggie Smith was totally wonderful in the part. Also the guy that played Alan Bennett had him off to a tee, go and see it if you can. On the way home, I picked up my car from the repair shop, too dark to see how good the repair is but I have known this lad since he was an apprentice, 40 years ago so I know it will be good!!!


Nice to get your wheels back. I'm totally lost without my car. Our public transit goes to the next town only. If I want to go any farther I have to take the train and it is really expensive for occasional trips. If I took the train every day, I could get a pass that makes it cheaper.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it was a great improvement on the day before :lol: I bought a mixture of aran and chunky wool, a few balls of each, 15 all together now to decide what to do with them. Hope the weather is better with everyone, it is much quieter here but still raining on and off. Is it this weekend or next weekend you are off to Harrogate? A bit far for me, will have to wait until April when we have Wonderwool in Wales. Just half an hour down the road from us. Does anyone manage to make it over here? Anyway have a good one. Barny


It would be great to meet up for that. It's not hard to get to Wales from here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't know how long ago that was but I'm pretty sure all our hotels had standard hotels 'all-in' bathrooms - and very nice they were too, I wanna do that trip again!!


DD and I stayed at some older hotels/motels off the beaten path. I didn't do a tour for the first part of our trip. I'd go to Nova Scotia anytime. There is still lots there for me to discover.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've all caught up. That's the first time in months.
I'm going to sign off now and leisurely get ready for work.

Bundle up if it's cold where you are.
Judi, stay cool. 

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Off early to meet Londy in London as she has got tickets for a sewing exhibition, this is just to get us in training for Harrogate next week!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.💜 xxxx


You two have a great day together!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Aww, isnt' that lovely.


I think so, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow, that's nearly £50, I paid £8 (about $12) for the largest one which will do us 2-3 days.


That is a great price I would have paid that but I certainly can't pay the $ 75 for one here and that really is the first time I have seen them in our local market.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing for some sunshine for everyone. We have wet dreary weather here and snow is being predicted for Friday night/Saturday morning. I told me DD that she'd be coming home from her Mexico City business trip to snow..she was not pleased.
> 
> DGS is here for the next few days. I'll take him school in the morning and then get busy with work and then DH will pick him up around 4:00 p.m. He usually stays longer at after-school care while DD is working, but since we're able to get him earlier, we are. He has fun at after-school, but asked Grandpa to get him early so they could play some games together. How sweet. We talked last night while getting ready for bed and I asked him if he thought about what he wanted to say he was thankful for on Thursday and he said "for such a big nice family"! My heart melted.


Aw that would melt my heart too!!!

My mom asked me a little bit ago what I wanted for Christmas and I told her it wasn't anything she could get me...all I want is for Michael to come home!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've had smoked duck breast from our local grocery store. I guess one of the hunters had too many birds so the grocery store sold them for him. The rest of the time the ducks are too expensive here too.
> There is a store north of here that sells Turducken for Christmas. That's a chicken stuffed inside a duck stuffed inside a turkey. They are all deboned so you slice through it and get a slice with the different rings of bird.


I have seen those too and they are expensive also!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Come to England. Duck is nowhere near that price. We'll treat you.


I will remember that me and Linky want to come over and that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> When we first moved to this area, we had an outhouse outside toilet while they were finishing the plumbing inside the house. After many years a man approached us to buy the outhouse because the outhouses had become collector items for the people in the city. They put them in their backyards and decorated them.!


My Grandmothers house still has one and it is the only one you have to use it no inside facilities at all it is only three rooms in the house a living room, kitchen, and bedroom, it is falling down now though since grandma passed away it has been neglected, so sad I miss the little house under the hill.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I really want to see that film. Did you see the interview with Alan Bennett about the Lady in the van, a true story .


No, I didn't, he's 81 now, so I understand and coincidentally, so is Maggie Smith!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> This is going to sound awfully posh but we have two bathrooms with all facilities and a separate toilet and washbasin. Not that the one downstairs is used. Not our choice, just the way the barn was converted. I want to change the downstairs one to just a toilet and wash basin, then I will have room to put the washing machine in there and perhaps the spare freezer. Next years project I suspect.


That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've all caught up. That's the first time in months.
> I'm going to sign off now and leisurely get ready for work.
> 
> Bundle up if it's cold where you are.
> ...


Have a good day!

It is colder today than it has been and it is not raining it is going into the low 30's tonight.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well, I have just managed to catch up on everyone and everything. Weather is still atrocious here and now they are threatening snow in places. Who cares, my day has been much better today, we've had electricity - good start. Have been shopping and found two Gressingham ducks in the shop so they were grabbed up quickly - we love duck. Was taken out for lunch, nothing posh but a nice change all the same. Then to put the icing on the cake my order from Deramores arrived this afternoon - a big bag of yarn waiting to be opened. So today I am a happy bunny. Hope you all had a good and successful day. Barny


A perfect day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it was a great improvement on the day before :lol: I bought a mixture of aran and chunky wool, a few balls of each, 15 all together now to decide what to do with them. Hope the weather is better with everyone, it is much quieter here but still raining on and off. Is it this weekend or next weekend you are off to Harrogate? A bit far for me, will have to wait until April when we have Wonderwool in Wales. Just half an hour down the road from us. Does anyone manage to make it over here? Anyway have a good one. Barny


We haven't made it over there before but there's always a first time.....!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing for some sunshine for everyone. We have wet dreary weather here and snow is being predicted for Friday night/Saturday morning. I told me DD that she'd be coming home from her Mexico City business trip to snow..she was not pleased.
> 
> DGS is here for the next few days. I'll take him school in the morning and then get busy with work and then DH will pick him up around 4:00 p.m. He usually stays longer at after-school care while DD is working, but since we're able to get him earlier, we are. He has fun at after-school, but asked Grandpa to get him early so they could play some games together. How sweet. We talked last night while getting ready for bed and I asked him if he thought about what he wanted to say he was thankful for on Thursday and he said "for such a big nice family"! My heart melted.


Oh bless him, you've got a little cracker there!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am ET and 12'C (54'F). Raining and the temperature is dropping through the day. Goodbye warm temperatures. Snow is coming on the weekend. And I don't have my ice tires on. (I don't have snow tires, wish I did)
> I found my sock pattern on the wayback archive. Which was great because my copy was on the harddrive that blew up last year. I'm quickly remembering the mods that I did because of the worsted weight yarn.


Makes you wonder how the weather can change so drastically so quickly, doesn't it?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've had smoked duck breast from our local grocery store. I guess one of the hunters had too many birds so the grocery store sold them for him. The rest of the time the ducks are too expensive here too.
> There is a store north of here that sells Turducken for Christmas. That's a chicken stuffed inside a duck stuffed inside a turkey. They are all deboned so you slice through it and get a slice with the different rings of bird.


I don't know what they are called here but I have seen then, quite expensive I think but I would love to try it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It would be great to meet up for that. It's not hard to get to Wales from here.


I'm in!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Aw that would melt my heart too!!!
> 
> My mom asked me a little bit ago what I wanted for Christmas and I told her it wasn't anything she could get me...all I want is for Michael to come home!!!


I think that's want we all want for you too hun!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a wonderful day out with my Purple friend today, lots of laughs and didn't spend too much money, perfect day!! Mrs P got a bit too friendly with a knitted father Christmas and drank all the wine but apart from that, it was great, thanks love!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Aw that would melt my heart too!!!
> 
> My mom asked me a little bit ago what I wanted for Christmas and I told her it wasn't anything she could get me...all I want is for Michael to come home!!!


I want that for you, too, Lisa!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my Purple friend today, lots of laughs and didn't spend too much money, perfect day!! Mrs P got a bit too friendly with a knitted father Christmas and drank all the wine but apart from that, it was great, thanks love!! xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I will remember that me and Linky want to come over and that would be awesome!!!!


One of our best-selling chinese food here is shredded duck pancakes: 6" pancake (very thin) covered with plum sauce, shredded spring onions and cucumber along the middle, piles of shredded duck, rolled and eaten by hand. Usually between the starter and main course. Makes me hungry thinking about it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm in!!


not by train! The nearest station to Builth Wells is Builth Road, and the journey has about 5 changes. And the cost is exhorbitant. Fingers crossed there may be a coach special from London, or even Worthing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my Purple friend today, lots of laughs and didn't spend too much money, perfect day!! Mrs P got a bit too friendly with a knitted father Christmas and drank all the wine but apart from that, it was great, thanks love!! xxx


Love them both!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> One of our best-selling chinese food here is shredded duck pancakes: 6" pancake (very thin) covered with plum sauce, shredded spring onions and cucumber along the middle, piles of shredded duck, rolled and eaten by hand. Usually between the starter and main course. Makes me hungry thinking about it.


Oh YESSSS please!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my Purple friend today, lots of laughs and didn't spend too much money, perfect day!! Mrs P got a bit too friendly with a knitted father Christmas and drank all the wine but apart from that, it was great, thanks love!! xxx


Sounds like a perfect day......well except for the wine running out!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> One of our best-selling chinese food here is shredded duck pancakes: 6" pancake (very thin) covered with plum sauce, shredded spring onions and cucumber along the middle, piles of shredded duck, rolled and eaten by hand. Usually between the starter and main course. Makes me hungry thinking about it.


Um Yummmmmm.....that's making me hungry to sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh YESSSS please!!! xxx


What she said!!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I am off to the store before the kids next class so I can actually make dinner tonight......

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my Purple friend today, lots of laughs and didn't spend too much money, perfect day!! Mrs P got a bit too friendly with a knitted father Christmas and drank all the wine but apart from that, it was great, thanks love!! xxx


Thank you too Honey even if you did drink all the wine. Well at least l didn't spill any this tìme🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷💜


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sounds like a perfect day......well except for the wine running out!!


Yeah but it was only because we'd already drunk it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but it was only because we'd already drunk it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


So that's where it went💜 :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So that's where it went💜 :shock:


Tee-hee! Can you send me the baby shawl pattern that only takes 100g of 3ply? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sick of waiting to get on line. The last 2 days Ive had to restart my pc. I talk and swear at it but it takes no notice of me. and DH sits so smug that he's in line for a lamping.

We went to meet GS1 from college to take him down to work. He comes out at 4pm and starts work at 4.45. Its too fsar to walk and there isnt a bus. He hates going to work and looking forward to January when he'll be finished. He had a day at University yesterday and was quite impressed and keen to go. He'll sort himself out one of these days. 

I have had some silly text messages from 2 little ladies today. Ones been kissing Santa Clause and there wasnt any mistletoe. Purple, londy I hope you enjoyed yourselves. You certainly looked like you did,,,,,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it was a great improvement on the day before :lol: I bought a mixture of aran and chunky wool, a few balls of each, 15 all together now to decide what to do with them. Hope the weather is better with everyone, it is much quieter here but still raining on and off. Is it this weekend or next weekend you are off to Harrogate? A bit far for me, will have to wait until April when we have Wonderwool in Wales. Just half an hour down the road from us. Does anyone manage to make it over here? Anyway have a good one. Barny


We havent ventured yet but hey we are willing for anything. We have a friend coming over next April from Canada. Nitzy. I cant wait to meet her.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375514-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

